# IVF/FET May and June



## rebecca822

Hi everyone!

I know it's a few months away but I'm eagerly anticipating my FET which will be in May or June.

We had our first IVF ICSI cycle in September and I got pregnant, but at 9 weeks there was no longer a heartbeat.

All are welcome to join!


Becca - Late April FET 
Rebecca - May FET - :bfp: :blue: :pink:
Bronteforever - June/July Fresh - canceled :(
Beneathmywing - May Fresh
Unlucky41 - May Fresh
Froggyfrog - May Fresh - :bfp: :blue:
Babydancing - May FET
Danser - March Fresh
Timetotry - May/June IVF - :bfn:
:witch:
Timetotry - September - :bfp: :yellow:
Fern81 - May Fresh - :bfp: :blue:
Want2bmum11 - June FET
Rachy - May Retrieval - :bfp: :yellow:
Myshelsong - May Fresh - :bfp: :blue: on 9/24/16 Myshelsong said goodbye to Baby Blue :cry: :cry:
MerryMary - May retrieval - :bfp: :yellow:
Tina - May Fresh - :bfn: :witch:
CrazyDogLady - June FET - :bfp: :yellow:
Mdc- September - :bfp: :yellow:
Kat - April/May FET - :bfn: :witch:
Ellicain- May/June Fresh - :bfp: :yellow:
Nimbec - :bfp: :yellow:
Hiker1 - May Fresh - :bfn: :witch:
Phoenix - May/June Fresh
Kristix
Rq- May - :bfp: :blue: :pink:
Lanabanana - :bfp: :yellow:
ES89 - :bfp: :yellow:
Star e - :bfp: :yellow:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi - I'm not planning to do a FET in those months, but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope that you find success with your next attempt. :dust:


----------



## rebecca822

Thank you Disney!
I hope so too!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi, Sorry for your loss. I will be doing FET and calling with period in March/April for May transfer. Good Luck x x


----------



## 4magpies

I'll be having FET last week of April. So if I could join in here that would be great? x


----------



## rebecca822

Hi Babydancing and Becca!

It's actually nice to join a thread and be the first ones through the cycle as oposed to the ones at the end.
You may have your results while others are just starting.
I'm switching insurance June 1 and then my Fet will be covered. We will probably get started earlier and then just have the actual transfer after June 1

Waiting is hard but I'm spending this time losing weight. My goal is to be down 25-30 pounds and I already lost 11!


----------



## s08

Hi ladies, I'd love to join! From your signatures, it looks like you've all been put through the wringer as well on this IVF journey. I'm so sorry for all your struggles. 

AFM, I'll actually be starting stims March 27th, but am planning on doing a freeze-all with genetic testing since we've had so many early losses. So, we should be doing a transfer in May or June after PGD results are back. I know a lot can change, but at least for now, that's the plan. In the meantime, I'm trying to relax, eat (relatively) healthily, work out, and take my vitamins. I'm also planning to drink too much wine with my hubby on a little vacay in February (first one without our son)!


----------



## 4magpies

Rebecca; seems like we have a bit in common looking at your signature. My name is also Rebecca! Well done on the weightloss. I lost 70lbs in 7 months last year to do our fresh cycle, which went catastrophically wrong. I'm hoping this FET goes much smoother! I'd like to lose another 10lbs before transfer but we shall see, Ive got my surgery and never do well in regards to food around that. I eat my feelings. 

S08; oh cool good luck, I have friends who've had success with PGD. 

Is there anyone here in the UK or are you all US? 

I've just been to my doctors today to get the pill to control my cycle so it's timed right and CD21 falls as close to 6 weeks post surgery as possible to start down reg, hopefully the 19th of March ish.


----------



## rebecca822

Welcome s08! 
I only did my first IVF in September/October. Luckily for us we had 9 good embryos to freeze. 
We were thinking of doing PGD but due to the cost ($6000) we decided we would hold off. I'm slightly disappointed that we didn't do it because of my miscarriage December 1. 

Becca- love the name too :)
Wow 70 is awesome! You go girl!! I too like to eat my feelings, hey who doesn't?
I'm really hoping once I lose the weight that it will stay off! 
What exactly does the surgery do? Never heard of it?
So you'll be doing a fresh cycle this time around?


----------



## BabyDancing13

I'm in UK @4magpies


----------



## 4magpies

Rebecca; it's keyhole surgery to remove my remaining Fallopian tube that developed a hydrosalpinx during/which ruined my last IVF cycle. 

BD; oooh great, where abouts? Which clinic are you using? I see you're doing FET because you got OHSS. I got OHSS my first cycle but only after transfer. I was hospitalised, it was awful.


----------



## rebecca822

Becca- sounds interesting. Good luck with your surgery!!
I think I recall my doctor telling me to drink whole milk after the retrieval. I was so paranoid that I would get ohss. I heard it's bad, sorry you had to go through it.


----------



## rebecca822

How are you guys doing?

I'm finding the wait until June to be really tough! Haven't even gotten my period since December 1 D&C.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Rebecca. I'm off to my clinic tomorrow for my coordination and to collect my drugs.

I have just over 2 weeks till my surgery now. Can't wait!


----------



## rebecca822

Good luck Becca! I hope it goes super smoothly for you!
My doctor told me to come in Friday for an ultra sound and blood work since I haven't had my period.


----------



## 4magpies

Got my protocol and drugs. 

Burselin, estrogen patches and cyclogest! Looking forward to getting started. 

Are you usually regular with your cycles? x


----------



## rebecca822

4magpies said:


> Got my protocol and drugs.
> 
> Burselin, estrogen patches and cyclogest! Looking forward to getting started.
> 
> Are you usually regular with your cycles? x

Yes, very regular! Our only issue is MF.
I guess we'll see what they say on Friday.


----------



## mrsberries

Hi Rebacca822, So I was wondering if I could ask you to tell more of your story? I see that you had a failed IUI, did you just do the 1 IUI? I'm on to IUI #2 and just thinking ahead of myself, wondering how much I should do before its time to move onto IVF.


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, ladies.. I would love to join (I know some of you already!)

I had a lap done in mid-December after my second early loss as my RE referred me to an autoimmune RE and he suspected I had endo. He was right! I am six weeks post-op now, but my RE, my autoimmune RE and my surgeon all agreed I should try naturally for three months as many women get pregnant on their own after having endo removed so I am keeping my fx! If not I will probably end up cycling in June-ish.


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies I hope I can join and want to say sorry for all of those who has had some of the roughest experiences for this is not easy for any. I have done 6 iui's and had 1 MMC back in August. I have PCOS, DH is perfect. This will be my first time looking into IVF and im very nervous. Im still unsure of what month I want to do IVF due to me moving in a couple of months, I don't want it to interfere with me setting up my place. However I will definitely be doing it by April.

For those who have already done IVF do you mind sharing your experiences with me Its all new to me :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Hello new ladies. Welcome. 

Iloveme; I've done 2 fresh cycles, one short one long protocol. One with lots of issues, one perfectly straightforward. 

Beneathmywing; be nice if you fell naturally in the 3 months. Wishing you lots of luck. 

AFM: I have surgery a week Thursday. Starting to feel very nervous about it even though I've had 3 before!


----------



## beneathmywing

4magpies said:


> Hello new ladies. Welcome.
> 
> Iloveme; I've done 2 fresh cycles, one short one long protocol. One with lots of issues, one perfectly straightforward.
> 
> Beneathmywing; be nice if you fell naturally in the 3 months. Wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> AFM: I have surgery a week Thursday. Starting to feel very nervous about it even though I've had 3 before!


Thanks! I have a baseline scan today.. even though I am ttc naturally I will still be monitored fx!


Good luck on the surgery!!!!


----------



## rebecca822

MrsB- after almost a year of TTC we met with an RE. He suspected MF. After an SA he told us to try an IUI. After the sperm wash we were told the numbers were way to low and IUI's are a waste of time and money.
So, the next month we did IVF/ICSI. We got about 20 eggs and then ended up with 11 fertilized 5 day embryos. We transferred 2 and I got pregnant with a singleton and then miscarried at 9 weeks.
How many IUI's to do? I guess it would depend on your diagnoses. 

Beneath- although it's hard to have a diagnoses and have a "real problem" it's nice that there is a reason for the troubles. I was so relieved when we were diagnosed with MF. I knew that there is something that could B done for us! I really hope you can conceive naturally and don't need to deal with treatments!

Iloveme-wow 6 IUI's that is a lot!! I've only done 2 real rounds of treatment (iui and IVF) and I found them so stressful especially with the monitoring appointments! 
I'm sorry for your miss, I had one too just recently. They're a real bummer especially since it's so hard to get pregnant in he first place!


----------



## ILoveme29

@4magpies Good luck on your surgery :hugs:


----------



## ILoveme29

@Rebecca im sorry for your loss as well, it just doesn't get easier month after month of stress, and mentally plus physically draining. I would have never done 6 if it wasn't covered. I have unlimited iui coverage but im not doing anymore. I rather take me chance and do iui because of the success rates.


----------



## beneathmywing

rebecca822 said:


> MrsB- after almost a year of TTC we met with an RE. He suspected MF. After an SA he told us to try an IUI. After the sperm wash we were told the numbers were way to low and IUI's are a waste of time and money.
> So, the next month we did IVF/ICSI. We got about 20 eggs and then ended up with 11 fertilized 5 day embryos. We transferred 2 and I got pregnant with a singleton and then miscarried at 9 weeks.
> How many IUI's to do? I guess it would depend on your diagnoses.
> 
> Beneath- although it's hard to have a diagnoses and have a "real problem" it's nice that there is a reason for the troubles. I was so relieved when we were diagnosed with MF. I knew that there is something that could B done for us! I really hope you can conceive naturally and don't need to deal with treatments!
> 
> Iloveme-wow 6 IUI's that is a lot!! I've only done 2 real rounds of treatment (iui and IVF) and I found them so stressful especially with the monitoring appointments!
> I'm sorry for your miss, I had one too just recently. They're a real bummer especially since it's so hard to get pregnant in he first place!


I agree! I am so sorry for your loss as well Hun :(


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, I've had a crazy week! So my period never arrived, I am not sure why. They did tests and it shows my period will arrive any day. But so far nothing since my D&C over 2 months ago. 
On a side note, we decided to see a urologist to diagnose the cause of DH's very low numbers. Turns out that his hormone levels are low and they put him on Clomid. Well, I was through the moon that things would end up normal. But, based on what I've been hearing, with counts as low as his there's a good chance that the count will barely increase. He's already in the single digits and even if they rise slightly well stil need IVF.
So... That was my crazy week :)

How are you all doing?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Rebecca ive heard clomid working for sperm count, hopefully it can get at least over 10mil and you will be okay. one lady in my other forum husband had 5 mil and it worked for her. so there is always still hope.

AFM went to see RE and we discussed trying to finance IVF, which I will do by the end of this month. if I don't get that she wants to try iui with injections starting with the lowest dosage. I explained to her I will be moving within the next month or so and don't want to risk moving and TTC not a good mix. I will however still try naturally if it happens it happens if not ill be okay. but I will still be here for updates. I have to say this months break is an actual relief, those hormones drive me crazy.


----------



## rebecca822

@iloveme the finance part is tricky. IVF +moving sounds difficult! Will you be moving housing or to a new city?

Over 10mil can we conceive naturally or do we still need some form of ART? I think his number was 1 when he had a wash by our last cycle. So a jump from 1 to 10 seems like a big jump. 
I guess we'll see what happens when he goes for a repeat SA in May.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Rebecca so ive heard. my insurance pays about 4,000$ of it so I wont need the full coverage for IVF just the meds and a few other things. I will be doing the 2 for 1 price with ARC. if I don't get it I will have DH try as well as they don't let ppl co-sign. but ill give it a try if not back to iui for me I get unlimited of them. I pray everything can go as planned. im moving just in a new apartment. but as far as decorating and getting new furniture and things I don't want to do it and TTC. I know myself I like full control when it comes to decorating lol, DH just helps

I would still use Assistance even if it rises just to increase your chances. fx for you on your next SA


----------



## rebecca822

Hi Ladies!

How are we all doing?

@4magpies how was your surgery? I hope you are doing well!

Afm- nothing going on. Waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## 4magpies

Surgery was fine. Had both of what was left of my tubes clipped. Fully recovered now and had my stitches out. 8 days of the pill left then my bleed and off we go!


----------



## ILoveme29

@4mag Glad to hear that the surgery went well. and soon back to TTC.

@Rebecca same boat, just the waiting game. its not as bad as a TTW I have to say. 

AFM- scheduled to see a new RE as my mother in law insists she doesn't want us to do iVF due to the cost. But im wiling to do it. Appointment is for April 18th depending on what this RE says will help me determine my next steps.

side note: Am I the only one counting down the days on the calendar and future due dates? lol


----------



## rebecca822

@becca happy to hear that you're healing nicely. Sounds very unpleasant! What's your next step?
@iloveme I would be pissed if my mother in law got involved, happy to know that you're more open minded than me!
Afm- I'm going to the re tomorrow for monitoring since I still haven't had my period since my December 1 D&C. My assumption is that they will give me medication to bring on a period.
I think we're aiming for April or May for an FET. 
I agree. Tww is way worse than this!!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Rebecca she has suffered with infertility for 8 years herself, and the doctor who helped her is who she just wants me to consult with. she's actually very supportive being that she's been through the same as me. but she respects my decisions. how was you scan?


----------



## rebecca822

@iloveme oh, that makes more sense. You're lucky to have her!!
Well my mother in law went through about 5-6 years of infertility after she had 3 children. She once told me sister in law that she felt like what she had was worthless because we didn't have more kids. Since she knew we've been doing treatments she has not been empathetic or supportive at all. 
My scan was uneventful. They want to me check progesterone again on Tuesday and then have a saline sonogram. Never a dull moment with If :)


----------



## ILoveme29

@Rebecca wow that's very insensitive sorry to hear that. very uneventful I just hope this year we all get our beautiful angels.


----------



## 4magpies

Rebecca - I stop the pill Wednesday then have a bleed and start DR CD21!


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks Rebecca for starting this thread. I will be doing my sixth ivf once I lose 5.8 kg. This will probably be my last ivf cycle either way. 

I am happy to say after five ivf I have one daughter but my fertility is so low it would be a miracle to get lucky again! 

My problem is endometriosis and extremely low reserve. Last Successful cycle only had two eggs one is my daughter and the other one turned into a blastocyst. We transferred it last month unsuccessful! 

Looking forward to reading all the stories. Don't think we will be cycling until May!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Unlucky I wish you all the best with your iVF and hope God blesses you with another angel. may I ask what meds did you take during your iVF cycles? have you tried different meds to see how your body reacts to them? and hopefully we will be iVF buddies in MAy if everything goes as planned


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi loveme

After three failed ivf I changed doctors and he alot of test. He did a lap and realised that I had endo stage three. My third cycle I was on saizen and menopur high dosage. I got the most eggs 8 5 matured but none became blastocyst just two survived to day five Morula and early Blastocyst. 

Once I had the lap for my last cycle was on saizen and fsh but lower dosage and got my first two blastocysts ever. Not sure if it was a fluke or we finally got the protocol right. Only problem is my weight is so bad since my daughter so trying to lose it asap.


Hopefully we are all blessed with bfp! Really don't know how I will handle another bfn!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, been really busy last week trying to find myself a new doctor.
The office I'm at is disorganized and also an hour drive in traffic. Monitoring appointments are first come first serve but even if you're the 4th person there at 6:30am you're not out of there for an hour. They can't get their act together.
So I'm fed up and finally leaving!!
Can't decide which office to switch to, I have an appointment tomorrow at one place so I guess I'll try it out!


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca will they transfer the frozen embryos to the new place? Can that even be done?


----------



## Unlucky41

Hope you find a good doctor and a place with bookings!


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky41 said:


> Rebecca will they transfer the frozen embryos to the new place? Can that even be done?

Yes, they can!
It's not as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## Unlucky41

How is Everyone doing? 

Was told to lose 6.5 kg before I can start my next cycle. Still have 4 5 kg to go so slow. Anyone else been told to lose weight?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Rebecca good luck to you on finding a place that fits your needs

@Unlucky I wa snot told to lose weight due to me not being overweight, but it does help with O so I decided I would like to lose at least 20lbs. what are you doing different in your diet to try to lose?

AFM patiently waiting for April 18th to see my new RE and praying she can help us without having to do IVF, but depending on what she says I may still go straight for it. I want to finish school and this baby stuff is holding me up lol. Also my place is getting renovated so its keeping my mind off of Infertility in the mean time.


----------



## Unlucky41

I am counting points doing the weight watcher diet but it is so slow as I am not getting much exercise. So alot of salads and fruit! I still have my toast in the morning not sure if I should cut that to fasten the process! Any hints or tips? My RE said exercising to lose weight not good for egg quality. 

Loveme what protocol are you hoping for? Hope your new RE gives you a good plan. With all your iuis how many follicles do they see? All this waiting is so hard ! 

Are you able to study while waiting or you can't concentrate? I just started a new part time job which helps with the waiting


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky- try starting your day with a protein (eggs, fish, meat). Exercise is only 30% of the battle, eating right is 70%.
I found weight watchers to be really slow. What about cutting out all flour and sugar? I know it works for many people.

I love me- good luck with the new RE. We will be meeting with a second RE on Friday and then deciding between the two who we will use. Lucky you that you have something to distract you! IF constantly occupies my mind. Ughh!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Unlucky My RE said over doing the exercise is no good, but if your body is use to exercising its fine. so I do basic sit-ups and squats no biggie. I have changed how much I consume not so much of what I eat. my everyday thing now is fruit first thing, then a bagel and for lunch a yogurt nothing heavy. then for dinner small portion as well and not much rice sticking to the more healthy stuff. No soda ( I don't really like soda anyway) vitamin waters or Gatorade and lots of water. I also wear a waist cincher to shed weight off my waist I don't have meat anywhere else lol.

From my iui's on 2.5 femara 1 follicle, and 5mg 2 follicles, one cycle I had 3 follicles and I missed my iui I was so upset.

Im taking up nursing so its a bit much to do all the running to the doctor and have time to go to school and study as I was going to the Dr. almost every other day for monitoring. I took this semester off to focus on my moving and to start with a new RE to see what my next plan will be.
Im really not interested in anymore iui's after 6 its like c'mon already. so I may just do ivf just waiting to see.


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca, thanks for the tips ! This week started to cut carbs except for toast in the morning. Before would have sweet potatoes at night but the weight loss so slow. 

Let us know how your meeting goes hopefully you make the right decision to which RE you should go for. 9 frosties sounds very promising but how will they choose which one? 

Loveme Yes portion control is key! I feel like I hardy eat anything sometimes but funny after three weeks don't feel so hungry. 

Studying anything and going through this roller coaster is a nightmare! Hope you get your bfp so you can resume your studies.


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca, thanks for the tips ! This week started to cut carbs except for toast in the morning. Before would have sweet potatoes at night but the weight loss so slow. 

Let us know how your meeting goes hopefully you make the right decision to which RE you should go for. 9 frosties sounds very promising but how will they choose which one? 

Loveme Yes portion control is key! I feel like I hardy eat anything sometimes but funny after three weeks don't feel so hungry. 

Studying anything and going through this roller coaster is a nightmare! Hope you get your bfp so you can resume your studies.


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky- good luck with the dieting, you'll feel amazing about yourself when you see the scale moving in the right direction!

Ughh tomorrow is the big day! I'll let you know how the meeting goes.
Each embryo gets "rated" so they will take the best quality (I assume).

Love me- great that you're taking up a career, I wish I was motivated to go to nursing school. One of my sisters is a nurse and the other is applying to schools now.


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca how was your meeting?


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky41 said:


> Rebecca how was your meeting?

It was great!! We fell in love with the new RE. 
She told us that we shouldn't jump into things too quickly and we should take our time. She wants us to do testing for recurrent pregnancy losses. The other doctors dismissed my 2 losses as flukes but she said it would make sense to do testing to see if my body might be rejecting my own embryos. If that's the case is supposedly an easy fix, but we just have to find out if that's the issue. 
So the transfer will probably be in late may. Was going for late April, but we'll see..


----------



## ILoveme29

wow your RE sounds great, my last two were very dismissive and seemed unsure of how I was to be treated, never took the time to thoroughly look through things. All I kept hearing was " I recommend IVF for the best results.

Any who, Im glad I decided to switch RE's as my second one is leaving the practice as well, I think this is a red flag that all of my RE's are leaving that one place. I'm counting down the days until April 18th now for the RE that help my mother in law after 8 years of trying and a few family members as well.

keeping you ladies in my prayers I hope we all end up prego around the same time :hugs:



rebecca822 said:


> Unlucky41 said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca how was your meeting?
> 
> It was great!! We fell in love with the new RE.
> She told us that we shouldn't jump into things too quickly and we should take our time. She wants us to do testing for recurrent pregnancy losses. The other doctors dismissed my 2 losses as flukes but she said it would make sense to do testing to see if my body might be rejecting my own embryos. If that's the case is supposedly an easy fix, but we just have to find out if that's the issue.
> So the transfer will probably be in late may. Was going for late April, but we'll see..Click to expand...


----------



## beneathmywing

Still reading along ladies, sorry if I haven't been chiming in much! 

I am on my second natural cycle TTC after my lap with immune meds.. looks like this cycle is a bfn as well so one more and then one break cycle to collect myself and I'm looking at a May IVF. This will be my fourth stim cycle if I include my canceled cycle. Not looking forward to it, but excited for a better outcome now that I had the endo removed in December. 

When is everyone thinking they'll be starting stims?


----------



## beneathmywing

Rebecca, just a suggestion so we can keep everyone in the loop.. on past IVF threads ive been on the person who created the thread would edit their first post with everyone's name and whether they were doing a fresh cycle/fet with approximate date.. maybe something you can do?

For example
beneathmywing - fresh cycle May


----------



## rebecca822

beneathmywing said:


> Rebecca, just a suggestion so we can keep everyone in the loop.. on past IVF threads ive been on the person who created the thread would edit their first post with everyone's name and whether they were doing a fresh cycle/fet with approximate date.. maybe something you can do?
> 
> For example
> beneathmywing - fresh cycle May

Certainly! Nice idea. I'll try to take care of that later this afternoon.


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca, just a suggestion so we can keep everyone in the loop.. on past IVF threads ive been on the person who created the thread would edit their first post with everyone's name and whether they were doing a fresh cycle/fet with approximate date.. maybe something you can do?
> 
> For example
> beneathmywing - fresh cycle May
> 
> Certainly! Nice idea. I'll try to take care of that later this afternoon.Click to expand...

I think I've update most people. Unlucky- anything planned yet for cycling?
@I love me, I'll update you and soon as we hear about your appointment and what they schedule. Keep us posted! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

rebecca822 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca, just a suggestion so we can keep everyone in the loop.. on past IVF threads ive been on the person who created the thread would edit their first post with everyone's name and whether they were doing a fresh cycle/fet with approximate date.. maybe something you can do?
> 
> For example
> beneathmywing - fresh cycle May
> 
> Certainly! Nice idea. I'll try to take care of that later this afternoon.Click to expand...

Perfect =) hope we get some more ladies joining us soon


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca looks like will be doing av fresh in early May. Still have 3.7 kg to lose before I inject myself with lucrin

Beneath expect less eggs after lap but better quality embyros

Really hope we all get a bfp in a few months time.


----------



## beneathmywing

Unlucky41 said:


> Rebecca looks like will be doing av fresh in early May. Still have 3.7 kg to lose before I inject myself with lucrin
> 
> Beneath expect less eggs after lap but better quality embyros
> 
> Really hope we all get a bfp in a few months time.


You can do it!

I hope not too many less.. I have high fsh/DOR to begin with, but doctor suspects that was because of the endo so who really knows. I'll take quality over quantity though. I have one more frostie, but since two of my eggs from that same cycles ended in early losses, I don't feel too hopeful about it and want to make new ones!

Hope we all get our take home babies


----------



## Unlucky41

Beneath we are very similar I have dor due to endo as well stage three. When I go for my cycles I only really get two matured eggs at best.This was 2.5years ago so really hoping for a miracle here! 

Not really to give up yet! Really hope I get one good quality egg. Will be using saizen and popping vitamins to help.


----------



## beneathmywing

Unlucky41 said:


> Beneath we are very similar I have dor due to endo as well stage three. When I go for my cycles I only really get two matured eggs at best.This was 2.5years ago so really hoping for a miracle here!
> 
> Not really to give up yet! Really hope I get one good quality egg. Will be using saizen and popping vitamins to help.


Let me ask, do they put you on high stims or low? I did significantly better on low stims.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hi ladies, hoping I can join you! We just had a negative beta on monday from a fet. So we will start to prepare for another fet. After my withdrawal bleed and waiting for a period u think it puts us end of may beginning of june for transfer. We did ivf/icsi in November 2015, had 18 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized, 7 frozen on day 5. We transfered one on March 3rd, and have 6 left. My re says that everything looked perfectly, so her only explanation is possible abnormal genetic make up of our embryo. So while we are waiting for transfer, we are going to try to do genetic testing. Right now trying to scrape together the money. I have hypothyroidism, and pcos and dh has severely low sperm count. Back when we were doing iuis, he averaged 1 mill post wash, but now he is averaging one hundred thousand. So it has declined majorly. He had a varicocele repair in 2012 that didn't help, and was on clomid for 6 months with no budge. So our next option to conceive was left to ivf. He did take a supplement that seemed to help a bit, but then it went back down again.


----------



## froggyfrog

Beneathmywing, I had a friend who did a lap, and then conceived on clomid 2 cycle after. Gl! Wouldn't that be crazy after everything you went through, if you conceived naturally!


----------



## beneathmywing

froggyfrog said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you! We just had a negative beta on monday from a fet. So we will start to prepare for another fet. After my withdrawal bleed and waiting for a period u think it puts us end of may beginning of june for transfer. We did ivf/icsi in November 2015, had 18 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized, 7 frozen on day 5. We transfered one on March 3rd, and have 6 left. My re says that everything looked perfectly, so her only explanation is possible abnormal genetic make up of our embryo. So while we are waiting for transfer, we are going to try to do genetic testing. Right now trying to scrape together the money. I have hypothyroidism, and pcos and dh has severely low sperm count. Back when we were doing iuis, he averaged 1 mill post wash, but now he is averaging one hundred thousand. So it has declined majorly. He had a varicocele repair in 2012 that didn't help, and was on clomid for 6 months with no budge. So our next option to conceive was left to ivf. He did take a supplement that seemed to help a bit, but then it went back down again.

Good luck, sweety!



froggyfrog said:


> Beneathmywing, I had a friend who did a lap, and then conceived on clomid 2 cycle after. Gl! Wouldn't that be crazy after everything you went through, if you conceived naturally!

Yeah.. it would be nice, but I'm on my second natural cycle and have been on immune meds after ovulation and looks like this cycle is a BFN as well so giving it one last shot before I move on. I wasn't very hopeful ttc on my own since i've never had a natural bfp, but doctors seemed optimistic that it can happen after a lap.. maybe my third cycle will be lucky! Wishful thinking here lol


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you! We just had a negative beta on monday from a fet. So we will start to prepare for another fet. After my withdrawal bleed and waiting for a period u think it puts us end of may beginning of june for transfer. We did ivf/icsi in November 2015, had 18 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilized, 7 frozen on day 5. We transfered one on March 3rd, and have 6 left. My re says that everything looked perfectly, so her only explanation is possible abnormal genetic make up of our embryo. So while we are waiting for transfer, we are going to try to do genetic testing. Right now trying to scrape together the money. I have hypothyroidism, and pcos and dh has severely low sperm count. Back when we were doing iuis, he averaged 1 mill post wash, but now he is averaging one hundred thousand. So it has declined majorly. He had a varicocele repair in 2012 that didn't help, and was on clomid for 6 months with no budge. So our next option to conceive was left to ivf. He did take a supplement that seemed to help a bit, but then it went back down again.

Welcome!
We are quite similar (in some ways :))
We did a fresh in October and got 21 eggs and 9frozen on day 5.
DH count was also 1 mil post wash.
I too have hypothyroid.
I did get pregnant from my fresh cycle but had a miscarriage :(


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know it's a few months away but I'm eagerly anticipating my FET which will be in May or June.
> 
> We had our first IVF ICSI cycle in September and I got pregnant, but at 9 weeks there was no longer a heartbeat.
> 
> All are welcome to join!
> 
> Becca - Late April FET
> Rebecca - May FET
> Beneathmywing - May Fresh
> Unlucky41 - May Fresh
> Froggyfrog - June FET
> Babydancing - May FET

Updated


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Froggy! When will you be doing the testing and how long does it take to get results?

Definately have a great chance with so many blastocyst making to freeze stage. Wishing you all the best and that the next embryo that gets transfer will be your bundle of joy!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi everyone!
So since we've switched doctors we need to move our frosties to the other lab. I'm so anxious and nervous about that.
It will take a few hits since we need to pick them up, drop them off, and then return the tank.
Both me and DH need to go together unless we get paperwork notarized.


----------



## ILoveme29

rebecca822 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know it's a few months away but I'm eagerly anticipating my FET which will be in May or June.
> 
> We had our first IVF ICSI cycle in September and I got pregnant, but at 9 weeks there was no longer a heartbeat.
> 
> All are welcome to join!
> 
> Becca - Late April FET
> Rebecca - May FET
> Beneathmywing - May Fresh
> Unlucky41 - May Fresh
> Froggyfrog - June FET
> Babydancing - May FET
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...

I guess im in the wrong forum for this will be my first time, thank you ladies for sharing wish you all the best


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca when are you going to be doing this stressful task? 

Loveme you are very welcome to join this board it is for 1st 2nd etc ivf tries.


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks unlucky! 
I have an appointment with my RE on the 28th to discuss last cycle, and plan next cycle. So we will talk details about it then. I'll also be doing an endo scratch. 

Rebecca that sounds horribly stressful! I would be freaking the whole time! I once strapped dh's sample in a seat belt to go drop it off, so I couldn't imagine transporting embryos! 

Please stay iloveme! It says all are welcome! And you might like being with people who have done it before so we can help you out!


----------



## beneathmywing

Iloveme -- you are welcome! :)


----------



## danser55

welcome froggy.

My appointment this morning went well. I'm still at 14 follicles most were in the 15-17mm range about 3 were in the 9-11 range and 2 were at 6-7mm. So my concern now is hoping the smaller 5 grow and catch up. I go back in tomorrow for another monitoring appointment. Anyone else have different size follicles and how did that work out?


----------



## Unlucky41

Danser 14 follicles is very good in the 15 to 17 range is very good. I wouldn't worry about the others. Just thinking though were you supposed to post this in the March board though? I recognized your name from the Jan thread. Wishing you all the best!!

Rebecca how did you go transporting the embyros?


----------



## rebecca822

ILoveme29 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know it's a few months away but I'm eagerly anticipating my FET which will be in May or June.
> 
> We had our first IVF ICSI cycle in September and I got pregnant, but at 9 weeks there was no longer a heartbeat.
> 
> All are welcome to join!
> 
> Becca - Late April FET
> Rebecca - May FET
> Beneathmywing - May Fresh
> Unlucky41 - May Fresh
> Froggyfrog - June FET
> Babydancing - May FET
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...
> 
> I guess im in the wrong forum for this will be my first time, thank you ladies for sharing wish you all the bestClick to expand...

Please stay!! First timers are welcome too :)


----------



## rebecca822

danser55 said:


> welcome froggy.
> 
> My appointment this morning went well. I'm still at 14 follicles most were in the 15-17mm range about 3 were in the 9-11 range and 2 were at 6-7mm. So my concern now is hoping the smaller 5 grow and catch up. I go back in tomorrow for another monitoring appointment. Anyone else have different size follicles and how did that work out?

I think they wait till the larger ones are the right size (about 20 or so I think) by then the smaller ones will have caught up a little so although they're not in the 20's the high teens are good too.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies!

How are we all doing?

I'm stopping the provera tonight which will start my period soon.
Then I go in Thursday to meet with the nurse and finalize paper work and order medications.
In the meantime, they also want me to come in day 2, 3, or 4 for a saline sonogram.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey! I just finished af straight from my fet, and it was hell! I had to have my nurse call me in pain meds. I have my planning appointment in monday the 28th


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Rebecca, 

Is that mean you will be transferring in April? Very exciting! 

Froggy my AF after FET wasn't too bad but after a failed fresh cycle is hell. Such a bad prize after such a roller coaster. 

Afm had bleeding while on the active pill. Never really happened to me before but nurses said it can happen! 

Wishing everyone a happy Easter!


----------



## rebecca822

Froggy, AF was physically painful? I'm sure it was painful on an emaiotional level too. 
Unlucky- it will probably be the last week in April or first week in May, depending on when AF shows.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes, I was having to concentrate on my breathing just to get through the cramps.


----------



## BronteForever

Hey ladies, I'm just stopping in to say that I'm following your journeys. Hope you don't mind. I wish you all lots of luck and hope you get your BFPs. 

I'm completely new to assisted conception but recently found out IVF is likely my only option due to having no open tubes. I don't have my first RE appointment until Tuesday so I don't know much yet. 

But I will also need to lose weight likely like a few of you. I had not heard excessive exercise hurts eggs reserve. So now I'm extra worried but I'm so glad to have found that out now. 

Anyway good luck ladies and I'm going to follow along to get some good tips and I'll hope to be joining you soon!


----------



## rebecca822

BronteForever said:


> Hey ladies, I'm just stopping in to say that I'm following your journeys. Hope you don't mind. I wish you all lots of luck and hope you get your BFPs.
> 
> I'm completely new to assisted conception but recently found out IVF is likely my only option due to having no open tubes. I don't have my first RE appointment until Tuesday so I don't know much yet.
> 
> But I will also need to lose weight likely like a few of you. I had not heard excessive exercise hurts eggs reserve. So now I'm extra worried but I'm so glad to have found that out now.
> 
> Anyway good luck ladies and I'm going to follow along to get some good tips and I'll hope to be joining you soon!

Good luck on Tuesday! Hope you don't have to join us, but if you do you're welcome to :)


----------



## rebecca822

Here's my update. After stopping provera Wednesday night AF showed up today. Pretty quick, much sooner than I expected.
Since I need to come between cd1-4 for monitoring I'll have to go Monday. I guess this cycle has officially started :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Bronteforever -- good luck Hun!

Rebecca -- yayy! 


AFM -- I had my consult with my RE last week. Looks like things are starting sooner than expected. I am starting down reg on day 21 of this cycle, which will April 6th and then starting stims with af!!


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks for the welcome. Looks like it's good new for both of you. Wonderful!!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
Can I join? 
I just had my first ivf, which failed. 
I have to wait 3 periods before I can start again (can start on the 3rd). So that should put me at the end of may/beginning of June, depending on how long these 2 cycles are! 
For those that have done more then one ivf, how long was your first full cycle after the failed ivf? 

Is there anything you are doing differently between attempts? 
I started reading It starts with the egg. So I might add some more supplements. 
(I have pcos, ttc 32 months, never had a bfp)


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can I join?
> I just had my first ivf, which failed.
> I have to wait 3 periods before I can start again (can start on the 3rd). So that should put me at the end of may/beginning of June, depending on how long these 2 cycles are!
> For those that have done more then one ivf, how long was your first full cycle after the failed ivf?
> 
> Is there anything you are doing differently between attempts?
> I started reading It starts with the egg. So I might add some more supplements.
> (I have pcos, ttc 32 months, never had a bfp)

Hey! Welcome aboard!
Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. What a bummer.
Do you have any frozen embryos, or will you be starting with a new fresh cycle?
I did 1 IVF and got pregnant but miscarried so I can't really answer your questions.
Here's hoping you have short cycles so you can move on to IVF.


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome timetotry. My cycles after a fail ivf is between 30 to 35 days. My cycles are usually long though. 

Every ivf we tried something different. We had five ivf and two fet to date. 

2nd ivf increase the dosage but only got one embyro and it resulted in a fail cycle. 
3rd ivf added saizen increased matured eggs but two embyros both transferred bfn
Before 4 ivf had a lap and changeddoctors. Bfn 5th added saizen resulted in two good quality blblastocyst. One is my baby today. 

I think the idea is make sure the doctors are trying something different all the time. My issue is dor and endometriosis

Good luck


----------



## Timetotry

My last cycle went so well for stimulation and retrieval. Everything went down hill between day 3 and 5. 
I had 14 follicles, they retrieved 14 eggs. 13 were mature and we're icsi'd. 9 fertilized and all were developing well on day 2/3. But after that 4 stopped growing before day 5 and 4 slowed down. We transferred the best one on day 5, the one that was still growing and met all of its milestones. And the lab was going to watch the rest to see if any made it to freeze. None of the left over 8 made it. 
So nothing frozen and we have to start all over again. 
We will have a follow up with my doctor. Right now I'm just so confused why none of the other 8 made it to freeze and why the best one didn't survive either. 
So frustrating. 
Next cycle we have to pay for, so that's even more stressful!


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry said:


> My last cycle went so well for stimulation and retrieval. Everything went down hill between day 3 and 5.
> I had 14 follicles, they retrieved 14 eggs. 13 were mature and we're icsi'd. 9 fertilized and all were developing well on day 2/3. But after that 4 stopped growing before day 5 and 4 slowed down. We transferred the best one on day 5, the one that was still growing and met all of its milestones. And the lab was going to watch the rest to see if any made it to freeze. None of the left over 8 made it.
> So nothing frozen and we have to start all over again.
> We will have a follow up with my doctor. Right now I'm just so confused why none of the other 8 made it to freeze and why the best one didn't survive either.
> So frustrating.
> Next cycle we have to pay for, so that's even more stressful!

Wow, after all that and none left over :(
That's so horrible. I keep telling myself, even though I miscarried at least we have 9 frozen embryos. It's half the battle of IVF. 
Ughh so sorry for you honey!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, I would love to join. :) :flower:

Timetotry I remember you from the Clomid thread, so sorry to see you are still struggling... I really hope you have a successful pregnancy soon. 
That goes for everyone on here - we have obviously all had a haaaarrrrdddd journey so far. 

My main problem is endo and adhesions which keep growing back and causing distorted anatomy. I've also recently tested positive for 1 clotting factor and am now taking baby asprin. Other than that I ovulate, hormone levels are good, DH's swimmers are great, etc. 
I've just had a 3rd lap to remove endo and un-fuse my fallopian tubes from my ovaries and everything else. I'm currently 5dpo but I don't have high hopes for a bfp for this cycle after having had surgery not even 3 weeks ago. Doctors keep removing my endo and then tell me "_now_ you can get pregnant!!" ..... which obviously hadn't happened yet.... so I'm a bit worried about my egg cell quality.

IVF plans: I expect AF around 5 April. Then I will be on Qlaira during April and start short protocol IVF (fresh cycle) in the beginning of May. I've never had IVF done before and am so scared, excited, nervous, and feeling clueless all at the same time!

Rebecca - can you please add me as fresh cycle beginning of May? Thanks hun! :)

My prep for IVF has been weight loss, lots of supplements for myself and DH and moderate exercise since January. BTW if anyone is looking for a weight loss support group specifically while ttc, you are welcome to join another thread I'm part of called "Getting fit before baby" (in the ttc groups and discussions forum). Really nice ladies and great weight loss/exercise tips.

I wish all of you the very best xxx :hugs:


----------



## want2bmum11

Hi ladies can I join? I had my first IVF end of last year after being diagnosed with unexplained secondary fertility. Got a BFP but at the viability scan got told it was a missed miscarriage. This was followed by medical management, an incomplete miscarriage and basically two months of not fun stuff. Have a meeting with our consultant on the 13th April to talk through what happened and hopefully start our 2nd cycle mid-may for a transfer early June. We didn't get anything to freeze (even though we had 13 eggs) so back to the beginning. 

Hopefully this will be a lucky thread. Sorry to the other ladies who had bad news too. It's not nice. Fingers crossed this time.


----------



## rebecca822

I'm so happy to see that more people have decided to join!
I updated the first post with the newcomers info.

Fern- sorry about your struggles, endo can be really frustrating from what I've read/heard.
A fresh IVF is daunting and can be scary but I just told myself to take it one day at a time. Have you ever done injections before? I think that's one of the harder aspects to deal with, once you get past the injections I think it gets easier.
I was also just tested for a clotting disorder. I have had 2 losses so my Re suggested a full loss workup. I'll get the results in 1-2 weeks. 

Want2bmum- sorry for your loss. It's hard for anyone to go through a loss, especially us!
I think I've become very pessimistic throughout this journey. I am having a hard time feeling happiness with any good news because of all the disappointments that we have been through. Unexplained must be especially difficult because you wish you knew what to try next! We have Severe MF so at least we have a diagnosis to work with.


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the welcome xx

So sorry to read about all the losses. Some days I get a bit overwhelmed and have to keep a gratitude journal to help remind myself of the other good things I have :/
At the moment I'm taking anti-anxiety meds just because I'm so scared of the procedures& possible bad outcomes of IVF (I am a total baby when it comes to medical and dental procedures lol!!)

Sending you all rainbows and joy today ;)


----------



## Timetotry

Hi fern!! I definitely remember you too! I'm excited you are starting ivf! I was really anxious last month about all of the unknowns with ivf but honestly, it really wasn't that bad. I didn't love giving myself 3 injections a day but I knew it was only for a couple weeks (10 days total for me). 
There were a few days that I felt a bit uncomfortable and was wishing for egg retrieval, but I think i may have been a bit constipated those days and that put a lot of pressure on everything. Make sure you stay regular! 
Retrieval for me was really easy. My clinic keep us awake for it, but gave some fentanyl which definitely helped. It was really cool watching the ultrasound screen and watching the follicle collapse as they drained them. 
I didn't get any ohss so my recovery went well too. 
Try not to be to anxious and stressed about it. 
Take it day by day, needle by needle. 
Just be prepared for the tww. It was worse then any other tww!


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - I love the idea of a gratitude journal. How creative and I'm sure it comes in handy when you are feeling down. 

So I had my first RE appointment today with no surprises. We are definitely moving onto IVF. Theres just a few more tests I need since my prolactin test was high and they want to retest and one more ultrasound to confirm no fluid in my remaining tube. I also need to lose about 10 pounds for the shared-risk plan and also to help success. 

Our doctor seemed to really push us to do PGS to help improve the odds, I'm assuming since I'm 35. Anyway since most of you have gone through at least one cycle, did you choose that option? I know a few of you talked about PGD, which is slightly different in what it tests, correct?

I'm not sure of my date yet but I'm guessing I'd start in late June with meds.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks timetotry, if you can still be positive after all you went through with IVF then I guess I can be less anxious about it :). Jeez you had it rough. I hope you have better success next time. I'm definitely going to ask my dr about success rates of ICSI vs IVF. 

I can't imagine going through the whole process more than once. In South Africa all fertility treatment is out of pocket. We were fortunate to get a financial donation to partially help fund our IVF. We decided to stop ttc at the end of this year regardless.

Bronte - Hm I think I should ask my dr about PGS/PGD too. Hope you get your hormonal problems sorted out x

:hugs: everyone else


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - the doctor said PGS would really help weed out unviable embryos since chromosome abnormalities would be most common reason for miscarriage at my age. Makes sense and he said if you can have more success in an early cycle it could save you money in the long run, plus the agony of having a miscarriage and starting the process over. 

There's just so many options it's hard to choose. Since there's so many unknowns. 

Am I the only one that's also struggling on whether or not to do a shared-risk finance option too?


----------



## rebecca822

Bronte- we debated about PGD and due to the cost, and there being no real indication to do it we opted out. I think PGS might just be blood work and not testing on the embryos. We did not do that, I think mainly because we were confused between PGD and PGS.
Looking back I still wonder if j should have spent the $5000 on the PGD especially since I did have a miscarriage.

We are doing testing now (awaiting the results) for multiple losses. Hopefully that will offer insight on why I've had 2 losses. I have a family history of recurrent losses so we'll see what happens with the testing.

I agree that there are so many decisions and it's hard to know that we're making the right choice.


----------



## froggyfrog

We are seriously considering pgd after our failed fet. I met with my dr on monday. We went through a finance company called ARC and bought 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles. I did one fresh, and even though we didn't transfer because we had to do a freeze all, it still counts. So we have one fresh and one frozen left. We were going to move to frozen, and have the embryos we have now tested, but I talked to her about possibly stimming again, but not as aggressive so that we could do a fresh transfer. And then have what we get from a fresh added to our Frozen for testing. Then we have a whole bunch of genetically normal embryos. And still will have one frozen cycle left if the fresh doesn't work. But if the fresh does qork, then we have future babies ready to go. I'm not sure of when we will start now. I'm waiting to find out from my nurse. I hope we can start right when af comes!


----------



## Fern81

Hope you can get started right away Froggy! x

Rebecca I apologize for being confused; are you doing the FET in May or this cycle? Are you doing a natural or medicated cycle?

I have a lot to learn hehe so everyone please bear with all my questions!


----------



## BronteForever

Froggy the 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles are what option we are leaning toward. It's through Attain at our clinic though. I have so many questions about it though. I've heard you'll get a good contract that goes through everything so I'm hoping that answers a lot of questions. I hope you can get started soon!!

From the way I understand, both PGS and PGD are testing on the embryos. PGS tests just the chromosomes and doing so should help determine better embryos for transfer and lead to less miscarriage. Whereas PGD tests for specific genetic disorders such as cystic fibrosis and other disorders. I think that's recommended more if you have a family history of certain disorders or if you have had multiple miscarriages it could help tell you why.


----------



## rebecca822

Fern81 said:


> Hope you can get started right away Froggy! x
> 
> Rebecca I apologize for being confused; are you doing the FET in May or this cycle? Are you doing a natural or medicated cycle?
> 
> I have a lot to learn hehe so everyone please bear with all my questions!

Don't worry, I myself am also confused about my cycle :)
So originally I was under the impression that we would be doing the FET the same cycle as AF arrived. I got AF Friday and then I went Monday morning for cycle monitoring and was told it was only a mock cycle. Well I was a bit dissapointed. Tomorrow we will be moving our 9 little embryos from one lab across town to my current RE's lab. While there I will have an HSG ultrasound and meet with a nurse to map out my cycle. I guess I will have my questions answered tomorrow. Eek I'm so nervous!!


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies, can i join &#128518;

I start my 2nd pgd cycle late next month with egg collection around the 9th of May. It will be a freeze all cycle whilst we wait for the biopsy results.
Our first cycle resulted in just 1 healthy embie which turned into a chemical pregnancy &#128546;
I'm really hoping for more than one this time xx


----------



## Fern81

Rebecca keep us updated! 

Hi Rachy; all the best to you xx.

Eessshhhh after seeing what it costs, genetic testing is off the table for us!


----------



## rebecca822

rachy28 said:


> Hey ladies, can i join &#128518;
> 
> I start my 2nd pgd cycle late next month with egg collection around the 9th of May. It will be a freeze all cycle whilst we wait for the biopsy results.
> Our first cycle resulted in just 1 healthy embie which turned into a chemical pregnancy &#128546;
> I'm really hoping for more than one this time xx

Hello and welcome!

How long do PGD results take?


----------



## rebecca822

Fern81 said:


> Rebecca keep us updated!
> 
> Hi Rachy; all the best to you xx.
> 
> Eessshhhh after seeing what it costs, genetic testing is off the table for us!

Hi everyone,

Here's my update!

Had an HSG ultrasound and I have scarring from my D&C so Wednesday I am having a hysteroscopy. So I will definitely not be doing anything this cycle. 
Next cycle I should be on track for my frozen transfer. It will probably be mid to end up May.

Also, our 9 embryos are at their new home in the new RE's lab.


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies!

Rebecca, last cycle my embryos were biopsied on day 5, we got our results 9 days later. Some clinics can do a day 3 biopsy and a day 5 fresh transfer but accuracy of testing on day 3 isn't as good.


----------



## BronteForever

Good luck Rachy. 

Rebecca that's frustrating you have scarring that will postpone stuff. But glad your embryos arrived safely at your new RE's office.


----------



## rebecca822

rachy28 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Rebecca, last cycle my embryos were biopsied on day 5, we got our results 9 days later. Some clinics can do a day 3 biopsy and a day 5 fresh transfer but accuracy of testing on day 3 isn't as good.

So will you be able to do the frozen transfer the next month?


----------



## rachy28

Yes &#128512;
I can start down regulation on day 21 after my egg collection bleed if we have anything to transfer. Im considering putting it off for a few months and going for a natural transfer with progesterone support, oestrogen pills make me feel horrible but i need to discuss that with my clinic first.

Has anyone here done a natural fet?


----------



## Fern81

If our IVF fails and any embies make it to freeze, we will be doing a natural FET in August.

Rebecca I'm sorry you have to wait now but good news that your embies are safe and sound.

Question: What supplements/dietary restrictions/advice did your doctors prescribe, if any?
I'm taking coenzyme Q10, L-arginine, multivits, folic acid, vitamin C, zinc, salmon oil and a general multivitamin and am following an anti-inflammatory paleo-style diet (supplements since Jan, diet since Feb). DH is also on supplements, same as me but he gets L-cartinine too. I do moderate to moderately hard exercise 4-5 days a week. Any other tips/advice to get everything ready for IVF?


----------



## froggyfrog

Rebecca, I'm sorry about your delay, but glad your embryos had a good move!

Rachy my fet was with estrogen patches and lupron. 

Fern, the genetic testing is so expensive! We are already paying so much for ivf, and then the crazy fees on top of it for genetic testing are too much! We are having to bend over backwards and sideways to come up with what we need. 

I spoke with my nurse this morning, and we are all a go for our fresh cycle. So Rebecca, could you change me on the first page? I'll be doing retrieval around the end of april, and Transfer around the first days of may.


----------



## rachy28

My first was medicated. We used buserelin injections for down regulation, progynova 8mg and then cyclogest pessaries but i really want to avoid oestrogen pills if possible. I have a very regular cycle but i dont know if my clinic will do a natural transfer off the back of my own natural ovulation. It would be much nicer to cut out all the drugs that turn me into a walking nightmare :wacko:

I agree genetic testing is expensive, im in the uk and a first cycle costs in the region of £15,000, subsequent cycles are a little less at £10,000 as the probes are already made. Here we are lucky as we get 3 funded pgd cycles provided we fit a strict criteria. I would have no idea where we would find that sort of money if we had to self fund.

Fern, your doing alot more than me :haha: Im only taking a preconception multivit and eating more fruit & protein, last cycle i did absolutely nothing. I think you've got pretty much everything covered although i do hear alot of ladies talking about acupuncture :thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

Rachy all the best for your next cycle! My RE suggested pgd too but I said no. We only ever get one or two embyros I rather they just can transferred back with all the cost etc. 

Rebecca hope your hsg goes well! So sorry that you have to wait a little longer. Waiting really sucks !

Fern my RE thinks hard exercise is no good for egg quality. Your vitamin lists looks good I take cq10 and vitamin e


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, I am hoping that I can join. I know some of you are right in the April cycle already and I wish everyone luck.
A little about me. Ltttc for 5 years, 6 failed IUIs in the last year and now moving onto IVF.
Was undiagnosed or the dreaded "unexplained" for most of the 5 years, but now finding out hubs has fragmentation, motility and count issues which we are trying to balance with vitamins. Kinda weird since they gave is the green light on him awhile back, but oh well. Nothing we can do now eh?

Going private IVF funding in Ontario so we don't have to wait another year to start. Looks like we are stinging paper work this week and will be starting the short protocol may cycle .... So kind of freaking out.
Any suggestions on what diet to do or anything to make me feel like I am in control on something??? Lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Welcome myshelsong, 
First thing is first, you have no control! Lol! Your body is in total control. I would say to increase your protien, and just make sure your making healthy choices, and stay hydrated. But that's about all the control you have. I think that's one of the hardest things about ivf, everyones journey is different because our bodies are so different. So there is no way of knowing anything! GL!


----------



## Timetotry

Myshelsong, what's the private funding? I'm. In Ontario too. Did you get OHIP funding?


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry, what I meant to say is we are paying for the IVF out of pocket, not going through the public funded program. Our clinic has over a year wait list for health care funded.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi myshelsong, welcome to the party!

What's the cost of IVF in Ontario? 
I definitely would do the same thing if I was in your position, a year is a long time to wait. I find a few days wait terrible. Let us know when you will be doing the cycle so I can update the list on the first page of the thread.

Afm- hysteroscopy scheduled for Wednesday. We did a pregnancy loss panel and we will have our results by Monday. I've pretty much been a basket case so eager to get the results.


----------



## Timetotry

Wow, that's a long wait. My clinic doesnt have that long of a wait. I guess it was left up to the clinics to manage their funding so my clinic does a max of 8 funded cycles per week, first come first serve. So I had to call them on day 1 and hope we could start that cycle. I was considered somewhat priority since I had surgery to get to that point and they didn't want to compromise me by waiting. But then someone had to cancel and that opened up a position anyways so I was in. It was great not to have to pay for it the first round but we have to pay from now on, since we have nothing left over from round 1. Had I not been able to start that week I think we were looking at a 6 to 8 week wait (from the rumours I have heard). 

We will be doing ivf + icsi which costs $7500, plus meds (which was close to $4000 last time, thank goodness for drug plans), and then if there any any embryos to freeze it costs $1000 or more depending on the number to freeze and then annual storage fees after that (I think around $500)

Our clinic doesn't have any of the packages deal I see a lot of people talking, like the ones with guaranteed refunds. I assumed it was a regulation in Canada.


----------



## Myshelsong

We are at 9000 for the icis IVF plus medication. That does include the storage fee for one year though and it is with taxes so .... I guess it is about average?
We have enough saved for two rounds but really really hoping that it takes on the first obviously.
Will let you know when we have the date for sure so I can be on the list. Will find out soon!

Good luck Rebecca on the test. I had one last year. Hoping you get your results fast Hun!

Froggy just read your signature, I am also a bfp virgin! Fingers crossed we are almost there!


----------



## froggyfrog

I agree a year is a long time! My clinic works with a financing company called arc. We didn't purchase the refund package, but we got 2 fresh 2 frozen cycles, and added on icsi. All together is 21,500.00 and that doesn't include thousands for meds, and 5000 for genetic testing and the 500 a year for storage. We also had to pay another 650.00 for them to store some of dhs sperm, because my Dr was worried that on the day we wouldn't have any and wanted to make sure we had back up. It really is crazy how much we have to pay to get pregnant!! And that doesn't even include our iuis we paid for oop!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx for good results Rebecca!


----------



## froggyfrog

Is anyone here in the US?


----------



## beneathmywing

froggyfrog said:


> Is anyone here in the US?

I am!


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> Is anyone here in the US?

Me too!


----------



## BronteForever

I'm also in the U.S., Froggyfrog and our package for 2 fresh, unlimited frozen (with ICSI and PGS) is going to be around $27,000. But you can get a 50 percent refund if it doesn't work. The same package for no rufund is $2,700 cheaper. It definitely feels like gambling to me and is hard to choose. That doesn't include meds. 

For those that are in the U.S., did you do much searching around for the various pharmacies to find meds cheaper to at least help with that cost?

It is so expensive and it makes me sad that we all have to go through this.


----------



## rebecca822

Our insurance covers most of the cost, once we've met our deductible we get $15,000 for actual procedures (retrieval, FET, transfers) monitoring and medications are covered under regular medical


----------



## BronteForever

That's awesome your insurance covers so much. I feel like it should be standard and it's frustrating that it's not. 

I'm still trying to figure out if medicine is. I'm assuming that since nothing else is that it won't be. That's my goal soon is to figure out all the medicine situation and what's covered, if any.


----------



## Timetotry

I have a question about freezing embryos. 
My clinic told us to think of having any left over as a bonus, and most people don't get any. They do the freezing on day 6 if some certain development milestones are met. (I had 8 embryos fail and we're thrown out). 
But I read all of these stories of people having like 10 embryos frozen. Do other clinics freeze earlier, like day 3?
Im so confused why some people have so many left over to freeze!


----------



## froggyfrog

Timetorry My clinic freezes at day 5 and day 6. They only freeze good quality embryos. Imo it's kind of odd that your clinic says most people don't have left over embryos. 

Bronte I would call your insurance and give them a list of some of the med used and see what they say. Some of our stuff was actually covered with a 100 dollar copay, and they cover nothing to do with infertility


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks Froggyfrog, that makes me excited at least some meds might be covered. I was really hoping something would be! That's my goal to call insurance with everything once I have a list of the meds that will be used. Because I know it can depend on what pharmacy is used as well.

Timetotry - I really hope you have better luck in your next round. It does seem to vary so much how many embryos people end up with to freeze. I'm sure a lot of it is due to reasons for needing IVF in the first place, since there's so many factors at play. Fx for you.


----------



## rebecca822

BronteForever said:


> Thanks Froggyfrog, that makes me excited at least some meds might be covered. I was really hoping something would be! That's my goal to call insurance with everything once I have a list of the meds that will be used. Because I know it can depend on what pharmacy is used as well.
> 
> Timetotry - I really hope you have better luck in your next round. It does seem to vary so much how many embryos people end up with to freeze. I'm sure a lot of it is due to reasons for needing IVF in the first place, since there's so many factors at play. Fx for you.

My meds are only covered at 1 specific mail order pharmacy. If I were to get them filled at Walgreens or cvs they would not be covered.
Also, according to what I understand insurance companies are obligated to pay for fertility treatment up to a certain dollar amount. I'm not sure the ins and outs buts I would definitely call your insurance company. Perhaps it pays to switch to a different plan even if paying a high premium, to get the coverage. Keep in mind that deductibles can be really night but it can make sense if you crunch the numbers properly.

Timetotry- we froze 9 on day 5. I think we had 11 but they only froze 9 because 2 of them were not good quality.


----------



## BronteForever

Hmm...interesting Rebecca. I might have some more searching to do. I know there are about 15 states that have infertility laws that mandate some sort of insurance coverage. But unfortunately I don't live in one of those states. I've thought about switching insurances but have looked into anything I can get easily and nothing covers it. Admittedly, insurance is not my strongest area of expertise at all and I usually try to avoid anything to do with it. So I'm having to step out of my comfort zone to learn a lot more. Any more tips would be hugely appreciated. I'm definitely going to figure out pharmacy info on where it might be covered. Thanks!


----------



## froggyfrog

I agree, insurance stuff is so confusing! Bronte you are right about it depending on what state you are in. There are only 15 states that mandate some sort of coverage. And not even all of them is it really mandated. I know in Texas it's completely up to your employer. We have blue cross blue shield of Alabama, and Alabama is one of the state's that doesn't mandate ANY coverage. It really is not fair that infertility treatments fall under elective procedures, especially since it is seen as a disease, and I certainly didn't elect to require treatment.


----------



## BronteForever

froggyfrog said:


> I agree, insurance stuff is so confusing! Bronte you are right about it depending on what state you are in. There are only 15 states that mandate some sort of coverage. And not even all of them is it really mandated. I know in Texas it's completely up to your employer. We have blue cross blue shield of Alabama, and Alabama is one of the state's that doesn't mandate ANY coverage. It really is not fair that infertility treatments fall under elective procedures, especially since it is seen as a disease, and I certainly didn't elect to require treatment.

Totally agree!! It isn't fair.


----------



## rebecca822

It sucks! Luckily we live in IL and its mandated. We actually have blue cross of Iowa and they cover as well.
I'm switching insurance on June 1 to my husbands office plan which is also blue cross. They cover an amazing amount of treatment however my deductible is super high and the premium is $1700 a month!!
My DH plan covers 4 full IVF cycles and if a successful pregnancy is achieved they give you 2 more cycles of IVF.


----------



## Timetotry

I can't wait for my follow up with my RE next week. I wanna know what she has to say about our failed cycle. 
In the meantime I went to see my naturopath and she put me on coq10, melatonin and inositol (along with the prenatal and metformin that I already take). Oh and my RE put me on birth control (I had ovarian drilling in Dec and don't want to recruit more crap follicles). 
My naturopath said that sometimes women with PCOS produce eggs that have a really hard outer shell and the sperm may not be able to get in, so icsi helped us with that issue, but even though the sperm was put in, the egg is still abnormal and there are likely other issues as well. 
Darn eggs.


----------



## Timetotry

Rebecca, thats amazing coverage! 
I wish there was more coverage up here!


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry said:


> I can't wait for my follow up with my RE next week. I wanna know what she has to say about our failed cycle.
> In the meantime I went to see my naturopath and she put me on coq10, melatonin and inositol (along with the prenatal and metformin that I already take). Oh and my RE put me on birth control (I had ovarian drilling in Dec and don't want to recruit more crap follicles).
> My naturopath said that sometimes women with PCOS produce eggs that have a really hard outer shell and the sperm may not be able to get in, so icsi helped us with that issue, but even though the sperm was put in, the egg is still abnormal and there are likely other issues as well.
> Darn eggs.

Good luck next week, I'm always so eager for my appointments.
We were offered the option of assisted Zona hatching if the outer layer of our frozen embryos are too firm and need help "hatching" so they have a better chance to implant. Maybe that will help you?


----------



## Fern81

Lots of interesting pages to go through! :)

I'm also a bfp virgin (the cp's don't count they were basically just a light positive for a day or two, I don't count them as pregnancies ).

I'm from South Africa and over here no insurance plan will pay for IVF. Some plans might pay for a few of the meds & blood tests but my insurance is very basic so we will probably have to pay everything out of pocket.
A fresh cycle at my clinic is R40,000 for everything including the meds. And FET in a natural cycle only costs R4000. I can't remember what it costs to freeze embies but it's also not extravagant. 

AF showed up with a vengeance yesterday. I'm so sick from it today that I couldn't go to work (I was vomiting from the pain this morning). Horrible post-op AF. So I'm on the pill and short protocol IVF starts in less than 4 weeks eeeekkkkk!


----------



## Fern81

So interesting about the eggs with a hardened shell etc. I've read that it can happen in endo cases too but I might be wrong. Definitely going to talk to my dr about it because he mentioned doing ICSI but I want to know if my eggs can actually be fertilized naturally; so I would like at least one or two eggs to not get ICSI, just so we can see what happens if that makes sense. 
I suppose it depends on how many eggs I get though.


----------



## Timetotry

I'd love to know if my eggs would naturally fertilize too! But I didn't ask during our first ivf, and I probably won't bother next time either. 
I really would like to know if that's one of our issues, but what if we waste some eggs doing that?? Eek. 

I had a dream last night that they made us wait a year and a half for our next round hahaha.


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry said:


> I'd love to know if my eggs would naturally fertilize too! But I didn't ask during our first ivf, and I probably won't bother next time either.
> I really would like to know if that's one of our issues, but what if we waste some eggs doing that?? Eek.
> 
> I had a dream last night that they made us wait a year and a half for our next round hahaha.

I was also curious if my eggs would fertilize naturally due to the MF. My eggs are fine. They didn't give us a chance, told us we needed ICSI on all them. Originally they were going to do half ICSI.


----------



## BronteForever

Yeah I would hate to hold back just to see if they fertilize naturally and then have it not work. 

Rebecca - That's interesting they told you they could do half that way and then switched? Did they tell you why they changed their minds? Did something change after egg retrieval?

We just found out today we shouldn't need ICSI, but I am anxious to see how it works without it.


----------



## beneathmywing

I too am curious if my eggs would fertilize on their own, but I'd hate to take a chance and lose some.


I have a day 21 scan tomorrow and should be start Lupron if everything is well for eight days! getting this partyy started.


----------



## rebecca822

BronteForever said:


> Yeah I would hate to hold back just to see if they fertilize naturally and then have it not work.
> 
> Rebecca - That's interesting they told you they could do half that way and then switched? Did they tell you why they changed their minds? Did something change after egg retrieval?
> 
> We just found out today we shouldn't need ICSI, but I am anxious to see how it works without it.

Initially they wanted to do half ICSI as a means to diagnose DH's sperm. They wanted to see if they would be able to fertilize on their own. So they planned to do half and leave the rest to fertilize on their own. I guess when they got his sperm and saw the quality/quantity they didn't have a choice but to do all ICSI.

Good news Bronte that you don't need ICSI, that will save you some money!


----------



## BronteForever

Yes I was excited about that, Rebecca. Originally the financial person said our shared risk program "likes" to have you do ICSI regardless unless everything is perfect, but I verified with them today they take the doctors recommendation so she gave me new quotes without ICSI. We didn't have husbands SA back yet and while it's not perfect it's pretty close. In a weird way it makes me feel kind of worse that only myself is causing the infertility. But oh well, I just need to get over it. I know my husband doesn't blaim me in anyway (at least not that he'd ever be brave enough to admit to). Just a sucky feeling. 

Beneathmywing- how exciting!! I'm so excited to see how everyone does. Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay for starting Lupron beneathmywing! It seems like the time is finally getting here for some of us! 

Bronte, that good that you won't need icsi! I wondered too what would have happened had we not used icsi, but I would have definitely been more nervous! 

Afm, Monday I have my endo scratch! Have any of you ladies had one before? I have read that for some it's painful, so I'm a little nervous, but excited to get that step past me.


----------



## froggyfrog

What a horrible dream timetotry! I couldn't imagine being told we had to wait that long!


----------



## beneathmywing

froggyfrog said:


> Yay for starting Lupron beneathmywing! It seems like the time is finally getting here for some of us!
> 
> Bronte, that good that you won't need icsi! I wondered too what would have happened had we not used icsi, but I would have definitely been more nervous!
> 
> Afm, Monday I have my endo scratch! Have any of you ladies had one before? I have read that for some it's painful, so I'm a little nervous, but excited to get that step past me.

I've had an endo scratch in the past.. I think it just depends on your pain tolerance and the doctor performing it, but mine wasn't bad at all anddd he had to do it twice because he didn't get enough tissue the first time! Lol bummer. Take Tylenol an hour or so before it! You will be fine :)


----------



## Timetotry

froggyfrog said:


> Yay for starting Lupron beneathmywing! It seems like the time is finally getting here for some of us!
> 
> Bronte, that good that you won't need icsi! I wondered too what would have happened had we not used icsi, but I would have definitely been more nervous!
> 
> Afm, Monday I have my endo scratch! Have any of you ladies had one before? I have read that for some it's painful, so I'm a little nervous, but excited to get that step past me.

I've had 2 scratches. One awake and one was done during my laprascopic/hysteroscopic surgery. 
I don't want to scare you, but the one I was awake for was horrible. We didn't know ahead of time that they woukd do one that day (my appt just happened to be at the perfect time in my cycle). All I had before was 2 alieve. Thank goodness dh was with me. I clawed his hand. And was begging them to stop. 
I'll likely have another one done next month. I'm not looking forward to it. I have some tramacet left over from egg retrieval, so I'm gonna ask if I can take some before. 
I bleed for almost a week afterwards


----------



## Timetotry

A what if question for you ladies.... 
Would you consider using a donor egg (if eggs were you problem)? 
How many ivf attempts would you try with your own before moving on? 

I'm just pondering the future and things we may need to consider.


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - ugggghhhh. I hate thinking about those questions but it's a very real possibility. I think you can prepare yourself but you won't know what you'll do until the time comes. I never thought I'd do IVF but here I am. I'm open to anything but sadly lots comes down to money. I think we are prepared to do 2 fresh cycles and however many FETs that we have a chance to do and if they are changing enough things up to help. Then we'd move onto adoption. But who knows. Seems like this process makes you change your plans frequently.


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry said:


> A what if question for you ladies....
> Would you consider using a donor egg (if eggs were you problem)?
> How many ivf attempts would you try with your own before moving on?
> 
> I'm just pondering the future and things we may need to consider.

That's a really tough decision! I know when people use donor sperm they mix with their DH's so that there's still a "chance" that its his. 
I honestly don't know what I would choose in that situation.
I hope you'll be successful and you won't need to make that choice.


----------



## beneathmywing

Timetotry said:


> A what if question for you ladies....
> Would you consider using a donor egg (if eggs were you problem)?
> How many ivf attempts would you try with your own before moving on?
> 
> I'm just pondering the future and things we may need to consider.

This is the question that scares me the most.. This is my third IVF and I feel like if I don't get a baby out of this cycle I really need to consider my options. I think my thing is no doctor has ever said I can't conceive with my own eggs (I have plenty other issues), but if someone did tell me this, then I would probably look more into it. Maybe not donor eggs, but a surrogate? Again, my biggest fear, though!



-- AFM: Had scan/bw today and all good to start Lupron. My baseline is next Friday!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hubs and I have talked about the donor egg route and I think if my eggs turn out to be the issue, I don't know if I would use someone else's. We are already so far into the adoption process, (just waiting for our first round of IVF before we register anywhere) that if it came down to him having crap sperm and me having crap eggs, we will just move forward another way. 
It might sound weird but getting pregnant is not my end goal, although we are doing everything we can to get there and having a biological child is important, having a family for us is more important. If we can't conceive together, we will adopt. However ... If my eggs turn out to be crap and a friend or family member offered I might completely change my mind. It wouldn't be the first time during this journey.


----------



## rebecca822

Myshelsong said:


> Hubs and I have talked about the donor egg route and I think if my eggs turn out to be the issue, I don't know if I would use someone else's. We are already so far into the adoption process, (just waiting for our first round of IVF before we register anywhere) that if it came down to him having crap sperm and me having crap eggs, we will just move forward another way.
> It might sound weird but getting pregnant is not my end goal, although we are doing everything we can to get there and having a biological child is important, having a family for us is more important. If we can't conceive together, we will adopt. However ... If my eggs turn out to be crap and a friend or family member offered I might completely change my mind. It wouldn't be the first time during this journey.

You do bring a good point. I think that women have a natural yearning to be pregnant and carry a child, but if you can look past that and just get to the end goal it's great. Personally, I would have no problem adopting, I would really want a newborn though. My DH feels like he would have a hard time loving the child as his own, but I think he would see that it happens naturally.


----------



## froggyfrog

That would be a really tough decision. Personally, we talked about if it came down to using donor sperm or donor egg we wouldn't do it. We would either adopt an embryo, or adopt a baby. We both kind of felt like we wanted the baby the be biologically both of ours, or neither one. We did do a little bit of research and went to a seminar on adoption before we decided on ivf. So I suppose if we run through all of our chances, we would move on. But I understand that's not an option for some people. For some it can be hard and scary to try to raise a child that doesn't have the same dna. But I have a friend who her and her husband decided to use donor sperm, and they have a beautiful little girl and don't care her dna make up. So it's such a personal decision and it's all about comfort. Not every decision with assisted conception is the right decision for everyone. I definitely wouldn't jump in to something if you aren't comfortable :hugs: it took us a while to decide that we would do ivf, because I wasn't sure, but when I was ready I jumped in head first. You will make the right choice for your family time to try


----------



## BronteForever

It is such a personal decision and there's so many variables.

To piggy back on this question, how do you ladies respond to your friends or family members that ask you, "Why don't you just adopt?" I know in some ways they are trying to be helpful and not that many people know we are doing IVF, so I'm kind of surprised I've even gotten those questions yet. However, I'm prepared to answer more of them.

It's not something I can put into words very well and it was not an overnight decision for us. We have been TTC on and off since 2009, so it's been a pretty in-depth thought process. I'm fine not having a child of my own DNA, but since I've suffered a loss and have some anger over that procedure that led to some of my current infertility issues, I have a hard time not even trying IVF and moving straight to adoption. But someone who has never experienced infertility has never had to think about these things, nor do they know alot about either option. I want to kindly explain stuff to them, but I don't even know where to begin. It's tough and I hate that on top of everything we have to go through we have to feel like we are being judged by others on top of that.


----------



## Fern81

Such a hard decision. 
For us personally; we won't use donor eggs or sperm; also won't adopt (have talked about all of that and due to many issues those routes are not for us). 
We will probably just do 1 IVF unless we win the lottery, it's way too expensive. And maybe 1 FET if we have any embryos to freeze. 
Atm we just want to stop ttc and carry on with our lives so we are giving it until the end of the year.
But like some of you have pointed out; these plans can (and have) changed.


----------



## Fern81

I honestly don't even want to do IVF as I just don't see it working in my situation. But DH and I decided that we might do it once just so that we don't regret NOT trying it one day when we are 60yrs old and childless. Then a financial donation for a part of the IVF costs came our way and it sealed the deal. I just want it to be over though.


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - this process is so hard and I've also thought about stopping many times. In fact, we have quit trying several months and years. It's just so draining. So sorry you have reached a breaking point but it sounds like you are in a good place with it and ready to move on for now if IVF doesn't work. 

Is endo your only problem causing infertility that you know of? I've heard many success stories of IVF with people with endo; however, none of us that are new to this know how we will respond until we start. Good luck!


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- I really hope this cycle will work for you. if not, and let's hope that's not the case, maybe taking 1-2 years off TTC will give you new strength to try again.
Its so exhausting there are so many times when I feel like I'm done, but then I remember the end goal and it helps me get through another day. 
Sending you loads of baby dust!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Gals this is such a hard topic. Before our fifth cycle my doctor said if this doesn't work we had nochoice but to use donor eggs. I cried so many nights! I stated to rresearch it but when I talked about it with my husband it was a firm no! I kept picturing us being old and childless so depressing! 

We are so lucky our fifth cycle worked. Longing for number two is bad but I know I am lucky to have my daughter. 

Fern that is a long time. You are so strong for trying all this time. I really hope it works for us all! 

The injections, doctor appointments, disappointment, feeling sad when others announced that they got pregnant first go. What to be done with all of this and move on!


----------



## Fern81

Naw this year I turn 35 and don't want to actively ttc anymore. Ttc and failing has really lowered the quality of my life and happiness. Other than the inability to have kids, our lives are pretty good so we want to start focusing on all the other things life has to offer and accept our childless status instead of it ruining us. I want to continue my studies & travel more, etc.


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- I really admire your strength. It's great that you can focuse on the positive in life. But we will still hope for you that this will work!!

Unlucky- how old is your DD? I still long for another child but I'm happy I get to be a mom of an almost 4 year old. It brings me so much joy during this difficult time.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks hun I really appreciate it. 
Hoping for the best for all of you too! X


----------



## Fern81

Are any of you ladies who are doing pre-transfer genetic testing, testing for the embryo's gender too?
Just wondering how it works; I remember reading a post where a lady wrote how she had one female embie and one male transferred, now I'm interested. :)


----------



## Myshelsong

We had out meeting and our protocol starts May cycle!! So around April 29 we will be starting with Gonal F and a bunch of other things and probably retrieval around May 10! I am kind of freaking out, but am feeling happy that we are finally moving onto this new road. Hopefully we will be lucky enough to have great eggs and be able to get pregnant for the first time!

Fern we are the same age, I feel you on the trying not to let this ruin your life. We have tried hard not to put our life on hold for this, but it is hard not to get consumed by it all. Wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## rachy28

Myshelsong....i start stims on the 29th too :happydance:

Fern, im doing genetic testing on my embryos to test for a specific genetic condition. Here in the uk, testing specifically for sexing is illegal unless its for an x-linked condition. The embryologist will know the sex but they're not allowed to tell me. All i will know is if the embryos are healthy or not xx


----------



## Fern81

Are you doing short protocol myshel? We're also starting around 1/2 May :)


----------



## Myshelsong

I know the drugs we are going to take, but not the amounts yet. I will be on Gonal f from day 2, orgalutron around day 5 and Luveris. Pretty intense, but I am ready!

Our retrieval will be probably day 12-14 depending on me and how the follicles develope. Is that considered short protocol?
Fingers crossed for all of us, it is getting close!


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca my daughter is almost 20 months but I knew with my condition and age had to be back here asap. So saw the doctor last August but due to many issues and one fail transfer still here. I understand your longing to complete the family. 

All the best fern and mysheldong! I should be joining you girls soon I hope.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, looks like many of us will be cycling the same dates. My FET should end up around may 12. I'll know better once AF arrives. 
AF is due april 21 and I start estrace that day. 3 weeks later I will take progesterone in oil for 6 days and then it's transfer day!
They ordered ganirelix for me to take just in case they think I may ovulate on my own and they need to hold off on me ovulating.


----------



## Fern81

Oohhh so exciting! And scary. Just a few more weeks to go.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ladies. I have my first lining scan Tuesday and hoping I'll get a transfer date then. It's come round so quick! Hope you're all well.


----------



## rebecca822

4magpies said:


> Hey ladies. I have my first lining scan Tuesday and hoping I'll get a transfer date then. It's come round so quick! Hope you're all well.

Yay, you sound like you're further along than me.
What meds are you on?


----------



## 4magpies

I've been DR on suprecur/burselin and now I'm on estrogen patches x


----------



## froggyfrog

I'll start my med with my af. I'm hoping it she comes this weekend. I had my endo scratch today, and it was so crazy painful! I'm glad it didn't last long! Dh went with me, and I squeezed his hand off. I gold him that was practice for labor! Lol!


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> I'll start my med with my af. I'm hoping it she comes this weekend. I had my endo scratch today, and it was so crazy painful! I'm glad it didn't last long! Dh went with me, and I squeezed his hand off. I gold him that was practice for labor! Lol!

You poor thing, those sound painful!! Why don't they do it under anesthesia? 
You're so close to starting, yay!!


----------



## BronteForever

Froggy - hope the endo scratch helps. I've been hearing a lot lately how painful they are but it definetly looks like they can help increase your chances. 

Good luck 4magpies!!!

So excited to see how everyone progresses. Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs in the next few months.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ladies. My scan went really well my lining was at 9.6! Really pleased with that. Just waiting for them to call me now with instructions on when to stop burselin, start prog and a transfer date. It's a day 6 embryo so not sure if they'll do day 5 of day 6 transfer?


----------



## tinadecember

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

Just having a scan through the thread and I recognise a few of you from other threads I have posted in :D 

A brief description of our situation, I am Tina, I am 28 years old and we have been trying to give our daughter a sibling for almost 3 years now. We are starting our 2nd fresh ICSI cycle next week but it will be our 3rd transfer. 

Transfer 1 was in September 2015, 1 5 day emby transferred - BFN
Transfer 2 February 2016, we only had 1 frozie to play with which was also BFN
Baseline scan for this fresh cycle is on 19th April and all being well stims will start that day. 
Transfer is looking to be around the first week in May! 

x


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey Tina!!! Looks like we will be just a few days from each other! Or possibly the same days. I'm looking for af this weekend so on cd 2 would be basline. I'm really hoping for cd1 to be on the 17th. That would put retrieval whIle my mil is here visiting, so I can have her help me out if I need it. I was majorly in pain after my first stim cycle due to my pcos.


----------



## rebecca822

tinadecember said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join?
> 
> Just having a scan through the thread and I recognise a few of you from other threads I have posted in :D
> 
> A brief description of our situation, I am Tina, I am 28 years old and we have been trying to give our daughter a sibling for almost 3 years now. We are starting our 2nd fresh ICSI cycle next week but it will be our 3rd transfer.
> 
> Transfer 1 was in September 2015, 1 5 day emby transferred - BFN
> Transfer 2 February 2016, we only had 1 frozie to play with which was also BFN
> Baseline scan for this fresh cycle is on 19th April and all being well stims will start that day.
> Transfer is looking to be around the first week in May!
> 
> x

Hi Tina, welcome!
Can I put you down for a May fresh cycle?

What meds will you be on this cycle? Are they changing your protocol from previous cycles?

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## rebecca822

4magpies said:


> Hey ladies. My scan went really well my lining was at 9.6! Really pleased with that. Just waiting for them to call me now with instructions on when to stop burselin, start prog and a transfer date. It's a day 6 embryo so not sure if they'll do day 5 of day 6 transfer?

That's great Becca!


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina welcome and yes I do recognize your name etc! I have been prolonging starting my next cycle by trying to lose weight. 

Will start the same day but will be on lucrin for ten days so will be two weeks behind you!

Hope we both can give our child a sibling!


----------



## tinadecember

rebecca822 said:


> tinadecember said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join?
> 
> Just having a scan through the thread and I recognise a few of you from other threads I have posted in :D
> 
> A brief description of our situation, I am Tina, I am 28 years old and we have been trying to give our daughter a sibling for almost 3 years now. We are starting our 2nd fresh ICSI cycle next week but it will be our 3rd transfer.
> 
> Transfer 1 was in September 2015, 1 5 day emby transferred - BFN
> Transfer 2 February 2016, we only had 1 frozie to play with which was also BFN
> Baseline scan for this fresh cycle is on 19th April and all being well stims will start that day.
> Transfer is looking to be around the first week in May!
> 
> x
> 
> Hi Tina, welcome!
> Can I put you down for a May fresh cycle?
> 
> What meds will you be on this cycle? Are they changing your protocol from previous cycles?
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck!Click to expand...

Hi! Yes a fresh cycle with transfer in May. Same protocol from previous cycle apart from an increase in stims. I am in the UK so stims are different from the US... I am taking Merional (essentially the same as Folistim) followed by cetrotide and gonsai trigger shot.


----------



## tinadecember

Unlucky, froggy I remember you girls from the Jan/Feb IVF thread I think! 

Froggy, exciting that we will be cycling so close!! My AF should be here by Sunday at the latest but I am thinking it will be Saturday. Are you changing anything this time around? 

Unlucky, sending you all the luck in the world for this cycle hunni!

xx


----------



## Merry Mary

Hello - not sure if this is the right group for me. Hope it's okay to join. I am Mary, 37 and TTC for two years. I have low ovarian reserves (due to age) and we have male factor infertility. I don't have my results yet for AMH.

We had our first clinic appointment yesterday. Have my meeting with the nurse on Friday to learn all about the meds and that super fun so we can get started ASAP. We are doing natural modified IVF with ICSI (I live in the UK if this is called something else in the States). We are doing two rounds of collection and the third collection will be followed by transfer of the healthiest eggs from the three rounds. So roughly speaking I will have an early May collection, early June collection and late June/early July collection and transfer.


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome Mary. That sounds interesting! Hopefully you get some success. Looks like you're in it for the long game! 

I'm in the UK too but just doing medicated FET. 

Hope everyone is well? 

I did my penultimate burselin injection! One more to go!! Whoop!!


----------



## tinadecember

merry, I am in the UK too! Never heard of your protocol before but it sounds good, at least you know you'll be using the best eggs possible.

4 magpies, woohoo for finishing burselin! 

AFM - 1 day left of Norithesterone then my baseline is on Tuesday. Got a horrible migraine this morning :(


----------



## Fern81

Hi to all the new ladies :)

I can't wait for May to start and see the first ladies start testing!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello, can I join?

I'll be doing a FET early June (I think, still hazy on the timeline, even though I've read the info multiple times!). I start nasal spray on April 26th (CD21), after a few weeks of that I think it's then on to tablets to thicken my lining and then transfer a few weeks after that.

I went through the first part of the ICSI process in January but had to postpone transfer due to risk of OHSS. Was disappointed at the time, but was definitely the right thing to do, the process took a lot of out me physically and emotionally (as it does us all!)

We already have a little boy thanks to ICSI, he was born January 2014. We knew we would need treatment again to give him a little brother or sister, so just got right back on the IVF train when we decided we were ready for number 2! We have 10 day 5 frosties waiting for us, which should hopefully give us a good chance.

Good luck ladies, hope you're all feeling OK and managing to stay positive :flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow so many ladies doing IVF this upcoming month!!
Fingers crossed for all of us.

My brother is down right now so I am crazy busy with family stuff this week. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes tina, we were in the jan/Feb thread together! We are doing the same meds and doses, but I'm not stimming as long so that I can do a fresh transfer. My first fresh cycle ended in a freeze all, and since we have a package of 2 fresh, and 2 frozen and have used one of each, I wanted to get that extra transfer out of it. Then we will send off all of our frozen and fresh embryos for pgd. 

Merry, your protocol sounds interesting! So you will stim 3 times?


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey crazydoglady, I'm a crazy dog lady too! Welcome! And good luck! 

Myshelsong, enjoy your visit!


----------



## rebecca822

Welcome to all the new gals!

Crazy dog lady- what's a 10 day embryo, I've never heard of anything past 6 days. Wow! So do you get to take a pregnancy test much earlier than 10 days post transfer?

MerryMay- I'll put you down for a Mag retrieval. Your protocol sounds really interesting. You'll be doing 3 back to back retrieval from what I understand?


----------



## BronteForever

So exciting several of you are starting this next cycle already or soon. 

I'm fairly certain I'll be starting the end of June. Egg retrieval won't happen until July so I'll be quite a bit behind all of you. Hopefully I can still stick around to cheer you on and get some good advice.


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome to all the new ladies! It's going to get exciting in here soon!

I finished my 8 days of light Lupron supression. I am starting a few days of Ganirelix tomorrow. This is supposed to keep all the follicles uniformed and not create any leads! Hoping it works. I have a scan and b/w Friday and should be started stims Monday!

Anyone else starting next week?


----------



## tinadecember

ME, ME!! As you know Beneath we are cycling together :D Stims should start Tuesday so we are 1 day apart. How are you feeling about it all? I feel sick just thinking about it. 

Crazy dog lady, wow 10 frosties is an amazing amount!! We only got 1 frostie with our first round, I am hoping for a few more this time because we are upping our stims. 

Exciting times girls!!

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ladies. Last DR injection (hopefully ever!!) done! 

Crazy dog lady - sounds like similar to me. I had my fresh cycle in September and it was cancelled at transfer! I've been waiting ever since and had to have surgery inbetween!


----------



## Merry Mary

So this is the process I'm doing (from my clinic's website):

_Modified Natural Cycle IVF is a form of Natural Cycle IVF. Medication is given for 3-4 days in order to block spontaneous ovulation and a small dose of stimulation hormone is given in order to keep the follicles healthy and growing. As with Natural Cycle IVF, the focus is to collect one high quality naturally selected egg, though sometimes more than one egg can be collected. 

Modified Natural Cycle IVF has an improved success rate compared with Natural Cycle IVF and retains many of the benefits. We are especially proud of our success rates with very low egg reserve, those in older age groups, and poor responders to stimulation drugs; Modified Natural Cycle IVF can give a higher success rate than conventional IVF in these groups._

Tomorrow I find out my exact protocol and meds. I'm equal parts excited and nervous! 

So it will be three retrievals - hopefully consecutively but we have a trip to NYC that may mean a break. We will see. 

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Mary


----------



## tinadecember

that's so interesting Mary! So in effect you will have 3 really great quality eggs and hopefully 3 healthy embryos at the end of it all! How many are you transferring?

x


----------



## rebecca822

Wow, can't believe how far along some of you are!

AF is due for me in 7 days so I'm almost about to start my FET cycle 

merry- sounds really interesting! Going through all that 3 times sounds daunting!


----------



## beneathmywing

tinadecember said:


> ME, ME!! As you know Beneath we are cycling together :D Stims should start Tuesday so we are 1 day apart. How are you feeling about it all? I feel sick just thinking about it.
> 
> Crazy dog lady, wow 10 frosties is an amazing amount!! We only got 1 frostie with our first round, I am hoping for a few more this time because we are upping our stims.
> 
> Exciting times girls!!
> 
> xx

Its weird because i am actually okay.. I decided to not let my sisters/parents know when i was cycling so i think the lack of everyone calling and asking questions is reallly helping!


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, Mary! That sounds very promising!!! 

Rebecca, Af will be here before you know it :)


----------



## Miraclemaking

How are you beaneath! It's been a while. After like 8 iui attempts we have moved to ivf last month but too much progesterone so we had to cancel to do a fet this month. Currently waiting for my period to start.


.


beneathmywing said:


> Good luck, Mary! That sounds very promising!!!
> 
> Rebecca, Af will be here before you know it :)


----------



## Mdc

Can I join also? I am hopefully gearing up for my first IVF cycle in May. Nervous and so very excited at the same time. A little about my history DH (now 41) and I (now 38) got married 10/14 and started trying and nada. So at 5 months we enter through all the testing and the only abnormal thing was DH had 2% morphology. So we moved on with and IUI which worked the first time. Unfortunately I had a chromosomally normal mmc at 10 weeks. Then I feel like the drama started. D&C (no sedation...wow no one warned me), and then I moved over to an RE. They did an initial saline sono and saw something so we did a hysteroscopy and I turned out to be residual tissue. Ugh! Since then the re has been trying to figure out my thin lining and after 2 more IUI and 2 cancelled we are now just over it an moving on to IVF. Whew that was a book. I am doing an antagonist protocol with my next period probably starting the end of April or early May, and then adding Lovenox after conception. 

Quick question for the group. They want me to do another saline sono :cry: but I really do not want to skip a month. Has anyone ever done one the same month as ER? We will be doing pgs and FET so no worries about it interfering. I am so just so paranoid they will put me off another month.

Best of luck!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc said:


> Can I join also? I am hopefully gearing up for my first IVF cycle in May. Nervous and so very excited at the same time. A little about my history DH (now 41) and I (now 38) got married 10/14 and started trying and nada. So at 5 months we enter through all the testing and the only abnormal thing was DH had 2% morphology. So we moved on with and IUI which worked the first time. Unfortunately I had a chromosomally normal mmc at 10 weeks. Then I feel like the drama started. D&C (no sedation...wow no one warned me), and then I moved over to an RE. They did an initial saline sono and saw something so we did a hysteroscopy and I turned out to be residual tissue. Ugh! Since then the re has been trying to figure out my thin lining and after 2 more IUI and 2 cancelled we are now just over it an moving on to IVF. Whew that was a book. I am doing an antagonist protocol with my next period probably starting the end of April or early May, and then adding Lovenox after conception.
> 
> Quick question for the group. They want me to do another saline sono :cry: but I really do not want to skip a month. Has anyone ever done one the same month as ER? We will be doing pgs and FET so no worries about it interfering. I am so just so paranoid they will put me off another month.
> 
> Best of luck!

Hi and welcome! Sounds like you've been through a lot. I guess so have all of us, right?

I had the same thing as you with the tissue post d&c and have had a hysteroscopy. Actually, it happened after both of my d&c's.

Why is your re prescribing lovenox? I find that interesting and would love to know more. 

Im sure a saline sono shouldn't push anything off. They even did A hysteroscopy on cd13 and told me I can start meds on cd1.


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Merry, miracle and mdc.

Merry sounds like a good process but long. Patience is my downfall but if infertility definitely taught me to be more patience. Good luck will definately follow your cycles! 

Miracle FET is heaps better than ivf less stress fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle. 

Mdc I had a d&c but went under. It must have been so traumatic for you. Hope you are successful first ivf cycle. 

AFM trying to time the next cycle before I turn 36. Hoping to get a good birthday present. I have lost 4 kg and have 2.5 kg to go but cannot wait any longer!


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> How are you beaneath! It's been a while. After like 8 iui attempts we have moved to ivf last month but too much progesterone so we had to cancel to do a fet this month. Currently waiting for my period to start.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Mary! That sounds very promising!!!
> 
> Rebecca, Af will be here before you know it :)Click to expand...

Hey sweety! I'm okay.. chugging along. Good luck on the FET!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Welcome new ladies!

MDC, I cannot believe you were not asleep for your D&C!! It must have been horrific for you. I had a D&C about 6 years ago and I was asleep for the procedure. 

Unlucky, congratulations on the weight loss! 

AFM - Finished my tablets now to stop my period from arriving and I have been told to expect AF 48 hours after stopping the tablets. I have my baseline in 3 more days!! I'm super excited to be starting 

x


----------



## Merry Mary

Tina - not sure how many we will transfer. It will depend on how many are retrieved and survived. But we would be fine with transferring at least two. Guess we cross that bridge when we get to it.

Unlucky - yeah, patience might be a challenge but I'm happier to be patient if it means a better chance for us. I'll just concentrate on finding my zen...

We haven't told our families we are going through this process. And only one or two of our friends know either. I'm a bit worried how to pull this all off with work but hoping it goes okay. 

I have my appointment this afternoon for meds, my husband has one more SA. Fun times. Also, have an appointment at the weekend with an fertility acupuncture lady who has rave recommendations.


----------



## Fern81

Hi there new ladies! 
Wow Tina & beneath, I'm so happy it's all starting so soon now, can't wait to start viewing & squinting at hpts and finding out betas. And then genders lol, I believe a lot of ladies here will be making 2017 babies! It is springtime in most of your countries right? And spring weather& changing sunlight conditions has the highest rate of success xx

Sorry if I don't reply often, I'm very overwhelmed with all the jargon as I've never had IVF before and feel quite lost. I am reading everyone's posts though, trying to educate myself & cheering you all on.

I also don't really want to keep my family updated especially not my rude brother (sis, mom and cousins are super supportive though but it feels like a lot of added pressure!)

Questions/ opinion poll! :)

a) Would you like to have multiples? 
b) would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples?
c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender?
d) will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results?

Me:
a) No; I would really prefer not to have multiples 
b) IDK!! Will ask my dr what his clinic's success rates are for a singleton bfp with one or 2 embie transfer and will decide then.
c) Definitely! But I might keep the name secret until baby is born :)
d) Hpt for sure. Starting 6 days after transfer probably!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fern please don't hesitate to ask what things mean!! It's hard to keep up with all of the lingo! 

A) I would like multiples, but wouldn't ever try for them because of the risks involved. 
B) like I said above, I wouldn't want to try for multiples, so I wouldn't want to transfer more than one.
c)we are going to have a gender reveal party, since we aren't having a baby shower.
D) I think hpts stressed me out so bad the first time, that I'm going to try not to test this time....that's a big emphasis on TRY....&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## BronteForever

Love the questions that make you think and seeing other's answers. 

A.) I'd love multiples. My husband only wants one child (though I think that could change), but he's fine transferring more than one embryo. So it might be my easiest chance to convince him of more. 
B.) Probably going to transfer 2, but we'll see. We have lots of people in our life with twins and almost all of them had a fairly normal pregnancy, just on bed rest before the birth. So I am worried about that but probably not as much as I should be for that reason. 
C.) Definetly want to know the gender. 
D.) I'm sure I'll cave and try testing with HPTs before I should. It's hard to resist.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies I'm such a curious person and love to find out different people's perspectives on matters. And sharing positive advice; so thanks I'm sure I will be full of questions in 2 weeks!!!

I don't want multiples because my sister has twins and there is not a second of the day where she is not caring for them... if one is asleep the other is awake and screaming poor babies & sis. She copes well though... but I own my own business and get paid per hour so each hour I don't work, I don't get paid. And if I can't earn a certain amount per month we will lose our house. 
If we were rich I would have loved to have twins and raise them full time :)


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
So I've had a change in plans. 
We had our follow up appointment and my RE was actually happy with my results from my first ivf. She said the fact that we made a competent blast that tells her that my ovarian drilling did remove most of the atretic pcos follicles. 
At this point because my ovaries were basically drained of everything during egg retrieval, she wants us to try a round of iui on clomid. Apparently my ovaries are pretty much a blank slate right now and shoukd have minimal crappy pcos follicles hanging around so I'm in a good position to try less invasive methods. 
We debated a bit, but overall it woukd only add one month to our timeline and potentially save us $8000+. So we figured it's worth a try! If this doesn't work then it's back to ivf june/July.
I have a few days of birth control left so I'll likely be starting clomid next week sometime (as long as baseline ultrasound is good).


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all for the welcome. Now I am going to have to try and keep everyone straight because there is so much going on!

As for the D&C the Ob/gyn treating me at the time (not my usual) said you can do the procedure under but it is more expensive and left it at that. I have been through dilations so I thought it would be just a little more painful than that. Wow...totally wrong on that one. 

Rebecca you asked about Lovenox. So after my late-ish mmc (saw the baby with hb at week 9) and since it was chromosomally normal she thinks it could be a coagulation disorder. My labs came back normal, but it was well after my pregnancy. Between that and a significant family history of immune disorders, strokes, and a young cousin with a DVT she gave me an option. I know it is controversial without an abnormal blood test, but I have elected to do them.

Fern, 
1. I would be fine with twins...triplets probably not. 2. We are thinking about transferring 2 (if we are so lucky), but are hopefully doing pgs so not sure how that will affect our decision. 3. First gut answer is yes, bc I am a planner. However, since my mmc I am kind of thinking maybe a surprise would make it better. 4. Hpts that I am not sure on usually for all my other ttc days I wait until AF was to show, and with the iuis I just did it the morning of the beta. I think I will do the same as iui, but time will tell. So yeah, I am pretty much wishy-washy on all your questions :rofl:

Timetotry, best of luck with a clomid iui! Wouldn't it be amazing if this is your time?


----------



## Myshelsong

A) Would you like to have multiples? Tricky ... My sister has 12 year old twin boys and they were and handful, however if we got twins I know we would be over the moon. It is just scary as crap for the first couple of years.
b) would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples? Yes
c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender? Yes! Absolutely I waited too long not to know what colour to paint a nursery
d) will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results? I can't do multiple testing. It kills me every time. If I see A line I want to make sure it isn't medication or a bad test, so I will wait for beta.

Time to try that sounds exciting they are giving you the green light for IUI! Fingers crossed for uou


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for sharing ladies :)

Timetotry that's good news hun, please keep us updated! X

Hm Myshel you bring up an interesting point. We have to take an HCG shot a day or so before egg retrieval right? (Or not always?) 
I've had the HCG shot once before and at 14 days after the shot (12dpo ) I STILL had light lines so I know I metabolize it very slowly. I completely forgot about that. So yeah if I also have to do the HCG shot then hpts might not work, boo.


----------



## Merry Mary

So we were set to have our meeting yesterday with the nurse to learn about the medicine, sign all the papers, find out my AMH results and have my husband do a SA. The clinic called in the morning to say the nurse was out sick and we had to reschedule for next Tuesday afternoon. We were super bummed but know it can't be helped. We were both nervously excited to finally get to learn more. It was frustrating to know we both had good "excuses" for having to leave work early yesterday and now we have to do it again next week. I did ask for my AMH results but they said a doctor would have to call and tell me. So that is supposed to happen on Monday. 

To answer Fern's questions:

a) Would you like to have multiples? We wouldn't mind. We are operating under the theory that since it's our first - we wouldn't know any different about the chaos of one versus two.
b) would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples? I read something, somewhere about better stats of having a child if two were transferred but if it's something you aren't comfortable with - you shouldn't do it.
c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender? I think we will wait. There are few positive surprises in life. We want to savour the happy ones we get.
d) will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results? I think I was likely be too excited/impatient not to do HPTs but won't take it as gospel until the clinic testing.


----------



## Timetotry

a) Would you like to have multiples? 
Absolutely. I'm kinda hoping for twins at this point so that maybe we'd never do this again (I always wanted more then 1 child). No more then twins though. 
b) would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples?
Our first ivf was a single transfer because it was paid for by provincial funding. The next time we have to pay, and they will do a 2 embryo transfer (if we have 2 good enough to transfer) 
c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender?
I don't think so. It would be nice to have something a little less clinical and science-y. That being said, I'm a type A person and would have a very hard time not being able to plan ahead! 
d) will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results?
First ivf I did like 15 tests in 13 days (cheapies). It was heartbreaking to see a single line everyday. I'd like to say I wouldn't put myself through that next time, but I will probably cave and do it anyways.


----------



## Unlucky41

Fern's questions
a) would I want multiples probably not since we have a daughter already.
b) my doctor will only let us out one back so I don't have a choice
c) I would like to wait for the 20 weeks scan before finding out
d) no test don't want to waste money. I have a theory that if I feel a pinch day 6 or 7 I have a good chance. I felt a big pinch with my daughter


----------



## 4magpies

My answers. 

a) Would you like to have multiples?

Nope, definitely not. Not for us at all. Having seen close friends struggle through IVF pregnancy with twins and the extra risks involved. 

b) would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples?

No, we will only ever transfer one. 

c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender?

Yes, at 16 weeks with a gender scan again. I found it helped me bond and made baby feel more real. 

d) will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results?

HPT at 7dpt again. My clinic don't do betas anyway unless bleeding.


----------



## Merry Mary

Had my first acupuncture appointment and I really liked the lady a lot. She's worked with a lot of patients who have gone through my clinic too so she was able to give me a lot of insight and tips about them. We have another session booked for May 6th - which should be around retrieval time. Has anyone else tried acupuncture?

Had some spotting this morning which is weird - I never spot between periods and I'm still about 10 days out from AF. Maybe kicked off from the acupuncture? Crossing all crossable bits that it's not AF since a) I don't have the meds yet due to the canceled appointment on Friday b) it would move my days forward in such a way that I couldn't start until June due to a May trip to the US being smack in the middle of things.


----------



## Myshelsong

When we were in the middle of moving and clinics and doctors I did acupuncture and loved it. It was while we were on a waiting list that lasted over a year in Alberta.

It was super soothing and really let me get over my anxiety. Apart from that it obviously didn't do anything fertility wise for me, but that is because we have male infertility issues. Which we didnt know at the time. But i highly recommend it. thinking about getting it this time around for the ivf.


----------



## beneathmywing

Merry Mary -- Sorry you had to wait longer for your results! The waiting just never ends, does it? Hope you get good news.


Fern's questions:

a) Would you like to have multiples? My sister has IVF twins, and they are such a blessing! I love the idea of it, but I know how much work they are. Not totally against it though.
b) Would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples? I have transferred two embryos three times -- Ive only ever had one stick though on the two cycles where I did get a bfp (though both early losses =( )
c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender? Yessss!
d) Will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results? I'll probably be POAS'ing lol


I started my period on Saturday and start stims tomorrow, superrrr nervous! ah!


----------



## Merry Mary

Good luck with starting your stimms today, Beneath! How is everyone else doing?

My spotting went away - must have been a fluke. I'm expecting a call today from the doctor about my AMH results. I have also asked to get our prescriptions for meds early since our appointment is now Tuesday afternoon and we leave town on Wednesday morning for a five day health retreat. AF isn't expected until next Tuesday but I am worried sick it may come early. I have no clue if they give us our meds on the spot during our meeting or if we have to order them. Guess I will get some answers when the doctor calls.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies! I have been stalking this weekend but haven't had the chance to post! 

My period arrived this morning :D :D I was so scared that she wasn't gonna come and I would have to re-arrange my baseline but she has made an appearance at last. 

Baseline is tomorrow and stims should begin either tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Beneath, have you started your injections now? 

Fern.. to answer your questions my dear..

*a) Would you like to have multiples?* The thought of it frightens me but I'm not completely against it. God grants us a blessing whether it be one baby or two.
*b) would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples?* After 2 failed transfers I am eager to transfer 2 this time around but my DH is against it as he doesn't think we could financially afford twins. 
*c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender?* Yes, we found out with our daughter and I am too impatient to wait it out!
*d) will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results?* I will try not to do HPTs and wait it out but damn it's hard!


----------



## Fern81

Beneath & Tina- I am so stoked that you are starting already, I know I keep saying it but I'm ridiculously excited for everyone on here lol.

Tina- amen to your answer for a)..... my sister didn't want twins and she conceived them naturally (identical boys!) She cried a lot during her pregnancy and still does because she is so tired all the time :) but God gave her the twins and yes He also gave her the strength & family around her to help her cope. 
I need to remember your very valid point xx


----------



## tinadecember

:) thank you Fern. I truly believe that everything happens for a reason and if it's in my fate for us to have 2 babies then so be it. It's never going to be easy but how could we possibly moan about it after wanting a baby for so long. 

I am still going to push my DH to transfer 2, I've heard that it doesn't raise the chance of success by much but if it raises it at all then I'd rather give it a go. I can't even get one embryo to stick let alone 2!


----------



## beneathmywing

Merry Mary said:


> Good luck with starting your stimms today, Beneath! How is everyone else doing?
> 
> My spotting went away - must have been a fluke. I'm expecting a call today from the doctor about my AMH results. I have also asked to get our prescriptions for meds early since our appointment is now Tuesday afternoon and we leave town on Wednesday morning for a five day health retreat. AF isn't expected until next Tuesday but I am worried sick it may come early. I have no clue if they give us our meds on the spot during our meeting or if we have to order them. Guess I will get some answers when the doctor calls.

Thanks love! Hope everything works out perfectly!!



tinadecember said:


> Morning ladies! I have been stalking this weekend but haven't had the chance to post!
> 
> My period arrived this morning :D :D I was so scared that she wasn't gonna come and I would have to re-arrange my baseline but she has made an appearance at last.
> 
> Baseline is tomorrow and stims should begin either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> Beneath, have you started your injections now?
> 
> Fern.. to answer your questions my dear..
> 
> *a) Would you like to have multiples?* The thought of it frightens me but I'm not completely against it. God grants us a blessing whether it be one baby or two.
> *b) would you transfer more than 1 embie if you do not feel comfortable with having multiples?* After 2 failed transfers I am eager to transfer 2 this time around but my DH is against it as he doesn't think we could financially afford twins.
> *c) If you get your bfp, do you want to find out the gender?* Yes, we found out with our daughter and I am too impatient to wait it out!
> *d) will you be doing hpts or just wait for beta results?* I will try not to do HPTs and wait it out but damn it's hard!

Yayyy for AF and for baseline tomorrow!! I start my stims tonight.. ah!



Fern81 said:


> Beneath & Tina- I am so stoked that you are starting already, I know I keep saying it but I'm ridiculously excited for everyone on here lol.
> 
> Tina- amen to your answer for a)..... my sister didn't want twins and she conceived them naturally (identical boys!) She cried a lot during her pregnancy and still does because she is so tired all the time :) but God gave her the twins and yes He also gave her the strength & family around her to help her cope.
> I need to remember your very valid point xx

Aww I am excited for everyone too! Hope this is a lucky thread with lots of sticky ones =)


----------



## Mdc

Merry Mary, sorry about having to move your appt that is the pits. As for acupuncture I started it a a couple months ago and I think it is helping my cycle and at a minimum helping my TTC craziness. That is coming from a self proclaimed needle phobe. I considered it an entry drug for doing my own inj for IVF :rofl: I hope AF stays away. Trying to schedule around travel is the most stressful part for me. 

Bmw, hip hip hooray for stims!

Tina, so glad AF arrived and good luck with your baseline. One more step and you are off to the races.

Fern, are you kicking off your IVF cycle with bcp or are you already on them now? If you start bcp in a couple weeks, we will be cycle buddies for ER 

Tina I completely agree and although twins scare me to death if that is what is in the cards then I will gladly take it!

So I got good news that I can do my saline sono and my ER on the same cycle :wohoo: So now the wait and crossing my fingers that this month my ovaries and uterus play nicely (aka on schedule). I need AF to start at the end of this month to make timing work because of travel. Oh yeah, and I just found out my doc does pio for frozen cycles. Yikes! Any one had to do those and any tips?


----------



## BronteForever

Tina and Beneath - sending lots of positive thoughts your way as you start stims ladies. Fx for both of you!

I'd love to try acupuncture as well and think it would help. I can't find anyone that specializes in fertility acupuncture though in my area. My RE's clinic has another office in another city in my state and apparently there is an acupuncture office near the other office, which they highly recommend. Hope to find one near me.


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow, so many ladies starting so soon!!! I'm still waiting on af! I'm really excited for you bmw, and fern! 
Mdc, pio isn't as bad as the horror stories. Will your dh be giving them to you? A few tips- have your nurse draw circles on each side with a marker so that it's easier to stay in the area, this gave my dh a little more confidence, and we would just trace over them as they faded. Also about 30 minutes before your shot, stuck the vial in your bra. This will warm it for you. Take weight off of the leg on whatever side your doing, we switched sides every night. I would use my thumb and pointer finger to stretch out the skin becauseI have a lititle eXtra back there. Just hold them about half an inch apart, place them where the shot is going, and then spread them apart the smooth out the area. When the shot was over I would rub the spot in a circular motion, and then put some warmth on the area for a few minutes. Once you do a few, it will all become easier. Some of them, no matter what will turn into lumps, but I really didn't get many lumps. Dh also tried different ways to administer the shot the first few times. He tried to put it in slow, and then put it in fast. I liked it fast better because with the slow, one of us would move and I would bleed a bit. And don't push the syringe too fast too, it will help it to absorb. 

I just wrote a book on my experience with pio lol


----------



## Fern81

Omw what is pio? 

Mdc- I'm already on bcp (qlaira) this month; April is bcp and AF due Saturday 30 april-ish. So then on CD2 I will start with Lucrin for one day & then Gonal-F. Egg retrieval around CD 14 and transfer 5 days later so it's going to be fast! I guess I'm on bcp for cycle timing and also because I won't be down-regulation. When are you due to start stims?


----------



## Merry Mary

Had a call from my clinic today to reconfirm my appointment tomorrow with the nurse. I asked for my AMH results since I was told the doctor would be calling with them. Was told my AMH was 1.2 (could have been lower - I was so surprised that I may have misheard the exact amount). She said it was very very low and confirmed that it jived with only being about to spot two follies on each ovary with my baseline scan. She reassured me that although this meant it was going to be that much harder for us - she has still worked with a lot of ladies who were still able to get pregnant with such low results. That my protocol was perfect for ladies in my situation. I guess I will learn more tomorrow. All of this is without taking my husband's situation into account. He is having a SA tomorrow too. So all this to say, it wasn't surprising to hear given my age (37). I was expecting low, just not that low. Still absorbing it and it's implications. Haven't told my husband yet. Waiting for him to get home.

And it's looking more and more like AF is going to make an early appearance this month. Like in the next day or so - a week early. I have a lot of travel the next few weeks as well so trying to figure out how all this will work is looking to be like a big challenge. Especially if AF continues to be erratic.


----------



## froggyfrog

Fern pio is progesterone in oil. I think many people prefer the suppositories, but some do the injection. They are a little scary because they are intramuscular, and the needles are kind of big.


----------



## tinadecember

Just thinking about PIO makes me get the heebie jeebies! There's no way I would want them. I've heard a few horror stories too from ladies who have had them and would never do it again. 

Mary, sorry to hear that your results came back low :( good thing though that your doctor still remains optimistic that she can make it work for you! It only takes one good egg and one sperm. Try to remain positive Hun and good luck to your OH for tomorrow. 

Beneath, good luck for tonight starting stims! 

AFM - lay in bed feeling very sorry for myself because I have period cramps real bad. I hope this is my last AF for 9 months plllleasssee God! Just 13 hours to go until baseline!


----------



## froggyfrog

I do have a good feeling for this thread being sticky. So fx Tina that this is it for you!

A friend of mine was telling me the other day how messy the suppositories were, and I have seen woman who get irritation on their cervix. I told her I would rather have a sore butt than a messy vagina lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

MDC -- Great news about the saline sono!! Hope AF cooperates for you!!!! I have no real tricks for PIO besides what froggyfrog said.. it sucks! but anything for a baby, right?

BronteForever -- thanks for the positive thoughts, sweety! Hope you can find an acupuncturist soon!!! xx

Froggyfrog -- Hope af comes for you soon so you can join the stimming party! :happydance:

Merry Mary -- 1.2 isn't terrible, love. I am only 26 and my AMH is low as well.. I try not to stress about all these numbers. What's meant to be will be and hopefully this cycle is it for all of it! Hope everything works out with AF's timing <3

Tinadecember -- Thanks for the luck, love! Good luck at baseline!!! xoxox



AFM -- First night of stims is DONE! .. I've stimmed four times including my cancelled cycle, this is the second cycle I've done my own injections. The last time I stimmed was about a year ago, and MAN.. I was nervous. Which is weird, because I have been doing Lupron for two weeks and Lovenox on and off for a few months and Gani for the past few days, but for some reason the Follistim and Menopur made me SO nervous I nearly passed out while injecting lol.. not fun. I'll be okay.


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo for starting stims Beneath :D :D Can't wait to join you as long as my ovaries as co-operating at my baseline this morning. You're braver than I am, my hubby has to do all of my injections, I think I'd pass out! 

Froggy, it's a strange one because here in the UK they want ladies to use the pessaries in the bum rather than the vajayjay because they are supposed to work better?!? Hence why I call them "bum bullets" haha!


----------



## beneathmywing

tinadecember said:


> woohoo for starting stims Beneath :D :D Can't wait to join you as long as my ovaries as co-operating at my baseline this morning. You're braver than I am, my hubby has to do all of my injections, I think I'd pass out!
> 
> Froggy, it's a strange one because here in the UK they want ladies to use the pessaries in the bum rather than the vajayjay because they are supposed to work better?!? Hence why I call them "bum bullets" haha!


Im going to run out of space to do these shots reallll soon! Four injections a day isn't fun :(

Hope your ovaries are doing stellar :flower:


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all! 

Joining in this thread, am having a FET this round in late April/May and on CD 10 atm. 2 frosties both 3 day 5 cell so having them cultured to day 5 to see how they go. Let's hope this cycle is better than the last one for me.. i hope i can join you all for the crazy emotional rollercoaster that comes with assisted! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Kat!


----------



## Merry Mary

Welcome Kat! 

Froggy - a sore butt versus messy...ha ha ha! :rofl:

AFM - had my appointment today with the nurse. Looks like I'll be put on 150cc of Gonal-F for about five days starting from day 5 depending on how things are looking. She told me the trigger meds and I can't remember what it was...something tide. Sorry I am drawing a blank. They will give it to me closer to time. 

AF is showing every indication of showing up at any moment (7 days early!) but still hasn't started properly. We were meant to leave tomorrow morning for a five day health retreat but given AF's impending arrival and the need for a scan on day 2 - we've decided to cancel the trip. When we were in the clinic - I was so certain AF would be starting any moment that I let the nurse convince me to book my day 2 scan for 9 am tomorrow morning. Since things still aren't moving and it's nearly 8.30pm here - I think I am going to have to cancel the scan. **sigh** In the meantime, I am sitting here with a hot water bottle trying to encourage her to make her blooming appearance already!


----------



## Fern81

Hi Kat!

Thanks for explaining pio ladies.... I'm already dreading the injections. Not so much scared of the needle/pain, more that I get nervous and mess it up!! The one and only time I did a hcg trigger, dh was so nervous he crushed the whole glass vial of distilled water into shards lol.

Beneath good luck with the stims, and Tina with your baseline! Let us know how it goes :)

Mary- I imagine with the extreme chemical & pharmaceutical manipulation we undergo during assisted reproduction, they should be able to work around those numbers. Xx fx!


----------



## beneathmywing

Merry Mary -- AF always has a way of screwing everything up, doesn't it! Well hope she shows ASAP now that you canceled your trip!!

Fern -- Thank you!! The anticipation of PIO is so much worse than it actually is! You can do it!


----------



## rebecca822

Wow, I've missed a lot! Kind of been hectic here on my end with work and family. Life is exhausting!!
I see some of you have started already, yay!
I'll try to check in more this week to keep up with all the progress. 
Afm- AF is due Thursday and my meds for my FET cycle arrived today!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi ladies, 

a quick update on my baseline yesterday... my ovaries looked great, no issues with anything apart from my lining. It's currently 8mm and they would like it to be around 5mm to start stims so I have to go back again on Thursday for another scan. I had a feeling it'd have to be repeated because I had only been bleeding for 24 hours at the time of the baseline which probably isn't enough time for the lining to shed 

Kat_F, welcome.. I remember you from another thread. Hope your journey has a happier ending this time around :) 

Rebecca, woohoo for meds arriving! You'll be on track in no time at all.


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Kat

We start the lucrin today and if all goes well start injecting both gonal f and saizen on 29 April. 

Anyone else using saizen?


----------



## Unlucky41

Just devastated my sister just told me she was pregnant. She has a daughter two months older than my daughter. 

I just feel so upset that it is so unfair. Some people just get it so easily. She telling me over the phone again just brings back so much pain and misery.

Today I just paid $1800 for some injections. She gets a positive pregnancy test. Last time she was in another state now much harder to avoid! 

Sorry gals for the bad post!


----------



## tinadecember

Oh unlucky, sorry that you're going through all of this hurt. I know any of us would feel hurt if someone close to us told us that they were expecting so you are not alone. 

x


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry unlucky,i have definitely been there and your feelings are completely valid. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Welcome katf, I remember you. Tina sorry for the delay. Just one more day and you go back in and hopefully get started!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Unlucky, I know the feeling! It is so so unfair how easy it comes for other people.. and cheap it is for that matter! Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Sending you hugs Unlucky, we've all been there and I know all of us would use the money and time on something else if we had the choice. Xx

Ladies who have more experience with this: what type of exercise do you do (especially if recommended by your dr) during ivf cycle?


----------



## rebecca822

Tina- arghh, those damn baseline appointments! Here's hoping you'll be at 5mm tomorrow.
Unlucky- nope, never heard of salzen. Is that for stimming?
I'm so sorry to hear about your pregnant sister. It comes at quite possibly the worst time, like pouring salt on an open wound. Hugs to you!
Fern- I wish I could say that I've exercised but I don't seem to have done much of that in my life... Maybe walking would be good. Keeps you moving but not too intense.


----------



## Mdc

Wow! A lot going on since I last posted. 
Froggy, thank you for the advice. I will likely be doing them myself. DH is a bit terrified of the idea. If I could not he would step up, but I like to control my own torture. Ha!

Fern, guess you will be ahead of me but I will be anxious to follow along! As for exercise I haven't done IVF yet, but still plan on staying active if I can. Walking, elliptical, or even some fertility yoga. Exercise is my stress release so I am going to do what feels right for me. I know my doc was pretty adamant to take it easy while stimming and after transfer. She actually suggests 2 days of bed rest after transfer...seems old school to me. 

Merry, amh can be a bit misleading sometimes and some docs are optimistic even with low low levels. In my research anything over 1 still has a great chance, so try not to let it get you down. Sorry you had to cancel your trip, but AF hurry up and show!

Bmw, hope stims are still going well. I did a couple Follistim inj before my iui was cancelled and they were easy then, but I am sure next time I am going to be a stress case for the first couple of days. But geez, 4 injections a day. Wow!

Welcome Kat!

Rebecca glad AF is here and meds are ready to go! I am always nervous the meds will cause a delay. 

Tina, hope your lining cooperates!

Unlucky, ugh...that news is so hard to hear and I truly understand what you are thinking. To think it is supposed to be as easy is a little sack time and seeing what we have to go through is definitely a hard pill to swallow. 

So I am still anxiously awaiting O. FF said it was Sunday, but temps are still lower than usual for me and my opk was negative yesterday and 50% positive FMU today. I guess I am gearing up on CD19...way late for me. I guess I will just have to wait and see what my opk and temps do. Trying not to stress how this may mess with the cycle this month bc of travel. Whew...never dull!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- DH refused to help me with the PIO. I did them myself. Pretty painful but got much better when I got better at injecting myself.


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks ladies, 

Had a good cry last night and slept about two hours. Al the memories came back. Last time she told me she was pregnant I was told to consider donor eggs. I kept saying surely this time is easier but it wasn't. 

It is a shame but I will have to distance myself away from my sister for the next few weeks. I sense her excitement and joy but it then triggers my emotions and I am a wreck. 

Rebecca saizen is growth hormones to help with egg quality. 
Good luck to all the ladies simming or about to may this be our cycle.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mdc -- Stims are going! Day three is over already.. it really does go by fast once you start. Follistim is definitely the easiest of injections. Yes, 4! I'm doing Lovenox as well so the bruising is starting and it is NOT pretty!

Ugh.. Hope O happens soon for you!!!


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca good to know. Maybe in the beginning it will before ET and I can have a glass of wine to take the edge off :winkwink:

Unlucky, you need to do what is best for you. Sorry if you posted this earlier, but does she know what you are giong through? Either way it will be better for you and your sis if you engage when you are ready. 

Bmw, I have Lovenox stocked in my closet for when I get a BFP. I have heard they can give you a like lightening shock sometimes. Good times! When is your next ultrasound?

So, O is here!!! Opk was definitely positive today...so better late than never. So I mapped out my stim schedule with all the scenarios and it actually works probably better with the late O and travel, so maybe my body is finally getting ready to cooperate. :wohoo:


----------



## beneathmywing

Mdc - It isn't as bad as they say it is.. honestly, but the bruises do suck. They don't hurt, they're just ugly!

My ultrasound is Friday. I am NERVOUS! Ahh!

Yayyy for O!


----------



## tinadecember

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well!

Fern, that's an interesting point about exercise and something I will ask today when I am at the hospital. I go to the gym 3/4 times a week most of the time for a run and would like to think I can still run whilst stimming but I'll find out and let you know!

Beneath, eeeekk tomorrow you'll find out how your little follies are growing :D 

MDC congrats on the positive OPK! :D :D It's always a good feeling to know that your body is co-operating. 

Talking of bodies co-operating, I find out this morning if mine is and we can start to stim. Baseline is in a couple of hours time and just hope and pray that my lining is thinner because the bleeding has almost stopped now. 

Cross your fingers for me girls :)

xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Mdc my sister knows everything so she understands. Last time I just avoided talking about her pregnancy as much as possible which really helped me. I truly understand how infertility can tear away relationships though. 

Mdc so in your different stim plans when will embyro transfer be for you? 

Tina hope you get the green light

Beneath when is your first scan?


----------



## tinadecember

Good news from my appointment girls, stimming starts tonight! My lining was nice and thin so we've been given the green light :D :D

x


----------



## Merry Mary

Great news Tina! Good luck with the stimms tonight.

Unlucky - sending much love your way. I'm sorry this is so tough.

Beneath - good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow.

MDC - glad to hear your body is starting to cooperate. 

Fern - about your exercise question - I've been keeping with my twice a week pilates class and lots of walking (having no car means I usually clock about 5 miles a day). The doctor assures me it's fine to keep up. Just nothing jarring or new. 

AFM - had my day two scan today. Looking good. An extra follie was spotted that they couldn't see on my first scan. Was told to start the gonal-f on Sunday night and come in for a scan Monday morning. Guess we just keep an eye on things until they tell me when retrieval will be.


----------



## beneathmywing

tinadecember-- goooo lining! You rock! :dance:

Unlucky41-- first scan is tomorrow morning! Ah!

Merry Mary-- thanks for the luck! Glad to hear your scan went well and you start Gonal Sunday!! Wooo


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck in your scan bmw!

Yay for starting stims tina! 

So much excitement going on on this thread!

Afm I still haven't started my period, so I emailed my nurse and she brought me in this morning for bloodwork. She is doing a pregnancy test, checking my progesterone to see if I ovulated, and checking my estrogen to see if I'm about to start. If it seems I didn't ovulate and I'm not about to start then I will take prometrium.


----------



## Mdc

Bmw, good luck with the scan!

Tina, yeah! Let the inj party begin!

Unlucky, then she should understand (well as much as fertile people can ever understand fertility). Stim plan for me should be the same Follistim and Menopur with Lupron trigger. I will be doing pgs so no ET for a while.


----------



## Mdc

Oops. Pushed post too fast. 

Merry, so glad things are kicking off for you. 

Froggy, sorry AF is not cooperating. I was going to call my RN next week and ask for the same if it did not look like I was going to O. Hopefully AF will show up without having to do progesterone. Either way time to get the show on the road :winkwink:

Temp for me still a little low, but O pain is gone so hopefully tomorrow there will be a jump. All this waiting. Tick tock tick tock. Guess that is the name of the game. Luckily I can live vicariously through everyone stimming!


----------



## Fern81

I agree, if you haven't struggled with infertility you have NO clue what it feels like. If one more person tells me about "someone they know who struggled, then gave up, then bam! became pregnant on their own" I'm seriously going to scream. I'm glad for the lady in question but I HAVE A REPRODUCTIVE DISORDER AND IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN TO ME SO STOP COMPARING! 

Sorry, I know most people just mean well but I wish I didn't have to listen to it.

Froggy - I hope AF shows up soon and that you don't need to take progesterone!

Tina - yay for a great start :)

Mdc - will you be starting an ivf cycle now after AF starts, or start downregulating in your next cycle..?

Mary - that sounds good, everything feels like it's speeding up now!

Re exercising: I also thought I would be able to carry on with most of my exercise regime; just not using heavy weights (I started HIIT, running, etc in all earnest at the beginning of the year; this December I will [email protected] well be pregnant OR super fit & lean!) but then I read about no high impact exercise, no abdominal twisting, because of the risk of ovarian torsion (which sounds horrible). Also no raising core body temp or overexertion or exercises that may lead to an injuring fall (like mountain biking). :shrug: I will ask my dr what he recommends but I'm clearly going to have to take my training down a notch.


----------



## Unlucky41

Fern I hear you. I tried to get comfort with a friend that has two kids. The content was just treasure your daughter she grows up quickly. Or another friend would say can't you try naturally. If i could don't you think i would seriously. 

Love your exercise plan Fern. Per my doctor I still need to lose two my kilos but the rate I am losing weight it will take forever and I will soon be 36 hence told them I was ready to start. Hope my little lie won't cost me. If all goes to plan I will know the good or bad news just before my birthday hmm

Good luck beneath exciting to know how many follicles and the size. 

Mdc I hear you about waiting game it sucks when do you estimate egg collection to be? 

Froggy hope you get some answers soon so you can start stimming.


----------



## beneathmywing

Froggy, MDC, Unlucky, thank you! You think after all this time I wouldn't be so damn nervous about scans, but I am freakinnn out! I just hope everything is going good in there! I go in not expecting the best, because I am DOR so I don't want to be heartbroken, but if I get 11 or so like last cycle compared to the 7 I got my first cycle then I am happy! FX!

Froggy -- Hope AF shows for you soon! Come on!!!!

MDC -- The waiting game sucks, but I hope it goes by quickly for you, love.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, this thread is blowing up. I have been busy with work and out of the area lately so haven't really been online. I have never wanted af to show so bad in my life. Expecting it around the 29, but it is a long moth that is for sure!

Hello new IVF peeps! So excited to be on this journey with you.


----------



## beneathmywing

Myshelsong -- no worries, love! keep busy so time goes by faster for you and the 29th will be here before you know it!


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- I know exactly what you mean. My sister in law, who is the only one who knows what we're going through, complains about her baby sometimes. "She was up all night" "she's not eating well". Today I was like, just shut up, I would trade anything to have that problem!
Myshelsong- AF is almost here! That's awesome!
MDC- I do hope AF will show up on her own and soon!

Afm- AF is 1 day late. I am however started to feel some cramps.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies,

Froggy, you mentioned that the doc is going to do a pregnancy test, have you taken one yourself? 

Beneath, good luck at your scan today sweetie, hope you have some juicy follies growing! Are you having any side effects from the stims yet? 

Fern, I asked our doctor yesterday about exercise and he said not to change anything. He said if I train now then continue to train but obviously to use my common sense and don't be going over the top but exercising in general is fine during stims. That's a relief, at least I can go for a run when the overthinking becomes too much :) 

Day 1 of stims done, thought I would be scared to take the injection but it was simple and felt "right". Never mentioned anything about my follies yesterday did I? The nurse said she could see between 8-10 each side though some could be hiding. I will take that! :D

x


----------



## Mdc

Unlucky, if all goes well I will likely have ER late May or early June. 

Bmw, wow 11 eggs would be awesome!

Myshe, that is was when my AF was due, but hopefully I will be just a couple days behind you. It does seem forever away, but hopefully the time will fly. 

Fern, hopefully the witch shows up today. 

Tina, yeah for stims. Eight to ten eggs in each ovary is such good news! Hopefully for strong steady growth for the lot!

So still waiting for o confirmation. Had an early morning meeting so not quite as high as I was hoping for, but it all goes well should get confirmation on FF tomorrow.


----------



## Fern81

Oh yeah myshel I remember now we will be cycle buddies! I'm also expecting AF 29/30 April :)

Tina- good that your dr gave you the ok to remain active. It will keep your stress levels down for sure :)

Hugs everyone, trying to keep up! Xx


----------



## Timetotry

Fern81 said:


> Sending you hugs Unlucky, we've all been there and I know all of us would use the money and time on something else if we had the choice. Xx
> 
> Ladies who have more experience with this: what type of exercise do you do (especially if recommended by your dr) during ivf cycle?

My clinic had me cut back on all exercise during my ivf cycle. 
They said they didn't want me to do anything with bouncing or twisting. Their reasoning was because the ovaries are so enlarged from the stims that they can more easily twist and you risk ovarian torsion. 
They also didn't want me doing anything that made my heart rate elevate too much and increase my body temp. Their reasoning for this was that the developing cells are fragile and they didn't want them exposed to temperature extremes (I also wasn't allowed to use my heated car seats, no bathes etc). 
They said I could continue lighter lifting (cut back on the weights I would normally lift. But they also said they doubted I would feel up to exercising during stims, and they were right. I ended up just taking the month off, and walking whenever I felt like I needed to move.


----------



## Timetotry

Today is Cd 1 for me. I was a bit Co fused because it took AF 4 days after stopping bcp to show up, when usually it's only a day and a half. 
Anyways, my doctor wants us to try an iui this month (can't remember if I posted this here?). She said my ovaries should be in a good position to develop some good new follicles (between the ovarian drilling I had done and the egg retrieval I should have very little pcos crap follicles hanging around). 
So I start clomid on Sunday! Seems like a crazy step backwards. Clomid was the first drug we tried a year and a half ago, and I ovulated on 50mg back then but they upped me to 100mg this time. 
We figured it will only add a month to the time line, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## beneathmywing

Just updating you gals.. I didnt have the greatest of first scan's today, but I am not trying to completely feel hopeless. Lining is an 8 -- which is a great start, so that's good. Left ovary has 6, 8 and a 6 and right has a 7, 8, 7, 7, 10.. so eight isn't terrible, but they are still pretty small. My RE said he wasn't terribly surprised as my protocol is sort of a slower stimming protocol and he upped my Follistim from 225 to 300.. so hopefully that'll help wake things up. .Monday is the next one. FX!


----------



## Fern81

Bmw I hope things progress nicely! 8 follies is better than no follies at least. Hope they all develop perfectly. Gl with the increased med doses x

Timetotry yes it seems like a time machine back to when we first met :) I hope clomid does the trick! Just think of all the money that can be saved & chemical side effects & needles that can be avoided xx FX!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and that you can all do something nice to keep your minds off ivf. We have planned a huge extended family bbq for tomorrow with both our families. I've lost 13lb since Feb and am going to wear a cute tight top to the event.... because if ivf works it will be the last time this year I'll have a flat-ish tummy :)!


----------



## Merry Mary

Good morning ladies - hope everyone's weekend is going well. 

Beneath - awesome news on your 8 follies! Well done.

Timetotry - good luck with the old/new protocol!

MDC - Hope you got your confirmation and everything is going okay.

Rebecca - Hope AF made an appearance finally!

AFM - I am sitting here with my organic decaf coffee, catching up on the news. My clinic never really gave me any directives or dos & don'ts during this process. They told my husband no caffeine, no alcohol and no hot baths. Only thing I was told is keep taking a prenatal vitamin and no other supplements. A bit frustrated about that. I have completely cut out caffeine (which was the hardest since I really like my morning coffee), stopped all drinking, upped my water intake to 2 litres a day and have down down on carbs, while upping protein. I am only doing EC for the next three months but still. I'm hoping this all correct. I tried to ask at my last scan and it was a new doctor I hadn't seen before. He was a bit dismissive except when answering my question about exercise. I'm planning on asking again at my Monday scan (hoping for a different doctor).


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry- it makes sense that in a fresh cycle with all the ovarian ultrastimulation going on and egg cells getting harvested, that we would need to cut down on exercising. And that during FET most ladies can carry on with their exercise routine as usual.
You all gave me a lot of info to think about, thanks.

Mary- I also started a healthy pre-ivf eating plan in Jan/Feb already. All of those things that you are doing are great for optimal egg cell health. Even if the doctors are being dismissive; you are still in control of how you treat your own body & that's great. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday! 

Beneath, they really aren't terrible numbers. Did you have more follies the first 2 times? As long as all of those grow to be mature then you'll still have a great number of eggs. 

Mary, I too have adapted a healthy eating and drinking plan. Only eating carbs when I work out and cutting down my sugar intake, though it is tough, I love biscuits and chocolate! I don't drink alcohol much anyhow so that's not been a problem. As far as vitamins go I'm on CoQ10, vitamin B complex and folic acid. 

Day 3 of stims here, got my first scan in 2 days time 

X


----------



## beneathmywing

Tinadecember -- My first IVF I did terrible I don't even want to talk about it lol. Old RE.. but with him my second cycle I started off with about 9ish first scan too and had 15 at trigger. I lost the biggest ones though because I only had 11 retrieved, so I think they sacrificed the bigger ones to let the smaller mature, which is why I think he's making me do Ganirelix so early on this cycle so that way my follicles grow more uniformed, but that means slower growth. If these 8 do grow and a few more pop up, I should be okay and be around the same number as last cycle, which is great! So just crossing my fingers. 



Hope everyone has a great weekend! xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Beneath 8 follicles is good. Hopefully the higher doses makes them grow grow grow! 

Tina when is your first scan? 

Merry your diet sounds good I haven't been able to give up coffee entirely. I have a decaf everyday hopefully harmless!

My husband and I fell asleep early yesterday and so the lucrin was injected four hours late hopefully it doesn't affect anything! What you girls think? 

Doing a long protocol hence think it should be okay


----------



## tinadecember

Unlucky, my first scan is on Tuesday :D 

CD4 of stims here, definitely noticing the side effects from the increased meds now. It's like a waterfall down there, sorry for the TMI haha but I've never experienced so much EWCM in my life. We DTD last night too for the first time since stims began and it really hurt, I expect it's because my follies are growing nicely. 

x


----------



## beneathmywing

Fern -- Thanks! Eight is okay. I wasn't expecting a whole lot as I have DOR, but just hoping they all grow nice and big for me. Hope the BBQ went well! Go show off that figure, girl =)

Tinadecember -- The side effects you are feeling sound promising! I too have had lots of pinching/aching in my right ovary today so hopefully that means they are growing nicely!! Can't wait to hear your numbers at your scan soon!

Unlucky41 -- Thanks, love! I don't think injecting a little late will make a difference! No worries.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good news about the side affects on the meds! Here's to hoping for large follicles.

Started spotting today so looks like af is arriving early. Although I am excited, I am now freaking out I will have my retrieval the day I am suppose to shoot a wedding ..... Does anyone know what day they had done a retrieval on their cycle before? Seriously hoping I don't mess up this couples wedding with a IVF retrieval. I booked it months ago before we knew we were doing it. Fingers crossed it stays away a few more days.


----------



## tinadecember

Myshel, my egg retrieval has been pencilled in for 12 days after starting stims. It will all depend though on how my body responds. My doctor told me basically not to plan anything for the first week in May. 

Hope it doesn't collide with your plans for the wedding! 

x


----------



## Merry Mary

Good morning ladies,

Myshelsong - my fingers are crossed that AF holds off a few more days. 

Last night was my first night of stimms. I took me a moment to be able to convince myself to stab myself with the needle but in the end, I barely felt a thing. I think it will be easier from here on out. My Mister kindly offered to give the shot but I wanted to do it. He was feeling pretty sad that I had to do this. 

I have another scan this morning to see how my little friends are progressing.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo mary congrats on starting stims and well done for administering the shot yourself, you're braver than I am.


----------



## 4magpies

Hello guys. I can't remeber if I updated here. Our embryo failed to thaw so FET cancelled. 2nd cancelled transfer in 7 months. Frustrating. 

Decided to return to our old clinic even though it's 200 miles away as frankly I just want to get away from the cluster f**k that has been my current clinic. 

First appointment is 2 weeks today. Not sure when we will start cycling x


----------



## Fern81

I am freaking out a bit. Omw I'm sooooo stressed for this weekend. I phoned the dr's rooms this morning just to find out what the procedure is eg when do I call in for CD 1; and then I found out that it's not DEFINITE that I will be able to do IVF this month, I first have to do a baseline FSH and LH test because I will be newly off bc! And if those levels are too high I can't do IVF! I'm so stressed out. This morning I wanted to go for a WALK because I need to decrease my workout intensity; it turned into a hectic running session just because of all this extra stress adrenalin in my system. Urgh please send me prayers for low low FSH and LH levels!!

4magpies I'm so sorry to hear your bad news. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Myshel - so did AF start or is it just mid-LP spotting? Hmm, my protocol said ET will be on either CD 13, 14 or 15 depending on how well the follies grow I suppose. Hope your timing works out (I selfishly still want you to be my cycle buddy ;) )

Yay Mary for starting stims!! I will also be doing all the injecting myself because hubby works really late hours; and last time he tried to give me a hcg trigger injection HE was so nervous he ended up crushing the glass vial containing the distilled water into smithereens lol glass everywhere. 

Tina and BWM - are you ladies keeping calm? If you are, HOW??? I don't want to spend the next 5 weeks feeling like this! At the moment I have a light anti-anxiety pill that I can take if I am too stressed, but I think I will have to stop taking it once I start stimming (IF I start stimming please God!). I also exercise & pray a lot & listen to theta & delta wave music at night to help calm me down... any other suggestions?

Hugs and love to everyone else xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina Tuesday is so quick really excited to hear your update. 

4magpies so sorry about the news. How many more embyros you have in the freezer? Hope you get better news back at your old clinic. 

Myshelsong Oh really hope you can do the wedding. 

Beneath can't wait for your next update. 

AFM blood test in two days time if all is well start stimming in five days. My sister bought be a jacket which is good for breastfeeding. I didn't know how to take it. For now I will just keep it at my back of my cupboard.


----------



## tinadecember

4magpies, I posted on your journal but so sorry again to hear that your emby didn't make it. This journey is full of high points and low points but it's important to try to keep plodding along with the hope that it'll get better. 

Fern, I hope your levels come back as they should so that you can start the stimming. It's really important to try and stay calm, especially after transfer. I was an emotional wreck the first time around and it was probably due to my little breakdown that the embryo didn't implant. Just gotta stay calm and hope for the best. 

Stims day 5 here, got my first scan tomorrow morning to check how my follies are doing. I'm excited :D

Beneath, good luck at your scan today! 

x


----------



## 4magpies

Unlucky41 said:


> Tina Tuesday is so quick really excited to hear your update.
> 
> 4magpies so sorry about the news. How many more embyros you have in the freezer? Hope you get better news back at your old clinic.
> 
> Myshelsong Oh really hope you can do the wedding.
> 
> Beneath can't wait for your next update.
> 
> AFM blood test in two days time if all is well start stimming in five days. My sister bought be a jacket which is good for breastfeeding. I didn't know how to take it. For now I will just keep it at my back of my cupboard.

None, we only had one.


----------



## froggyfrog

It's been a few days since u have been on and you ladies have had a lot going on! 

So sorry about your embie 4magpies. I'm glad you have a plan to switch drs.

Myshelsong I hope you get to go to your wedding! 

Tina and bmw, how often are your monitor appointments, or do they just go off of your bloodwork?

At my clinic they decide whether they want you in the next day based on bloodwork. I didn't get a chance to pop in, but cd1 was on Friday! I started stims Saturday night, and I'm getting dressed right now to go in for a blood draw.


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy, I haven't had any blood work done at all.

Started stims on CD4 and then in for a scan every 5 days to check on how the follies are doing. 

x


----------



## Mdc

Man so much going on!

Timetotry, best of luck with Clomid! 

Bmw, sorry the scan is not exactly what you wanted, but they all seem close in size. Slow and steady wins the race :winkwink: When do you go back in?

Fern, hope you had fun with your flat tummy at the BBQ. Sorry they did not tell you about the blood tests. It is so frustrating when they mess with you like that. 

Merry Mary, sorry the docs are not giving you much direction. Sounds like you have a good plan in place though. 

Tina, good luck with your scan! Your ovary pain sounds like you are headed in the right direction. 

Unlucky, I am sure a couple hours is not going to materially change the results. Glad you got it in. 

Myshelsong, fingers crossed you do not have to do ER on the photo shoot day. Ugh...I feel you on all the stress about timing. 

4magpies, so sorry about the FET cancellation. I can only imagine now frustrating it is, however glad you are taking the reigns and moving to a different clinic. 

Froggy, good luck with the scan. 

So got my first ever solid cross hairs and O officially on CD 20...crazy! Not just hoping AF plays nice for timing sake. I do have some prometrium on hand and trying to decide if I should take it to make sure time is on my side, although part of me just wants to wait it out. Decisions... decisions. We have our IVF class tomorrow, kind of disappointed we have to do it since I already know how to do all of the injections but whateves. :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Just so you ladies know, this week is national infertility awareness week. Resolve.org has more info!


----------



## beneathmywing

Froggyfrog-- my first scan was on day five of stims and I go back in today which is day eight and I'll probably go every other day or so until trigger now. Yayy for cd 1 and starting stims!!!!

Mdc-- yes, if they all grow and stay at the same size I will be pleased! I am going in at 2 today for my next scan! Super nervous. Glad you finally O'd, hope af is nice and timely to you!! 

4mag-- so sorry to hear about the cancellation! :hugs:


----------



## BronteForever

So much going on. Good luck ladies!!

4magpies - so sorry for your cancellation. That does have to be incredibly frustrating. So does that mean you are moving onto a fresh one?

Fern - there's so much unknown the first time around it sounds like. I hope your levels even out and you can get started on time.

Froggy - thanks for the reminder about infertility awareness week. So many people are afraid to speak out and share their story (me included). But it seems anytime I do share it always turns out for the best and I meet someone else that's struggled with infertility.


----------



## Myshelsong

Fern that is so frustrating. Fingers crossed everything comes down to what is suppose to be!
4magpies ... So sorry, that is so annoying! Big hugs Hun I don't know what I would do beyond scream and then drink for a day.
Mdc - yay for crosshairs. Have fun at your class
Froggy, yay stims ... Looks like I am going to be close behind you &#128512;

Looks like I am on a CD one ladies! Will be having my US and blood work and then starting my stims tomorrow and now still freaking about the wedding, but decided I am doing the wedding no matter what. Drugged up or not I will be there.
I am just so annoyed, I cancelled all my other appointments for the weekend after assuming I would follow my normal schedule but of course I have to get af four days early. Oh well.


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina and beneath good luck with the scans. 

4magpie I know it is hard but hope you are okay. When are you planning on doing your next ivf cycle? 

Myshelsong hope everything works out timing wise with the wedding. An added stress you just don't need! 

Mdc one step closer. Hope AF comes on schedule. Hope you don't have to pay for those classes.


----------



## beneathmywing

Theme of my cycle issss -- slow and steady! And I am getting frustrated. 11 follicles today ranging from 6-13 mm, so they are a little behind. Upping my Menopur to two vials and going back in Wednesday. Every cycle there's something new! Blah.


----------



## rebecca822

Becca- so so sorry to hear. That's just awful and sad! I agree with your decision to switch clinics. Hopefully you'll get started sooner than you think. 

Fern- why would they get you all anxious for nothing. Hopefully you're numbers will be perfect after going off BC. I recall being on BC begining of an IVF cycle and no issues with my numbers. Hoping your numbers will be great!

Merry- I remember the feeling first time I needed to give myself an injection. I didn't have the guts to prick myself. Finally once it was done it was a breeze. 

Unlucky- you're almost starting stims. Hooray! I'd be sort of pissed at receiving that kind of gift. 

Tina- good luck tomorrow!

Afm- AF arrived Sunday. I started Estrace twice daily. Went today for my baseline and everything looks great. I'll go back next Tuesday which is day 10 for monitoring.


----------



## Merry Mary

Becca - I'm so sorry about your news this week. Sending hugs and good juju your way. 

Fern - I am thinking positive for you and your numbers. What a frustrating situation!

Had a scan yesterday and I have a big fat follie on my right side that is ripe for plucking soon. And miraculously - on my first appointment she could only see 2 follies on my left side but yesterday counted 7! The doctor added cetrotide yesterday - in fact had me take it before leaving the office. She gave me a blood test before that and told me she'd call if the blood tests indicated it was time to take the trigger shot. I never had a call so took my regular gonal-F shot last night as instructed. I am booked in for another scan this morning. I'm really hoping I can hold out on the EC until Saturday mostly because I was very late to work yesterday, I will be late again today. Luckily, my boss is out this week but given I can't get a scan at my clinic before 9 - I may have to finally tell my boss that I'm doing IVF to explain all these late mornings. I am usually a very early bird and one of the first in the office.


----------



## tinadecember

It's getting exciting in here ladies! Seems that a few of us now are on stims and are well on the way to being PUPO!

Beneath, sorry that your follies are taking the slow and steady route but hopefully it'll be worth it when all 11 are ripe and ready for collection and none go to waste. 

Merry, wooho for extra follies! I bet you was over the moon to know that there was some more hiding in there. I can second how you're feeling about work. Over the last 2 weeks I've had 4 appointments in the morning. My boss doesn't know we are doing IVF so he must be wondering what the hell is doing on with me. Gonna have to book some time off for transfer and collection I think before I get into trouble. 

I have my first scan since starting stims this morning. I'm anxious but excited, I'll update this afternoon! x


----------



## Merry Mary

Well, I guess that fat follie was really looking good since I'm booked in for EC on Thursday! Really short cycle this month. Trigger shot tonight at 10.15pm. Frantically trying to clear my work calendar for Thursday so a call in wont be the end of the world. 

Good luck with the scan today, Tina!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

back from my scan and not sure what to make of it if I am honest... hopefully you can help me out.

We have 17 follies, 16mm being the largest after 5 days of stims and she said egg collection is likely to be Monday if the follies continue to grow how they have. One thing that is worrying me though is as I was lay there I kept hearing her say "less than 10, another less than 10" and when we sat down to chat she said that I have a good number that are growing well and "a few that need to catch up" 

My question girls... did your smaller follies catch up by egg collection? I've had 5 days of stims and worried that I am going to end up with a poor number of eggs 
Also is 16mm a good size after 5 days? Or will this likely end up over mature?
xx


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on your scan Tina, 16mm sounds good to me after 5 days stimms.. and 17 follies is good they may well catch up.

Thanks for your well wishes all. I start crinone tonight in prep for thaw Thursday and ET Saturday should they make it that far.

Thinking of you all stimming and wish you all well. The thread moved so fast I have to catch up!


----------



## tinadecember

How exciting Kat! PUPO is so close for you :D :D How are you feeling about it all?

xx


----------



## rebecca822

Tina- I remember I had some larger follicles and I did have some that lagged behind. In the end many of them made it to embryos so it didn't matter to me which ones they were. I think there were some 20mm and 17mm and maybe a few smaller but I don't recall. 

Merry- happy triggering, you're almost there!

Afm - I just received my tentative transfer date! May 17! Let's hope it doesn't change.


----------



## Myshelsong

Tina that sounds like a lot after only five days, what are they worried about? do many people really get over 10 follicles?
My goal is 4 - 6 fat mature ones. Who knows what is going to happen but that is mentally what I am hoping for. Fingers crossed.

Stimming is about to Start! Had my bloodwork and US today and starging 300 Gonal F tonight which seems like sssooooo much! This is bleeding my bank account dry.

Oh my goodness rebecca - a transfer date ... wahooo!!


----------



## Fern81

Oh wow so many ladies already getting ready for EC!!

Are you all having day 5 transfers or something different?

Beneath - as long as your dr keeps going I believe everything will work out in the end (even though it may take a bit longer than you expected) xx

Rebecca I will hopefully be transferring just a few days before you :) just around the corner. Thanks for telling me your positive "hormone levels after bcp" story, it made me feel much better. 

Tina - I hope all those small follies catch up nicely! It sounds like a great number though.

Mary - geez that's the day after tomorrow! How are you feeling? I can't remember now; have you done IVF before?

Myshel - congrats on CD1 :) You'll be fine at the wedding hun!

AFM - still have to figure out healthier ways to relax. Had too much wine this weekend :( that was SO not in my healthy pre-IVF plan but oh well I'm still on bcp so it's not as if my egg cells are currently actively developing (that's me trying to feel less guilty). At least we had a very nice relaxed family day on Sunday.


----------



## beneathmywing

Rebecca -- Yay for getting started and for a great baseline!

Merry Mary -- Wooo! Our first egg collector of the thread! Lots of luck to you!

Tina -- Great scan, hun! I had 14 mm and lots of varying sizes, some larger/some smaller my first scan last cycle.. I think what ended up happening was they sacrificed the bigger follicles so that the smaller ones could grow and I still ended up with 11 mature follicles, so it didn't turn out bad! I think I ended up losing 3-4 bigger ones, though. FX for you!!

Kat -- Getting close hun!

Myshelsong -- Yay for stim start!!!! I hear you on breaking the bank, girl. These meds are sooo expensive. 

Fern -- Hoping for a 5-day transfer here!

I'm sure some wine won't hurt anything!


AFM -- Night 9 of stims tonight. Have another scan in the morning. Hope I am getting closer to trigger. I am exhausted!


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina 17 follicles is amazing ! My RE expects me to get two maximum. EC can't be too far now

Merry very excited for you no more injections 7 follicles sounds great !

Beneath all the best for the scan tomorrow. Grow follicles grow!

Kat Saturday is just around the corner wishing you all the best. 

Fern I think a little bit of wine can't hurt. Once this infertility journey is over can't wait to have a glass or two of wine. 

AFM had a blood test today and picked up all the meds two big bags. If all goes well start the Medley of injections in two days time.


----------



## tinadecember

Girls, thank you so much for your reassurances. You're all the best :) 

Myshel, woohoo for IVF starting! I follow your journal and it is all happening so quickly for you, I hope you get great results 

Unlucky, exciting times ahead :D Good luck for starting!

Fern, a glass of wine or 2 won't hurt. Definitely try to stay calm though :) We are planning on a 5 day transfer. Fingers crossed!

Pretty much everyone is starting stims aren't they? It's gonna get busy up in here!

Looking for egg collection to be Monday, only 5 days to go!

xx


----------



## Merry Mary

Thanks for all the cheering! I did the trigger shots (I had two!) last night and those little buggers stung. But I got it done. Very happy to lay off the injections for a bit. 
 
Fern - I haven't done IVF before and I am only doing natural modified IVF. Which means only one or two eggs will be collected each cycle but I am doing 3 ECs before doing a ET after my 3rd collection. But given the 7 eggs that just made an appearance in my left ovary - it is likely that the next round will produce more than one egg. So my ovarian reserves aren't quite as dismal as I feared. 

We have a trip to New York next month that lands right in the middle of my next cycle so we are skipping that month. We will start the next round in June. I am super curious to learn if I can have a glass or two of wine during my week in New York. Since we aren't collecting that month - I wasn't sure. I plan to ask my doctor after EC.

I'm excited to follow everyone's journey this month. Fx for all of us!


----------



## tinadecember

Mary, how come you have to do 2 trigger shots? I've never heard of that before! 

I think you'll be fine to have some wine when you are in New York :D So jealous of your little trip. I need a break away!

xx


----------



## rebecca822

tinadecember said:


> Mary, how come you have to do 2 trigger shots? I've never heard of that before!
> 
> I think you'll be fine to have some wine when you are in New York :D So jealous of your little trip. I need a break away!
> 
> xx

DH and I will be going to miami beach, fl right after the ET. It will help the wait till the pregnancy test go easier. We haven't been on vacation in a long time, this will be a nice break from work and life.


----------



## Merry Mary

tinadecember said:


> Mary, how come you have to do 2 trigger shots? I've never heard of that before!

It was because she wanted me to have a 500cc dose and the preloaded pens only come in 250 increments. So just two pens.


----------



## BronteForever

So much to catch up on. It's a hopping thread lately!

Beneath  your numbers are looking good, especially since you have DOR. Hope the follicles develop well. Sometimes slow and steady is what you need for success! Good luck! And hang in there. I can imagine this process is exhausting. Its exhausting just hearing about all you ladies. IVF is definitely not for the weak. We are some very strong ladies!

Rebecca  glad your baselines look good and you are starting. May 17th will be here before you know it! Yay!! Miami Beach sounds delightful and it will be a nicely timed so your wait doesn't feel quite as long.

Merry Mary  wow its so interesting to follow you ladies and see the different protocols. Im really curious how you do since you are doing natural IVF. You sound like you have a ton of follicles already. Are you just on lower doses of everything then? Or how does is qualify as a natural modified IVF? Good luck on Thursday! So exciting! Glad you get a break in there for a trip. That might help calm your nerves in between everything.

Tina  those numbers sound really promising to me, especially since you have a few days still. I really hope the others catch up and you get even more mature ones before your EC on Monday. So excited for you!

Kat  best wishes this weekend. Ill be thinking about you.

Myshelsong  yay for starting stims. Im worried about my bank account during this process as well. Trying to keep my eye on the prize, so to speak. Good luck hon!

Fern  good luck trying to relax. You totally got this and can do it! If you need to talk it out at all, Im willing to listen.

Unlucky  Im really hoping you get to prove your name is incorrect and this is your lucky cycle  Yay for starting soon.


----------



## Fern81

Gl for EC today Mary!

Hugs to everyone else!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello Everyone,

Apologies for posting earlier in the thread then disappearing, I find it hard to keep up with these threads usually, but I'm going to try as it's so nice to hear from people that are going through similar situations.

Hope you're all ok, wherever you are in your cycle :flower:

I started Suprecur nasal spray on Tuesday. Ok so far, hardest thing is remembering to take it 4 times a day! Do have a bit of a headache today, but I've not been drinking enough water and I've read that I should be drinking more than usual just now. I have a baseline scan booked for 11th May to check my lining is thin enough.

A question for those ladies that have been through a FET before - 
Are the frosties thawed on the day of transfer? What happens if that one doesn't survive the process, do they just thawing one after the other until one survives?


----------



## tinadecember

Hi crazy, I have done a FET but we one frozie and it thawed perfectly. Have you tried google?


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Bronte :)

Mary hope EC went well for you.

Tina not long now! I'm feeling ok about it all, i have only had luck with fresh in the past so am not overly hopeful with this FET, but i couldn't leave them frozen without giving them a chance.. you know?

My embies thawed ok today still 5 cell so we didn't loose any cells which is good. Tomorrow's update will be key i think


----------



## rebecca822

CrazyDogLady said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Apologies for posting earlier in the thread then disappearing, I find it hard to keep up with these threads usually, but I'm going to try as it's so nice to hear from people that are going through similar situations.
> 
> Hope you're all ok, wherever you are in your cycle :flower:
> 
> I started Suprecur nasal spray on Tuesday. Ok so far, hardest thing is remembering to take it 4 times a day! Do have a bit of a headache today, but I've not been drinking enough water and I've read that I should be drinking more than usual just now. I have a baseline scan booked for 11th May to check my lining is thin enough.
> 
> A question for those ladies that have been through a FET before -
> Are the frosties thawed on the day of transfer? What happens if that one doesn't survive the process, do they just thawing one after the other until one survives?

Hi, I can answer your question. They explained this to us when we signed the paper work.
They thaw them that morning. You have a choice to tell them if you want to be left with 1 (or however many you're transferring) regardless of how many it takes to get them to thaw. Sometimes hey don't thaw and they'll take an additional one out if you tell them that you want to be left with at least 1 thawed.

So we're transferring to. Even if that means they need to thaw 4 to get to our desired number we still want to have 2 to transfer.


----------



## Merry Mary

My EC went well today. They collected one egg (as expected) and will call us tomorrow morning to let us know if it fertilised. Then daily calls with how many cells before freezing. 

The procedure itself was fairly simple - I was knocked right out with the anaesthesia. It's nearly 6.30 pm here (procedure was at 9.15 this morning) and I feel fine. A wee bit achy but nothing bad. I think my hycosy (the dye in your tubes) was far more uncomfortable. But perhaps the pain pill they gave me immediately afterwards is still in effect. It was a "lovely" butt bullet one (as someone else called it). 

Bronte - to answer your question about Natural Modified - the goal is quality eggs over quantity. Less stimms for a shorter period and they take whatever egg your body selects. Typically, that's one egg a month but occasionally two. For ladies with low ovarian reserves and low AMH - this is my clinic's preferred protocol. I am doing 3 rounds of EC, then I will do an ET.


----------



## Fern81

Mary- glad your first went so well! Rest up xx

Gl kat, hope you're pupo asap :)

Afm- my husband is in full a$$hole mode again, flying into rages at the drop of a hat. He screamed at me so long and so loudly this morning (because I asked him to put the wet T-shirts from the laundry on clothes hangers) that I had a panic attack and almost had to cancel all my classes today. This is the second time this month his rage at me has caused me panic attacks. I feel so helpless. He increases my stress levels 1000000x. I've asked him to leave me alone and not talk to me for the rest of the month.

I am so upset. For a whole month this year he has been nice to me most of the time and I really hoped he would support me but no; his bipolar selfish crap is back. Sorry about the rant but you ladies will understand the best about how important s/o's support is supposed to be :(


----------



## Fern81

I've decided that if my fsh and lh levels are too high then I won't do IVF at all, no more treatment then for me. Don't worry it's not a negative/depressed decision, it's a positive "moving on and setting myself free" decision :)


----------



## Unlucky41

Merry so happy that your ec went well. I think I am expecting just one or two eggs as well on full ivf! Always hoping for more though. 

Fern so sorry about your husband rage so annoying. He must know how much this cycle means to you. 
Have you had your fsh and lh tested before? How high were they? Hope whatever decision you make you are happy.


----------



## BronteForever

Merry Mary said:


> My EC went well today. They collected one egg (as expected) and will call us tomorrow morning to let us know if it fertilised. Then daily calls with how many cells before freezing.
> 
> The procedure itself was fairly simple - I was knocked right out with the anaesthesia. It's nearly 6.30 pm here (procedure was at 9.15 this morning) and I feel fine. A wee bit achy but nothing bad. I think my hycosy (the dye in your tubes) was far more uncomfortable. But perhaps the pain pill they gave me immediately afterwards is still in effect. It was a "lovely" butt bullet one (as someone else called it).
> 
> Bronte - to answer your question about Natural Modified - the goal is quality eggs over quantity. Less stimms for a shorter period and they take whatever egg your body selects. Typically, that's one egg a month but occasionally two. For ladies with low ovarian reserves and low AMH - this is my clinic's preferred protocol. I am doing 3 rounds of EC, then I will do an ET.

Thanks for the explanation. It's fascinating how many different ways they can do the same procedure. Good luck. I really hope it works for you and you get quality eggs. So glad you are already on your way and they got one good egg! Yay!

My fingers will be crossed for you this evening, hoping that egg fertilizes!


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - I'm so sorry to hear this. That has to be incredibly hard to deal with a husband that has rages and is bipolar. Sending you a hug! That's doubly hard when you are going through such a difficult time and need the support of your partner. It's so important. Hang in there. If you need to talk more, feel free to send me a private message. I can't relate to the raging aspect, so I can't even begin to imagine how that feels for you, but my husband and I have definitely had our fair share of issues as well. Infertility in general is tough on a marriage. 

And I'm glad you are in a good place with the IVF. I still hope it works for you and you get to go through with the procedure, but I know you have been though so much and have tried for so long that you are ready to just move to the next step, whatever that may be.


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on a sivcessful EC Mary.

Fern sorry to read you are having a hard time...

Bronte hope the thawing goes well


----------



## Myshelsong

Mary congrats on the retrieval. Thinking good thoughts for you!

Fern - sorry you are going through that. IVF is super stressful for both of you, and dealing with a bipolar partner and your own crap must be really frustrating. I hope that the next couple days passes quickly and smoothly for you.

Kat - Let us know how your guys progress! Hoping for good embryos for you

Tina - how are you feeling? Your retrieval is on Monday right?

Bronte - when is the thawing?


AFM have my first ultrasound tomorrow to see how my follicles are progressing with the first round of Gonal-F. Hoping that my left ovary finally grows something. Over the last two years I have had NO follicles on the left, only the right. Cancel that I have only had one or two that are always immature, never over 12 mm.


----------



## Fern81

Thank you all for your support, it really means a lot!! I'm just going to stay away from him as much as possible thank goodness we have 3 bedrooms so we don't even have to share a bedroom at night. I tried to sit and talk everything over with him this weekend but he thinks he can do no wrong and refuses to even try and make things better so there's nothing more I can do.

Unlucky to answer your question I've had my lh and fsh tested while not on bc some time last year and the levels were perfect. The problem now is that I was on bcp for April (as per dr instructions ) and only heard NOW that lh and fsh levels can be artificially elevated after a bcp cycle and then ivf has to be cancelled. (Which begs the questions why didn't he have me do long protocol then?) I guess we will see.

Myshel I hope you have many follies growing, keep us updated! When you say no follies on the left, has that been on medicated cycles? Hoping the gonal-f does it's thing.


----------



## tinadecember

Mary, huge congratulations on the retrieval going well. I hope you get good news today that your egg has fertilised, crossing my fingers for you guys! 

Myshel, I have an ultrasound today too :) hopefully both of our ovaries are playing ball and we get to see some good follicles! Yes we are looking at collection on Monday all being well today. 

Fern sorry to hear that you're having problems with your OH. It must be a tough situation to be going through especially when it should be a happier time in your life going through fertility treatment. I hope you sort out your differences and you can enjoy this time together 

As I just mentioned, I have my ultrasound today after 8 days of stims. We had quite a few smaller follies at my first scan so I'm saying a little prayer that the stims have done the trick and made them grow. 

x


----------



## Unlucky41

Fern that is weird my doctor put me on bcp for 6 weeks because starting lucrin didn't mention anything about fsh and lh being affected. Hope you get a good result! Hope you get through to your husband it is important for him to know how is behavior is affecting you. 

Tina and myshel all the best for your scans. Myshel I know the scary feeling we never get many eggs last time two three years ago. I hope be at least get two good eggs again

Starting the gonal f and saizen tonight. Three injections loads of fun! First scan next week. Seems like a long time away.


----------



## Merry Mary

Just had a call from the clinic. No fertilization. Even with ICSI. They are making an appointment to meet with the doctor about future cycles. We still have two more cycles to go at this clinic. 

I really didn't expect this result given we were doing ICSI too. I'll have to break the news to my husband later. Ugh.

I'm still rooting everyone on and will be checking in from time to time. Thank you for all your support.


----------



## tinadecember

:( Oh Mary I am so sorry that it's bad news. Sending you big hugs and I hope the next few cycles bring better news. 

Back from my appointment and all is well. My lining is a triple stripe and some of the smaller follies have caught up. I think the biggest she mentioned was 22mm.. I am thinking we could lose this one by collection if it grows any more. I think I counted about 8/9 that were of a good size so I am happy. 

Collection is Monday, just waiting on a phone call for a time. 

Annnnnndddd breathe!


----------



## Fern81

So sorry Mary :(

At the same time Tina happy to read your news. This journey is sure full of ups and downs.

I'm in the drs waiting room, waiting to find out what the plans & schedule will be for this weekend's blood tests, ultrasounds, injections etc.


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry Mary. Do they have any thoughts on why no fertilization? We are doing ICSI as well due to my husbands DNA fragmentation issue. 

Wow Tina that sounds like great news so far!
What medication are you on? And I know Monday is the retrieval but what day of the cycle is that?


----------



## Fern81

AFM - thanks so much for everyone's loving support and suggestions in the DH mood swings issue. Today he is a polar opposite; supportive and even cooking up a storm in the kitchen for once (!!). I'm going to keep treading really lightly and try and avoid ALL conflict as far as possible this month.

So we went to the dr today because I got so confused with all the info the receptionist was giving me. Turns out I do NOT need my FSH and LH tested. He did the baseline scan right there and then (even though I'm only expecting AF tomorrow-ish) and gave me all my meds & injections for the next week; which I have to start on CD2. So the IVF process has officially started, can you believe it! My uterus is looking perfect as usual (looks can be so deceiving lol) and although my antral follicle count on the left is very low, I have many antrals on the right so we can expect at least a few follies I hope.

Annndddd we are definitely only transferring ONE embie at a time (if any are left they will get frozen). Discussed it with doctor; he really advised against transferring 2 in my case.

Exercise wise - both my dr and nurse said I can keep on exercising and just carry on with my life as normal as possible. I should listen to my body though so when my ovaries start getting sensitive I can stop running so much and rather walk instead, or whatever feels comfortable. The most important thing they stressed was that neither DH nor I should get sick (flu or a cold or stomach flu). We got strict instructions to avoid other sick people :)


----------



## Kat_F

All the best Tina!

Mary so sorry for the bad news :(

My little embies are 8 cell now so tomorrow is transfer day, just one with the other going back in the freezer if it makes it to blast


----------



## tinadecember

Myshel, Monday will be CD15 and 12 days after starting stims. We are doing ICSI also and never had a problem the first time round with fertilisation. It all depends on the quality of the eggs too :) 

Kat, sending you good luck for tomorrow! 

X


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow Kat, congrats! Wishing you sticky bean thoughts for transfer day!

Fern, glad today it has flipped. Hoping to keep this positivity up for you.

Thanks Tina, Monday is sooooo close!

AFM had my us today. Absolutely none on the left side as per usual, but about 10 growing on the right side. All between 6-10mm on cd 5 so that is good? I was suppose to start the other medications tomorrow, but instead they want me to increase my Gonal -F and wait until Sunday my next appointment. Not sure how I feel about this, but I have no option just going to do what the doctor says. But my Gonal headache has come back with a rage tonight. Need to get some better sleep tomorrow I think.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Mary, I'm so sorry. How disappointing. Hopefully they can give you a reason as to why it might have not fertilized and it can be corrected before the next two EC. You are definetly in it for the long-term based on your protocol. Keep us posted. Hope the next two go well. 

Tina - everything is sounding great. Glad your lining looks good and your follicle numbers sound wonderful. Best wishes on Monday. 

Fern - so glad you got better info and are starting as expected. That's wonderful news. I'm over here cheering you on from the other side of the world. Hope everything goes great. 

Kat - yay for transfer day. You got this girl. Best wishes. I'm so excited to hear the results. I love the term PUPO now and think it's a wonderful way to look at your two week wait to see if the embryos implanted. Best wishes. So excited for you. 

Myshel - hope the headache goes away. Your numbers are looking promising. Fx for you. 

AFM - I'm doing a fresh transfer (well most likely - it might be frozen due to PGS), but I don't start stims until June. I'm just hanging out and learning so much from you ladies.


----------



## tinadecember

My shel, so happy that you had 10 follies on your right side! 10 is a good number, if you can get all of those to mature you'll end up with a great number of eggs at collection. Have faith in your doctor! He knows what is best for your body and I'm sure it'll bring good results 

Bronte, June is just around the corner :) and you'll be super clued up by then! 

Trigger tonight for me! Then no injections tomorrow which I'm happy about 

X


----------



## Fern81

Wow Tina, trigger time already! 

Bronte- can't wait till it's your turn :) June is just around the corner.

Myshel - sounds good so far, gonal side effects sound brutal though urgh.

Cd1 here! Lucrin starts tomorrow; gonal f and estrofem tablets the day after.


----------



## Unlucky41

Merry so sorry to hear your news really hope your next two cycles gives you a few eggs. Can they tell you whether it is the egg or sperm issue this time? 

Tina congrats trigger time can't wait to hear how many eggs retrieve. 

Myshel 10 is very good hope they continue to all grow together. 

Kat congrats on being pupo how did your other embyro go? 

Fern you are just a few days behind hopefully I get to transfer stage and we can be ttw buddies.


----------



## rebecca822

Kat- congrats on being pupo!

Merry- so sorry to hear :( please let us know what the doctor says

Tina- 1 more day to go!

Afm- Tuesday will be another monitoring appointment. Still taking estrace and fingers crossed that may 17 will be transfer day.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

I wonder if I could join you? I can't believe i'm actually starting IVF having had 2 cancelled cycles and waited years....i have to admit i'm really nervous about this time being cancelled too - i won't bore you with all the details but basically I have a 4cm cycst that will not budge ...surgery for removal cancelled and now they have agreed to aspirate it when i'm down regged..... AF has just started and I have been changed to a long protocol so I have to call clinic now (typical bank holiday) but start Burselin on day 21 -nice and easy as ive started CD1 on the 1st :winkwink:

Seems a long way off but wanted to drop in and say hello! 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies in the middle of a cycle - i haven't read the whole thread but intend to later when my 3 year old goes to bed! 

Fern :flower: gosh i'm SO PLEASED to see you here :hugs: so sorry your hubby is being difficult such hard times but hopefully exciting times for you too!! 

Speak soon ladies!


----------



## Fern81

OMW Nimbec I'm SO happy to see you here too! It's like that movie Serendipity lol just a much less fun journey :dohh::haha:. So glad you are finally doing this.
So will you only start downregulating May 21st? And then a fresh cycle in June? I will certainly stay to see what your outcome is regardless of my own. 

Yeah we are going through a tough time. I'm thinking maybe the enormous weight & financial implications is bringing out the b*tchy side in both my husband and I. At the moment things are bearable and we've agreed to both be very careful of our words. After this month we certainly have to find a way to move on and make things work. Going through something as traumatic as infertility can make or break a marriage and I'm hoping it will make ours stronger in the end. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Off to inject myself for the first time eekkkssss.......


----------



## Fern81

Ladies please help! 

I'm taking my gonal-f and lucrin shots in the pm.

But I was also prescribed estrofem (estrogen supplements) pills and can't remember whether she said to take them in the AM or PM. When do you ladies take yours?


----------



## tinadecember

Nimbec welcome to the thread! Your treatment will be beginning before you know it. It goes so fast once you get started, wishing you all the luck in the world! 

Hope everyone is doing okay today, Kat-F any news on how your transfer went? 

Took a test this morning after triggering last night just to be sure it's worked and low and behold got a positive. It sucks that the only time in 3 years that I see a positive is when I trigger! 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/476C5BB0-7834-441D-8E0A-75C99E1F4826_zpszt8y0fvt.jpg


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all thanks for your kind wishes glad it is going along ok for everyone. 

I had the transfer, a 5 day compacted moralla. It made it to the next stage so now it's PUPO for me.

My other frozen didn't make it.

I don't feel at all pregnant. No twinges or signs yet even with crinone. OTD 9 May.. ill POAS before then though lol. Thanks again ladies and tina look forward to your news :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Kat! It is early for signs, hang in there 

AFM I had my US today and will start the new medication tomorrow. So that means I am on Gonal f 375 (yikes), orgalutron 250mcg, Luveris 75iu... Here we go, it is serious time now. 

I have 11 follicles all on my right, but I think the small ones and big one Is going to drop off or just not be mature enough to harvest. 16, 12, 12, 10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6, 6, 4 I think ...anyways so fingers are crossed these all get nice and big.


----------



## rebecca822

Fern81 said:


> Ladies please help!
> 
> I'm taking my gonal-f and lucrin shots in the pm.
> 
> But I was also prescribed estrofem (estrogen supplements) pills and can't remember whether she said to take them in the AM or PM. When do you ladies take yours?

I may have taken them twice a day. I'd call the on call nurse and ask them.


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Nimbec hope this cycle is your lucky one! 

Kat congrats on being pupo! Last cycle I got a lot of symptoms on the progesterone but bfn try not to read into the symptoms but I know it is hard !

Myshel how many days stim are you now? 

Tina it was so exciting to see those two lines! Really hope you get to see it very soon. When will you be testing?


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi ladies, I've been stalking silently the past few days as I wasn't sure I was going to continue on with my cycle because of poor response/not that many follicles and just needed time away from the board to gather myself, but I am glad to say I have stuck through and after 13 days of stimming I am finally triggering tonight and have ER on Tuesday. Rooting for us ladies and hoping this thread ends up being super lucky for us all!


----------



## froggyfrog

I too have been silent. I have been logging on to keep up with everyone but haven't had the time to update. My mil is here and dh hasn't been feeling well, so I have been entertaining and spending time with her. I went in yesterday and have 11 on the left and 8 on the right. I had off today, but go in tomorrow. I'm betting I trigger tomorrow. I'm just hoping my estradiol levels stay low enough for a fresh transfer. Yesterday I was only at 815, so fx they stay under 3000 tomorrow.


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow froggy those are great numbers! 

Good luck beneathmywing! Glad you stuck it through and are moving forward

AFM - I am six days stimming tonight. CD7


----------



## Kat_F

Wishing you all the best froggy and myshel


----------



## tinadecember

Beneath, happy to see you back on the thread! Good luck for triggering and collection! 

Froggy, amazing follie count! Sounds like you'll have a good number at the end of your journey. How many eggs did you have last time? 

Myshel, your stimming is flying over! Can't believe you're on day 6 already. 

AFM it's 5.30am here in the UK and my alarm has just gone off to get out of bed for egg collection! I'm nil by mouth and soooo hungry, I'm anxious and terrified that we won't get many eggies. Cross your fingers for me girls. I'll update once I've come around properly from the anaesthetic 

X


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina any update with your egg collection? 

Beneath I am glad it all worked out good luck for egg collection. 

Froggy you are so close. Has your mil been a good distraction. Hope your husband is feeling better. 

AFM had a blood test today and the doctor said my hormones are a bit low. Hoping that the follicles wake up the next few days. Scan and bloods this Friday hoping and praying that we see some follicles


----------



## rebecca822

Good luck Tina!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thinking of you this morning tina. Fx for a good amount of quality eggs!

I hope things pick up for you unlucky. Have they increased your dosage?


----------



## froggyfrog

BMW what time will you go in tomorrow? GL!!
Myshel you have a good amount of follies! I bet you end up with a lot of mature eggs since your on only cd 8! 

Tina, last time they retrieved 18, 13 Were mature and 11 fertilized. This morning they counted 14 mature so I'm pretty sure i will trigger tonight. I'll find out for sure when they get my blood back.


----------



## froggyfrog

Unlucky, she has been a great distraction! I'm one of the lucky ones with an awesome mil! And my dh is feeling better. His allergies made his eyes swell shut, but it's somewhat his fault because he is like a kid and won't keep his fingers out of his eyes.


----------



## rebecca822

Awesome numbers Froggy! Can't wait to hear how many they get!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, back from egg collection and feeling disheartened. 

I had 21 follies but only retrieved 6 eggs... We had 8 on our first fresh cycle so of course I'm panicking that it isn't going to work out. 

Any success stories ladies from a lower number of eggs? We find out how many have fertilised tomorrow 

X


----------



## rebecca822

tinadecember said:


> Hi girls, back from egg collection and feeling disheartened.
> 
> I had 21 follies but only retrieved 6 eggs... We had 8 on our first fresh cycle so of course I'm panicking that it isn't going to work out.
> 
> Any success stories ladies from a lower number of eggs? We find out how many have fertilised tomorrow
> 
> X

Aww, Tina. I really hope you have better news for us tomorrow. 6 will hopefully get you a handful!


----------



## Fern81

Tina I really hope that most of them fertilize; FX!! Keep us updated tomorrow. x

I'm also a bit scared of a low number since I only have 3 antral follies on the left ovary ([email protected] you endometriosis) but dr said I have more on the right side... will just have to wait and see.

Unlucky I hope your follies get the memo :)

Froggy - great news for almost doing the trigger! How many embies are you hoping to transfer?

Beneath - any more news re your egg collection?

AFM - nothing much; will be going in for my CD8 scan at the end of the week. No side effects from the meds so far.


----------



## Fern81

Rebecca I'm hoping to do ET around the time you do your FET so we should be tww buddies :) xx we can go cray cray together lol


----------



## Myshelsong

I know you are disappointed, but I think that is a great number! Hopefully they will all be viable and move onto the next stage. I am feeling hopeful for you.m hope you are feeling ok after the procedure.

What size did they end up taking? I am just curious as I am following soon.


----------



## tinadecember

Myshel, I have no idea! I only spoke to the nurse and she just said 6 eggs. I think I'd have to speak to the doctor to know the exact sizes

X


----------



## rebecca822

tinadecember said:


> Myshel, I have no idea! I only spoke to the nurse and she just said 6 eggs. I think I'd have to speak to the doctor to know the exact sizes
> 
> X

I don't think the size really matters. They retrieved mature follicles, so with the 6 you have they all have a chance to fertilize.


----------



## rebecca822

Fern81 said:


> Rebecca I'm hoping to do ET around the time you do your FET so we should be tww buddies :) xx we can go cray cray together lol

Awesome, we'll keep each other company :)


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina 6 matured eggs is great the most we ever got was 5 over 5 cycles. Wishing you all the best! Quality over quantity. Rest up now. 

Froggy glad you have a great mil! 14 eggs would be awesome. How you feeling?

Beneath any updates


----------



## froggyfrog

Tina I have a friend that got 5 eggs, all 5 fertilized, and they are all great quality. She has a beautiful baby girl now. So don't get disappointed! 

Unlucky, I'm feeling full. I trigger tonight, retrieval is Wednesday and transfer is the 9th!


----------



## beneathmywing

Tina -- I wrote on your journal, but still have high hopes for you! Go eggies and fertilize!!

Unlucky -- I am doing retrieval tomorrow! =)

Froggy -- Yayyy trigger time!


----------



## Kat_F

Tina 6 is good - you know what they say quality over quantity. I had 10 eggs one round and got no bfp. My bfps came from an 8 egg and 7 egg clutch. You are really likely to get a good embie out of those six x hang in there.

AFM 3dp 5dt it feels very quiet in there. Not feeling preggo at all. I'm expecting a bfn.


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow so many doing retrieval already! Good luck froggy and beneathmywings

Another US tomorrow to check on follicle progression, my right side is starting to get tender but I know I am not that close yet. 
Wishing us all baby dust


----------



## rebecca822

Beneath- good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear how it went.

Afm- I'm going for day 10 monitoring in the morning.


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy & beneath, good luck at retrieval girls!

Kat_F, sorry to hear that you're feeling out :( You never know though, I've known loads of ladies who have felt out and then got a surprise BFP on testing day! 

AFM - feeling less tender this morning, had no choice but to go back to work unfortunately. Didn't feel great yesterday after retrieval, I had some bleeding and felt like my ovaries had been ripped out. 
Waiting on some news this morning to find out how many of our 6 eggs have fertilised. So anxious, I feel a bit sick thinking about the phone call 

x


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh ladies and I feel so bad my sister has started bleeding. I feel so bad. She will have a scan tomorrow! 

Praying she is OK


----------



## tinadecember

Oh unlucky I am so sorry to hear about your sister, sending big hugs and positivity for her scan

x


----------



## tinadecember

Just had the call from our embryologist... 6 eggs retrieved, 6 suitable for ICSI and 6 fertilised!! I can't believe it. We are booked in for transfer on Saturday :) 

Pray for my embryos girls, here's hoping they continue to divide and grow 

xx


----------



## rebecca822

tinadecember said:


> Just had the call from our embryologist... 6 eggs retrieved, 6 suitable for ICSI and 6 fertilised!! I can't believe it. We are booked in for transfer on Saturday :)
> 
> Pray for my embryos girls, here's hoping they continue to divide and grow
> 
> xx

Omg Tina, amazing!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Great news Tina! Quality makes babies x


----------



## Myshelsong

YAY TINA, HOW EXCITING IS THAT!!!
Embryo thoughts coming your way. :dust:


----------



## rebecca822

Beneath- how did it go today?!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hey ladies,

Thank you for the info on the thawing process, very helpful. I'm sure I asked the embryologist on one of our visits but I honestly can't remember what he said!

Another question... Those that have taken suprecur nasal spray for DR, did you experience mood swings? I'm having seriously low mood swings and it's scaring me a bit. I've suffered from depression for years but a lot better recently thanks to years of counseling. These mood swings have me feeling like when my depression was at its worst and it's terrifying. My poor wee boy doesn't know what's going on, his mummy his crying uncontrollably and just lying on the couch :( 

Anyone had anything similar? Hoping it won't last much longer. Would phone the clinic but there's probably not much they can do?

Sorry for the self indulgent post, I know you're all going through your own stuff too :flower: hope you're all OK x


----------



## Fern81

Unlucky - hope your sister is doing ok. X

Tina- great news! Totally worth the ripped ovaries I bet :)

Crazydoglady- I would definitely phone my dr and ask if there's anything they can do for that side effect. Hopefully they can prescribe something or give advice on how to handle it, I can imagine it's a very common side effect, compounded by the emotional stress of infertility treatment. You shouldn't have to suffer. I ended up doing a 3 month light anti-anxiety med course prior to and even now during IVF, all sanctioned by my RE. Xxxxx

Kat- when will you test? Fx hun!

My next appointment is only on Friday, 7dpo. I have no idea what to expect but I HOPE I'm responding well to the meds. Feeling tired (could be due to giving up coffee boohoo) and headachy but not much else.


----------



## rebecca822

Crazy- I blame everything on IVF meds. Mood, tummy aches, hunger, everything! But, I do agree that you should check with your RE, maybe they can change your meds to something with less side effects.


----------



## beneathmywing

Just a quick update for you ladies as I am still drowsy! But we got 12! I was not expecting that at all! Fingers crossed the majority were mature and we get a nice fert report tomorrow!!!! The wait never ends!


----------



## Myshelsong

Crazy dog - we are all here to vent and talk about our experiences, there is no need to feel guilty or bad about talking about your emotions. Depression is hard to break through, I hope these swings pass quickly for you.

Just got back from my appointment and all rooks good! Follicles are growing nicely which is great news and my next appointment isn't until Thursday. Which means no matter what I am not going to have retrieval before the Friday wedding!!!! I am crazy pumped.
They think I might have 7 mature follicles all on the right side by the day! Right now my sizes are 16 16 14 12 12 12 12 12 10 10 10 8 8 8 .... Ahhhh sooo many. Hope the 12 and over all catch up!


----------



## froggyfrog

Amazing numerous BMW! !! 

Myshelsong that's a good amount of follies! 

Crazy, I hope you feel better soon. It's crazy what we have to put our bodies through! Hang in there!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm super excited for you tina!!! That's amazing news! I hope your feeling better. I felt like total crap for a few days after my last retrieval. 

Katf, you are still pretty early, when are you testing? 

Unlucky how is your sister? I hope the bleeding doesn't mean anything for her. 

Friday will be here soon fern! I'm with Rebecca and I blame everything on the meds! I definitely have been going to bed earlier every night. 

Afm I'm pretty tender today, and ready to get these things out tomorrow.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, quick update on my end. My day 10 monitoring was this morning. Doctor wants me to increased my dosage of estrace from 4mg daily to 8 mg. I'm currently taking 2mg orally twice daily and she asked me to take 2 mg orally twice daily and also take 2 mg vagainally (yuck) twice daily.
I go back a week from tomorrow to see if I'm ready to start PIO and if so it'll be 6 days from then until transfer day!


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina that is awesome news 100 percent fertilization! 

Beneath that is a great number can't wait to hear your news tomorrow! 

Myshel follicles are growing well can't be too far away from egg retrieval. 

Rebecca oh no what we go through to get pregnant not long now! 

Froggy my sister has a scan today hopefully see a sac with something in it. 

Afm nothing to report except gained weight since stimming


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy, good luck today! Sounds like you're going to get a great number of eggies. Can't wait to hear how you get on :D

Beneath, well done my dear! Imagine if you had thrown in the towel and given up on this cycle. You've done amazingly well, keep going, hope it's great news today on fertilisation! 

Unlucky, hope it's good news for your sister today. 

AFM - started the dreaded bum bullets last night haha! 3 days to go until transfer eeeek can't quite believe I'm gonna be PUPO again! 

xx


----------



## Kat_F

So much happening and great news on follies and 12 eggs!

Tina hope your embies are coming along nicely.

Best of luck for EC froggy.

AFM a few twinges on the left.. but who knows. ETD 9 May. Probably POAS tomorrow at 5dp5dt


----------



## tinadecember

ooooh Kat I am excited for you! What's your gut telling you? 

x


----------



## Kat_F

I'm not sure Tina... it's hard to know... you know?


----------



## beneathmywing

Myshelsong -- Great scan, love! You are doing great! 

froggyfrog -- Thank you! Good luck on retrieval!!!!

Rebecca -- Hope you'll be able to start PIO next week and get the ball rolling!! It'll be here in no time.

Unlucky -- Thanks! Good luck for your sister's scan! Sending prayers her way. Sorry about the weight gain on stims. I know that feeling all too well.

Tinadecember -- I know! I may not know my fert report yet, but I am already really grateful that I didn't forego this cycle! Fingers crossed. Your transfer will be here sooo soon! So exciting.

Kat -- Thank you! Hope your twinges are a good sign!! Cant wait for you to poas.. yay!


AFM: Already up and waiting by the phone :coffee: These phone calls here on out are always SO hard to wait for. Praying I have a nice amount of embies to work with!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Froggy- good luck today!!!

Beneath- Ughh those phone calls... Let us know right away!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Updating you all....we got 30 eggs!!! I know definitely that number will drop significantly. I'll find out either tonight or tomorrow how many were mature and fertilized


----------



## beneathmywing

froggyfrog said:


> Updating you all....we got 30 eggs!!! I know definitely that number will drop significantly. I'll find out either tonight or tomorrow how many were mature and fertilized

Wooo that's awesome!


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> Updating you all....we got 30 eggs!!! I know definitely that number will drop significantly. I'll find out either tonight or tomorrow how many were mature and fertilized

That's a fantastic number!! I'm sure you'll end up with a nice amount.


----------



## beneathmywing

Well, 8 mature and only 4 fertilized so I'm feeling bummed. Having a 3-day transfer on Friday.


----------



## Rq120

Hi Ladies, I have been stalking but not commenting. 

Figured I would say hi instead of silently following along. I hop on and off the boards. Sometimes I notice that the boards stress me out or I just need to take a break from it all. Sometimes others successes and failures are too hard to take on top of my own journey.

AFM, I'm on day 3 of stims for my first IVF cycle. (Menopur and Follistim). I have my first US on Saturday.

Myshelsong, we were on the last IUI thread together. Looks like we both took some time off and are on the same cycle again.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rebecca822

Rq120 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have been stalking but not commenting.
> 
> Figured I would say hi instead of silently following along. I hop on and off the boards. Sometimes I notice that the boards stress me out or I just need to take a break from it all. Sometimes others successes and failures are too hard to take on top of my own journey.
> 
> AFM, I'm on day 3 of stims for my first IVF cycle. (Menopur and Follistim). I have my first US on Saturday.
> 
> Myshelsong, we were on the last IUI thread together. Looks like we both took some time off and are on the same cycle again.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hi! You're welcome to stalk :)

I was also on Follistim with my fresh cycle. I don't hear many ladies on her using Follistim. How's the stimming going for you? Will you be doing a transfer this cycle?


----------



## rebecca822

beneathmywing said:


> Well, 8 mature and only 4 fertilized so I'm feeling bummed. Having a 3-day transfer on Friday.

I know it's a bit disappointing but 4 is still good! You'll have some left to freeze.


----------



## tinadecember

Beneath, so sorry sweetie that it's not the result that you were hoping for but hopefully you'll have one to transfer and some to freeze. It's not over yet! 

Froggy, woah that's the highest number of eggs I've ever heard being collected!! 

RQ120, welcome to the thread and sending you so much luck for this cycle! 

AFM.. 2 days to go until transfer, tomorrow is day 3 so I'd think I would've had a phone call today if they were wanting me to do a 3 day transfer. Hopefully we will have a couple of blasts by Saturday 

X


----------



## froggyfrog

Bmw, I'm sorry it's less than you wanted. But that's still a good amount. 

Tina its the most I have ever heard of too. I told dh that same thing. When the nurse walked in aND said 30 I said "holy shit" and then covered my mouth because I cussed so loud! The Dr came in and checked on me and called me an over achiever. It's really so high because of my pcos, so I'm guaranteeing that less than half were mature


----------



## Unlucky41

Froggy that is amazing did they do anything different this round? 

Beneath 4 fertislised is great still hoping to hear good development of those embyros!

Tina can't wait to hear how your embyros are going tomorrow. 

Welcome R120 wishing you all the best. 

My sister 's blood test came back good but scan tomorrow. 50 50 chance everything is okay. 

My first scan tomorrow hoping to see some follicles.


----------



## Myshelsong

Thread is so busy, sorry if I miss people.

Beneathmywings- sorry your number is not as high as you were hoping. Fingers crossed these four take it all the way for you guys! 

Rq120! Hey lady, nice seeing you friend. It is sad we had to move onto IVF, but I am glad there are familiar friends here. Hope you have a good first ultrasound!

Froggy - Holy Moly that is a crazy amount, no wonder you were so tender!!! Good luck on fertilization, hopefully you will get some great strong embryos!

Unlucky - good luck on your scan tomorrow

Tina, did they call with a report? I have no idea if all Drs do this, I am hoping mine will I want up to minute details when it happens.

AFM hanging in there, still have another us tomorrow to check on growth. Hoping to have retrieval either Saturday or Sunday. Traffic getting to Mississauga on the weekday is the WORST!


----------



## BronteForever

I'm on pins and needles reading all this ladies. Keeping my fx for some good news soon. 

Let's hope smaller egg amounts retrieved mean that they are still high quality and will lead to success. And at the same time large amounts retrieved will mean they are several really good quality ones among the bunch. 

So basically I hope everyone gets their BFP.


----------



## Rq120

Rebecca, stims are going well so far. I feel normal, but it's only day 3. I know the bloating and fatigue are coming! We do plan on doing a fresh transfer as long as everything works out that way. Here's to hoping we have a BFP before Memorial Day. My first US is Sat and this week is just dragging. Because I was limited due to severed pain with natural cycles, I didn't do many medicated treatments before moving on to this IVF cycle so the doc doesn't have many cycles to go on for starting dose. So I fret everyday that I'm on the right regimen.


----------



## tinadecember

Myshel, no the hospital don't call with a report. They called me when the embryos fertilised and said that I am booked in for a 5 day transfer on Saturday and if anything changed then they would call me. I am feeling anxious to know how they are getting on so I may call this morning to find out how many we have at day 3. 
Good luck with your final scan! 

Unlucky, the news for your sister sounds promising :D I think if there was anything seriously wrong then her HCG numbers would be dropping. Good luck today at your first scan!


----------



## Kat_F

Tina can't wait to hear how they are going x

Froggy wow 30 eggs! Definitely an overachiever :)

Beneath 4 is still good the knockout rate each day is awful isn't it..

So I POAS and got a very very big squinter and i mean i can't tell of this is an evap or what it is so light. Literally putting a lamp behind i can see it clearly but not sure on the colour if it's grey or pink. 5dp5dt only time and more POAS will tell if it's the real deal or not


----------



## tinadecember

oooohohh Kat can you post?!?!?

xx


----------



## Kat_F

It is so light my camera won't pick up any line or maybe i am seeing things! Ugh!


----------



## tinadecember

Dying to see it! hope the line gets darker for you :D :D 

I've decided against calling the hospital after speaking to my mum, she gave me a telling off and said "Leave them alone! What will be will be!" So I'm gonna wait until Saturday and however many we have will be a blessing 
x


----------



## rebecca822

Rq- I think we all worry that were not on the right regiment. It's really trial and error.
Kat- will you test again tomorrow and post your pic??


----------



## BronteForever

Kat - keeping my fingers crossed for you that the line gets darker and it sticks.


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks all! I have been googling and frer have an indent in the test line which can be mistaken for positive. I'll keep POAS and hopefully will see the real deal soon as I'm convinced its just an indent. X


----------



## Myshelsong

Fingers crossed it was an actual positive! Wishing you good luck.

Got back from my US and it seems like I am possibly ready to trigger tonight ... Will find out soon, I have 9 follicles from 15-19 mm so that sounds pretty good I think. Feeling excited.


----------



## froggyfrog

I got a call this morning. 24 of my 30 were mature, and 16 fertilized! My nurse said she doesn't know where they came from because my ultrasound only showed 22 follicles and 8 of those weren't mature. It's like they just appeared out of no where. They were a gift from God.


----------



## Rq120

Awesome news Froggy and Myshelsong!!!

Good luck Bronte! Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Fern81

OMW froggy that is amazing! (Here comes the next octomom ;)) Seriously though; I hope it all keeps going really well from here on. 

Beneath - that's still a good number - much better than zero. FX!

Tina - pupo soon! So exciting.

Kat - I can't wait to see your tests. Hope it's not just an indent.

AFM - chugging along, getting a progress scan (CD 7) tomorrow. I'm feeling achey and a bit overwhelmed but OK otherwise, no depression or feeling "hormonal" yet thank heavens. On the one hand I wish May could be over already, on the other hand I try to enjoy each day and am glad that I don't know the outcome yet (Schrodinger's cat situation!).


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck kat! 

Myself that's exciting you may trigger tonight! So many of us are around the same days! My transfer will be monday. This thread is full of sticky vibes and baby dust!


----------



## froggyfrog

It would be so amazing if we all could be in a pregnancy group together!


----------



## Fern81

froggyfrog said:


> It would be so amazing if we all could be in a pregnancy group together!

It would! Statistically speaking I think a lot of you ladies will be!


----------



## tinadecember

It would be amazing froggy if that happened! How many are you transferring? Hope all of your 16 make it to day 5! 

Myshel, so close to egg collection now! Your embryo sizes sound really great. I think they will all be mature at collection. 

Fern, glad to hear that you're coping well with stims! Sending you positive vibes for your scan :) 

AFM .. Just plodding along anxiously waiting for transfer in 2 more sleeps. I think we will be transferring 2 after having 2 failed single transfers 

Xx


----------



## froggyfrog

You will be pupo in two short days! 
We are only transferring one. I decided that if this cycle doesn't work, then I'll transfer 2 next time. But I'm really scared of the risks twins face.


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina you are very patience. I thought your clinic calls to give an update? Two days more so close! 

Froggy that is amazing news! 16 fertislised. How you feeling?

Myshel good numbers hopefully they all turn into a nice matured eggie.

Afm on my way for a scan. Woke up 4am just couldn't sleep. So scare I don't see any follicles!


----------



## rebecca822

Tina I don't recall getting an additional follow up on how my embryos were doing. My theory is, we're paying all this money so if we want to check on the embryos or bug the nurses for whatever reason then we shall!

Afm- still on estrace. I'll find out May 11 if I get to start PIO. 6 days from PIO is transfer day! I also made myself an accupincture appointment, I've never don't acupuncture but I figure no harm in doing it. My doctors office referred me to a place that specializes in acupuncture for fertility.


----------



## Kat_F

Great news Froggy and MyShel!

Unlucky not long now and rebecca good luck on your scan.

Got a Very light indent again on POAS not feeling hopeful. Don't feel preggo at all. Am expecting negatives until OTD Monday but will be buying different tests today those indents can fool you! Fresh cycle next for me prob not till July tho.

Even if i don't get my BFP this round I will still be cheering you all on for yours :)


----------



## Unlucky41

Bad news from me only 3 follicles 5,8,10 really hope they don't Cancel. Just hope i get two good eggs like last time. Digging the bottom of the barrel here!


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky41 said:


> Bad news from me only 3 follicles 5,8,10 really hope they don't Cancel. Just hope i get two good eggs like last time. Digging the bottom of the barrel here!

Unlucky, sometimes they find more than what they see on the scans. I ended up with 21 eggs and they never told me I had that many. 
Here's hoping they find lots of good surprises!


----------



## tinadecember

Rebecca/Unlucky.... no we don't get an additional update at the clinic I am with. They call on fertilisation day to tell me how many have fertilised and that's it then until transfer day. They just said they would call if there were any problems so no news is good news. I was tempted to call for an update yesterday but decided against it, what will be will be! 

Unlucky, sorry about the low number of follies. I second what Rebecca said though.. I had a different number of follicles at every scan. It went from 15 to 17 to 21 by collection. 

Kat, I wish that line would turn pink for you!! I would try a different brand though like you suggested. Stay away from the digis though, they aren't as sensitive as you will probably know!

xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh can two Sisters have such different fate. 

My sister is pregnant with identical twins ! Saw two heart beats. I am just so upset! 

I doubt I get more than two eggs have to be realistic. Just happy they didn't cancel atm.


----------



## tinadecember

Oh Unlucky, my heart breaks for you. I have a sister too who I love with all my heart but I know if she told me she was pregnant it'd destroy me inside as much as I'd want to be happy for her and love my niece/nephew to the moon and back. 

Congratulations to your sister though, I am happy that everything was okay in the end. I wouldn't wish a miscarriage on anyone! 

xx


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky- my sister in law and I planned to have babies the same time. Well, her baby is 6 months old and mine is a frozen embryo in the lab :(
Every time I see my adorable niece my heart hurts a little knowing I could have had one the same age.

Kat- I hope you'll get your bfp!!


----------



## Fern81

Unlucky - my sister also had identical twins without even trying. I was a bit jealous but now that they're here I'm just super happy, in love with them and blessed to be their aunty. So I can relate to what you feel atm; and hope you can feel the way I feel now, once they are born. Xx

Afm- no follies on left ovary, 10 on the right with a max of about 12mm on cd7. Dr says realistically/statistically we can expect 3 blastocysts and hopefully 1 of good quality. If I get 1 good expanded day 5 blast I have a 60% chance of pregnancy (in my case with my medical history). I like numbers even though I know it's all subject to change; it makes me feel a bit more in control.

Going back on Monday cd10 for another progress check and collection possibly next Thursday or Friday. 

I can't wait to hear about everyone's fertilization reports, progress reports and everyone having ET this weekend xx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Thank you everyone for your advice on the mood swings.

I called the clinic the next day. They said that the side effects should get better next week as, assuming my scan on Wed shows that my lining is thin enough, I will be started on tablets that will counteract the effects of the suprecur. I haven't been feeling quite as low the last few days, so will try and hang in there. My worry is when it is just me and DS, it was terrifying feeling like I couldn't look after him but there being nobody else around.

They also said I have the option of doing an un-medicated cycle next time if it doesn't work out this time, as I have regular cycles. I think I would opt for that (hopefully won't need to though!), these side effects are awful, I never had anything like this on the cetrotide cycles.

Froggy - what an amazing amount of eggs! I got 28 retrieved which is why they postponed transfer. It definitely took my body a few weeks to recover, how are you feeling? I also felt really uncomfortable leading up to retrieval, so full and swollen, it hurt to sit down! I can't remember how many fertilised, but we ended up with 10 good quality blasts to freeze, hope that you get a good number to store away.

Unlucky - I remember when trying for DS what a blow it would be every time someone announced they were pregnant, but it must be so much harder when it's someone so close. Does your sister know your situation?

Fern - I am with you on needing numbers, etc. I also like to have a plan of what is happening when e.g. scan this day, start tablets that day, transfer x weeks after that, even if it is likely to change. I hate everything being up in the air! 1 blast is all you need, that's what we ended up with when trying for DS, we had all our eggs in one basket, but it worked out!


----------



## Rq120

Stim day 5 for me. Still feeling good so far. I'm excited and nervous for my first US tomorrow morning!!

I used the overfill in my follistim pen today and there was over 125 extra units in there. That's almost a whole extra dose. That info may come in handy later in my cycle of they increase doses.


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks ladies! Tomorrow is mother's day over here. Will be celebrating but it kind of hurts at the same time. 

Rebecca that is what happened to me the first time. My sister and I conceived the same time but due to bleeding my daughter is two months younger. Those were two very hard months. 

My heart goes out to all infertile ladies!

Fern your follicles looking good! 

Tina is tomorrow your lucky day for transfer? 

Froggy any updates ?

Nurse told me that my hormones is still low but rising. Continue medicine but ec won't be anytime soon.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's definitely a hard situation unlucky. I hate that feeling of jealousy topped with guilt for feeling jealous. I hope it eases soon!

Gl tomorrow rq120!

GL at transfer tomorrow tina! 

I'm feeling pretty good actually. I am obviously still pretty sore. My puppies want to come and give me hugs, but I have to keep sending them away because I'm afraid they will put weight on my belly. But other than the soreness I'm good. I have a question, have any of you had pain when you pee? I had it the last time too. Not like a UTI, but like in my ovaries and uterus area it hurts to pee and it hurts even worse when my bladder us really full. I won't get any updates on my embryos until monday! But it will be here soon!


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy yes! It hurt to push down to pee and I was so scared of having a number 2! Haha. Even now 5 days after retrieval I still feel a tiny bit tender. 

Yes girls today is transfer day! Transfer is in 4 hours time and we've decided to transfer 2 blasts if we are lucky enough to have 2 that have made it to day 5. 

Xx


----------



## Fern81

Tina- good luck today!!

Froggy- yep even though I have only one ovary with follies and still a week away from EC, my bladder is very tender and it hurts to urinate (crampy). I'm glad this will be our only ivf :)


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Tina xx


----------



## Merry Mary

good luck today, Tina! I'm still following along with everyone's journey and rooting hard for all of you. 

I had another acupuncture appointment yesterday and a WTF call with a doctor earlier in the week after our failure to fertilize. Doctor suggested adding Vitamin D and CoQ10. So both have been added to my morning prenatal vitamin. Had a great talk with my acupuncture lady last night and feeling a lot better. All we can do is try, try again.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! Back from transfer and PUPO with 2 embryos. One a 5BB hatching blastocyst and the other a compacting morula. Had a heated discussion with my DH before transfer because he wanted to transfer just 1 but the embryologist said she would only give the morula a 50% chance of making it to transfer. I thought it would have a better chance in my womb than developing in a lab and didn't want to lose it. He came around in the end anyhow and we transferred both. 

So happy :) 

Xx


----------



## Rq120

Tina, glad you got it all worked out with DH. 

My first US showed about 7-8 eggs on my left and about 3-4 on my right. They will call later with further instructions after my labs come in. Most were measuring around 10


----------



## Myshelsong

Congratulations Tina that is wonderful news. 
Keep your feet up and relax for the next couple days. Giving you happy baby thoughts!

Rq120, that is great. They are already getting big, good for you. What is your protocol for this first cycle?


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on being Pupo tina!! 

Rq those numbers sound promising!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Merry Mary -- Hope the Vitamin D and CoQ10 helps!!! 

Tina -- So excited for you!! Woohoo, PUPO!

Rq120 -- Great number of follies!!! 


AFM: Had my transfer yesterday. All four embies looked really good and all had less than 10 percent fragmentation. This is my fourth transfer, and I had two early losses with two of those transfers, so my RE agreed on transferring three! He actually was tempted on transferring all four, which I thought was a little insane! Even three is scary, but chances of triplets is pretty low. I will be over the moon with one healthy baby, two would be a bonus.. three, scary! lol But whatever is meant to be, will be! We still have one more we will keep an eye on till day 5.


----------



## Rq120

Myshelsong, I'm on 150 units Follistim and 150 units (2 vials) of menopur. Today is day 6. They said I might stim a little longer than the ave of 10 days. But you never know. Sometimes those eggs can pop seemingly overnight.


----------



## Rq120

Yay Beneath. That's exciting. When is your beta?


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats bmw!!! Wow three embies! Enjoy being pupo, I'm sure at least one will be your sticky baby!!


----------



## BronteForever

BMW and Tina - congrats on being PUPO. 

Wow 3 sounds like a lot. But it sounds like it was the right decision for you, BMW. 

Fx for both you ladies.


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow beneathmywings that is exciting! Good luck and hope that you get a good sticky bean :dust:

Rq120 we started stimming on April 26 and are relieving tomorrow so we definitely went over 10 days.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls. Three is a lot! But with our history, we were confident it was the right decision. Beta is the 16th!


----------



## elliecain

Hi all. I've not read back yet to get your stories, but would like to join please.

I'm starting IVF this cycle. I'm cd1 today and having a planning appointment next week. Oddly, I've only been told that the down-regging is from cd19 (25th May), so I suppose ET will be sometime in June.

I don't know anything about my protocol yet, but I'm so excited to start this, as I turn 39 in 2 weeks and have been trying for 18 months, with just one cp, one polypectomy and elevated NK cells...


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats tina and beneath for being pupo!

Wishing all the ladies stimming the best. Grow follicles grow! 

Mother's day today. Really really hope and pray this time next year we have an addition to the family but my gutt is telling me no. 

Next scan tomorrow really hope the follicles grow. 

Welcome ellicain let us know your protocol when you know!


----------



## rebecca822

Tina and beneath- congrats on being pupo!!

Ellicain- welcome! Ill add you to the original post. Let us know what your protocol will be!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats beneath and Tina keeping my fingers crossed for you and your beans xx


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Tina & beneath!! I wonder how many multiples this thread will bring. :)

Unlucky- gl with your scan tomorrow. I'm also going for my second scan tomorrow. 

Myshel- all the best for your ec tomorrow, hope you get a good number.

Kat- have you tested again?


----------



## Fern81

Hi ellie, welcome!


----------



## rebecca822

Kat- have you tested again yet?


----------



## Kat_F

Yes rebecca all BFN.. OTD tomorrow for finality. Next is another stim maybe around july. 

I had to give the frozens a chance.. but always felt it was a long shot so I'm ok. Better result than last cycle...


----------



## tinadecember

Kat, so sorry for the BFNs :( good thing that you still have more avenues to go down and you're not giving up just yet! 

Beneath, any symptoms at your end? I'm 1 day post transfer today and I've had cramping all day. My blast yesterday was hatching so I'd think that if it was gonna implant it'd happen today/tomorrow. Pains are like period cramps one minute then a pinching sensation to the right the next 

Trying not to think too much into things but it's tough 

Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

tinadecember said:


> Kat, so sorry for the BFNs :( good thing that you still have more avenues to go down and you're not giving up just yet!
> 
> Beneath, any symptoms at your end? I'm 1 day post transfer today and I've had cramping all day. My blast yesterday was hatching so I'd think that if it was gonna implant it'd happen today/tomorrow. Pains are like period cramps one minute then a pinching sensation to the right the next
> 
> Trying not to think too much into things but it's tough
> 
> Xx


Nothing yet besides some soreness in the lower belly and bloat!.. you'll probably have symptoms sooner, because you had a five-day transfer. I had a three-day so my embies should be blasts today.. maybe I will start feeling something happening tomorrow, fx! Your symptoms do sound promising!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry Kat, big hugs to you darling.

AFM retrieval went well, we got 12 follicles not sure if they are all mature but hoping at least half are.
Hubs is giving me a Me Day tonight, getting sushi and favorite movies and everything. 
I feel great no pain or cramping. 
Wish me fertilization luck ladies, I need that positive thinking!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry for the bfns kat. 

Myshelsong I'm glad your retrieval went so well! Will they callyou tomorrow? 

I got the call to be there at 9 am tomorrow, transfer is at 9:30. We are excited to be PUPO!


----------



## Fern81

So sorry Kat! I'm glad you have the option of another fresh cycle. Big hugs. Xx

Tina I hope those cramps are due to implantation! Grrr I'm going to need lots of tww advice after my ET from you all (although my dr does the first beta 1 week from transfer so just a 1ww thank heavens).

Froggy, gl for tomorrow! How many of those 30 eggs got fertilized, and how many developed into embies??

Good news about retrieval myshel! Hope you get a great number.

We also had a nice mother's day even though I'm not a mom; lay around watching a star wars movie marathon with hubby helping with meals and dishes. Nice. Things have been much better between us this week thank heavens.


----------



## rebecca822

Kat_F said:


> Yes rebecca all BFN.. OTD tomorrow for finality. Next is another stim maybe around july.
> 
> I had to give the frozens a chance.. but always felt it was a long shot so I'm ok. Better result than last cycle...

Oh no! I hope tomorrow will be your lucky day!


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy good luck for tomorrow! Hope transfer goes smoothly and you transfer a great quality blast! 

Beneath, you're right, if your embies are turning into blasts today then you may get some symptoms from tomorrow onwards! I really hope so for you hunni. 

Xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh Kat so sorry that it is a bfn hope you and hubby have some time out before the next cycle. I know the feeling all too well. 

Tina when i had my bfp i felt a pinch too only symptom. I think that hatching blastocyst is getting comfortable. 

Myshel 12 eggs is great ! Your husband sounds like a lovely man! 

Froggy hope everything goes well tomorrow definitely give us an update. 

Fern so glad you had a great night with your hubby.

Afm going for my second scan. I don't have any mucus yet so I don't think the follicles are that big yet. Extremely scare but read long protocol sometimes take longer for the embyros to grow and some people stim for 18 days !


----------



## Unlucky41

Only one growing so upset


----------



## BronteForever

Unlucky - I'm so sorry. Hugs. You said sometimes it takes longer on a long protocol. Did they adjust any meds to hopefully help? Or when is your next scan? Really hope some more will start growing for you. 

Kat - so sorry sweetie. Just hope it's early for you and you'll still get good news. But if not sounds like you are already moving forward and hopeful for the next fresh try, if needed. 

Good luck everyone doing retrieval and transfers this week.


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks all :)

Tina that sounds promising! Cramping is a good sign especially since that little fella is hatching :) 

Myshel great result! Some good embies on there way for sure


----------



## rebecca822

Myshel- awesome, can't wait to hear the report tomorrow!

Froggy- yay! Good luck!


----------



## Myshelsong

Froggy good luck!!! So excited for you this is our month &#128512;

Unlucky sorry about only one follicle. What protocol do they have you on?


----------



## Rq120

Unlucky, sorry to hear about your count. Hopefully some can still pop up for you.

I'm going for my second scan tomorrow am. Funny that Unlucky said something about not having cervical mucous yet. I was thinking the exact same thing today. My follies were around 10 on Saturday. I have 3 more doses of menopur left so I'm hoping that will do me. At $160 a dose....

I am starting to get a little bloated. I notice when I eat I feel stuffed and it takes a long time for the stuffed feeling to go away.


----------



## Kat_F

Confirmed not pregnant today. I am ok though it was as i expected. Can't wait to see all your BFPs tho! X


----------



## tinadecember

Kat, you're so inspirational. Well done you for getting back on the horse :) onwards and upwards my dear

AFM - cramping all day yesterday and today... NOTHING this wait is horrific and we're only on day 2!


----------



## Rq120

Kat, sorry to hear about you BPN.


Second scan this am. The count was about the same, but they grew from about 10 to 14, so right on target. I don't love the NP that did my scan today. I have had her before and she always seems to take a long time to find the ovaries. Her reluctance causes me to have a lack in confidence in her. I guess if my doc trusts her, than I should too.

I'm hoping they tell me where to go with meds when they call this afternoon after labs come in. I only have 2 days of menopur left and I don't have my trigger ordered yet. Meds such a balancing game...


----------



## Myshelsong

:hugs: Kat - sorry hun. thinking about you

AFM -- We had 12 Collected yesterday, out of that 8 were mature and all of those fertilized which we are super pumped about! fingers crossed they all make it to day 5. Looks like my Drs office doesn't call with updates like i thought they would, so I am on the bench until Friday for the transfer.


----------



## rebecca822

Kat- so sorry it didn't work out this cycle.


----------



## Rq120

Myshelsong - those are strong numbers! Here's hoping for lots of embies at day 5!!


----------



## Fern81

Kat- sorry for your bfn. You are such a champ and trooper & your positive attitude is inspirational! But I know it can't be easy. Lots of hugs xx

Had my second scan, follies are growing well. Had one measured at 18mm, dr didn't measure the others. Retrieval is booked for Friday morning!

Question: will/are any of you taking cortisone after retrieval to minimise the body rejecting the embie? I will be taking Meticorten daily from the day of EC. Was wondering how often it's prescribed.


----------



## elliecain

Hello Fern81. Fingers crossed for Friday :)
I'll also be on some kind of steroid after retrieval, for the first tri, because I have elevated NK cells. I think it is fairly common nowadays to use steroids if there is a risk of rejection.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi fern- I was not on anything after my transfer and nothing was prescribed for me this time around.

Myshel- awesome 8 is great!


----------



## froggyfrog

We transferred a perfect grade a embie this morning!


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> We transferred a perfect grade a embie this morning!

You're pupo! When's testing date?


----------



## froggyfrog

May 19th, just ten long excruciating days


----------



## Unlucky41

Rq120 you getting any cerival mucus now? I just assumed because i don't have many follicles i don't have the mucus.

Myshel 8 is awesome. 

Kat so sorry it didn't work out but it is great you already have plans for july ivf.

Froggy was it a expanded or hatching blast? How many embyros do you have to freeze? 

Myshel i am on the long protocol using lucrin to suspress my hormones. Gonal f 262.5 and saizen for egg quality. My RE don't believe increasing my dosage as it decreases egg quality.

Will probably get my one and only egg out this Friday.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
I'm back. 
We attempted a clomid iui this month, but unfortunately it was cancelled today. Today's ultrasound showed that my lining got thinner and my follicles are barely growing (the one got smaller). 

So I was put on back on birth control today and we will be back to ivf round 2.

I was so hopeful for this cycle, I'm so disappointed. 

So we can start ivf in 2 weeks or whenever we choose to start it after that. I'll be on birth control until then. 

So. Effing. Frustrated.


----------



## beneathmywing

Kat -- So sorry for the BFN =( 

Fern -- Sounds like a great scan. Retrieval will be here before you know it!

Ellicain -- I'll be on steroids as well for high NK cells. Are you doing intralipids as well? 

Froggyfrog -- Yay your pupo! Hope OTD comes around for you fast!

Unlucky -- Fingers crossed for you, sweety!

Timetotry -- Sorry the IUI got canceled. Lots of luck for IVF!!


AFM: 3 days post transfer today! Found out my fourth embie actually made it to freeze too, so I am very happy about that!


----------



## elliecain

Froggyfrog - congratulations, you are PUPO!

Beneathmywing - how exciting! Not long until you find out :)
I don't know about if I'll have intralipids yet. Is that progesterone? Since he once gave me a prescription for cyclogest "just in case" I get a bfp, I think he favours pessaries over pio, but I'll find out next week. I've just been told my planning appointment is on 16th May and I think I start downregging on 26th.

I'm such a newb, but I've just been googling and opinions are mixed... What do you girls know about TTC during downregging? I'm due to ovulate on my birthday (19th) and I think it would be such a lovely twist of fate if I conceived this month. It seems the DR meds wouldn't be harmful if I did and I like the idea of giving this one last shot!


----------



## Unlucky41

Beneath that is wonderful news! 

Timetotry definitely know how you feel. Are they going to change your protocol at all? 

Does anyone know any success stories with one egg? I am looking and searching but not finding much!


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky- although one sounds like a little, all it takes is 1 egg to make a baby.

Timetotry- so sorry that your cycle was canceled. Fortunately they let you start again soon!


----------



## Kat_F

Great progress all!

Time2try hoping you get the chance next time around.

How are you feeling Tina, those cramps still twinging away down there?


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Kat, I'm having ups and downs... I had loads of cramping for a few hours on 1 day past transfer. Yesterday morning I felt some twinges slightly in the morning but then nothing for the rest of the day. I generally feel "achey" though in my lower area, like I can't suck my tummy in because it hurts. 

I hate all this waiting. 

Trying to remain positive, is it likely you're gonna "feel" pregnant after 3 days post transfer? Just feel like this hasn't worked for us. 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Froggy, congrats on being PUPO! 

Beneath, amazing news that your other embie made it to freezing :D At least you have a backup plan if this doesn't work out. 

Time, sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled :( 

x


----------



## Merry Mary

Unlucky41 said:


> Does anyone know any success stories with one egg? I am looking and searching but not finding much!

Unlucky - just look up mini IVF or mild IVF or Natural modified IVF. They are usually just one egg. There is a whole field of IVF focused on this. Don't lose hope.


----------



## rebecca822

Tina- I don't recall "feeling" pregnant until I took the pregnancy test. Actually remember sobbing the night before because I didn't think it worked. It did work but we lost it at about 8 weeks.
Don't give up honey!


----------



## Rq120

Froggy - Good luck on the 10 day wait! Exciting!

Beneath - Yay for the fourth one making it!

Unlucky - my CM kicked in full gear starting this morning.

AFM, I got the day off from the doc's office today. Next scan is tomorrow. I'll know more timing then but I'm guessing I'll be retrieving either Friday or Saturday depending on how follies look tomorrow morning. It looks like Unlucky, Fern and I will be very close in our dates.


----------



## Kat_F

Hang in there Tina x those signs sound good x


----------



## Unlucky41

Just quick update only one follicle suitable size 20,11 and 8.

I still have no cervical mucus hence my hormones is still really low! Really praying for a miracle


----------



## Rq120

Praying for you Unlucky. Question- why didn't they consider cancelling this cycle? I've seen others with poor response cancel and convert to an IUI.


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Unlucky41

The doctor called himself today saying that he advise us to continue as my egg reserves has taken a dive from 3 years ago. Our last ivf cycle we only retrieved 2 eggs from 7 follicles hence doctor said can't expect more than two! 

He said he has seen quite a few pregnancies from just one egg hence suggested I continued. 90 percent chance we get one egg. Trigger tonight 11:30 pm.

Really hope I have a miracle story to encourage others later! 

Rq120 good sign your cm has appeared your hormones has increased follicles are growing. I was told my hormones so low that is why I don't have it !


----------



## Fern81

Rq- yep I will be doing egg retrieval on Friday morning so we will be very close in dates.

Unlucky - fx you get a perfect embie! 

Tina, beneath, froggy (did I miss anyone else who is pupo?) Goooood luck!!


----------



## rebecca822

I had another scan today to determine if I was ready for PIO. Once I start PIO it will be 6 days until transfer. 
It seems that my lining needs so more time. It's 7mm and they want it a bit thicker. I'll get a message later with my instructions but I think it will probably pushed off a week. Not too bad in the scheme of things but im starting to get anxious.
I have my first Accupuncture appt tonight.


----------



## tinadecember

Good luck with the acupuncture rebecca! Hopefully it'll encourage your lining to thicken and get you in the right calming state of mind for your transfer! 

Fern thank you for your well wishes! 

Unlucky, it only takes one! Hope your eggie is great quality and goes the distance 

AFM - 4 days past transfer here! Had loads of cramping behind belly button and really suffering with hot sweats! Hope they're both good signs 

X


----------



## Myshelsong

It looks like most of us are moving right along nicely!

Unlucky - glad you are moving onto retrieval. :dust:

Rebecca - I didn't do acupuncture this time around but i did it for stress relief and loved it. hoping it does some nice things for your lining. I am taking aspirin and drinking some fertility tea which as bumped my lining up pretty good.

Fern - Friday is so close!!! Good luck. I psyched myself out, but it wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. the second day I was pretty crampy though, but got to love the drugs they give you. 

RQ - I didnt have much cm this cycle at all, i think it was due to the hormones and drugs they gave me, so I wouldnt worry too much about it at all. Hope those follicles grow for you 

AFM: Waiting for friday is the hardest thing ever. It is so close but soooo crazy far away at the same time lol. I broke down and emailed my Drs office hoping someone will quickly email me my follicle details. Like are they growing or doing what they are suppose to do .... ahhhhhhh i am going crazy!!

What did you guys do to keep busy?


----------



## Rq120

Unlucky - sorry to hear about egg reserves. I'm glad the doc has high hopes! I'm crossing my fingers for you and hoping for the best!

Rebecca - hope your lining kicks it in high gear!!

AFM, I had another ultrasound this am. Everything looked good. I have one 20 follie and a bunch all around the 14-16 area. I have been trying to be really stress-free this cycle so I don't have a count and I don't know my labs. I do know the count is close to where the doc wanted me to be and a few more popped up on my slacker left follicle (from 3 to 5). It's been helpful for me not to obsess over the details. 

The nurse told me that I would have prob 2 more days of stims, but I'll know after I get the call. That would push retrieval back to Sunday.


----------



## Rq120

Tina, sounds like some good signs!

Myshelsong, the wait is the hardest part for me. I can be so patient earlier in the cycle and then after ovulation (or retrieval in this instance) it feels like time just drags on for you. Hopefully you can get an update from the doc. I hope you are getting lots of good embies!!


----------



## elliecain

It's really great following this thread while I wait to start down regging. So many of you are PUPO or about to transfer. So exciting!

I have my planning meeting on Monday evening and I can't wait! I'm terrified about something though... In March I had to have a hysteroscopic polypectomy and they are going to do a scan on Monday just to check it hasn't come back. Im sure it'll be fine, but this whole journey has been so prolonged and awful that I'm in constant fear of the next hurdle.

I received confirmation that it's ok to give TTC au naturel one last try this month, even though I'll start down regging. My birthday is a week tomorrow and I should ovulate around then, so we are going to give it our best go!

I hope it's ok to post in here. I've been in another thread for months and we all know each other do well. I'm finding it impossible to separate each of you out and do a proper shout out at the moment, but hopefully that will come with time!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't been posting! Things are very busy here outside ttc &#128584;. Congratulations to everyone who is pupo - good luck to all ladies having transfer too. Sorry I haven't addressed you all individually I just wanted you all to know I am reading and thinking about you. 

Fern eeek this is actually happening in so unbelievably happy for you it's been such a long time coming :) 

As for me I start down regging on the 21st but also have a cyst aspiration during down reg so not sure yet until I get exact dates how long I will be down reg for.. Excited to get started!! Ellie we will be close in time I think :) 

Keep up the positives vibes ladies x


----------



## Myshelsong

Got the call, all follicles are still going strong. It is still early so too soon to call how many will be top quality for Friday but feeling positive.


----------



## rebecca822

Myshel- that's awesome!!

Afm- since my lining isn't thick enough I'm starting on estridol injections in addition to oral and vaginal estrace. My transfer date will be pushed to May 24. Oh well.. What's another week of waiting and medication..?


----------



## Unlucky41

Tina really think all your signs is a positive thing! The wait is terrible. Are you going to test at all?

Myshel that is great that you are feeling positive. I am terrified about tomorrow. I am like a ticking time bomb. 

Rq120 hopefully all your follicles grow to 18 and greater by trigger.

Rebecca another week wait is disappointing but it so be here very soon. 

Hoping and praying that everything works for us all. Really want this nightmare to be behind us.


----------



## Rq120

Wow that's crazy Rebecca. Injectable, oral, AND vaginal...hope it works for you.


----------



## beneathmywing

Nimbec -- Hope the 21st comes fast for you so you can start down regging!


Myshelsong -- Yayyy glad to hear all your embies are on track! I bet a whole bunch will be great for you on day 5!!

Rebecca- Stubborn lining! Hope the extra estrogen really helps you.

Sorry if I left anybody out, hope everyone is hanging in there, staying positive and doing well!


AFM: Lots of pinching and cramping going on the past few days! Hoping its an embie/s snuggling in!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## BronteForever

I'm still reading up and following and hope there will be good news for all you that are PUPO right now!

Unlucky - I'm really holding out hope you get at least 2 eggs, and even if you only have 1 that it's a really great quality egg and everything goes well. I know it's not as many as you want, but it only takes 1!

Fern - good luck tomorrow!! You got this and I'm excited to hear how everything goes.

ellie - welcome to the group and good luck on your cycle!

Looks like tomorrow is a bigger day for several of you. Good luck!!

I got a call from the doctor this week and have to come in later this month, so I'm a bit worried I might not be able to start in June now. He has a few concerns to discuss, but the nurse didn't give me many specifics over the phone. Hopefully it doesn't delay it much.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

So I triggered last night (Ouch!) and now no more injections just that sucky horrible aspiration needle.... :dohh::sad2:

Thanks myshel for telling me your EC was not too bad. Hope your embies are developing nicely! Let us know when you hear from the doctors.

Nimbec - just 9 days to go then before your downregging starts! I promise you the time will fly by. (Finally! :))

Tomorrow in 2 weeks we will know for sure if I'm pregnant or not. Even if I'm not, we can at least say that we've tried. I never wanted to do IVF but DH convinced me that we don't want to be 60 years old, childless, and feel like we didn't "try" hard enough. I will definitely stay on and cheer the rest of you on through June regardless of what happens with me! I might just go "ninja mode" if I get a bfn ;)

Bronte - oh no I hope it's nothing serious and that you can carry on as planned.

Beneath - hope it's twins implanting!

Ellie - you are so welcome here hun. I don't know everyone that well yet either. Even so the support we can give and receive is amazing!

Rebecca - hope your lining gets the memo! Sheesh mine was already at 10mm on Monday. I'm a bit scared it will be too thick for transfer next week but my dr had me decrease my estrogen supplements. Wish I could send you some of my lining lol.

Oh wait myshel.... Friday as in tomorrow!??


----------



## Myshelsong

Bronte - Hope the appointment goes alright, do you have any idea what he would want to talk about?

Fern - Yay for the Trigger :) You will do great, so excited for you. We were the opposite I wanted IVF (if it came to it), hubs did not. it wasn't until he talked with some family friends about their IVF experience that he agreed to give it a shot. If this doesn't work we are adopt ready and will start registering with different agencies.

Unlucky - Good luck darlin

Ellie - Welcome to the group. Hope you have a great cycle!

Beneath and Tina - Hoping your cramps and twinges are the little guys snuggling in for the long haul!

nimbec - good luck on the downgrade!

AFM - TRANSFER IS TOMORROW AHHHHHH - trying not to freak out too much.
Excited to be moving on to the next step. my cousin is calling every day to see how I am doing so it is nice to have some support. we aren't telling everyone just a select few so there is less pressure.


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo myshel so excited for you to transfer so you can join me on the 2WW crazy train! How many are you transferring? 

Fern, sending you all the luck in the world for collection! 

AFM 5 days post transfer... AF is due any time from tomorrow really. Just praying that she stays away. Not getting my hopes up because I've been through this twice already but clinging onto that small chance that it could be our time 

Xx


----------



## BronteForever

Hope everything goes well tomorrow Myshel and Fern!!

Myshel - I have a feeling my doctor wants to talk about potential fluid in my remaining tube that could cause issues, so they might want to surgically remove my remaining tube before we proceed. That's the only thing I can think of or it's something else he saw in the HSG. He finally looked the images from it, instead of just the report which is what he wants to talk about. Though he had me schedule U/S since then to double check fluid and it didn't look like an issue from that test. Who knows. The nurse couldn't give me much specifics, which is frustrating.


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - grrrr why do docs have to be so cryptic! And then you have to wait on top of it.

Fern - Good luck with your retrieval. You will do great.
Funny you said you never wanted IVF. Hubby and I agreed to do one IVF and use all eggs from it (if we have some to freeze we will do FET) but if it doesn't work then we are moving on in our journey. I think we feel like you guys. We can say we gave it our all, but if it doesn't work then we will not have regrets. This year we will have been married 10 years and we managed this long without kids so we will do ok either way.

MyShelsong - Good luck with transfer tomorrow. Ahhhh, so excited for you. I hope the wait is stress free for you!!

To all of you that are PUPO, I'm crossing my fingers for you. Hoping we ALL get pregnant this cycle!!

AFM no MD appt this morning so I don't have an update. I'm wearing jeans to work and I knew it was going to be a mistake and it is. I'm not feeling bad (thankfully!!!), but my pants are defiantly tight. Hoping tomorrow we get the good news that we get to trigger. If I have to take stims for another day I'm going to scream! I ordered meds for tomorrow morning and it was $300 for one day's worth of meds and that didn't even include the follistim I already had extra of.


----------



## Myshelsong

I remember feeling that way RQ, bloated is a good sign that your follicles are on their way! I am sure you are close, at the end I was injecting over $500 worth of fertility medication every day not including the ovidrel for the last day lol. Who would have guested we would have spent so much on one cycle! oh well, nothing we can do but pray that it is worth it in the end. 

Bronte that is frustrating. hopefully it wont postpone it any further for you.

Tina - Hoping the witch stays away!!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Bronte I hope the doctor gives you answers soon. The nurses are hopeless sometimes when it comes to giving you information.

Tina and beneath your symptoms sound promising can't wait to her your results.

Myshel transfer soon so exciting to have those embyros back inside. Wishing that it so goes well. 

Fern it seems like we are both having egg collection. 4 more hours and I will know if I have any eggs. Can you ready have no mature eggs?

Rq120 I am feeling bloated too so know how you feel. How you have a good update for us. 

Here is hoping for a miracle one fat juicy mature egg that will fertislise and blast into a blastocyst and will give me a bfp! We can only hope and pray.


----------



## Unlucky41

No eggs collected. I am going to say goodbye now. I need to progress this and try to move forward. I am devastated and Angry but what can you do. 
Wishing you all much better luck than me!


----------



## BronteForever

Oh unlucky I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs. When you are done processing please keep us updated on what's up next few you. I was really hoping they'd get at least the one egg. But man that has to be so hard for you. I hope they have ideas for some more options you can try.


----------



## Fern81

So sorry to hear that news unlucky. Xxx I hope you can find a lot of happiness ahead regardless. We all deserve that but I'm biased and think ladies who struggle to conceive deserve that happiness a bit more :) sending you so many hugs!!

Thanks for the well wishes everyone you are all wonderful. Will keep you updated! 

Myshel- hope everything goes smoothly with transfer!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Unlucky, sending you the biggest hugs. I don't know what else to say. I am so sorry you're going through this 

xxx


----------



## elliecain

Fern, good luck with retrieval today.

Unlucky, I'm so sorry, that is devastating news. Do you have the option of using donor eggs? I've been reading about epigenetics and it is fascinating how donor egg babies take on a lot of their mother's characteristics after spending 9 months developing in her. I know, if I had any issues with my own eggs, I would try donor eggs next.

Everyone else, hello. Thanks for welcoming me.

So I'm just waiting for planning on Monday then down regging after that. I rescheduled DH's SA, as they had booked it around ovulation and we really want to give this last month a good try. It's fine to move it back a week, so all good. Since I'm paying for this out of pocket, we basically get to choose when everything happens, instead of being at the mercy of the NHS waiting lists. Every cloud, right?


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Ellie!

Sorry, I must have missed your first post in the thread. Welcome to the crazy world of IVF :) 

We too have always paid for our treatment privately and I agree, it is a good thing that we don't have to wait around for appointments etc. Otherwise the NHS would have you waiting for 6 months to get a consultation! Just shows... money gets you everything in this world! 

Hope your last chance at a natural BFP gives you a surprise!

x


----------



## Fern81

I'm sitting in the bedroom area, on a nice bed under the covers!! Waiting for doctor. It's such a luxurious place; looks like a hotel lol I guess it is designed to feel less like a clinic and more like a cozy homey atmosphere where babies are made!!


----------



## Fern81

Ok wow that went fast. Out of my 10 follies they retrieved 9 eggs. Will call tomorrow to hear the fertilization report. In a lot of pain now; going to get junkfood, cake and wine and sleep the rest of the day!


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats Fern! 9 is amazing!

x


----------



## beneathmywing

Great job, Fern! Rest up sweety


----------



## Kat_F

Great result Fern! X


----------



## Kat_F

Unlucky i have just read the previous page.. i am so sorry. All that work and no result really does hurt. Thinking of you x


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm so sorry unlucky :(


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky- I am so sorry to hear. How devastating for you. I wish you hugs and much comfort in the days to come.

Fern- that's wonderful! Keep us posted on the fertilization.


----------



## Myshelsong

Unlucky - So sorry to hear about this Hun. Take all the time you need, get away from the boards and take a reset. Big hugs.


----------



## Rq120

Unlucky I'm so sad for you &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866; I'll pray for peace. 

I had my US today and hubby was able to come. I asked him to count the follies they measured and he said he counted 18 not including the small ones. I get to trigger tonight for retrieval Sunday. Also, I didn't order Lupron for trigger because the previous nurse told me not to but the nurse today said I will prob need it. She gave it to me and saved me $308. Yay!


----------



## Fern81

Wow that's a great saving rq!!

I always complain about the south african rand being so weak when compared to the currencies of other countries but it also seems like my fertility treatment is much less expensive compared to the $ and £ prices that I've seen so far. 

What does an average ivf cycle cost in the UK and USA?

At my clinic it's going to cost me around R50 000 for ivf including meds and to freeze 6 embies for 2 years.


----------



## elliecain

Fern, I'm so happy that they got 9 eggs! I hope they all fertilise and you get a great transfer on Wednesday. Enjoy your junkfood... DH and I have been on a diet for about 6 weeks and I'm craving crisps and chips and all kinds of yummy things. I can't wait to treat myself after retrieval. Mine will be under GA, so I reckon I'll be allowed a good scoff after that! I can't wait to hear your updates. All kind of good wishes coming your way from me :hugs:


You asked about the costs...

At SPIRE/BCRM in Bristol, UK, IVF is £3,210 and ICSI is £4,280, both excluding meds. I'm paying an extra £350 to do it at SPIRE with Mr Akande (he's done all my previous treatment and knows all my endometrial issues) and £75 for the HFEA licence.

Due to my polycystic ovaries and my AMH of 78.9 (yes, I know, off the charts), I'll need minimal meds, estimated at £1,000 up to max of £1,500. All told, I'm expecting between £5-£6k (R110,000-130,000 or $7,000-8,500 excluding storage).

I'm hoping for a few frosties but I don't yet know the storage price. If this fresh cycle fails, each FET is £990 (excluding meds). If it works, I'll save them for my next baby - the idea of twins who are different ages is really amazing to me!

I'm really lucky that my parents are helping us out. We will pay them back, but the time taken to save this kind of money would put me in my 40s before we could start and I've been trying long enough now. I turn 39 in 6 days and I really want to give birth before I turn 40! 

I can't remember if I told you already, but we were not granted CCG funding as I had a very early chemical pregnancy (natural mc at 5w+0) last August and, in my excitement stupidly had it confirmed by blood test the day of my bfp. That hcg of 47 is on my records and I'm deemed sub-fertile not infertile, so will never be allowed NHS funded IVF. It was hard to read, but there's nothing I can do about it and I've faced harder road bumps on this journey than some clipboard-toting civil servant!


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - that's wonderful news. Excited to hear how many fertilize.


----------



## Rq120

Fern, my cycle w/ meds and freezing is 5 times what you are paying. A little over $16,000 US. That is about average cost. My IVF is $10,200, meds were $4500 and freezing is $800


----------



## Fern81

Oh.my.goodness. 
You should all come to RSA and visit me & do the tourist thing & see my dr.... it would still work out less expensive!! 

That makes me root for everyone even more!!

Gl for retrieval on sunday rq! It's not that bad. Turned out not as bad as an hsg, and my hsg was painless! Just take lots of pain meds after. Xx


----------



## BronteForever

Yes mine is expensive as well. Total it will be about $27,000 ($17,000 for 2 cycles and any FETs (without ICSI - if we do that it's another $2,500 or so), $5,000 per round med costs, and $5,000 for PGS per cycle). I'd really like to not do PGS, but my doctor highly recommended it. Plus, I've been trying to look at cost savings on meds and if I order from Europe it's cheaper. It's still insanely expensive and it's so irritating none of it is covered by our insurance. My parents are loaning us the money and we are setting up a payment plan with them, which is very helpful.

Where has everyone else that's based in the U.S. gotten meds from?


----------



## Myshelsong

Fern! Great number, hope they all fertilize well.

Had my transfer today and it went smoothly. One 3BB transferred hopefully with success.
Two are being frozen, all about the same and two more are a bit slow and may make to freezing as well in a couple days. So overal we are very happy with the results thus far. Fingers are crossed this one sticks so we have extras for when we want #2. 

For cost in Canadian funds we were $9000 for ICSI IVF and 1 year freezing plus about $5000 medication and freezing hubs sample. That included all the ultrasounds and bloodwork throughout.

Spending the entire day laying down and having my husband wait on he. He is such a nice guy.


----------



## BronteForever

Myshel - yay, congrats on being PUPO. How exciting! Rest up!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats myshel! So happy you have some to freeze.
When is your first beta?


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations on being PUPO Myshel! How exciting :)


----------



## Rq120

Bronte I got my meds from MDR pharmacy in California. They have their prices published on their webpage, which is nice for comparison. They give a nice cash discount (which are the published prices).


----------



## BronteForever

Rq120 said:


> Bronte I got my meds from MDR pharmacy in California. They have their prices published on their webpage, which is nice for comparison. They give a nice cash discount (which are the published prices).

Thank you. I did get a quote from them, and they seem to be the cheapest without ordering from abroad. It's helpful to hear from others that have used them and had no issues though. Thanks so much!


----------



## rebecca822

Myshelsong- congrats on being pupo!

The only way my insurance covers my meds is if I order through their designated mail order pharmacy. Once I meet the deductible they cover 100%. I know I'm very lucky to have this insurance plan.


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats Fern! Can't wait to hear the updates!

Unlucky, I'm so so sorry. That must be heartbreaking. Please take good care of your self physically and mentally. *hugs*

I live in Canada. My ivf with icsi is $7500, plus approx $1000 for the initial embryo freezing (if we get any left overs). Meds last cycle cost approx $3500, but we have awesome drug coverage through hubby's work. 

Right now, I'm on day 5 of birth control pills. Endometrial scraping scheduled for next week. I'm terrified! This will be my 3rd. They told me to take advil before, I'd like to take something stronger! 
I'll have to see how long my doctor wants my uterus to recover before we can start ivf#2.
So anxious.


----------



## Fern81

So sorry that IUI was cancelled Timetotry, I can imagine how frustrated you are feeling. And endometrial scraping sounds hectic... you are such a strong and committed person! Hope it's not too bad this time around. Hugs!!

I got some bad news this morning. Of my 9 egg cells, 4 were abnormal. Of the 5 remaining, only 3 got fertilized. Each of those only have a 30% chance of making it to day 5. I was prepared for this last year, after all my diagnostic tests, when my dr told me I will most likely never get pregnant and that my egg cells are most likely of very bad quality due to the extensive endometriosis I have on both ovaries esp the left one (and it keeps growing back at an alarming rate) and of course my age (34 yrs 6 months). 
This was not just an IVF to ttc... it also served as diagnostic tool to see once and for all what the quality is of my egg cells and ovaries (now we know for sure I have only 1 functional ovary, and of the egg cells on that one, only about 30% can get fertilized at all). 
And as I said earlier we also did IVF to have no regrets in the future (we didn't want to regret "not trying hard enough"). I sent a message to our financial sponsor this morning and just told them again thanks so much that they at least gave us the opportunity to TRY, even though we knew the chances of success were slim.

OK so I had a good cry about that... but have to move on. We will see what happens to the 3 embryos, it's out of our hands. And if we don't get pregnant, we believe it's God's plan and that there are sooooo many other GREAT things the future holds. After the call of doom from the embryologist we started talking again about all the other things we would like to do and achieve eg travel and continue with our studies etc etc. I refuse to be one of those women who feel like they have nothing to live for just because there is ONE thing they can't do (to have children).

I will of course still be cheering on everyone on here regardless of what happens to us. xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Fern - you are amazingly strong, even if at times you don't feel like you are. I am glad that you have the answers, although very sad for what those answers are. I really hope that this does work for you, but if not I know that you will be able to move forward and embrace all that life can offer you. Big, strong hugs. Let us know how the blasts progress. :hugs:


----------



## Rq120

Fern it doesn't sound like you are entirely out. Maybe one of those embies will make it!

I had another set of labs this morning and my pre-op (retrieval) instructions. We have to be there at 6am tomorrow....YUCK!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- so sorry to hear! Hugs Let's pray that at least one of them makes it!


----------



## Fern81

First off I just want to say THANK YOU for all the unconditional love & support all you wonderful ladies continually shower over this thread. Like I told another thread friend of mine; this amount of kindness among strangers on the internet, restores a lot of my faith in humanity especially now in a time when it seems the world is going crazy & there is so much hate out there. For me specifically, thank you for all the kindness, support, good wishes and prayers regarding our IVF cycle. xxxxx

I got better news this morning. The embryologist called to say all 3 my fertilized eggs have turned into "very nice" embryos and are dividing as they should. So we are going to wait until Wednesday (day 5) to transfer. At this stage we are only planning on transferring one at a time. 

Please tell me someone will be testing this week? Tina, beneath? I want to squint at hpts!! :) GL everyone. xx

Rq let us know how retrieval went! GL hun xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone. I haven't been posting here but I have been reading along. Fern that's so awesome that your 3 embryos are doing so well! I'm so so happy for your update !


----------



## froggyfrog

Do ya'll think that a bfp 13 days past trigger is a true bfp?


----------



## Rq120

Bad news for me. The doc said I had about 10 follicles but he only retrieved 3 eggs. Maybe I ovulated some before the retrieval.


----------



## BronteForever

Froggyfrog - I hope that means you tested positive? If so yessssss. So excited for you. I'm not 100 percent sure but based on what I've read your trigger shot should have been gone by now. When is your beta?

Rq - uh. I'm so sorry. 3 is still a shot. I really hope they fertilize and develop. 

Fern - you already know I'm cheering you on!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Rq, I'm so sorry. Fx those 3 embryos will thrive!

Bronte yes I got a positive on a dollar tree test this morning! I'm going to retest tomorrow and if it's still there I'm going to use a frer


----------



## Fern81

Rq I was soooo upset to hear that I basically only had 3 viable eggs.... Our cycles & journeys are mirror images in many ways. I'm hoping that your 3 eggs all get fertilized and grow well. xx sending you so many hugs!

Froggy - a million questions quickly lol. Did you do a 10000 iu trigger? It should mostly be gone by 14 dpt except if you are like me and metabolize the trigger extremely slowly. Have you had a trigger before and tested it out within a "normal" time span? Then your hpt is probably true! What was the sensitivity of your hpt? Maybe test again every day and see if the line darkens, woohooo!! And you HAVE to post pics. We all want to stare!! xx

Tina have you tested?


----------



## froggyfrog

Fern, yes I did 10000 iu trigger. I have never tested out the trigger before, so I have no idea my norm to metabolize it. The box doesn't say how sensitive it is, but after googling I'm coming up with 25. I took pics. Bnb will only let me upload one of the photos and it isn't very clear. But irl it's pink and clearly there. Even my sleepy dh saw it at 5 am.


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## Fern81

Clearly there! Please post tomorrow's test asap! :) and fx xx


----------



## froggyfrog

I will! I'm going to do another dollar tree test, and if the line is there I'll dip my frer in the same urine


----------



## elliecain

Ooooo Froggyfrog, I hope so much this is it! When's your beta?
Rq, I'm really sorry you didn't get more than 3 eggs, but it only takes 1 :hugs:

Afm, planning appointment is tomorrow! This has been the longest week yet and I've still got 10 days until I START downregs! However, I should ovulate on my own this week, so at least I get a 2ww to help pass some of my waiting to start stimming!


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies, im so sorry ive been MIA! I had my egg collection on Wednesday which yielded 16 eggs, 16 mature and 14 fertilised successfully. We get another update tomorrow *day 5* to let me know how many embryos have been biopsied and frozen.

Good luck to those currently cycling or in the 2ww xx


----------



## rebecca822

Wow, so much has gone on since I posted last night.

Fern- awesome!! So happy to hear your embryos are doing well.

Froggy- looks promising!!! Post more pics tomorrow!
Ellie- hate waiting. That's all we ever do. Wait. Wait. Wait!
Rachy- wow, that's a nice number!

Afm- taking a crap load of estridiol hoping my lining will be thick enough. Going Wednesday and if it's thick enogh then they will start me on 6 days of PIO and transfer will be May 24. Ughh this has really dragged on.


----------



## froggyfrog

This is just now with a 2 and a half hour hold


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> View attachment 945700
> 
> 
> This is just now with a 2 and a half hour hold

I would think the trigger would be out of you by now.... So maybe just maybe....!
I'm so happy that I don't need to trigger with my FET. I can poas and if it's positive I'll know for sure!


----------



## Timetotry

Froggy-I see it!!! 
I think it might be a real bfp too! Not sure the IU of my triggers (I used ovidrel) but I tested them out and it was gone around 6 or 7 dpo (9 dpt)


----------



## tinadecember

Just a quick update girls to say that I started spotting on Saturday. Tested and BFN.. AF is now here full flow.

I feel broken hearted and feel like I'm not in a place where I can talk about it just yet so I am gonna take a break from the boards as understandably I can't handle seeing positive tests. Not that I'm not incredibly happy for those of you who will get positives but I am just angry at my body that its not happening for us. 

Sending all you ladies who are PUPO and due to be PUPO all the luck in the world, I hope and pray you get your miracle babies and you're not faced with the heartbreak of a BFN.

xx


----------



## Fern81

Froggy- fx!!

Tina- sending you a million hugs. Ttc SUCKS. Please take your time to grieve & I hope you find some happiness when you feel able to move on. :( xxxxxx


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh tina, I'm so sorry. Like fern said, take your time to grieve. I hope you feel better and ready soon to move to your next plan


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry Tina :( xx


----------



## rebecca822

Really sorry Tina :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Tina - we all totally get it, take your time. 
Big hugs hun.


----------



## froggyfrog

My line got darker this morning


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> My line got darker this morning

That's amazing froggy, I really hope your beta shows the same thing! Let us know!!!


----------



## BronteForever

:hugs: Tina - so sorry. Huge hugs being sent your way. :hugs:

We totally understand you needing a break and I hope you are able to process everything. TTC definitely sucks sometimes and there's so many ups and downs. Wishing you success on whatever you might try next, even if it's just focusing on yourself.

Froggy - yay, I am excited for you!


----------



## Rq120

3 eggs retrieved yesterday, all 3 were mature and fertilized. They won't call with anymore updates because they don't disturb them until day 5. I'll know Friday (transfer day) if/how many make it to day 5.

I have to say it was very disappointing. I don't know how I can have 18 measured follies on my last US and then 10 follies on retrieval day to only get 3 eggs. Doc didn't have much of an explanation. Here's hoping that those 3 eggs are super strong!


----------



## Rq120

Yay Froggy!


----------



## rebecca822

Rq- I know a decrease I number is disappointing, but all you need is 1 good egg to make that baby!
I hope day 5 brings good news!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Froggy! X bfp hun how are you feeling


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sorry rq, but fx those 3 are perfect on day 5!

Thanks kat, I'm feeling good so far. Nothing to report except I have been extremely thirsty the last few days. I'll post my test from this morning next to my test yesterday


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is my frer


----------



## froggyfrog

And here Is my dollar tree.


----------



## Rq120

Froggy I would say those are pretty convincing! Congrats.


----------



## rebecca822

Froggy- are you waiting for the beta to consider yourself pregnant? In always too afraid to believe it's true until the beta.


----------



## froggyfrog

I thought about that. But I have never had a positive test, and today I am pregnant so I'm going to take it!


----------



## Myshelsong

Looks pretty pregnant too me! Congratulations Froggy. :happydance:
Happy and healthy nine months :dust:


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> I thought about that. But I have never had a positive test, and today I am pregnant so I'm going to take it!

I guess I got burned too many times. I think if/when it happens I will have a hard time accepting it. Im so terrified of disappointment. When I was pregnant in October/November I kept feeling in my gut like it's too good to be true. 

Congrats froggy, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Myshelsong

RQ120 - Not that this is happening with you, but a few years ago on the LTTTC #1 thread there was a lady who unfortunately went through IVF with great follicles like yourself, however ALL of her follicles ended up empty. It is something that is very rare, but was something that she had. They were still diagnosing, but again that was years ago so I dont know what happened after she stopped trying to get pregnant. I am not saying that you have any sort of anything, however it isn't something that I have heard of before.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Froggy that looks like a bfp to me! I'll bet on it! Woohoo the first of the thread. Xx


----------



## Fern81

Rq I really hope all 3 make it to Friday. We will be tww buddies!

I'm going in for embryo transfer on Wednesday. This morning all 3 were still properly dividing. ... and lo and behold one of my other egg cells also got fertilized and by this morning had started to divide. It's clearly a very slow grower but I feel better with 4/9 fertilized than 3/9. 
I want to ask the dr a lot of questions on Wednesday too.. eg what did they mean with my eggs were "abnormal"?

Who is testing next?? Myshel, beneath?


----------



## Rq120

Fern - good news that they are still going!! We will just have to pray for each other. I hope we both get good news this cycle against the odds. My hubby is staying positive so I guess I will have to also. 

Myshelsong - I did a little research because I wanted to know what happened. There is a think call Empty Follicle Syndrome with a couple different suspected causes. It may be something like that...who knows. I just wish my doc had discussed it more. I guess if this cycle doesn't work then I'll be hearing more during my post-cycle appt with him.


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks ladies! We also got our genetic testing report back. 8 out of 12 were genetically normal, including this one!! So I think that decreases my chances of miscarriage. And we have 5 girls and 3 boys! I didn't want to find out just yet what this one is!

RQ, I'm hoping your embryos stay on track, you can transfer one and freeze 2!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fern, yah for that surprise egg. I'm betting that both of you end up with perfect embryos!


----------



## BronteForever

Froggy - yay again. Would you mind explaining how they did genetic testing at your clinic? Was this PGS? I thought they normally waited and then did a FET but I'm curious why they did results after transfer. We are stiiiiillllllll trying to decide if it's worth it to pay for. Regardless sounds like yours are good to go. So exciting. 

Rq - hope you get a good report and all of them fertilize!!!

Fern - best wishes on Wednesday.


----------



## froggyfrog

Bronte, they typically do wait for a FET to ensure that the transfer is done with one of tested embryos. I bought a package of 2 fresh and 2 frozen and didn't want to waste this fresh transfer so I took a gamble. My Dr let me navigate my own cycle this time. I told her exactly what I wanted and she made it happen!


----------



## BronteForever

Gotcha makes sense. So glad your gamble worked!! So another question (sorry I have a lot of them), are you glad you did PGS then? And was there a lot of differences between the grading of the embryos by the embryologist and the results from the PGS test? Or are they not that specific?


----------



## froggyfrog

They weren't that specific. I'm sure I could ask that question the next time I talk to my nurse. Just see what grade they all are. I know that most of my embryos were graded a this cycle though. So I could see if any graded b made it. I am really glad we did it. It really decreases my chance of miscarriage. And since I did the scratch I know my lining is in top shape as well. So I really feel good about this baby being sticky. And I'll feel better for our future transfers knowing that they have been tested so it takes that factor out. The money is a lot to come up with. We paid 5000.00, and had to borrow it from dhs 401k.


----------



## nimbec

Gosh things are moving quickly here... 

So sorry Tina...it sucks and nothing anyone can do or say will make you feel any better but (((hugs))) and try to look after yourself as best you can. 

Froggy yay that is a fabulous looking BFP...how exciting congratulations!!!

Rq fingers crossed they all fertilise for you.

Fern great news they are all still doing well! eek! 

As for me just waiting....but my schedule has arrived and I start on the 21st down regging and baseline scan and cyst removal is on the 6th June...EC then provisionally booked for 20th June - seems an age away but hopefully time will pass quickly. I'm very nervous abou my cyst drainage they say it will be treated like EC in the way they do it but i fear i will be in lots of pain :( ...the things we do! 

Good luck to everyone else too - I may not be able to post often but i'm trying to keep up with you all.


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks so much for the answers Froggy. I would be curious if you find out if any b graded embryos made it. It's going to cost us the same amount as you and I want to do it because my RE highly suggested it for me to reduce miscarriages as well. I know they take what they think is the best embryo regardless so I've been trying to research as much as I can. If money wasn't an object I totally would but unfortunately it is. I think it would definetly help with peace of mind though which is priceless during this process. 

nimbec - good luck with your cyst removal and starting your cycle. EC will be here before you know it.


----------



## elliecain

Hi all.
Nimbec, we are quite close this cycle... I had a 2 hour info and planning session this evening to start down regs next week.

I'm doing a GnRH Agonist protocol. I take norethisterone tablets from cd19 (next Wed 25th) then use the buserelin nasal spray from cd21. After 14 days of the nasal spray, I will have a baseline scan then hopefully I will start stimming Gonal-F (only 150iu, this low dose is due to my very high AMH) and I'll trigger with Ovitrelle when my follies are ready.

My head is mashed with all the info! But I'm happy and excited too!
She said I was the only patient she'd had who knew what embryo glue and assisted hatching were (I'll have both). She was shocked that I knew so much about the process already, but that's what time on the boards does and it really helps me to know what to expect. I'd have felt even more overwhelmed if it had all been new info.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all! May I join? Provided my cd2 bloodwork and ultrasound checks out tomorrow, I'll be starting my second attempt at ivf tomorrow! Long story but last month my ivf was cancelled because I didn't respond well enough to the meds within the clinic's window for doing ivf, so they cancelled me and I did an IUI. This was my 3rd iui and also bfn. I have switched to a new clinic that seems like they really are big time and have their act together, so I go there tomorrow. I am turning 35 tomorrow, have DOR, and have no children yet and have never conceived. Been ttc since January, 2015 -6 months after our wedding. Hoping ivf will give us the family we want. Glad to join other ladies that are also going through not just ttc, but ivf. What a road it's been so far.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi hiker! Welcome!

You're welcome to join our group :)

What a bummer last month was canceled. At least you are already up to cd2 and your on your way. What meds will you be on? I hope this new clinic is your good luck charm and you'll get your bfp this time!


----------



## Kat_F

Froggy wonderful to see those BFPs!! Looks good keep going :)

Hiker best of luck with your cycle. You should have more luck with IVF I'm sure :) much more control than iui and with a fresh cycle too. My fingers are crossed for you. Will you do icsi?


----------



## froggyfrog

Hi hiker! Keep us updated on your appointment! 

Thanks kat! I tested again this morning and I'm still pregnant! I took a digital last night after dh said he wanted to see the words and it popped up after just a short hold. So I think I'm at that point where I can test at any time and get a positive.


----------



## froggyfrog

Nimbec I hope it's not too painful! Gl!

Ellie, how exciting your getting started next week!! yay!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Froggy- are you going for a beta? When will you have your first OB ultrasound?


----------



## froggyfrog

I go for beta on the 19th. So just 3 more days. I'm not sure what day would be my ultrasound, but I'm sure I won't have to wait too long. Maybe two weeks. They will check my beta a few times


----------



## Phoenix725

Is it too late for me to join? I'm pretty new around here and doing my very first IVF starting at the end of the month when AF arrives :)


----------



## rebecca822

Phoenix725 said:


> Is it too late for me to join? I'm pretty new around here and doing my very first IVF starting at the end of the month when AF arrives :)

Hi, you are welcome to join!

There are a few June ladies around and we will all stick around to keep you company.

What protocol will you be doing for IVF?


----------



## nimbec

Hi All 

Elliecain gosh yes we will be close and I also have a high AMH so will be starting with 150miu too! I will start burselin on the 21st to down reg so a little different to you but our baseline scans should be around the same time. eek its getting closer now! 

Froggy Yay on the bfp words :happydance:

Hiker welcome and good luck for the appointment fingers crossed they will be on the ball for you - are you doing a different protocol this time?

Phoenix you are very welcome here, there are a few of us June ladies here already :) You will be starting before you know it. Will you be on a short or long protocol? 

Fern Good luck for tomorrow - any news on how those embryos are today? hopefully very busy growing! 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, short post sorry but work is CRAZY busy atm!! 

Transfer is tomorrow at 1. They didn't remove the embies from the incubator today so I just have to trust they're doing ok. We also obviously need to check my lining thickness (I kinda over-responded to the estrogen supplements ) and if my progesterone levels are high enough so the cycle might be cancelled but I HOPE not.

Nimbec and ellie- your time will be here super soon! Trust me it flies by.

Froggy- congrats again!

Rebecca - how is your lining progressing?

Hi all the new ladies!


----------



## froggyfrog

GL tomorrow fern! I can't wait for your update!


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - welcome to this group. Nice to see you over hear and I really hope you move forward as scheduled with your stims for IVF.

Phoenix - welcome to the boards and hope you have success with IVF.

Fern - best wishes tomorrow. Really hope it all goes as scheduled.

Glad to follow the journeys of several of you that are starting soon.


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- good luck tomorrow!! I'll find out tomorrow morning how my lining looks. I hope it's nice and thick!


----------



## kristix

Hey all.

Been TTC for years, after about 5 failed IUIs we finally took the leap to ivf.

My retrieval is in 2 days. Starting to feel excited &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## elliecain

Good luck today Fern.

Good luck with retrieval kristix, so exciting!

Afm, after the mammoth info meeting on Monday, I'm just waiting. I had a +opk and temp dip today, so will probably ovulate today. We bd on Monday and may again tonight, but I'm actually scared of conceiving this month. If I do, but then mc (which is likely, given my NK cells), I'll have messed up the IVF cycle.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies, welcome and good luck!

Afm 5dpt and feeling out. :sad:
I understand it is super early and I need to just let it happen but my boobs are no longer sore which makes me believe I am totally out. No more hcg in my system I don't think. No twinges, weird cm, cramps nothing! Ugh I just want this so bad. Rant over, thanks ladies.


----------



## froggyfrog

Myshel, my boobs don't hurt anymore either, no cm, I didn't have any twinge but did and still have cramps. Don't feel out yet. 

I'm getting excited about my beta tomorrow! My test line was almost as dark as the control today.


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## rebecca822

Myshelsong- you're not out yet. It's still very early. When is your beta?

Afm- had an appt this morning and my lining hasn't grown since last week! It was 7 last week and still at 7! That's with adding the injectable estridiol. I wonder what the doctor will say about this. I really hope they don't cancel the cycle. Chances for implantation are considerably higher with a thicker lining.


----------



## rebecca822

kristix said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Been TTC for years, after about 5 failed IUIs we finally took the leap to ivf.
> 
> My retrieval is in 2 days. Starting to feel excited &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Hi! Welcome to our group! You're pretty far along your cycle. Are you doing the transfer this month?


----------



## Myshelsong

My beta is Monday lol. I know I am being silly, just having a sad day I think.

Kristix- good luck on the IVF cycle! We did 6 IUIs before moving forward so I am hoping for you! 

My fingers are crossed for you froggy, those tests are looking wonderful! How are you feeling? I really hope this is it for you, you seriously deserve it.


----------



## Lanabanana

:Hi everyone, I had two blastocyst embryos transferred yesterday so today is Day 1 post transfer, feel bloated and very tired. Still don't feel fully recovered from the collection last week. I've come home from work early to rest :sleep:. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## froggyfrog

I feel good! I'm a little tired earlier, and have been really thirsty all the time. I gagged yesterday while cleaning out the refrigerator and dumping some leftovers.


----------



## Fern81

Hi all, I'm PUPO with one grade BB expanded blastocyst :) (never thought I'd say that!) And we are freezing the remaining 2 together. Of the frozen ones: One is a blastocyst of lesser quality and one is an early blastocyst. So if this doesn't work then we will do FET with both the remaining ones at once. (The fourth embie is not usable.)

It was such a random experience! After all the talks with dr about only putting back 1 embie; today he says "Right so we're putting back two embryos".... Immediately I'm like "WOAAHHH this is NOT what we discussed!" So after a lot of hemming and hawing and to & fro with the embryologist, we decided to only transfer 1. This is the only time we will ever do IVF so DH and I both decided that we'd rather transfer one good embie and freeze at least 1 good one; instead of placing both good ones today and then have no good ones left if this cycle fails.

The transfer was OK but right after my bladder started to spasm! (I tend to get bladder muscle spasms since after my last laparoscopy). I could only remain lying down for 10 minutes then I was in so much pain my husband had to help me get off the bed so I could urinate. I think it was a bit soon but uncontrollable bladder spasms also can't be good for the uterus, right. :shrug:

First beta in a week! :coffee::coffee:

Nimbec - If they do the cyst aspiration the same way as egg retrieval then don't stress. Mine hurt much less than a bikini wax IMHO. And I loved the sedation lol! :)

RQ lots of luck with your upcoming transfer!

Lana - yeah we're 1ww buddies!

Myshel - hope you survive these last few days. Sending you sticky vibes. xx

Aaawwww rebecca keep us updated! Wonder why your lining didn't grow with all that extrogen??

Hugs to everyone else!


----------



## Lanabanana

Sorry but I'm very new to this forum and wondered if anyone could give advice on the wait. I only had blastocyst transfer yesterday (day 5 post collection) but they are testing me in 8 days. Is this normal? Also, I wasn't given any advice on rest etc, just told not to exercise or go swimming. I went straight back to work yesterday but my friend said she took two days off work after her ET. Should I be resting?

Also - is anyone using the Cyclogest 400mg pessaries? I was asked to switch 'location' with it after ET and its not as effective at remaining in place now, this morning I lay in bed for 20 mins to help it but I don't think I'll have time to do that everyday! 

Any advice greatly received xx


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Fern! Yay!


----------



## Lanabanana

fern81 Hi Fern81

So, so happy to find someone on same timeline. I turned up at hospital yesterday with a really full bladder but also with an upset stomach. My transfer was delayed by 15 minutes due to previous patient so I had to use the toilet for a no.2 ( sorry TMI but I have Crohn's disease so typical) but still managed to keep a full bladder - so full I was asked to empty some of it, not just once but twice because I was still uncomfortable. 

I was due to go for a 3 day transfer but they pushed it to a 5 day due to good progress. I am 40 with very low AMH so this may be our first & last shot of IVF, 5 eggs fertilised but 2 went to blasto so we have gone for both. I wish I'd paid more attention on the grading, I think they said bc but one was good and the other average. We are lucky enough to have a 2 year old conceived naturally or the more I learn "by miracle" as it appears my at least one of my tubes may have been damaged with adhesions from Crohns surgery. I'm just clinging onto that as an indication that it can happen..... Xx


----------



## rebecca822

Hi Lana,

Congrats on being pupo.

I know all too well about the joys of Crohns. My DH has a severe case and it's fun :)

The no peeing for the transfer was by card the hardest thing. I have a small bladder and I was just miserable!

Many clinics tell you that it's not necessary to go on bed rest after the transfer. Take it easy and don't run a marathon but normal activity level is ok.

My clinic tests beta at 12 dp5dt. Last time that fell out on Sunday so they agreed to test on Friday.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Oh my goodness, this thread moves so quickly! And such a roller coaster journey for everyone, I'm so sorry for those who it hasn't worked out for this time.

And to those who have received BFPs - congratulations! Everyone here deserves to see that pink line!

I had a scan last week to check lining was thin and that nothing was happening 'down there' - all as it should be. Now taking Progynova tablets which seemed to have evened out my mood a bit, and have a scan next Wed to check my lining is thickening up. If all is well then transfer will hopefully be the week after on the 2nd or 3rd June.

Lanabanana - I was going to post asking what everyone was doing in terms of resting after their transfer. I'm actually taking 2 weeks off work! I don't have a strenuous job at all, I sit in front of a computer all day and know that my mind will wander and I'll end up googling symptoms and obsessing! Work isn't a great place to be just now, the atmosphere is terrible, and I also have holidays to use up.
I think you just need to do what you are comfortable with, and that won't send you crazy e.g. I know some people would go mad being at home for 2 weeks.


----------



## Myshelsong

I took two days to hang out and rest, which was recommended by my clinic. I honestly don't think that it makes any difference, I think it is really for you and your mental state.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies,

Well thankfully they are allowing me to do the transfer next week! Wednesday is the big day.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all,
Thank you for the warm welcome. To answer your questions, at my old clinic, I responded well to 150IU of Follistim for my IUI's (like 5-7 follicles), so for IVF, they put me on 300, then bumped up to 450 IU plus 75 of Menopur, then bumped me up to 150. I did not respond - had only 1 follicle at that huge dose. Only difference was I was put on BCP's to start which I think may have suppressed things. At that clinic I have no choice but to take BCP's because they batch cycle their patients. They recommended next time to start off at 450Follistim and 150 menopur.

Whether the BCPs did it or not, I'd prefer to not take them, so I found a new place that is willing to forgo them. Interestingly they are suggesting I not go on the megadose, since I responded before on just 150. So we shall see. They are also suggesting ICSI due to my DOR and often those eggs are not easy to penetrate the doc said. She also is suggesting implanting 2 because of the decreased chances of success due to DOR...

Yesterday my bloodwork and US checked out so we were given the green light! I start meds tonight: 225 Follistim and 75 menopur. Then I go back Saturday morning to see what's happening. I think they called this a "short" or "quick start" protocol? Not exactly sure.

Birthday was weird. 35 affected me especially due to the "maternal age" thing. And lately I've just been stressed, overwhelmed, withdrawn and weird with people. Kinda came to a head yesterday and I really had a hard time being happy on my birthday. It's hard to keep this thing a secret, and as much as it probably would feel better to be open about it, I also don't think it's most people's business (including many of my friends). So at times I can be noncommital about activities due to appointment scheduling, med administration time, not drinking alcohol at events. And when I do go out, I feel like I don't want to be there. Anyone else feel this way, or can you all just go about your lives unfazed? It's really wearing on me, and I know I've just begun.


----------



## elliecain

Hiker, fingers crossed for you. Happy birthday for yesterday. :cake:

I turn 39 tomorrow and I'm feeling very meh about my birthday. I am desperate to have a baby before I turn 40, so I've only got a couple more months to try. We've given this last one a good go before I start IVF.


----------



## Hiker1

Ellie you and I started ttc at the exact same time. I also have thyroid disease. I hope we both get lucky this year!


----------



## kristix

rebecca822 said:


> kristix said:
> 
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> Been TTC for years, after about 5 failed IUIs we finally took the leap to ivf.
> 
> My retrieval is in 2 days. Starting to feel excited &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Hi! Welcome to our group! You're pretty far along your cycle. Are you doing the transfer this month?Click to expand...


I have no clue when they are gonna transfer to be honest, they haven't talked about that yet. I am doing the genetic testing since I am 38. So that will need to be done first. Not sure how long that all takes.

I am so nervouse about my retrieval! I hope so hard I get good results. My husband got hit by a car as a pedestrian on sat and broke his leg in two places... So hopefully that won't interfere with his sample ugh

I couldn't even imagine if we went through all this for nothing. It's so scary. I have been really trying to cpncieve since 2011. And all failed iuis. So disappointing.... So if i have to even look at even one pregrancy stick that only has one line....one more time i think I might go insane.


This has been such a long road for us, this has to work.


----------



## want2bmum11

Hi ladies - two apologies! First for being absent (have had soooo much going on), and second because this will probably be a long post!

Have just ben trying to catch up with everything - sounds like lots of people getting close to ET/OTD which is good. And sorry for the ladies who have not had luck this cycle. Fingers crossed soon this infertility nightmare will start to lift for us all.

AFM it's been an interesting few months. I had a meeting with my clinic after I was officially discharged after my miscarriage to talk through my last cycle. She said that from the looks of it my egg quality was the issue. Cue me being devastated etc etc. However, what she did say was that it could just be a one off as opposed to an actual long term problem. Going forward she suggested trying the short protocol as it can be better for egg quality and also more gentle.

So I booked in (as you have to give one months notice) and got all my meds, and started at the beginning of the month. I was taking 112.5 Gonal-F which was upped to 137.5 from Day 6, and is now being reduced to 112.5 again from tomorrow, with a scan on Friday to determine if EC will be Monday. 

I am also taking Cetrotide every morning - the first time I had to do that I nearly fainted (apparently it was shock?!), but am getting more used to it.

I have around 18 follies growing as of yesterday, 2 of which are ahead of the pack, and the rest are growing at around the same rate which is better. Best of all my hormone levels are soooooo much lower than last time.

Interestingly I was also told that apparently when they start changing the dose (like they had to do to me last time due to my hormone levels) and coasting me (again due to hormones) it can sometimes affect the quality, although the consultant told me this was not the case.

Can be very difficult knowing what to expect.

The whole process is draining, tiring and emotionally charged, and it's nice to have these boards to come to.

Thank you all for reading and I will try to stay more involved now things are calming down.

Fingers Crossed for everyone and looking forward to more updates x


----------



## Rq120

Busy place! I forgot to check in yesterday - busy day at work.

MyShelsong - are you testing at home or just waiting for beta?? My boobs are extremely tender but I didn't take the HCG shot. I don't think you can extrapolate boob soreness/tenderness to being pregnant. Hopefully the rest of your wait goes fast and is stress free.

Fern - GREAT news. You give me some hope! I'm so excited for you.

Rebecca - I CANT believe that about your lining. Keep us updated on what the doc says. 

AFM, I go for my transfer at 7am tomorrow. I won't know how many (if any) embryos I'll have. With only 3 eggs retrieved/fertilized you just never know. It could be a total bust. I am a little anxious but not at the same time. I guess I'm just getting used to waiting. I'll make sure I update tomorrow.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am 6dpt and super sick with a head cold, and I just started spotting. This cannot be a good sign...

Good luck RQ120, the transfer is easy hope you get great follicles.


----------



## rebecca822

Myshel- I had spotting a few days before I got my bfp. Don't worry about it. Are you taking PIO injections? Sometimes that helps with the spotting.

Afm- the doctor is ok moving forward with the transfer even though the lining is thick because my blood numbers look great. Also, it's not only about the thickness of the lining, but also the appearance and she likes how mine looks. So Wednesday will be transfer day. Can't wait!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Myshel maybe it's ib? 

Rebecca, I'm so happy you get to transfer! Wednesday will be here before you know it!

Good luck tomorrow Rq!

Hiker, both of my stim cycles I started with my period. I didn't do bcp, and I had good results both times.


----------



## Fern81

Rq- good luck with tomorrow! ! Can't wait for your update.

Myshel- hope it's just an embie burrowing! 

Rebecca - Wednesday is just around the corner, yay. 

Afm -I fell down the stairs today :( while busy with a million chores in between seeing students. I'm soooo sore and tired and fed up! Feels like I've messed up my chances. Wish I could just take 1 day off.


----------



## rebecca822

Froggy- how you feeling so far?

Fern- aww sorry honey. Hope you are ok! Can you take off a mental health day?


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww fern, I'm sure you didn't mess anything up! I'm sorry your having a bad day! 

Rebecca, I'm feeling good. I went for my beta this morning, so just waiting to hear back. I showed them my pictures of my tests, and they were really excited. I won't have an ultrasound until I'm 7 weeks , so in 3 weeks will be my ultrasound. We will schedule that today I think. I also got them to write down the gender and seal it in a envelope. So that we can look at it together!


----------



## Fern81

Rebecca- unfortunately I have my own business and get paid per hour. So if I take a day off I lose that whole day's income and we can't afford that after these IVF costs :(. 

Thanks for the sympathy ladies. 

Froggy- so cool that you can find out the gender already!


----------



## rebecca822

froggyfrog said:


> Aww fern, I'm sure you didn't mess anything up! I'm sorry your having a bad day!
> 
> Rebecca, I'm feeling good. I went for my beta this morning, so just waiting to hear back. I showed them my pictures of my tests, and they were really excited. I won't have an ultrasound until I'm 7 weeks , so in 3 weeks will be my ultrasound. We will schedule that today I think. I also got them to write down the gender and seal it in a envelope. So that we can look at it together!

Oh wow, that's awesome! When will you open it?!
Nice you get to find out so early!!


----------



## rebecca822

Fern81 said:


> Rebecca- unfortunately I have my own business and get paid per hour. So if I take a day off I lose that whole day's income and we can't afford that after these IVF costs :(.
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy ladies.
> 
> Froggy- so cool that you can find out the gender already!

Sorry that's too bad :(
I have vacation days saved up which I will use for the week after transfer. I'm going with hubby to Phoenix for 5 days. It'll help with the long 12 day wait. 

I will test early using an Frer and the good thing is I didn't need trigger so there's no hcg in my system to fool the test. If it's positive then I'll no it's a true positive.

I see your beta is Wednesday. We can wait together since Wednesday is my transfer. It'll be the big day for both of us!


----------



## froggyfrog

My beta is 182!! I'm not sure when we will open it! Maybe tonight!


----------



## elliecain

Froggyfrog - 182 is great! Congratulations!!!
What a fab thing to find out the gender now :)

Fern and Rebecca - I'm another one on the Wednesday excitement boat, as I start down regging then!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi ladies, 
Wondering if anyone can relate. Do you find that with all this IVF stuff, you really have to put planning on hold? I have a reunion with friends over Memorial Day weekend, but being that I started stims last night, it seems that time-wise, I will likely either have a) monitoring appointments over that weekend (usually every other day) or b) egg retrieval. I really want to see my friends, many of whom are flying in for this, but I can't justify driving 5 hours (and all the stress of that) to only have to leave the next day. Plus one friend is pregnant, and this other girl who honestly gets on my nerves as it is, just informed us she is as well with her second child. (She informed us a few months ago that she would like to be pregnant during the reunion - must be nice to be able to plan your pregnancies...) So even if it turns out appointments won't get in the way, I'm really not looking forward to hearing pregnancy talk all weekend, then trying to sneak in my meds, explain why I'm not drinking, and avoid questions about when I'm going to be having a baby... And if I don't go at the last minute, how do I explain that? (I'm a terrible liar) And I'll feel depressed because I won't see my friends. Seems like there's no good option for me here. And thus adding I feel so discouraged and down lately. Any advice?


----------



## Myshelsong

My advise is say you are going but plan not to go. Last minute have the flu. They will none be the wiser.

Yay froggy, congrats it is great you have a positive!

Rebecca, no injections but I am on progesterone tablets.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hiker I second what myshel said. Just fake being sick.

We opened the gender....and it's a boy!!!


----------



## Hiker1

Congratulations Froggy! You must be beside yourself with happiness!! Must feel so real now! All the best to you and your hubby!!


----------



## BronteForever

Froggy - yay, congrats. I thought with all those girls it was likely to be a girl. So excited for you. 

Hiker - that's a tough one. If you don't think you can work it around your schedule or want to be around pregnancy talk just be honest and say something came up that you can't get out of. I've found being vague is nice. I've used a lot of having "medical procedures" when I've had to rearrange my work schedule for next month already. No one really asks. If they are friends it might be harder to get away with so even more vague would be better.

Myshel - I'm sure it's super hard but try not to read into the spotting too much. Keeping my fingers super crossed for you.


----------



## rebecca822

Wow froggy, how exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rq120

Congrats froggy. It's nice to see a BFP on this thread.


----------



## miranda007

Oh Froggy I remember you from another thread and I wondered how you were going
I'm so happy for you!!!!! Congrats on your precious boy. A happy and a healthy to you. I really and so happy for u.. And hopefully everyone on here gets their BFP!!

Hiker - yeah I found my 35th bday so depressing.. But didn't compare to my 36th when I still wasn't pregnant and my little sister told me she was pregnant after trying for a month! It will happen for u!! Looking forward to seeing your BFP news soon! 
And lemon.. And anyone else I've missed


----------



## Rq120

So we got some good news. Out of the 3 eggs we got 3 embryos!! A 4ab, 2bb and an early blasto! We are putting back 2 per my husband's decision. I couldn't make up my mind. Still waiting for the transfer but it's a relief to here the news, esp when I found I only retrieved 3 eggs.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's great news rq!!!


----------



## Lanabanana

That's great news rq. 3 out of 3 is great. When is your ET?

Out of 5 I ended up with 2 bc blastos transferred on Tues and have had a salty taste in my mouth since. My GP today said that is a common sign of pregnancy so hoping it lasts until preg test next week.


----------



## Lanabanana

Hi Froggyfrog, that's great news. I didn't know they could tell the gender that early, how does that work? I thought they could only do it at 12 week scan but that may be an NHS thing?


----------



## rebecca822

Lanabanana said:


> Hi Froggyfrog, that's great news. I didn't know they could tell the gender that early, how does that work? I thought they could only do it at 12 week scan but that may be an NHS thing?

She did PGD so they know the gender from the chromosome testing. Kind of cool!


----------



## froggyfrog

We had genetic testing done on our embryos. They look at the chromosomes, and can see what gender it is.


----------



## Lanabanana

Also - has anyone had stinging eyes as a symptom? I thought it was due to a new eyeliner but not wearing it today and Google search says it could be?


----------



## Lanabanana

Thanks Froggyfrog & Rebecca, I understand now. 

Sorry if I'm babbling loads but I'm freaking out a bit now as I am juggling two major things at the moment. I had an interview this morning and will find out end of next week if I get the job. So next week could be full of life changing info. Job is in another country.........


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks for all the suggestions on excuses. I think vague will be best. It will have to be last minute because I just don't know what next week's scans will bring! 

Congrats of the 3 healthy embies!

Lana, I hope you get lots of positive news next week for many reasons!

Side questions- what supplements are you all taking? Any in particular your docs recommend? What about baby aspirin? How do you (or do you) all adjust your eating, drinking, exercising, sleeping habits during stims, retrievals and transfers? Just curious!


----------



## Myshelsong

So still spotting a little bit but starting cramping a bit this morning. Trying not to freak out too much I amhoping this is good but I have felt all of this before right before AF so my hopes are not up very much.

Congrats on the three fertilized RQ!


----------



## rebecca822

Myshel- when will you start testing?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Quick hello from me we have our main supplier from overseas staying with us this weekend so I any not be able to get on much :( 

Froggy yay amazing news how exciting!!

myshel keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hiker I just try to be healthy I have decided restricting things is not going to be good for my mood...I will try and drink as much water as possible and I don't drink tea/coffee anyway as I don't like them so my caffeine levels are quite low - chocolate will be my nemesis and once I start down reg tomorrow I will not have any...hubby better watch out lol! 

Lana good luck for all next week hopefully a good week for you. 

Ellie time is passing quickly not long now! 

As for me I start down reg tomorrow yay feels good to actually start something eventually! Quite excited! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## elliecain

I finally got my treatment schedule through today and it's so exciting! 
My baseline scan is on the 10th June and then I'll start stimming, with my first check scan on 17th. My FSH dose is really low because of my high AMH. I'm only going to inject 150iu one day and 75iu the next. Retrieval expected around 24th... I'm so excited!!!


----------



## BronteForever

Great news Rq!!!! Hope all 3 keep growing and the 2 they put in stick!

ellicain and nimbec - congrats on starting. So excited for you both!

Myshel - still keeping my fingers crossed for you. Really hope it's not AF showing up. Definitely keep us posted.

Hiker - I'm glad you asked this question, since I'm curious as well. I'm on a few Facebook groups and a ton of them eat pineapple cores, avocados, etc. around implantation time. And there's quite a few supplements they take like CoQ10 (which I think some in this group take as well). I think it will be overwhelming for me to try some of it, so I think you have to do within what you feel could help you specifically. Though I'd like to do acupuncture before the procedure and the clinic for it is right next door. I'm also a fan of avocados, so might just throw in some extras around that time. 

Lanabanna - good luck and hope you get the job. Moving to another country would be exciting, but it would be a big change and lots going on at once. Don't feel bad for needing support at all. That's what we are here for!


----------



## Rq120

Lana I had my ET today! I'm PUPO!

Excited for you Ellie. 

Myshelsong, hang in there!!


----------



## Rq120

Y'all I expected a little more from this Valium! I had a crappy nights sleep last night because of the early transfer. I was expecting the Valium to put me to sleep but I laid down when I got home afterward and there was no way I was sleeping. So I got up and took a hot shower and shaved my legs. Then fixed my hair all fancy and did my makeup and then painted my nails (I do my own gel nails so they take a little while) and then had my hubby take me to the store. I was joking that I need a Valium everyday if I'm this productive. But I'm glad I wasn't zonked out or sleepy all day. It's rainy here now so it might be time to nestle into the couch.


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats Rq! When will you test?


----------



## kristix

Hey everyone.

So I had my retrieval on Thursday.

They got ten , and originally only 3 were mature....but they said about 4 or 5 were really close...soooo today they called me and advised :
8 mature and out of the 8, 7 sucesfully fertilized.


Soooo now I wait. Sunday I find out how many survive assisted hatching.
I hate waiting.


----------



## Rq120

Kristix -those are good numbers

Rebecca - beta is the Tuesday after Memorial Day. I prob won't test at home.


----------



## elliecain

Kristix, that's great. Good luck!

RQ120, congrats on being PUPO and fingers crossed xx


----------



## Rq120

Lab called this morning. The early blasto turned into an embryo stage 3BA so not too bad. Now we will have one on ice if case this fresh cycle is dud.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats RQ!! 

Myshel- how are you??

Lana- I'm also going a bit bonkers & overthinking & googling everything! And it does NOT make the time pass more quickly lol. Sending you hugs!

Hiker- Since 3 months before IVF, DH and I've been taking co-q 10, l-arginine, l-carnitine, multivits, salmon oil and extra zinc & vitamin C. (Since transfer however, I've only been taking prenatals & salmon oil; not all the amino acids or co-q 10 anymore) also been following an anti-inflammatory /paleo style eating plan to help with my endometriosis. I take baby aspirin daily (having been diagnosed with a slight, subclinical blood clotting disorder) and cortizone daily to lower my immune response, to try to prevent my body from rejecting the embryo. And of course progesterone & estrogen supplements. :)

Froggy- congrats on your boy!

Afm- I'm either sick or pregnant. Very dizzy & upset stomach today, pounding heart & headache. I'm constantly hungry though? I don't think the hormone treatment is making me ill, have been taking it for more than a week?? Hm.


----------



## Fern81

Woohooo nimbec and ellie for starting this journey!! Xxx

Kristix wow 8/10 is amazing.


----------



## MissCassie

Fern81 said:


> Afm- I'm either sick or pregnant. Very dizzy & upset stomach today, pounding heart & headache. I'm constantly hungry though? I don't think the hormone treatment is making me ill, have been taking it for more than a week?? Hm.

Could very well be :) those are the exact same symptoms i had.. when i was 4dp5dt i started feeling yuck! And 5dp5dt i was super nauseouses. Thats when i got my bfp. And continued to have morning sickness up until about 16 weeks lol

Good luck!


----------



## Fern81

Omw misscassie I can't believe you are 20 weeks already! Woohoooo so glad everything is going well! Xxx


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - good luck. Hopefully this is a positive sign 

Rq - congrats on being PUPO.

Kristix - those sound like great numbers. Hope the wait isn't too horrible.


----------



## Myshelsong

Spotting as stopped, but slight cramping persists ... Feeling hopeful. Going to take a pee stick test tomorrow, can't wait until Monday for the beta. I want a heads up on whether or not to be heart broken or excited.

That is exciting RQ! Hoping that frozen can be used for a sibling one day!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone 

Fern yay I so hope this is a positive sign!! When do you plan to test? 

Myshel good luck for tomorrow I really hope you see 2 lines.

Misscassie 20 weeks half way gosh time certainly flies by. 

Kristix great numbers fx for you. 

Well I feel like a fool - so tonight was my first injection of supecur...should be easy as an ex nurse (not practised for 6 years) it should be a walk in the park yes...err well no! I suddenly forgot everything I know and went into panic mode, have I got the right dose? Am I going to have a nasty reaction, all sorts of crazy thoughts!! So there I was sweating buckets sat on the end of my bed saying 123 123 thinking what a nutter! Anyhow I did it!! Now I feel weird achy down by bladder area just weird I guess this is normal and I also feel a bit tight chested but I'm sure that is just the anxiety! What a crazy few minutes lol!! Now I have pulled myself back together and hopefully tomorrow will not be such a palava &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. I'm so excited to have actually started the process &#128512;&#128512;

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## elliecain

I'm definitely getting DH involved. He'll be following my instructions, but he'll defo be reading up on it first too. Then I'll have something nice for us both as a reward!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, I was really sick all day today. I think it was the progesterone which I took last night. I forgot how awfully painful those shots are. I am feeling better now but I was so nauseous all day.


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec- lmao!!! That sounds so familiar, I'm sure it's just nerves and you will be fine with today's shot :). Day 1= done!! 

Rebecca- sorry that the pio made you so sick.

Wellll yesterday was definitely just a stomach bug for me. I feel fine today (physically ). In fact I don't feel pregnant at all & call it intuition but I don't "sense" my embryo at all anymore. I was planning on testing daily this week to test out the trigger but now Idk.


----------



## Fern81

Myshel- stalking for pics!! Btw did you have a trigger shot too?


----------



## ES89

Hi all, do you mind if I join? As you can see from my signature, I did ivf back in February/March but unfortunately I was at risk of OHSS so the clinic decided to freeze my embryos. I start to down reg on the 31st May which is day 21, hoping my transfer will be beginning of July. I didn't down reg with my ivf cycle, anyone got any feedback or advise on it? Also how long from when u took your first injection did you bled?


----------



## Myshelsong

Here it is!!! I had Ovidrel trigger shot 16 days ago.
For the first time in my life I saw two lines ..... Holy moly I think this worked! Not going to get too excited until we see the beta come back doubled. We are so freaked out that this is just a trick of our minds or something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay!!!!! Congrats myshel!!!!! I can't wait for your beta! Are you going to keep testing at home to see the line get darker? It's pretty fun to watch that second line pop up when you have never seen it before!


----------



## BronteForever

Myshel - huge congrats. So exciting!!! Definetly hoping it sticks and you have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Rq120

Yay!!! So excited for you Myshelsong. Just goes to show you that you can't ever count yourself out.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats myshel! &#9825;


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations!
I'm really pleased for you and so excited. It's also a great lesson for those of us doing IVF, that no symptoms and spotting/cramps can still end in a bfp! Yayayayay! Crying a bit with happiness for you right now :)


----------



## rebecca822

Myshelsong- that looks pretty convincing!!

Congrats honey!!!


----------



## elliecain

ES89, welcome to the thread. 
I've not been on here long and am starting down regs on Wednesday, 1st ever IVF. I can't answer your questions, but wanted to welcome you, so you don't get lost amongst all the bfp excitement!


----------



## nimbec

Myshel amazing congratulations &#128512;Super news! 

Welcome Es89 I'm on my first cycle too just started down regging last night so sadly can't answer your questions just yet. 

Hope everyone is ok &#128512;. Sorry for the short post its manic here!


----------



## ES89

Thanks for the welcomes nimbec and elliecain, any daily feedback will be appreciated &#128522;&#128522; 
Lovely to see bfps on here especially after so long trying, congratulations myshelsong! X


----------



## BronteForever

Welcome ES89. I'm on my first cycle and start on cycle day 3 with stims so have a bit different of a protocol. So I can't answer your question either. Best wishes to you though. We should be transferring around the same time though unless we wait a month for PGS results.


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats myshel!! 

I'm still over here popping birth control pills. Had my endometrial scratch last week, and going for a follow up ultrasound this week. Fingers crossed for no cyst left over from our cancelled IUI and that they will let me start stimming next weekend!. 
Managing my work schedule around this ivf cycle is stressing me out. It hard to get all of my shifts traded to accommodate appointments and meds, especially when I don't have set dates but need to plan early for my coworkers


----------



## Myshelsong

I can't sleep, So excited for tomorrow! It has been almost 5 years (less one month only) from when we started trying to conceive, and after a horrible dr, incorrect SA results, a provincial move, another Dr, loads of tests, 6 IUIs and an IVF we might finally be able to breath.

Time -glad the scratch is all done, I hope the down regulation gives you a bit of a break.

Welcome,e ES. Hope you have a good month

Bronte - your turn soon.

Thank you everyone for the well wishes! Will let you know tomorrow what they say, I am crossing everything!!


----------



## ES89

That's what I did on my ivf bronteforever so down regging is all new to me and most ladies I've spoke to on here had a natural fet. 
Going to ring the clinic this morning as I'm still waiting for my invoice for my meds/meds to arrive and I'm starting to inject a week tomorrow. Making me nervous that they won't be here on time! 
Myshelsong I'm not surprised you can't sleep! Looks like we've been ttc for the same length of time and I've never seen 2 lines either. We had an issue with incorrect SA results, then when we went to start ivf finally after years of tests, scans, clomid, they discovered I had cysts on both ovaries so I had to have lap before proceeding. 1 hell of a journey! x


----------



## Hiker1

Myshel congrats to you!!! It must be so surreal to see the 2 lines. I hope everything pans out at the doctors today.

Welcome ES!!

Time, I hear you about the work schedule thing. It's like as if we don't have enough stress with all we are going through medically, we have to throw stress over work into the mix. Do your coworkers know your situation? My bosses do, but none of my coworkers, and so far mine have been understanding. It still makes me super nervous rushing to get to work after monitoring appointments. My new clinic I go to I have to fight horrible traffic so I get in almost an hour late to work, even with the earliest appointments.

Afm, I started stims Wednesday. Had a scan Saturday. Any follies I have were too small to count but my endo lining was increasing so they said that's a good sign. I cross referenced my estradiol levels with other months Ive done injections and it's higher than any other month (like 189 i think). This is a relief because last month, when I had started with bcps before ivf, my estradiol on the same day was like 21. The other months I responded well, like 5 or 7 follies, my estradiol was not as high as it was Saturday. So I'm not a doctor but between that and my endo lining thickening, I'm hopeful that I am responding this round.

Right now in the waiting room for my next scan and bloodwork. It's hitting me, given all these women and men I've seen coming and going in the past few minutes, dressed up to go to work, how prevalent infertility is. When all I seem to hear and see is friends conceiving and children everywhere, this place reminds me that I am not alone. I feel so sad seeing how many of us there are going through this. I want to reach out to everyone I see and all of you on these boards who I will never meet and give each of you a hug. This sucks but we will get through this.


----------



## rebecca822

Myshel- any news?


----------



## Rq120

Hi all, nothing to update but that's a good thing in the TWW. 

I'm kinda an emotionally wreck on these hormones post retrieval. I'm weepy one min and yelling at someone the next. I'm a pretty even keel person so it's def the hormones. Still getting the PIO shots worked out. I have bruised and I hurt from 2 out of 7 shots. I think the key is to make sure the vial is warmed up before the injection. I'll still monitor to see if this trend holds true: warmed up oil = no bruise/pain the next day.

Hearing all of your stories about work makes me feel blessed that my journey has worked out the way it has. Up until 7 months ago I worked in a hospital over 45 mins away from my clinic. Doing IVF with that job would have been VERY VERY difficult. Fortunately, god sent me in a different direction and I started an office job. My fertility clinic is on the way to work. I was only 30 mins late max when I needed to go to monitoring visits and no one in my department even knows or suspects I'm going through IVF. It was nice not to have to explain anything. Plus getting days off for the ER and ET was a piece of cake. I couldn't even imagine with a hospital schedule!! Thank goodness for small blessings.

Fern - When are you testing?

Myshelsong - Let us know what the beta results are. I think it is today right??

ES - welcome. I also did not down regulate so I don't have any advice.

Tim - good luck with your US. Hopefully you get the all clear!

Hiker - your level sounds promising! Hopefully you have a GREAT response!


----------



## Rq120

I have a funny story to share. 

So right around my transfer, I can't remember the exact timing, there was a weekend day where I saw the phrase "Be still and Know" in like 5 different places. One was at an outdoor flea market thing, one was on facebook, one was in a bathroom stall. It was weird and by the end of the day I was like "Ok, I get the message". LOL. Well this weekend we were going to the movies (my work rents out a theater and you can go for free and get free concessions). There was a little fair on the town square and as we drove up I see these two huge balloons high in the sky and one was pink and one was blue. There were only two and they were very random and only baby pink and baby blue (not red, not dark blue, not yellow...)
I laughed to myself and looked at my husband and said "Well THAT better not be a sign"!! lol We transferred two embryos based on my hubby's wishes and whereas I would welcome ANYTHING that god blesses me with, twins are not exactly on my wish list.
Just one of those things that make you smile, even if it doesn't mean anything. And if there is an off chance it means something, then it will be a funny story to tell in the future.


----------



## rebecca822

Rq- I do warm the vial of PIO. The first two injections didn't leave me with too much pain or black and blue. Last nights injection was relatively pain free (a friend of mine is a nurse and is great with the injections, she usually helps me) but I woke up in so much pain. I'm literally limping from last nights injection.


----------



## Fern81

That's such a nice story rq!! I feel exactly the same as you about having twins. I know if God blesses me with twins, He will provide for them... but we still decided to go for only one embie to start with :). Gl with the tww. It really does suck!!

Myshel- hope you have good news xx

Rebecca - urgh so sorry that you are in so much pain! Hugs hun!

I bought 5x 20miu cheapies to test out whatever is left of the trigger and to see if I start getting a true line. First beta is on Wednesday and right now I can't take it anymore lol. I don't feel pregnant at all!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry really busy today with hubby.

We are PREGNANT! Beta is at 206 10dpt5db. I hope these numbers are good, next test is Wednesday.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats myshel! 


I just tested with a 4hr hold and got a bfn, which I kinda expected but it has me confused. Last year October I did a 5000iu trigger and got bright pink positives until 14 days after the trigger (12dpo) which lead me to assume that I just metabolize the trigger very slowly. This time I triggered with 10000iu and it's gone by 10dpo? I couldn't have been pregnant last year with that cycle because I ovulated from the LEFT (the side where ovary & tube etc were all fused together). Or was I? Or did my metabolism speed up? .... or.... is it because this was only a 4hr evening hold? Weird.


----------



## froggyfrog

Great beta myshel!!


----------



## Rq120

Fern - I don't know. I can see how that is confusing. I would do another in the am and go with that. Maybe it's the 4 HR hold. 

Myshelsong- I think anything above 100 is good but you always need that second beta for comparison. Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats myshelsong!!! 
That number seems lovely. Nice and high.


----------



## Mdc

Congrats myshel!

Hello to everyone else. I posted a while back but got too busy with work travel and fell behind. This thread moves at lightning speed...love it!

Best of luck to those twwing, stimming, and just getting started. 

I passed my baseline which was great bc last iui got cancelled bc on a pesky cyst. I started stimming on Friday (in an airport bathroom...ewww! Trust me I alcoholed everything 10 times). My first stim ultrasound is tomorrow and so nervous. I feel nothing but hope to see many good quality eggies in there. I need to research, but anyone know how many is a average number to expect?


----------



## rebecca822

mdc- I don't think there's really an average. It can greatly range from person to person. On my ultrasounds they found about 15 and they actually retrieved 22. So the numbers are not super accurate.
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Fern81

Gl mdc! My dr said for someone my age 5 follies per ovary is not bad, I had 11 on my 1 functional ovary which he said was good. However then it turned out they only collected 9 of which 4 were abnormal & only 3 got fertilized. We were still able do do ivf & ET. On the other hand I've heard stories of ladies like rebecca ^^ who got even more eggs than the follies shown on u/s. I think it depends on your protocol as well as medical history. Xx I know it's super stressful but the process really does fly by!

Ok so I definitely have hcg in my system. The one from last night dried with a clear faint line & for this morning's test, a faint line showed up within 5min. Considering I'm only 6dp5dt, the question is really how much of that line is still the trigger shot! Stay tuned :) will definitely test again tomorrow morning. Maybe tonight too.


----------



## elliecain

Fingers crossed Fern :)

Hi Mdc :wave: I really don't know how many to expect either, but I do know my med dose is super low because of my high AMH. They also chose to do FSH only, whereas you have LH too, right? I think they like to get around 10-15 total, enough to get some through the next stages to transfer, but not too many to risk OHSS. In my case, they have warned me that, even on this dose, I risk OHSS and will be closely monitored.
Good luck tomorrow! I'm about 3 weeks behind you :)


----------



## rebecca822

Good luck fern! That's the 1 nice thing about an FET cycle, there's no trigger!


----------



## Myshelsong

I don't think there is a "Standard" for how many follicles they collect. Everyone protocol is different, and I know for me we only got follicles from the right ovary. 
I had 12 retrieved, 8 matured & fertilized, 1 was transferred, 3 frozen.

But I was on HIGH aggressive protocol. 300iu Gonal F from day 2 then we added more injectables on day 6

Good luck fern, hope that little line gets darker and darker!


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. This sounds super promising though!

Myshel - congrats again. Very exciting!!


----------



## Mdc

Myshel still so excited for you!

Fern good luck and I really hope the line gets darker and darker and darker.

:hi: Ellie. Such a crazy thing right. They want some but not to many. Kind of like Goldielocks. Ha!

Thanks everyone for your answers it help me put my mind at ease. Trying to stay calm is the name of the game. Appt went well and I am so happy and relieved. We have 12 follies ranging from 6-12 and 75% of those are between 9-12. We will see what my e2 levels and if they want to keep or increase my meds. Right now I will just keep on keeping on...lots of water, high protein intake, minimal carbs, and yummy avocados. Next appt Thursday.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie I forgot to say...yes I am on FSH (Follistim) and LH/FSH (Menopur :devil: btw).


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- that seems like a great number of follies.

Afm- transfer has been scheduled for 9:45am tomorrow. I can't wait to be Pupo!


----------



## BronteForever

Yay, Rebecca. So excited for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that you have a successful transfer tomorrow.

mdc - your numbers are looking great so far. Good luck!


----------



## elliecain

Good luck Rebecca!


----------



## nimbec

Mic that seems a great number of follies.

Rebecca good luck! 

Fern waiting with baited breath please keep us updated I have everything crossed for you!

Ellie good luck for tomorrow it's your first injection I think? 

All ok with me, day 4 today and getting better at injecting :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Excited for you to be pup rebecca!

Fern I hope that's the start of your bfp!

Everyone good luck with your upcoming retrievals! 

I got back my second beta....it rose to 2017! It seems He is nice and snuggled in there!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks ladies!

Best of luck Rebecca! I probably missed it but how many are you transferring?

Nimbec I am just one day ahead of you, today will be day 5. Good luck! Crazy I used to be scared of needles and if you asked me even a year ago I would have said there is no way I could do injections.


----------



## Rq120

Fern, hopefully that line will get darker and then you won't have to wonder anymore! 

Rebecca - good luck

Froggy - happy to hear about your great beta numbers


I'm 34 w/ endo and my doc told me when I started stimming that his goal is 17 follies/eggs (I don't remember which but I do remember 17 or one or the other). Our outcome didn't meet that goal, but fortunately we are still happy with the 3 day 5 embryos that we did get!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc said:


> Best of luck Rebecca! I probably missed it but how many are you transferring?

2!


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay fern! What day are you on?


----------



## Fern81

Gl with today's transfer rebecca! Hope it all goes smoothly. 

I was on 6dp5dt yesterday with the second test. ... which dried basically without a line. Will test again when I get up in a few minutes.


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- it's still quite early. Hopefully this means the hcg is out of your system and you'll get to see a true positive in a few days!

Afm- it's 5:18 and I'm up in bed too anxious to sleep!!


----------



## Rq120

Keep us updated Fern

LOL Rebecca. I didn't sleep well the night before. The only difference is I had to be at my clinic at 6:30am so being up at 5:18 wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## Fern81

Got a slightly darker line this am & beta 47,5. Will have to check if it increases in 48hrs before we can call it a true +. 

Rebecca- thinking of you. X


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - this is all sounding so promising. Keep us updated!

Rebecca - good luck again!


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow that is an early beta! Fingers crossed for you hun

Lets do a poll - when does your clinic/Dr do the first Beta test?

Mine was 10dpt


----------



## rebecca822

Hello ladies, I am pupo!!!

Was a wonderful experience and I'm looking forward to my beta!

Myshel- my clinic does the first beta at 12 days for a 5dt however, my Re agreed to allow me to come 10dp5dt because I will be away on days 12,13, and 14


----------



## Fern81

Yes it's very early.... that's why my dr follows it up 2 days later. His clinic believes it's important to catch chemical pregnancies too, for diagnostic purposes. :) hope this isn't one/not just the trigger!


----------



## Rq120

Mine is scheduled for 11dp5dt. I'm so tempted to test today. Today is 5dp5dt.....


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on being puppy Rebecca! 

Fern I hope this is it! I'm excited about your second beta


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats Rebecca! Hoping for you. &#128512;

My clinic does on day 10, then another test 2 days later to show increase. 
Will find out in the next few hours. Man I hate waiting


----------



## elliecain

Fern congrats on the beta!
Rebecca, yay for being PUPO. Not long to wait now, just 10 days :)

Afm, I started norethisterone today and I'm excited to start at last. I'll be POAS from Friday (8dpo), just in case my birthday ovulation last week worked out. You aren't supposed to take norethisterone if you're pregnant, so I do need to start testing as soon as possible.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats on being PUPO Rebecca! Whoo!


----------



## Fern81

Lol rq I started testing on 5dp5dt to test out the trigger..... that's a torture in and of itself lol! I never used to test this much.


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca, 2 PUPO congrats! I had a friend who did her first ET and she said she was surprisingly emotional. Funny you can see you LO (in your case ones) really getting its start. 

Fern, wonderful early beta and cannot wait to see the a doubled number next time!

Myshel, ugh the waiting is torture! I have yet to do a beta but goodness I would be dying. You got this though!

Ellie, yeah for your first step. I hope it is your last bc you get a surprise BFP, but either way you are on your way!

Afm, my RN called and said keep on with the same dose so stim day 5 is in the books. Now just waiting (ahhhh...all this waiting) for tomorrow's scan. Grow little follies...grow!


----------



## rebecca822

Thanks ladies!

Mdc- what's LO?
I actually did feel quite emotional during the transfer. I found the doctor to be so wonderful. She said "let's make some magic happen!" And it made me tear up. It was a really beautiful experience. The fresh transfer I had in October was very medically oriented and very cold and unemotional.


----------



## Myshelsong

Beta is in and it is 406! 
First one was 206, so we are on the right track. Just scheduled our first us for June 8. So excited!


----------



## elliecain

Rebecca, LO is little one.

Mdc, I was reading a thread elsewhere today and they were all singing "Grow, follies, grow, grow, grow" to the Johnny B Goode tune :)

Myshel, that's great news! Doubling up nicely... Settling in for the long haul!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay myshel! We have our ultrasounds the same day!


----------



## Lanabanana

Rebecca822 - congratulations on your transfer, I found it emotional too and my husband got to see it on the Ultra sound and he also teamed up.

Ellie - Good luck 

rq120 - we had ET same day, when is your test?

Froggy, Fern & Myshel - good news on Beta's. But What does Beta and all the scores mean? Is it HCG levels? I have my pregnancy test at the Fertility Unit tomorrow but is just a urine test and I haven't done one yet..... I think I can have bloods if I want to pay extra, is it worth doing. I think if it's positive they just do an ultra sound a couple of weeks later. 

I am convinced I am pregnant my belly feels like a balloon (already have DD and have had 3 x abdo surgery so nothing to hold anything in and I have metal mouth, so if pregnancy test is negative I won't believe it &#128513; and will stay there until I get a positive or get removed by security. Can blood test tell if its twins or do you have to wait until scan?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Fern great news on the beta fingers crossed!! 

Myshel & froggy yay on ultrasounds it's all very exciting! 

Ellie well done for day 1 :) I take it that you are doing a short protocol so no down regging? 

Rebecca congrats on being pupo fingers crossed now for a sticky bean. 

Hi to everyone else sorry just a quick post from me as away with work in Germany! Having a panic though I have been taking burserelin (supecur) at 9.30-10pm at night and have just read it should be taken exactly the same time and also earlier between 6 & 8pm anyone have any info on this?? Hope I haven't screwed things up! Plus now I'm an hour ahead so means I'll have to wait up to take it at 10.30 &#128584;....could I take it earlier do you think?


----------



## Fern81

Lol Lana!!! Yeah you just stay there till it's positive :). Yep a "beta" is a blood test for the hcg level in the blood stream. Fx!!

I really hope many more ladies on here get bfps. Congrats again myshel, I can just imagine you must be bursting at the seams! 

Thanks for all the support ladies. I truly mean it. Sharing this journey with you all means a lot regardless of the outcome. Sisters in arms :). I'm not going to claim a bfp unless I get a rise in hcg levels on Friday. I'm just a bit too sceptical after all these years I guess. Still feel bfn (not feeling depressed today at all, just yesterday morning). I guess it's a defense mechanism. 

Rebecca- so glad you had a nice transfer. My dr showed us the bubble on the u/s containing our embie and he said "here's your child". It made me tear up too. So nice when doctors have that human side.

Ellie- when will you test? Fx!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi nimbec!! 
Hm that's a toughie. Definitely the same time each night. Can you email/call your dr? GL!!! Can't wait until your egg collection, PUPO and then bfp :)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks fern, no sadly it's out of hours - I will call tomorrow as I don't really want to be staying up till 10.30 all week if possible (I'm shattered with work) but then I will if I have too - I'll wait up tonight to be sure. The first few I have done have been within a 45min window so fingers crossed I haven't ruined it all - hopefully I have enough days left to be precise with it :) 

I'm so holding out lots of hope for you and stalking like mad for the next beta!!

Lana that really made me chuckle and I hope you get the answer you want straight away!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks nimbec :) you will be one of the first to know I promise. Xx I don't think 45 mins will make such a big difference. Just as long as it's not 6pm one day then 8pm the next, followed by a 4pm and a 9 pm shot (that's what the nurse @ my clinic told me). Let us know what they say.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Fern I'll definitely let you know what they say as maybe helpful to others who are new. X


----------



## elliecain

No, I'm on long protocol too. I start buserelin on Friday for 2 weeks then start stimming gonal f on 10th June. Ive got a week of norethisterone from today to induce withdrawal bleed after I stop it.

I'm going to start POAS this weekend, just to rule out a surprise natural bfp, as we still TTC while waiting to start down regs.


----------



## nimbec

Ah that makes sense now! Gosh wouldn't that be a nice surprise!! 

The reason I was confused was I was given norethisterone when I was planned on to a short protocol cycle (sadly never got started) - I'm not the most clued up but getting their now!


----------



## Myshelsong

The Beta is just another term for blood test that looks for your HCG level.
my clinic does two, just to make sure the numbers are increasing as it would for a viable implantation. Low numbers could mean ectopic, or the embryo did not fully implant or even may have stopped growing. It is all very specific, but everyone has different numbers so the variance in the numbers differ greatly. it is the increase that is important.... from what i have read online. 

If you want a blood test I say go for it. As long as the line is getting darker every day you know the HCG in your system is getting bigger and bigger. That is the most important thing. 

Froggy - Yay, We are officially ultrasound buddies! So excited for you, and me. Feeling positive for both of us.


----------



## Rq120

5dp5dt with Lupron trigger and got a bfp on a FRER HOWEVER I did 2500 units of Novarel 5 days ago so need to test tomorrow to see the line get lighter or darker.

Lana - my blood test at the clinic is 5/31


----------



## Lanabanana

Thanks for all your kind words and helpful info xx

Nimbec - i didn't take my supercur at the same time everyday, I was sometimes 45mins between times. Also injected at 9-9.45pm

Have just realised I forgot to do my cyclogest suppository, have now done it 5 hours late. I hope that won't mess anything up.


----------



## rebecca822

Rq- fingers crossed for you that your line gets darker! 
Lana- good luck tomorrow! I hope it's positive.
Fern- I am with you. I am so skeptical to believe good news until it's really true! Fingers crossed that Friday beings great news.


----------



## Timetotry

FERN! I'm so excited for you! Come on beta, increase! 
Fingers crossed for your next bhcg! 

Congrats again myshel, great increase!


----------



## Rq120

So I found this and thought it interesting. 

"Trace amounts of hCG can remain the body for as many as fourteen days after hCG injections. The rule of thumb that doctors use is that it takes one day for each 1000 units of hCG to leave your boy. So, if you get a 10,000 unit injection of hCG, it will take approximately ten days for it to all leave your system."

So according to this my 2500 units of novarel should have been out 2.5 days ago. Still can't count on it, but interesting none the less.

Oh and because I have NEVER seen double lines I thought I would share my test with you all.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## elliecain

That's a great line, I have good feelings about it.

What a very successful few days on this thread... I hope the luck holds out for another 6 weeks, at least!!!


----------



## Fern81

Oohhhh good luck RQ I hope that line darkens up!! :)

My hpt lines today (8dp5dt) are basically the same as yesterday. The lines did immediately show up though but I guess the only way I will know for sure is after tomorrow. 

I need some sense talked into me! I lay awake all night freaking out. I've spent so many years accepting that I'm never going to have kids& planning out my life, that I never really prepared myself for actually having a child. Now I feel like I'm not ready and have no clue what I'm doing!!! My emotions are all over the place.


----------



## Lanabanana

Fern81 - bless you, what you are feeling is perfectly normal. It took me 8 months to get pregnant with my DD and when I finally got a +ve, my DH and I drove to work in silence thinking "our life has changed forever" but this is perfectly normal and a process you emotions need to go through. It's all worth it xxx


----------



## Fern81

Thanks soooo much lana. I needed to hear that. My rational mind tells me everything will be ok no matter what; but my emotions & hormones are just haywire. How are you today?

Any updates on our other lively lovely ladies, those still going for egg collection etc?

Timetotry how was that endo scratch?


----------



## Rq120

Fern my friend told me the same thing when she was pregnant. She was scared to death. I'm assuming it's totally natural for any to-be mom.


----------



## rebecca822

Rq120 said:


> So I found this and thought it interesting.
> 
> "Trace amounts of hCG can remain the body for as many as fourteen days after hCG injections. The rule of thumb that doctors use is that it takes one day for each 1000 units of hCG to leave your boy. So, if you get a 10,000 unit injection of hCG, it will take approximately ten days for it to all leave your system."
> 
> So according to this my 2500 units of novarel should have been out 2.5 days ago. Still can't count on it, but interesting none the less.
> 
> Oh and because I have NEVER seen double lines I thought I would share my test with you all.

That looks hopeful!! How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- I am sure you will make a great mom! First time moms don't usually know what there doing but you learn so quickly. You'll get there honey!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello ladies :hi:

This thread is making me quite emotional sitting here at work. Everyone is going through so much emotionally (& physically), and there's so much support here, it's really amazing (think these hormones are playing havoc with me!).

Glad to see a few more BFPs, so exciting :thumbup:

Fern - Your post made me think back to when I was pregnant with DS, I too had similar feelings. I think you concentrate so much on TTC and getting pregnant that when it finally happens you're a bit like "what now???". I think there's also an element of feeling like you should be overjoyed and not allowed to feel anything remotely negative, because you've tried so hard to get to this point. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that I can understand what you're feeling, and that it's totally normal! You're allowed to feel whatever you're feeling :flower:

AFM - Had a scan on Wed and lining is at 8.4mm. They were happy with this, they would go ahead with anything above 7mm. ET has been scheduled for next Fri 3rd June. I've to stop the suprecur sprays on Fri (yay!) and start cyclogest pessaries on Sat.


----------



## BronteForever

Fern - sending you a huge hug. You've been through 12 years of infertility and TTC, so frankly I'm amazed you are doing as well as you are. If you weren't nervous, then I'd be worried. Your mind has surely put up a ton of barriers to help protect you from all the bad news, so I'm sure you are shocked if this time worked. Plus, being a first time mother is scary and no one knows what to expect. It's completely natural to be frightened. But I have every confidence you will face every challenge that's thrown your way, exactly like you have all the previous ones. You got this!! And I'm going to be a nervous wreck if I get pregnant too, and I will be a mess the entire time and throughout the kids' life too, I'm sure. 

Rq - keeping my fingers crossed for you!

CrazyDogLady - exciting that ET is next week for you. Good luck!

Excited to see some more good news over the next few weeks ladies, this group is on fire with BFPs and I love to see that!


----------



## Timetotry

Scratch went well. Very painful during, but I was fine for the rest of the day! 

I just went for my follow up ultrasound and was hoping to stop birth control and start stims this weekend.... But of course my body has other plans. 
I have a 3cm cyst on one of my ovaries. Never had that before! Probably left over from my cancelled clomid cycle. 
It's always effing something


----------



## Mdc

Myshel, you must be so excited. A huge congratulations! How is DH taking he news?

Myshel, froggy- best of luck on the 8th!

Lana, sometimes your body truly just knows so keep on with your positive thoughts! If the blood test are really high it could give you an idea if there are twins, but since HCG is highly variable only the ultrasound is the absolute. 

Rebecca, are you going to test early or wait for your beta?

Nimbec, not so sure about that particular medicine, bc we do not have it here in the states. Generally if you travel time zones meds should be taken at the time it is back home. It is because you body metabolizes away the drug all the time and when it is low then the next dose is due. Although many medications have a larger window that the docs tells us...just in case we miss timing a bit. I would wait to see what your doc says, but I do not think you messed it up. I would just make sure to stay on schedule as much as you can here on out. Forgot to say I am a pharmacist. :winkwink:

Fern, as the other ladies said, it would be worrisome if you were not guarded. It is such a fine line between feeling optimistic and trying to protect yourself. After 12 years of dealing with this crapola, you are an amazingly strong woman...like Super Woman strong. I have all my fingers crossed for you. About the lines on the test I would try not to worry since it takes 48 hours to double HCG I would not expect too much change in the line today. 

Ellie, still hoping for that little miracle for you!

Rq, hope the lines keeps on getting darker!

Crazydog, in the home stretch and the liking sounds great! I would love to have that. Darn D&C has given me a thin lining, but I do think acu is helping. 

Time, ouch, I am paranoid my doc will want to do a scratch, sorry it want painful for you. To make it worse that damn cyst. That really sucks. Did they not look before they did the scratch? What is the plan now? This is such a crappy roller coaster that we cannot get off of. Hoping they have a solution for you so you don't have to cancel. 

Afm, stims are still going day 7 today and getting ready to head to my scan. I did see some EWCM this morning so I hope that is a good sign e2 is on its way up and follies are growing steadily. All this is so overwhelming all the waiting, tests, and more waiting! I am usually on top of everything (ummm....or shall we say type A trying to control everything :haha: ) and I feel this is all out of my control. I have a friend that froze 8 eggs and trying to get DH to realize that likely that won't be us and with PGS half will probably be abnormal. We were hoping to get a BFP and a couple frosties to extend our family when we were ready, but now I feel that it may be a bit of a pipe dream. The focus now is this BFP. 

Wow, quite to book. Should get shaking to get to my appt.


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- I think I will test on Wedneaday morning. I have 3 frer tests waiting for me :)


----------



## Rq120

Rebecca - I am 6 days post transfer today.

MDC - I'm a pharmacist too! 

AFM, I took another test this morning and it was about the same (14 hours after the first). The first was mid afternoon and this morning was with FMU, so this test doesn't tell me anything. I'm going to wait until tomorrow afternoon to test again because I only have one FRER left and I want to compare the same test types and times. 

I am experiencing some heaviness, I guess, in my lower abdomen. I don't want to call it bloating. It's not cramps and it's not pain either. Almost feels like there is a pressure there. Like a rock, but that's not it either. 
Also, I'm definitely getting side effects from the progesterone - acid reflux and constipation! I have had acid reflux for a week or more and I just put two and two together yesterday. I though the abdominal pressure was due to constipation, but I still have it this morning after going to the bathroom, so I guess that might be a good sign.


----------



## rebecca822

Rq- lucky you! I wish I was at 6dpt today.

Im 1dpt and I'm feeling kind of achy today. My butt is so sore from the PIO injections. I'm a side sleeper and could barely sleep due to the pain.
I'm thinking of buying myself a pregnancy pillow so I'll have an easier time sleeping.


----------



## elliecain

Nimbec, I just emailed my nurse and mentioned I was worried about messing up my buserelin nasal spray timings (I start tomorrow). This is her reply:


> Please don't panic about the nasal spray, once you get into a routine with it all will be ok. If you do forget a dose just try and catch up as soon as you can.

She also said the other day:


> As long as you do the two sprays before bed the time does not matter.

Hope that reassures you.


----------



## Rq120

Rebecca I found that warming up the progesterone (in my bra) helped tremendously with the pain and bruising.


----------



## froggyfrog

I second what rq said, I stick mine in my bra too.


----------



## elliecain

Froggyfrog, loving your ticker today - size of a pop rocks crystal! 
My cp ended at 5w, so I'm always pleased when peoples' tickers get to 5w+1 :)


----------



## rebecca822

So actually I do warm it up! Why am I so sore?!


----------



## Myshelsong

Everyone has Different threshold for pain? 
I heard someone say once they were using the wrong needle ... But that may have been a different drug they were talking about.


----------



## Lanabanana

Hi everyone, it's nearly 9pm here and I'm shattered so just a very quick message tonight.

I'm very happy to say we got a BFP this afternoon&#127881; They don't do the Beta test so just need to take it easy and wait 3 weeks for the ultrasound. Getting one step closer..... 

Will chat more tomorrow xx


----------



## Rq120

Congrats Lana!! Great news

Rebecca - don't know why it hurts so bad. The ones I didn't warm up hurt and bruised pretty bad but now I don't take short cuts about warming it way up and I haven't had any problems since. Maybe its just because we are all different I guess. Maybe try a heating pad after too?? I also walk a little afterward to move the oil around in that muscle and my hubby massages the area a little right after he injects.


----------



## elliecain

Lana, yay! What excellent news!
This is one lucky thread to be on :)


----------



## rebecca822

Yay Lana!!

Any other bfp that I missed? I want to make sure the first post is updated :)


----------



## nimbec

Ellie thank you very very much i really appreciate it, i'm injecting but i guess it must be similar ...i've decided to stay up the extra hour so its at the same time whilst i'm away just incase :wacko: the things we worry about! Happy sniffing to you :) 

Lana Congratulations!! great news.

Rebecca sorry to hear its hurting so much-could you ask to swap to cyclogest that way its not an injection? 

Well I had to do my injection in a restaurant toilet - not a nice experience but dinner with clients was running late (thank goodness I had taken it incase) and i had no choice. I wouldn't do it in the cubical as they looked horrid so i did it by the sinks stood up praying nobody walked in :haha::haha: hopefully I won't have to do that too many times! 

Hope all you other ladies are all ok!

Fern tomorrow is your next beta.....i'm so desperate to know the numbers!!! I'm sure it will be positive news.


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca, hurry up Wednesday! I am dreading the pio (or pia as I will likely call them :haha: ) I hear it gets easier. What dose are you on? Did you apply some heat to it afterward?

Rq, pharmacy buddies! Your symptoms sound like such a good start. 

Lana, a huge congratulations! Man this thread is on a roll. 

Nimbec, I hear you on the injections (had to do my first stim in a airport bathroom). Good thing you were prepared!

Froggy, I agree with Ellie I love that ticker!

Hi to everyone else!

Good news today, I am now growing a total of 14 follies (2 new ones have made an appearance...although they are quite small for now), and my e2 level doubled. Since the biggest is a little over 13 with quite a few right behind we are starting certrotide tonight, hopefully I can stay up until 10pm. That reminds me I need to set my alarm just in case I get distracted. Looks like my ER may be exactly what my calendar predicted Tues or Wed. Eeekkk!


----------



## Rq120

BFP line got darker. Beta is Tuesday :)


----------



## elliecain

Rq, that's great news! I'm so pleased for all the positives girls :)

Mdc, good luck, I'm excited for you for next week and great that 2 news follies have appeared!

I've just sniffed my buserelin for the first time. I am now panicking that I did it wrong, as I was expecting to feel more wet in my nostril... I think I'm just a natural worrier. I've got to do it at school at 11... should be fun!

I decided not to POAS today, as I think it's just too early at 8dpo and I want to save my strips for next month, when I will be testing out the trigger and then testing in the bfp!


----------



## Myshelsong

RQ that is fantastic! Hoping this is it for you!

MDC - good luck! grow follicles grow!

afm - I started spotting a bit again. trying not to be worried.
Super exhausted, starting to feel gross in the morning when I wake up and nipples still hurting. still in shock I am pregnant, this wait for the ultrasound is going to be worse than the tww!


----------



## Fern81

I'm pregnant!!! Beta has more than doubled in 47 hours; from 47,5 to 121,4.
In so much shock & totally ecstatic!!

Will catch up later; I have to teach a class :)


----------



## rebecca822

Hooray fern!! What a super lucky thread!!!


----------



## Rq120

Yay, congrats on the number Fern!

Myshelsong - I can only imagine the wait for the US. We already have ours scheduled because they do it at the beginning of the cycle. If the cycle doesn't work its the consult with the doc and if you are pregnant, they convert to an US visit. I only got a BFP on a home test and I'm already thinking of the US wait.

elle - I have never done the nasal spray but I'm sure you did it correct.

MDC - follie count sounds promising!


----------



## Mdc

Rq, that is so great your line is getting darker and bring on the beta!

Ellie, I get not wanting to poas yet, but GL when you do!

Myshel, sorry about the spotting that is scary, and you know it is common...but geez not what you want. Hang in there and remember you ARE pregnant today. Hope your scan comes quickly for you. :hugs:

Fern, :wohoo: that is a great beta! 

Day 7 of stims in the books and started cetrotide last night. I am guessing this is normal, but wanted to ask the experts here :winkwink: Yesterday I just got in a funk. I was over the injections, cranky, and starting to get a case of the what ifs. Ugh! I have been doing so well on being positive and then wham....negativity reared its ugly head. I think it all started when I looked at the egg attribution rates. :dohh: How do you handle the negative thoughts? And does it get better or worse and you get closer to ER...just want to be prepared.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quick message from me as still working and away in Germany.

Massive congratulations Fern I am over the moon crazy happy for you it's been a long time due!

Myshel sorry about the spotting very scary I have seen lots of girls over the last few years on here have successful pregnancies that spotted lots throughout first Tri fingers crossed all is ok! Can they test your progesterone levels?

Mdc follow count sounds great! 

Hi to everyone else! No news my end just down reg seems to be dragging on! Day 6 today.


----------



## Timetotry

Omg. Omg. Omg fern! 
Im so happy for you!!! 
I remember you from so long ago, and you have been one of the 'journeys' I've tried to keep up with. 
So happy this has finally happened for you!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks so much everyone! It's very surreal :) My husband and I keep grinning foolishly at each other. Now the long wait until the u/s. I guess we will never stop stressing from now on! I'm hoping & praying my baby sticks. However I just had to get 2 tickers immediately, want to make the most of this pregnancy hopefully for the next 36 weeks :)

I really wish nothing but the best to all of you other ladies still waiting for your bfps. 

Timetotry & Nimbec especially you two, we've been sharing such a long journey for too many years. I'm going to stay RIGHT here to follow your journeys and cheering on everyone else too!

Myshel - Have you spoken to your dr? FX everything is OK. Luckily we all know spotting is normal in early pregnancy. Hope it stops soon hun. 

RQ - If I haven't said so already, congrats!

And you too Lana! Did you do FET or IVF? How many days past ET are you now?

Love you all xx


----------



## Myshelsong

it isnt blood spotting just brown, so i never called ... I know i shouldnt be too worried. If it changes to bright blood I will absolutely call.

Fern that is crazy good news! So excited for you. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## rebecca822

Myshelsong said:


> it isnt blood spotting just brown, so i never called ... I know i shouldnt be too worried. If it changes to bright blood I will absolutely call.
> 
> Fern that is crazy good news! So excited for you. Happy and healthy 9 months!

I had spotting with 2 of 3 of my pregnancies. The second pregnancy resulted in a healthy now 3.5 year old :)
Spotting is quite common.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, here's today's update!

I'm 2dp5dt!

My back is aching, I could barely stand. Lying on the couch ignoring my sink full of dishes. 
Sunday morning we leave to Phoenix on a short vacation (Sunday-Thursday) and then my beta is Friday!


----------



## BronteForever

Rebecca - fingers crossed the back ache is an early sign and this is a BFP for you. Enjoy your short vacation and hope it helps to relax you a bit during your wait. 

Fern - huge congrats again. So excited for you. 

Myshel - the spotting old blood has to be very scary. Hope it stops soon. But as everyone else says it's normal for many people in the early stages. Hope everything continues to be alright. 

Nimbec - sounds like you are getting closer to retrieval time. Good luck!

AFM - not sure I mentioned it on here yet but we are all set to go for next cycle. I'm on CD5 now and should start stims at the end of next month then. Excited to start finally but definetly nervous.


----------



## Timetotry

Can I get your opinions on hubby drinking before ivf? 
He isn't a big drinker, just a couple beers a week. But has a boys night planned for a couple of weeks from now. Had my body cooperated, it would have been after my egg retrieval which would have been fine. But if I get to start ivf meds next weekend it would put boys night right around the time of egg retrieval. 
There will be a lot of drinking involved. It's an annual event so I'd like him to go cuz he missed last year's, but what if the egg retrieval and icsi are shortly after? 
Will him drinking like a fish affect his sperm? (usually his counts, motility and morphology are perfect)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Timetory why do these things always fall at the wrong time?! I seem to remember being told that if sperm count is normal it shouldn't effect too much. My hubby was drinking too much at the time of his analysis last year and it came back fine, this year he hadn't drank hardly at all and it was pretty much the same from my understanding - I didn't see the exact results this time round but when I get back from working away I can try and ask clinic for both sets and let you know! I think it is only an issue when the swimmers are not so good quality. Fingers crossed for you. 

Bronte yay the time will fly by and you will be injecting before you know it! I assume you start day 21 of this cycle? 

No news my end I'm shattered being away with work is killing me and I'm not home until very late Sunday evening :( thank goodness this is not post egg collection!! 

Fern I'm still so excited for you!

Hope everybody has a good day!


----------



## Fern81

Rebecca well my lower back is a bit sore & feel some abdominal pressure, hope it's a super sign for you!

Nimbec- so glad you can go home on Sunday and rest so your body can start expending energy on making lots of healthy eggies :). 

Timetotry, since he doesn't have mfi then I guess it won't be a huge problem. Maybe pack lots of vitamin c & b for him as well as liver boosters eg Essentiales (probably a different brand name in your country) or something else containing phospholipids. Maybe he will agree to have water/soda in between drinks too. My hubby also drank (sometimes a lot) for the 3 months prior to our EC but took a lot of vitamins etc and his count was still so good that they didn't have to do ICSI. TBH I also had drinks before starting with stims & between EC and ET!

Bronte the time will fly by! So glad you're starting soon :)


----------



## Rq120

Fern - I was having some crazy lower abdomen pressure for a few days. Most of it was in the evenings. Last night it got a little bit better. So funny how fast your body will start to react. 

AFM, my home tests are still trending up. This is my first ever BFP and I told hubby even if it turns into a chemical I'm going to enjoy every min of being pregnant.


----------



## Rq120

Tim- I agree with the others. If there isn't a male factor issue then he should be ok to drink. You need fewer sperm with IVF so even if he drunk himself silly, there should still be 10 million extra. Lol


----------



## Fern81

Post your test pics :) please!!

I agree... of course I'm hoping to be pregnant for a full 9 months but I will enjoy every second for as long as God blesses me with this pregnancy. Xx


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - I agree with everyone else but don't know a ton about it. Do you have plans to do ICSI? If so then I'm sure it's even less of an issue. But regardless he should be fine. I think things like heat and excessive exercise affect it more. My husband has good numbers but is an avid triathlete and bike rider so I'm going to make him abstain from increased bike riding after his next race. He doesn't know that yet so we'll see how it goes. 

Nimbec - my clinic has me start on CD3 and goes right into Follistim and Menopur. Hope it works. But it's my first IVF so we shall see. Safe travels home.

Rq and Fern - still excited for you both and I think it's a great attitude to have to enjoy as much as you can. Really hope you both have healthy pregnancies and babies.


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca, enjoy your vacay! I lived in PHX for 13 years and loved it. Great way to keep your mind off of everything!

Bronte, you will be shooting up before you know it :haha: GL! I am also taking Follistim and Menopur, and it is not too bad. Make sure to used ever last overfill drop of Follistim. That stuff is like gold. Ha!

Myshel, so glad it is brown, but still hopes it stops soon. 

Timetotry, hard decision. Luckily the little guys are made 90 days in advance so I am not sure it would matter that much. Hard to say for sure. If he does make sure he gets tons of water/electrolyte drinks to keep him hydrated bc I think that could affect things. 

Nimbec, glad you will get a break from work soon. Growing eggs takes a lot of energy. I think it really hit me yesterday. 

Rq and fern so glad you both are feeling well for being all knocked up and all :winkwink:

My next scan is in an hour so hoping we are marching along at a good clip. My call will probably come when I am at a baseball game so hopefully I don't miss it.


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies! 
We will be doing icsi. My doctor mentioned that eggs from women with PCOS can sometimes be harder for the sperm to enter, and my doctor figures that since we've come this far and we don't know why we haven't had a bfp we might as well eliminate another variable. 

I'm a bit achy on the side that has the cyst. I did a full body workout last night, but my abs aren't sore, and it's unilateral achiness so I'm thinking the cyst is doing something. Hopefully shrinking and not growing! 

For those that have had an endometrial biopsy, how long did you bleed after? My first one was only about a week but was earlier in my cycle. This time it was later in my cycle, but I'm still lightly bleeding and it's been 10 days


----------



## tulip girl

Have you room for another one?! :flower:

I hoping to start stimming Monday/Tuesday as soon as my period shows up. This will be our second icsi cycle, we were lucky enough to be successful first time around last time and have a beautiful little girl who is 3. 

A heart to heart over our holiday made us realise we'd love to give her a sibling close in age (we have a 23 year old son too!) We're old dears (both 41) so have decided it's now or never! 

I'd love to share this rollercoaster with you guys if you'll have me? Xxx


----------



## Fern81

Hi tulip and welcome!! Xxx hope you are successful again. 

Mdc I think you asked earlier about the emotions & feeling down etc. I wish our clinics offered counceling that specialized in infertility & what to expect emotionally when going through assisted conception; and teaching coping mechanisms etc. E.g. I felt so incredibly depressed and weepy the day after EC and wasn't prepared for it at all. Obviously every other part of fertility treatment also has it's unique ups and downs. I really think that's one area of our treatment that can be improved upon- proper counseling and mental health support. It is an exhausting journey. 

Sending you all virtual hugs, hope you get a good night's sleep. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies and welcome tulip! 

I have a pretty major problem...my flight home leaves at 9.55pm tomorrow and I have been injecting at 10.30pm - I do not have a doctors letter with me as I thought I would put meds in the hold HOWEVER now I can't as will have to inject on the plane or at least just before I board - there is no way they will let me through security......help!! I will try and call my clinic first thing hope they have an Emergancy number and ask them to email me a letter ...if not possible I fear my whole cycle is ruined &#128554;&#128554;&#128554; such a stupid oversight on my behalf!! I'm so upset and cross! Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - I'm not sure of from where you are flying but I looked into it a bit when I was debating starting meds before my trip. Some one even did international but I'm sure it's harder. Everyone said they have flown with IVF meds no problem without a doctors note. Obviously if you can get it it's better but usually they say they have never been asked. Is it in its original package still? If not ask your doctor if you can take early and do right before security check point. 

Tulip - welcome and best wishes on a successful cycle.


----------



## elliecain

Hi Tulip, there are loads of us who will be doing this at the same time as you. This is my first IVF, just turned 39 and can't wait to start stimming in 13 days! I hope you are successful again :)

Nimbec, I can't believe they wouldn't let you on, if you explain. Can you ring the airline and find out their policy in advance? Maybe otherwise go to a hospital and ask them to do you a note? Good luck xx


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- any must sees in Phoenix? Was planning on going to Sedona.

Bronte- hooray, glad to hear you're all set to begin!

Nimbec- I hope you don't have airport troubles. Good luck flying!


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies! Just thought I would update you - my clinic have said that I can take the supecur several hours earlier today and that one dose out of sink is absolutely fine she said no matter how early like 4 hours will not ruin my cycle - phew!!! Great news ladies so don't panic if you are slightly early or late with supecur. 

Well last day of business today then home tonight very early hours of morning, can't wait to get home to see my little boy &#128512;. 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Fern81

Phew glad everything is OK Nimbec! Ivf is stressful enough without adding in anything else :).


----------



## Fern81

Lookit that temp Ellie!!


----------



## tulip girl

Thank you for the lovely welcomes xxx

Is anyone cycling without telling work? I'm a teacher (I work part time) and I was hoping that the monitoring scans would fall this week while I'm off work (it's half term) but it seems like that isn't going to happen! Last time I cycled during the summer holiday, so I didn't have a problem. I'm going to need at least one day off - probably 2. I'm not sure what to do. I think I'm going to have to email the Head, but I know it'll get around and we didn't want to tell anyone...it's a lovely but very gossipy place.


----------



## elliecain

Hey Tulip. 
I'm a teacher too and I've told my Head. She's been amazing. You can ask yours not to tell anyone.
I've given the cover lady a list of treatments, possible side-effects and times I may need cover too. I love the idea of not telling anyone, but I know I'm going to need support with this. The saving grace is that my test will be right at the end of the school year, so know one will bother me for the result! Another teacher did ICSI not that long ago, now has a baby. She was upfront about it from the start, which I'm so glad about because I can now ask her things and talk through all the details!

It's crazy how many teachers I've met on these boards/groups, by the way!

Hi Fern. You spotted the temp, huh?! I didn't go to bed until 4 and temp at 6, so not a great one. I was at my husband's gig last night (he plays lead guitar in a band) and we were wired after it. I slept so poorly and felt really hot when I woke up. I thought it might be the buserelin, but it's still up now.
I've tested, bfn. I'm so not bothered by it, in fact... On with IVF!


----------



## Rq120

Fern - I attached my BFP pics for you. I think you asked for them? The bottom one was after a 2 hr hold and all of them are in the afternoon. 


I didn't test yesterday becaus hubby had that gleam in his eye that was warning that I was testing too much. Lol. Besides it wasn't a big deal to me anyway because I have my beta on Tuesday. I am having cramps that come and go. Allergies decided to kick in this weekend so I had to look up if Allergra is safe to take. 

I hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Fern81

Ooohhh I'm loving that progression rq! Definite bfp!! Can't wait for your beta in 2 days. Our cycles were almost exactly the same with the 3 embies & testing early & same symptoms :) and now bump buddies! You might be having twins though ;). 

Ellie- hope it's just too soon and you still get a bfp, glad you're psyched to still do ivf though. 

Sooo looking forward to more good news on this thread. There are lots more bfps coming, I can feel it!

I'm definitely joining a February 2017 pregnancy group as soon as someone starts one!


----------



## Fern81

For the ladies who did a fresh cycle- when did you stop taking estrogen supplements? My dr is on leave atm and the dr who is filling in for him said for me to stop taking e2 on Friday at only 4weeks pregnant. Is that right??


----------



## Timetotry

I've never made it that far myself, but my doctor has told me that she would keep me on estrogen and progesterone until 10 or 11 weeks.


----------



## rebecca822

Fern- I'm on estrogen and progestorone, I didn't do fresh. I am both injection form of estrogen and progesterone as well as suppositories for both and oral estrogen. I would love to get off all this stuff but I know the estrogen is sticking around until at least my first beta. Progesterone I'm sure for most of the first trimester (fingers crossed)


----------



## Rq120

Fern, did you do a HCG trigger? If so I think my paperwork said to stop estrogen after the beta. I did a Lupron trigger so I will have to continue the estrogen longer.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, just checking in too see how everyone is doing?
I am excited to see all the positives we have gotten so far. Can't wait to see the us pics soon.
I don't think I had estrogen at all during my cycle. Were you on estrogen because of some other reason, or is it just because of the drugs you were taking?
I am on progesterone until the end of my first trimester.

AFM I am feeling kinda weird. I have found I have gas pains, like ouch I can feel things move and it hurts. Must be all the blood moving down there, I have no idea. Anyone else?
It was also hot this weekend, went to the in laws and no air condition so I basically boiled in a sundress. It was crazy. I was worried for a bit that it may have effected the embryo, but there are hotter places than there living room so I am sure I am fine.


----------



## rebecca822

Myshel- make sure to drinks lots of water in the heat!

Afm- I'm anxiously awaiting my beta. I think I'll poas tomorrow morning


----------



## Fern81

Thanks girls for all your replies. It makes sense; I did the hcg trigger and took estrogen to help thicken my lining. Then I was told to stop taking it after my second beta. I am still taking progesterone (crinone) until week 10 or 12 ish.

Ooohh Rebecca please post your test tomorrow, gl!!

Myshel- I also have pains on and off. Then I stress if they stop! Hope you can cool down a bit today :)


----------



## Mdc

Nimbec, glad you did not have to fly with shots. It was nerve wracking when I had to do it. Even scarier is I never got asked about even the 1 1/2 long mixing needle. 

Fern, make sense to stop thr E2 much sooner.

Myshel, hope you stayed cool!

Hello to all the other preggos and those soon to be :winkwink:

Looks like one more days of stims for me. Lead is 19.5 with some so close to 15 we want one extra push. Luckily E2 is only 2495. Hopefully trigger tomorrow. :wohoo:


----------



## Rq120

Light test was Wednesday, dark test was today (Monday) w/ dilute urine. :) 

Beta is tomorrow. I'll update with the result. I think today is going to be my last test, but I'm glad I did test so I won't be a nervous wreck tomorrow waiting for results.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Myshelsong

Looks great RQ!! Super excited for you.


----------



## rebecca822

Looks great RQ? What day was the first test done?


----------



## Fern81

Again, super congrats rq!! I tested again this morning with my crappy cheap tests :) and was glad to see the line the darkest it's been so far! It's been exciting even though I didn't believe it until my second beta lol. How many days past transfer are you today? Any new symptoms? (I know we are all feeling the artificial hormones but, still :) ).

Rebecca I'm keeping everything crossed for your test today.

Mdc- whoo for trigger! It's going to go by fast now. Your embies are ready to be formed!

Everyone else- rooting for you all so, so hard. I'm praying for this thread. I know that not everyone on here believes in God, and that's up to you, but I firmly believe we can't do anything without Him... He causes the DNA to combine in the lab, not the doctors. They can only put the eggies& sperm together! Every egg cell, sperm cell, embryo, bfp and every position experience that comes from this (even if it ends in a bfn we are richer in the love & support we've received) is from His hand and we have so much to be grateful for. Including you all who are such a blessing to me :).

Anyway enough of the deep stuff :) have a lovely day!


----------



## elliecain

So it looks like we're going to be having ICSI. DH heard the SA results yesterday and he has antibodies. I'd not heard of this before and the test he had last year didn't bother looking for it, but it seems likely that this, combined with my NKC, means we were never going to conceive naturally. So much for "just give it time" and "keep trying". All the charts, clomid (and resulting polyp and removal at great personal expense), months of heartache... All that would been avoided if the NHS test had been more thorough. 

I'm angry, but I'm also really glad we know now. If I'd done as I was told all along, we'd not know about either of our issues and we'd never have a baby. As it stands, ICSI gives us a great chance. My eggs and his sperm are plentiful, ICSI avoids antibodies and prednisolone stops natural killer cells. Bring it on!


----------



## rebecca822

Elli- we also did ICSI and it's disappointing to know that you need so much intervention but thankfully there are options out there for us :)


----------



## rebecca822

It's super light but I definitely see my second line!!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats Rebecca, that is a good line! Hope it gets darker &#128512;

Ellie - we did ICSI as well due to husbands DNA fragmentation. So far so good.
i know this won't make you feel better, but it took us 4.5 years to finally get this diagnosis.... So I know that the struggle is real and it is annoying it took a while to figure out. Be thankful it happened as quickly as it did.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Rebecca - so exciting. Really excited to hear about your beta today!! Good luck. 

Rq - your tests are looking great. 

Elliecain - this entire process is so frustrating sometimes. I don't know anything about the NHS where you are but my insurance here is a pain to deal with. As if we didn't have enough to deal with on top of infertility. But so glad they found it now and have a game plan for your IVF. Good luck!

Fern - yay for lines getting darker!

I'm off for a trip so won't be reporting in much. Good luck everyone!


----------



## elliecain

Rebecca, yay! Congrats :)

Thanks for the support girls. I know 18 months is a relatively short time to be trying but I turned 39 recently and started trying when I was 37. 
40 is the cut off for IVF here, so my time is starting to run out. 
I have said all along that I knew there was something else going on. I thought I'd worked it out with the endometritis and nkc diagnoses, but this is yet another answer. I've now spent over £3k and still no pregnancy. We have to pay another £6k to do ICSI and then £1k to freeze any frosties. Total will be £10k or $15k.
The initial 3 now turns out to have been unnecessary and would have come in handy with the next stage. So I am cross. 
I'm also really glad I was proactive seeing this expensive consultant, who has diagnosed the issues. I'm relieved and excited and loads of positive feelings, but I'm sad that I had to go through some really black times recently, with 10lb weight gain, depression, arguments with DH, time off work and so much heartache.

The end result is great. I'll be clinging to that now.


----------



## Fern81

Rebecca - wow!! That's not very light, it's very visible!! Congrats hun, how many dpo or dpt are you? X awesome news! 

Ellie- I can totally relate. All my struggles were also due to endo & being misdiagnosed and receiving incorrect treatment from my previous dr. Having said that; great news that you finally got the correct diagnosis. I'm taking baby asprin & also took cortisone during the tww just to prevent my immune system from rejecting the embie. This is the first time I've gotten proper treatment and I KNOW it contributed to this bfp so I really hope it does for you, too! X


----------



## Rq120

Rebecca - Congrats hun! That is a great BFP! I got my first positive at 5dp5dt but I didn't test before that.

Fern - Today is 11 days post transfer for me. As for symptoms, the lower abdominal pressure has subsided for the most part but I am having acid reflux (unusual for me), gas, some cramps, and I'm peeing like crazy. Thankfully no spotting to make me worry.

Ellie - I'm glad you found out about ICSI. It's good that you found out for this cycle. Hopefully it will be the one for you! We did ICSI too because of my low egg count. We didn't want to take any chances. 
Also, totally feel you about the weight gain!! I have gain 20 lbs and it sucks because the last year I have lost 62. I'm starting this pregnancy higher than I had hoped, but I'm determined to be as healthy as possible. I have tons of fruit and veggie snacks packed this week.

Bronte - enjoy your trip.

AFM, office just called and beta (at 16dpo) is 338. :happydance: Repeat beta is Thursday.


----------



## tulip girl

Congratulations on all the BFPs! I'm sorry I can't respond to everyone by name yet, I'll get there soon X 

Elli - We're having icsi too, we did with our last cycle. The Doctor recommended it because of my age I think (older eggs can be trickier to fertilise I think?) and last time on the day, my OHs sperm decided to have an off day! 

I've just done my first injection of Menopur (450 dose) I find the injecting itself fine, but I did feel I lost some of it with my nervous fingers!! I'm panicking a bit about the high dose. I know the doctor is wanting to get the most eggs for me, but I've heard bad things about being on such a high dose. Anyone have any experience? X


----------



## rebecca822

Today I am 6dp5dt. Waited until today to test. Interestingly enough after I went back to sleep this morning and left the test on the bathroom counter when I woke up it was super dark, almost ask dark as the control line.
I have 2 more tests so I may as well test again the next 2 mornings. Friday will be my beta.
I initially thought I'd wait until my beta to consider myself pregnant but honestly, why wait. A bfp on frer is good enough for me!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow, so much good news on this thread!!! Congrats rq and Rebecca! ! Rebecca that looks just like my 6dp5dt test! I can't wait for your beta!! 

Myshel and fern, I have had such bad bloating. My stomach feels like it sticks out at night time, it just increases as the day goes on. I'm probably going to end up in maternity clothes in a few weeks. I have also been exhausted, my boobs hurt, and I have had a couple of spells of nausea. Oh yeah, and u have had diarrhea every day! I have had two days in the last couple of weeks where my symptoms lightened up and I started freaking out, but when I woke up the next morning they were back. Just for future reference if it happens to you, I Googled it and it's normal!


----------



## rebecca822

Froggy, make sure you drink lots of water for that diarrhea. You may not even realize that you can be dehydrated. Don't stop drinking water, especially in the heat!


----------



## Rq120

Tulip - sorry can't comment on the meds. This was my first IVF cycle and I was on follistim 150iu and menopur 150iu daily. 

Froggy - wouldn't know which one is worst...diarrhea or constipation. I am taking 2 stool softeners everyday just to keep the bowels moving. Ha! Fun stuff for all of us!!

I'm so happy to see so many BFPs!! Lucky thread!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I definitely am! I have also been adding a Gatorade in every now and then to replenish my electrolytes. I have been trying as hard as possible to stay out of the heat because I feel like it is harder for me to stay hydrated with everything just running through me, and it's already 90 degrees outside!


----------



## tulip girl

Rq120 said:


> Tulip - sorry can't comment on the meds. This was my first IVF cycle and I was on follistim 150iu and menopur 150iu daily.
> 
> Froggy - wouldn't know which one is worst...diarrhea or constipation. I am taking 2 stool softeners everyday just to keep the bowels moving. Ha! Fun stuff for all of us!!
> 
> I'm so happy to see so many BFPs!! Lucky thread!!

Thank you anyway Rq X And congrats on your bfp!


----------



## rebecca822

Froggy, are you thinking of names yet? 
I'm kind of hoping that we will be having twins. I would love boy/girl twins, but 2 boys would be great too!
If we are having a boy well name him Joseph and Joe for short. Joe was my grandpa who passed away last year and it would mean so much to me if my miracle child would share his name. I don't have any girl names picked out yet.


----------



## froggyfrog

We have has our names picked out for 6 years, since we started ttc lol. This little boy is Gage Matthew


----------



## froggyfrog

Joseph is a very nice name!


----------



## rebecca822

I feel like choosing a name makes it so real!
Lovely name, froggy! I'm so anxious for February, it's seems so far away.


----------



## froggyfrog

When will your due date be? What about you rq, fern, and myshel. I'm due Jan 25th. Are the rest of you all Feb?


----------



## rebecca822

February 10. 
If it's twins they won't let me go past 38 weeks (if I get that far).


----------



## froggyfrog

I forget, did you transfer 2 embryos?


----------



## Rq120

Feb 5th.


----------



## Mdc

So exciting hearing all the pregnancy talk, and hopefully the preggo ball will keep rolling. 

Tulip, Are you just taking Menopur or also something like Follistim or Gonal F? I know dosing can make us a basket case, but I am sure you are in good hands with your doc. 

Ellie, I know we are always waiting it feels like, but you are on your way with a clear path now. Hang in there. 

I know I am probably forgetting others, so hello!

I am officially cleared for a trigger :wohoo: we had some nice follie growth and E2 got a final push also. So excited for this step, but nervous as all get out just hoping we get some nice good quality eggs to work with for pgs. Oh well, just one thing at a time I guess.


----------



## tulip girl

Mdc said:


> So exciting hearing all the pregnancy talk, and hopefully the preggo ball will keep rolling.
> 
> Tulip, Are you just taking Menopur or also something like Follistim or Gonal F? I know dosing can make us a basket case, but I am sure you are in good hands with your doc.
> 
> Ellie, I know we are always waiting it feels like, but you are on your way with a clear path now. Hang in there.
> 
> I know I am probably forgetting others, so hello!
> 
> I am officially cleared for a trigger :wohoo: we had some nice follie growth and E2 got a final push also. So excited for this step, but nervous as all get out just hoping we get some nice good quality eggs to work with for pgs. Oh well, just one thing at a time I guess.

Mdc - yeah it's just 450iui of Menopur, no other stimulating drugs. 

Good luck with ER hope you get lots of lovely eggs! X


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- hooray for triggering!!!

Froggy- we transferred 2


----------



## Rq120

Mdc - keep us updated on ER


----------



## elliecain

Come on Mdc! I've got a really good feeling for you my lovely girl. After all this time, patience and supporting others, it's your turn :hugs:


----------



## Mdc

Thank you everyone! It is so exciting to finally be getting ready for my first retrieval. 

Tulip, the reason I asked is that since Menopur is both LH and FSH, I think the overall dose is not that much different than what I took. I did Follistim 300 (=300 of FSH) and 150 of Menopur (75 of FSH and 75 of lh), so my total dose was 375 of FSH. So technically your FSH is not crazy high, if that makes you feel better. Once you get the first scan you will start to feel better about the growth, and they can always change.


----------



## Fern81

My edd is 3 Feb. We should actually start a pregnancy thread together; would you ladies be interested? 

Myshel- uhh the bloat is real! I blame it on the progesterone. I've actually lost a teensy bit of weight even though I'm constantly hungry & eating but my stomach is enormous lol.

Froggy- I've had my gall bladder removed a few years ago and have struggled with diarrhoea since then. Some foods make it worse especially rich food. Maybe switch up what you are eating and see if it makes a difference? 

Rebecca I agree that's a great line, you didn't trigger after all so that can only be baby! I got my first true line only on 7dp5dt and it was so light (didn't use frer though).

Mdc so glad you're almost ready for ec! Keep us updated. 

Hugs to everyone else still stimming/downregging xx


----------



## tulip11

hi everyone
My hubby has NOA with FSH 13 and Testosterone on low side with with lil difference. No other issues. Chromosomal tests n other came back normal. on my side everything is normal . I have started first IVF/ICSI injections last Wednesday today is eight day. Egg retrieval will be at end of June and so is hubby M TESE as well. Lets hope dr find out some swimmers. 
Anyone who are going to start IVF/ICSI cycle can join me here. Thanks


----------



## Rq120

Fern - a pregnancy thread sounds fun!

I've been so tired the last few days. Earlier this week I said to hubby "I've needed a bit more sleep at night but overall I'm not that tired". Well as soon as I said that Bam! So tired. The good thing is I can usually make it through the day with enough energy, I'm more tired after work.


----------



## Myshelsong

Depending on which calendar I use, I found a couple online. I am either due Jan 27 or 30.
Thanks for saying that about symptoms coming and going. I have felt my symptoms slowly disappear the last day and it freaked me out. No spotting or anything, but I was freaking out about missed miscarriage and stuff. 

RQ afternoon for me is my nap time, I have never napped before but I can barely keep my eyes open. Lol

Good luck tulip! Hope June/July is your month

Mdc you are so close!

Fern how are you feeling? The bloat is absolutely the progesterone. I was doing the same thing before the transfer lol

RQ when is the beta? Did I miss it already


----------



## Myshelsong

Froggy - have you taken probiotics before? I found these really help with my stomach. Great for tummy problems and just fill your body with good bacteria.
I had my gallbladder removed over 10 years ago and these are a lifesaver. 

Anyone know if there are any problems taking them while pregnant? I heard no, but what have you heard?


----------



## rebecca822

Tulip, TESE sounds really tough. I've heard a few ladies who's husbands did that. I really hope they can find a few good swimmers for you guys!

Here's today's test with yesterday's. I see the line is a bit darker. There's no doubt it's baby :)

Fern, I'd love to join a pregnancy thread.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rq120

Myshelshong - first beta was yesterday. repeat is tomorrow. First was 338 at 16 days after ER


----------



## tulip girl

Rebecca lovely progression! 

Hi Tulip, I'm a tulip too ;-)


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all! I had my egg retrieval today! They got 4 eggs. We will know tomorrow how fertilization has gone - they are doing ICSI. Then we'll figure out whether we will freeze all and try to get more in another round, or if we'll do a transfer this cycle. All so exciting! 

I am feeling just fine. Took some Tylenol and am watching TV, drinking Gatorade and have a hot water bottle on my stomach. :)


----------



## rebecca822

That's great hiker! I hope you get good news tomorrow about fertilization!


----------



## tulip girl

Fingers crossed for tomorrow hiker! X


----------



## Mdc

Rq, sounds to my like your body is busy giving all your energy to you LO such a great sign. GL with your repeat beta tomorrow!

Rebecca, what a beautiful line!

Hiker, congratulations! I bet it is such a relief to be one step closer! Best of luck for tomorrow's results. 

Tulip, best of luck for both you and DH!

So we got the final approval from the p4 and LH tests to go ahead tomorrow! So excited :wohoo: Any tips or tricks that I should know? Did you all do anything or have anything on hand special for recovery?


----------



## Rq120

Great progression Rebecca. Congrats. 

Yay Hiker! So glad ER is out of the way. Hope you get good news tomorrow. Fern and I both only got 3 eggs at ER and we had good outcomes. Wishing you the same.


----------



## Rq120

Good luck tomorrow MDc! My ER recovery was a breeze so I don't have any recommendations.


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck with your fertilization report hiker! 

Mdc, my first ER was horrific, but my second one was easy recovery. I would just prop yourself on the couch and allow your dh to take care of you. Just get anything that gives you comfort, and relax!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- I felt pretty good after my ER. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Hiker1

Mdc, my ER was today. I mainly felt ok, but started feeling bloated a few hours ago which is uncomfortable. I read that you should drink a lot afterward so we stocked up on Gatorade and I drank 2 of those today along with some water. I also liked having a heating pad on my abdomen. Oh, and I thought I drank enough before midnight yesterday to be hydrated but the nurse anesthetist had a heck of a time starting my IV, and man that hurt like no one's business. She had to switch hands and try my other hand. She said that is due to dehydration so if you can, drinK as much as you can before the cutoff so you don't have issues with the IV. But yes, relax, watch tv, nap if you feel like it. Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hiker1

Rq120 said:


> Great progression Rebecca. Congrats.
> 
> Yay Hiker! So glad ER is out of the way. Hope you get good news tomorrow. Fern and I both only got 3 eggs at ER and we had good outcomes. Wishing you the same.

Fern and RQ, how many did you transfer?


----------



## Fern81

Hiker- Great news, I hope they all fertilize! Keep us updated :) How many we transferred: only one. We most certainly did not want to try for twins for a great number of excellent reasons (for us). We discussed this with the doctor beforehand and he agreed emphatically that if we have a good quality blastocyst we should do 1. Well on the day, as I'm lying there with my legs in the air and catheter in; he says "ok so we're transferring two embryos". I freaked out because wth that's NOT what we discussed!!?? Apparently because my embies were not perfect 6AA quality (all 3 were nice blastocysts though!) he decided that we should take 2. And then the embryologist tried to convince me to transfer 2 because "if you get twins it's over and done in one try". Heck no. I insisted on doing what felt comfortable to me&dh and the dr ended up transferring the best blastocyst (an expanded BB), after saying how "seems like we (patients) are never satisfied!" Well. My body, my choice. I still got my bfp and I'm still very glad we decided on only 1; even if I have a mc we will not regret our decision. What if this one had split (like what happened to my sister!). It's a highly personal choice and those embies belong to YOU so do what is right for you and your husband. :)

I'm still upset that my dr then said the last 2 embies HAVE to be frozen and transferred together in future. I didn't really focus on that part and agreed to it just to get him to transfer only one for this try. They could have frozen them separately. 

Sorry about the novel but I feel very strongly about it! Keeping my fx for your eggies!


----------



## Fern81

Mdc- take the rest of the day off and have a food treat ready (and/or wine!)... the time between er and et is just a few days when you are not a breeding machine (said with love! ) so you are allowed to spoil yourself. Hopefully it's the last time for 9+ months that you can have alcohol lol!! Having said that- yep remain hydrated to help with the bloating. My er was not even nearly as sore as a bikini wax so don't stress. :) I took pain meds for 2 days afterwards for some cramping though.

Good luck nimbec, ellie, bronte and the two tulips! Can't wait for you all to be pupo.

Btw I strongly recommend baby asprin... just putting it out there!


----------



## tulip girl

Thanks Fern  
What is the baby aspirin for can I ask? X


----------



## Fern81

Baby asprin is a blood thinner but the dose is so low that it has no other actions (eg it's not anti-inflammatory and it's safe in pregnancy unlike higher doses asprin). After I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies last year, my doctor tested all my blood clotting factors even though I've never had any other clinical signs of blood clots. Turns out I tested positive for one factor which may cause minute, teeny, subclinical blood clots which I don't even notice but that can cause clots to form in a developing placenta & cut off blood supply to an embryo. Since very few people get tested for blood clotting disorders (especially if it has no real symptoms, like mine) and baby asprin won't hinder a pregnancy (only possibly help one along), all the ivf patients @ my clinic is on baby asprin at least for the tww. I just stay on it for longer. Of course I'm not a doctor! But I believe it's made a difference for me so far.


----------



## tulip11

tulip girl said:


> Rebecca lovely progression!
> 
> Hi Tulip, I'm a tulip too ;-)

Hi tulip nice to meet you :):flower:


----------



## Fern81

I've started a pregnancy thread in the "pregnancy groups and discussions" forum.

Here is the link! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nception-ladies-due-jan-feb-march-2017-a.html

The thread is for due dates Jan/Feb/March 2017 so that includes all of us! <3 Hope to see you there!


----------



## froggyfrog

I second what fern says about the baby aspirin. My clinic puts all ivf patients on it as well. I'm instructed to take it all the way through my first trimester.


----------



## Rq120

Hiker - we transferred two per my hubby's wishes. I prob should have only did one but the doc didn't help much in the decision and I was on Valium. Oh well, God will give us what we are supposed to have. The doc literally told me he was "on the fence". We transferred a 4AB and a 2BB so we will wait to see what we get on June 27th.


----------



## elliecain

I really, really, really hope I can join this thread!
I won't know for at least 5 more weeks...



Fern81 said:


> I've started a pregnancy thread in the "pregnancy groups and discussions" forum.
> 
> Here is the link!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nception-ladies-due-jan-feb-march-2017-a.html
> 
> The thread is for due dates Jan/Feb/March 2017 so that includes all of us! <3 Hope to see you there!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies!

Here is my third and final frer. Tomorrow if my first beta.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rq120

FYI, changed my profile pic. Sometimes it throws me off when others do it. :)

Second beta was 971. I have an appt for an US for 6/15 but I'm out of town so just waiting for MD office to call back with a different date. Hopefully it will be that same week so we can tell Hubby's parents on Father's day.


----------



## Hiker1

I'm on baby aspirin as well and my clinic recommend I take it until first ultrasound when you hear the heartbeat.

Afm, docs just called and 2 embryos fertilized!!! Need to wait to see how they do until tomorrow. Then will talk to doc about whether to transfer or freeze and do another cycle.


----------



## Fern81

Rebecca I know your beta will be great. :)

Ellie- can't wait for all the rest of you to join, your place is reserved! X

Hiker - that's great news, a 50% fertilization rate. Keep us updated on their progress. Fx!

Wow rq so it has tripled in 48 hours!? I'm guessing twinnies!!!!


----------



## Rq120

Fern you may be right :shock: We will find out in 2 weeks.

Hiker, best wishes for your two fertilized eggs!


----------



## Timetotry

Just got the go ahead for round #2!! 
My cyst ruptured sometime in the last week, so I didn't take my birth control today and am just waiting for AF! 
Picked up my gonal f, menopur and orgalutran today! 
*happy dance*


----------



## s08

Sorry to barge in here ladies, but if there is anyone in the US who is paying out of pocket for PIO, I have 2 unused vials (with needles and syringes) that I would be happy to ship to you. (I'm thrilled to be done today!) My insurance actually covered this med, but I understand it is a little spendy otherwise. PM me if interested. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry- great news! Good luck and hope AF arrives quickly!!


----------



## Mdc

Just a quick update and thank you all for your advice. Overall I felt super uncomfortable this morning before the retrieval but fell pretty alright for now. 

We did get 9 eggies. Totally greedy on my part but I was hoping for a couple more, but know that we still are very lucky and happy that we have made it this far. Quality is really what we are looking for and this thread is so lucky I am hoping to soak some of that up. Since we are doing pgs we have to have the eggies make it to day 5, get the report for the approved blasts, and then survive the thaw. Ahhh! So many variables. Headed off for a little nap now and will catch up with all the personals later.


----------



## Rq120

Congrats MDC! Those are good numbers.


----------



## Fern81

Fantastic news timetotry! So glad you didn't have to have the annoying cyst removed. Will you be downregging at the end of this next cycle, or starting with short protocol straight away?

Mdc- that's a good number. Fx now for a good fertilization rate! 

Thanks for being so considerate s08. Hope someone can take advantage of your offer. X


----------



## Merry Mary

Good morning ladies. I am catching up again and so excited to see all the positives on this board! Exciting stuff. I am just getting ready to start round 2 of IVF and a ER after taking a break last month. Our first round in late April did not fertilise so I have added Vitamin D and CoQ10 to my daily prenatal. Hoping for better luck this round. AF should be showing up anytime now and the fun begins again!


----------



## Timetotry

I'll be starting with the short protocol immediately. They gave me the option of starting on lupron yesterday but after talking with my doctor, we didn't really think it was necessary. I've been on birth control for 24 days so that's basically down regulation as well. 
I did short protocol last time too and responded well. 

I'm curious, is there any advantage to going on lupron?


----------



## rebecca822

Hello Merry Mary, we've missed you!
Glad to hear you will be starting this cycle, that's super exciting!

Afm- just had my beta done and waiting for the doctor to call with the results!


----------



## Mdc

Rq, wonderful beta and twins maybe. I bet you are so excited!

Ellie, you will be injecting before you know it and playing connect the dots on your bruised stomach. Ha!

Hiker, good luck and cannot wait to hear the day 3 results!

Timetotry, so exciting you are ready to go. Those cysts are horribly pesky! As for the lupron downreg not sure of the advantage over BCP. It is a different mechanism of downreg, so maybe a different strength of suppression. Nice thing is that you have the option of now doing a lupron trigger if you are at risk for ohss. 

Merry, glad you are back for IVF two. Best of luck!

Rebecca, good luck on the second beta!

We got the call this morning and all 9 eggs were mature and 7 fertilized. What a relief and I am feeling much better now. Hopefully we will have some great growth on Sunday to keep this lucky streak going on this thread. I feel pretty good this morning, but last night after dinner very bloated. Overall the EC I was pretty uneventful, but still going to take it easy today. Come on little embies grow babies grow :winkwink:


----------



## rebecca822

Im really pregnant!! My first beta is 377!

Today I'm 9dp5dt


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Rebecca! That's a great number for 9dp5dt, mine was less than half that. Maybe you also have sticky twins!

Great news mdc, I hope they all grow well. :)

So excited for you timetotry. By the end of June you will know either way. I also did a short protocol after bcp but injected lucrin daily until the day of trigger. I think it can prevent premature ovulation. On the other hand you will be monitored pretty closely so dr should be able to time everything correctly regardless. 

Gl mary, hiker, ellie, nimbec and anyone I missed for whatever you need to do ivf wise over the weekend! Xx


----------



## Rq120

Great news Rebecca and MDC!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats rebecca!

Great number mdc! I'm looking forward for your updates!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Rebecca, that's such a good beta!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Mdc fantastic news gosh that's a good number! Fingers crossed they all behave. 

Rebecca good luck with the beta I really hope it doubles for you. 

Merry nice to meet you and glad to hear you can get going again!

Hiker fingers crossed the days go quick for you and you get great results. 

Timetory I'm so pleased you are ready to start again, I have had a problem with a big cyst so it must be such a relief to see it gone! Hopefully time will pass quick for you now, sorry I can't answer your question on the down reg as I'm newish to the IVF.

Ellie not long for us now and we will be stimming, I think your appt is next Wednesday for baseline scan? 


Sorry I've been quiet work and life has been a million miles per hour this week & it's all caught up with me and I'm sick with a bad throat completely lost my voice &#128546;. I spoke to clinic today - well squeaked at them! Fully expecting my cyst aspiration on Monday to be cancelled but good news no matter how rough I feel they will go ahead with the procedure phew! Then hopefully start stims the same day :)

Hi to all the pregnant ladies &#129303; Hope you are all enjoying every minute. Any of you got any morning sickness yet?


----------



## Rq120

Nimbec - no morning sickness for me yet (thankfully). I haven't been very hungry, but I know that is opposite for some women on here. I think morning sickness really starts around week 6 and I'm just finishing week 4.


----------



## froggyfrog

Not morning sickness, I get waves of nausea, and I gag over everything now. But I haven't actually been sick yet. 

Rq I wasn't very hungry for a while there either, but this past week I feel so hungry all of the time. I feel weak if I don't eat.


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies! 
AF started very quickly after stopping bcp! So today is officially CD1. I go in tomorrow morning for baseline bloodwork and ultrasound and will likely start stims tomorrow evening! Eek. 

Fern, I'll be taking orgalutran to prevent ovulation. I will be taking gonal f and menopur everyday, and they add the orgalutran on stimulation day 5. If my lining isn't thick enough (which I have a history of) they will also add estrace around the same time. 

Can believe we are at this point again!!!


----------



## Timetotry

Also, I am having some wine and fruity drinks tonight as a last hurrah hahhaha


----------



## nimbec

Timetory enjoy your last drink &#128522; Why are you avaoiding fruity drinks may I ask? We will be very close in time I have baseline Monday and should hopefully start stimming then too &#128578;. 

Ladies is their anything I should/shouldn't be eating whilst stimming etc? 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca, great beta? Do you go in tomorrow for the second one?

Rq, glad no ms yet. 

Ellie and nimbec you both are so close!

Froggy, hopefully ms keeps at bay and eat all you want....growing a baby is hard work :winkwink: 

Timetotry, GL on your baseline tomorrow! First things first enjoy your vino :haha: 

Nimbec, completely not sure if this helped me or not, but I ate a lot of lean protein (tried to get 30-40% a day), good fats like avocados/coconut milk/nuts/olive oil, and kept carbs down (from veggies and whole grains). There was a study a while ago that women who are avocados had three times more success in IVF, but unfortunately I could never find out how much avocado so I just added it where I could. As I said the final jury is still out on my count and not sure what extra benefit I have to the eggies while stimming, but it was something other than injections I felt I could control so it worked for me. Good luck!

Hope everyone is enjoying your weekend. No call from the doc today, but anxiously waiting for the day 3 call tomorrow. Going to try and keep busy today, and like timetotry enjoy some vino on this beautiful Sat in Northern California. Which makes me interested where does everyone live?


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry - enjoy your drinks! Well if you will be taking a supressant then there is indeed no need for lupron :) yay I can't wait to hear how your follies progress!

Nimbec- I agree with what mdc said re diet. I ate an avo every day. Organic, free-range meat& eggs daily, lots of organic fresh fruits & veg. And nuts, yum. Avoid pesticides, trans fats, processed foods. Stay well hydrated and get enough sleep & exercise for proper blood circulation. Fx!!

Keep us updated tomorrow mdc! I live in South Africa, in the Pretoria /Johannesburg area :) cold winter here!


----------



## elliecain

I'm eating an avocado a day too. We also eat lots of whole grain, lean protein, eggs, tomatoes and salad. I need to up my water and, although I'm now down to one caffeinated drink a day, I will go to zero when I start stimming (I'm so proud that DH used this word in a conversation the other day!!!)

I live in Somerton, in the middle of rural Somerset, south-west England.

So, big news is.......... I have just started bleeding! CD1 and I'm definitely going to start stimming within a week! I'm so excited :)

I got a special bit of IVF-inspired nail art today... https://i63.tinypic.com/1zq3ey8.jpg

Happy weekend everyone xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thank you so much everyone! I will definitely eat an avocado a day as I love them! I'll try to up my protein too maybe eggs for lunch or breakfast... I can't eat nuts as I'm allergic &#128584; I wonder if their is anything else I could snack on lol! I'll have to plan my meals better than normal as I'm usually so busy in work - also plan to be in bed early! 

Yay Ellie! Great news! 

I'm living in Talley a very rural village in South Wales UK &#128512;.


----------



## froggyfrog

I live in Georgia. I'm from Texas, dhs job moves us around. When this baby turns 4, we are going to buy a house and stop traveling so that he can go to the same school. But I figured before that he won't care. Military kids do it.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all, just a quick update. We still have our 2 embies going strong. My doc is recommending we go ahead with transfer on Monday. I am hesitant as I wanted to have some to freeze for the future, but she said there is no guarantee I would get anymore and so she and the embryologist are recommending we go for it while we have the chance. What I am thinking is if both look great by monday, day 5, we transfer 1 and freeze the other. If one doesn't take, then try another retrieval round and leave the frozen one in the bank for just in case. Kind of a compromise. But it all depends on how things look Monday and if doc thinks we won't have much chance with the 1, then we'll do 2. It's so strange. I'm at home, a bunch of friends are about to come over for a party, and I'm thinking, huh. I could be pregnant in 2 days. Like we've been trying and let down so long that I can't even fathom there could be an end to this mentality and reality we've had for so long. It's so weird. Some of you were saying you'd be enjoying your last few drinks. The nurse told me absolutely no drinking, lifting, anything between retrieval and transfer. Ho, hum, had hoped for a glass of wine but oh well. 

Congrats to the latest bfps and egg retrievals! Will update Monday. Thanks for all your support. It means the world to me.


----------



## Rq120

Ellie - love the nails!!!

Hiker - great news. Best of luck for the transfer.


----------



## Rq120

Oh and I'm from Indiana, born and raised. We are hoping to move to Florida next spring some time so we can enjoy beautiful weather and beaches.


----------



## Timetotry

Hahha I meant fruity drinks which included alcohol. 

Bloodwork looked great today but my lining was still thicker (hadn't shed enough) so I'll be starting stims tomorrow CD3 instead of CD2. My antral follicle count is higher than last ivf cycle (17+ compared to 12).

I'm going to try to eat cleaner this round, and do some light exercise as long as I'm comfortable. Also reduce the amount of sugar I consume and try to control my blood sugar a bit better (yay pcos and insulin issues). 
I will be taking inositol, pqq +coq10 and melatonin throughout the cycle (stopping inositol, pqq+coq10 at retrieval). 
Fingers crossed for better quality eggs!


----------



## rebecca822

sorry haven't checked in since yesterday, I missed a lot!
Our second beta will be Wednesday since I'm leaving town tomorrow for business. My doctor is ok with waiting till Wednesday because she just wants to see the beta at a certain level so that we can schedule the ultrasound for a week from Monday.


----------



## ES89

So much has happened since I last checked in! Congrats on all the bfps! Loved seeing all the positive posts!
I'm on day 6 of down regging n I already look like a pin cushion &#128514; 
I've told work about what I'm going through simply because of the distance my clinic is away and because my job is very physical and demanding at times. There may be odd days when I'm not feeling too great too n I think they should kinda have an idea why x


----------



## Fern81

Hiker- that's kinda how I felt too, eg what if I get the flu or fall down the stairs or something that compromised my cycle, then I would have another try (not putting all my eggs in one basket) and yeah like I said earlier we were not ok with trying for twins. 
All the best for Monday and whatever your decision is!! You've summarized that unreal feeling beautifully. I really hope you get your bfp!

Btw between er and et I had quite a few glasses of wine (my dr encouraged it lol) and after et I really did end up falling down the stairs while carrying a huge basket of laundry! Despite the wine I still got the bfp and I'm still hoping the fall didn't mess things up.

Es- owie! Gl with the rest of your injections :)

Sending growing vibes for everyone's follies and embies!


----------



## Mdc

So interesting to hear where everyone is from. Thanks for sharing. Technically I am in Oakland Cali. 

Time, so glad you are starting your stims. 

Rebecca good luck on your next beta and hope your ultrasounds gets here soon! Very exciting. 

Es, who knew we would ever look forward to be a pincushion. Ha! When do you start stims?

Hiker, great news about the transfer on Monday. I hope your little embies continue to do well and one you can freeze. Either way it is such a hard decision. 

Ellie, love the nails! The recipe link below is for you also. 

Nimbec, I also just had this link from Bon Appetite in my email box today about different ways to use avocados so thought I would post it 
https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/...spJobID=763133359&spReportId=NzYzMTMzMzU5S0#6

Fern so funny how docs are different about drinking. I like your docs message to live it up :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else!

So the doc called this morning and all the fertilized embies are going strong with great quality on day 3! :wohoo: I could not be more excited, and I think the doc was kind of surprised. Ha! One more step down and quite a few to go, but I am going to relish in the happiness for now.


----------



## ES89

I'm doing medicated FET so no stims &#128522;
Got my baseline scan on the 17th, then hopefully start estrogen tablets &#128522; x


----------



## rebecca822

Es- I was on the same protocol. Good luck with your baseline!


----------



## ES89

Thank you Rebecca, don't want to wish time away but I hope the next week and a bit go by quick! What are they checking at the baseline?? big congratulations to you Rebecca xx


----------



## Mdc

Es, good luck with the baseline! I will hopefully be doing a FET this month also. I am not down regging just going right to Estrace on cd 2 which should be here in a couple days. Gl on the baseline scan! Not sure what they are looking for. Maybe just making sure the uterus and lining look good to start with.


----------



## Rq120

At a baseline scan I think they are making sure there are no cysts and generally checking out lining. I know in some diminished ovarian reserve patients they might do an antral follicle count.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Everyone :flower:

Es Good luck with your baseline fingers crossed all is perfect.

Mdc yay great news on your embies, so nice that they are out performing all expectations - lets hope they keep doing so the whole way and you are spoilt for choice. i love the link thank you very much - i wonder if i can become more creative in the kitchen...i'm pretty useless :blush:


Rebecca good luck for you beta and scan.

Hiker good luck for the transfer, fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

Fern, i love your doctors idea too...i'm not a big drinker but i do love Pimms and the occasional Ameretto! How are you feeling? what is the next step in your journey?

Tiometry that made me chuckle ...i like the fruity alcohol too :) Good luck with the stimming. 

Well today I had my pescy cyst drained, it was a simular procedure to egg collection and wasn't too bad....apart from the drugs made me feel very nauseous :( at least i know now to ask for the anti-sickness before hand! I'm officially cyst free and ready to start stimming on Wednesday - I think they are starting me Wednesday to bring me in-line for scan dates as my first scan is next Monday.....not sure why else they would wait till Wed but i'm just happy to get started :) 

Also had positive news that my bill was less than i expected - had to take some meds back as I was originally doing a different protocol and also they have reduced the cost of IVF this month so all in all i saved £300 :happydance: well £150 I guess as today cost me too! LOL! 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Mdc

Nimbec, glad that silly cyst has been evicted. Did you go under for the procedure? Hope you feel better soon and you will be stimming before you know it!

So cd1 for me already?!?! :saywhat: Guess it is not unusual to get it so soon after the lupron trigger, and I guess my body wants to get this show on the road! I heard this first period my be a rough one, so I guess I will wait and see.


----------



## Mdc

Hiker, Forgot to ask how the transfer went.


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec- so glad the cyst is gone and that you are starting soon!! Whoop whoop! Well I'm just waiting impatiently to see if embie implanted in the right spot & if there's a heartbeat on my first scan date, 20 June. Then I will start seeing a regular OB. 

Mdc- congrats on your great embies :)

Hiker- thinking of you xx


----------



## tulip girl

First monitoring scan today for me. Not many follicles unfortunately (I wasn't expecting loads but she only mentioned 2 large ones 20 and 17 plus a couple of smaller ones) I'm going to trigger tomorrow at some point (they're phoning me with instructions tomorrow) Then EC on Thursday - please let there be a couple of eggs at least!! 

Hope all the new expectant mamas are doing well. Xx

Fingers crossed for all those growing follies and getting ready to make their embryos cosy xx


----------



## Timetotry

Did anyone else take gonal f? Anyone get headaches from it? 
I never had headaches from it during my first round, but they increased my dose from 100 to 125 this cycle and last night I took my injection then immediately started getting a dull headache. It progressed to a nasty headache and I woke up with it just as bad. 
Ugh. I hope this is a coincidence and not the meds! 

Did anyone feel dehydrated during stims? I drank over 2.5L of water yesterday and could have drank even more!


----------



## Rq120

Tim it is common to have headaches from any med used for stimming. I personally didn't have issues with dehydration but they said it's super important to stay hydrated. It can help with OHSS (unless you have OHSS and then sometimes you need to fluid restrict)


----------



## Mdc

Tulip, good luck with the trigger and those follies are a nice size! Hopefully a couple smaller ones will catch up. 

Time, ugh about the headache and hopefully it was just a coincidence. I was SO thirsty when I was stimming. Toward the end I had a couple days where I drank almost 4L of water. Unfortunately drinking too much can also be bad because you lose sodium too and that can be dangerous. Always such a balancing not game. Hopefully you feel better today. 

Hi to all the preggo and everyone else on their way!

So no call from the doc today. I talked to my RN and they said they prefer to give a final disposition report on day 6. I guess that is good, but man waiting...waiting... waiting. Guess if it was bad news or quality was waning they would let me know. Keep on keeping on little embies...or should I say blasts :haha:


----------



## Timetotry

It's so strange how cycles can be so different! 
I have no side effects during my first cycle, and didn't get uncomfortable until about day 7 or 8 of stims. 
I'm really hoping this headache was just a bad coincidence, I should know after my next dose! This one was brutal. Kept me up all night, I slept on the heating pad, and then slept until lunch and it was still there. 
I think it's passing now, but my neck is a little tight still.


----------



## tulip girl

Thank you mdc  Trigger done! That's all I can do now I guess, fingers crossed for Thursday X

I'm sure your lovely little blasts are doing wonderfully! I don't think I'll be too far behind you with transfer. I think as I'll only most likely have a couple of eggs at the most, if they fertilise they'll get them popped back inside quickly like last time "Let's get them back in their home for the next 9 months" is what they said with my little girl


----------



## Rq120

Good luck tulip and MDC. I didn't get a embie report until day 5 either. It was hard waiting.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hi everyone,
been reading this thread for a while. Congratulations to all the preggos! have a happy & healthy 9 months! good luck for the others!
well i have PCOS and been trying for a while for #2. i conceived my DD on my first IUI. i have tried 3 IUIs most of them were cancelled. so now wer moving on to IVF.
just started stimming yesterday on Day 3! 300 Gonal F today was my 2nd shot. im so excited i cant wait till i start bloating so i know that its working!
Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## Merry Mary

AF took her sweet time this month and arrived several days late. On my way to my day 2 scan today. Have a million questions for the doctor. Still doing mild IVF with the same clinic but trying an office closer to my work this time. Was getting hard to explain away all my very late arrivals since I was consistently several hours late. I think my boss thinks I leave in a wreck of a house since I've used nearly every home related excuse I can think of (water leak, waiting for the builder, no hot water, etc). Ha ha! Really hoping this office runs more efficiently and on time!


----------



## rebecca822

Merry, I've found it so much easier to tell my boss outright what was going on, it made him so much more understanding.
I just told him I was undergoing fertility treatments and there will be times that I will have appointments and the dates/times are not always flexible and please work with me.
And of course he was very understanding and asked no further questions. Every time I have told him about an appointment he says no problem and doesn't get fed up with the time I miss. I do my part to make up what I've missed by working at night or Sunday's.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry been missing in action for a bit. Have been really anxious lately with the scan coming up, and hubs mom in the hospital. But got great news today and am feeling much better!
Scan showed a little embryo with a good heartbeat, so all my fears of boiling the kid during that hot day are gone. I was so worried


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry I got headaches from the gonal f but not as bad as what you are experiencing. I did take a low dose though. How are you feeling today? Shame I hope you don't have to suffer like that every day.

Mdc- sorry hun but I'm super confused with your cycle atm, did you say you are on cd1? Will you then be waiting to transfer?

Myshel- congrats again :)

Mirna- lol well in that case I hope you start bloating soon!

Ellie- you ok? Haven't heard from you in a while. X

Hugs everyone else!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hey everyone,

Hope you're all OK 

I had my transfer on Friday so have been trying to keep my mind off symtom spotting, hence I haven't been on here much!

Been feeling quite crampy today, and am driving myself a little crazy by worrying I've not had implantation bleeding (I did with my first pregnancy). 

Test day is next Fri 17th, can't come quick enough! Best wishes to all those also in their 2ww, and to you all x


----------



## rebecca822

Crazy- congrats On being PUPO!!

Will you test earlier?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

rebecca822 said:


> Crazy- congrats On being PUPO!!
> 
> Will you test earlier?

Thank you Rebecca x

No, I'm determined not to anyway! I would have to do it in secret if I did as OH is dead against testing early, and that would be too stressful!


----------



## elliecain

Hi Fern. Yes, just downregging still, reading and lurking while I have nothing new to say!

Mdc is doing FET, as they are having PGS, testing the blasts for various potential chromosomal things. I think the plan is to pop them back in in a couple of weeks.

I've got my baseline scan on Friday, so hopefully can finally start stimming then.

Crazy, congratulations for PUPO and I hope the next 9 days pass fast!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys, 
Sorry I thought I updated here, but I guess I didn't! So Mondays transfer. Well the doc came in and immediately said "I have bad news." She proceeds to tell us the embryos slowed growing and hadn't grown't much since day 3. Neither then, would be freezable. But they did transfer both because she said they might pick back up once they were in my body. I want to believe that, and I want to be positive, but I also can't get over the vibe I got from the doctor with the whole "I have bad news" talk - as if embryos that slow growing don't have much of a chance. She maybe was saying it was "bad news" because they wouldn't be freezable? I really don't know what to think and I'm trying to figure out with google searches what this means if your embryos slow growing and aren't at blast stage by day 5 and they transfer them anyway. Do any of you know? 

When I asked her then, if this round doesn't work, we can just try again next month, and she said "we'll have to talk about that." Grrr...I just know my body is not done with. Not yet at least! I just hope the doctors aren't giving up on me too.

Beta test is next Wednesday. They said not to test with a hpt beforehand. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Mdc

Hiker, best of luck and you never know, but I have heard lots of stories about embryos that are not optimal that turn into lovely little bouncing babies!

Wish I could be so positive for myself. So only 2 of 7 made it to biopsy and the doc is pretty shocked that so many fell off at the last stage. I think they are 4b something, so not super optimal as they took 6 days to get there. I know there is still hope but ugh...advance maternal age and this chance of a genetically normal one is further away. Ugh...all this honestly sucks!


----------



## rebecca822

Hiker, sorry to hear. Sounds pretty upsetting. Fingers crossed that they decide to wake up and start growing!
I've heard lots of people say not to test early. In my opinion, the wait is really tough, if I can know a few days sooner then sanity will be restored earlier than the beta :)


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
Thankfully I think my horrible headache was a fluke. And haven't had one since, so I don't think it's was from the gonal f. Wohoo! 
I'm currently on day 5 of stims. Went in for monitoring this morning, I have around 14 follicles starting to grow but are still pretty small so they aren't starting my orgalutran yet and I'll go back in on Saturday. 
The strange thing though, there was a pocket of blood in my uterus. I'm still spotting after AF (cd8 currently), and they said the pocket wasn't very big. I'm hoping it goes away quickly! Anyone have that before??

I've also been having some issues with my gonal f pen. It keeps stopping before the full dose is delivered even though it's a full pen. It stops at 25iu almost everytime! I told my pharmacy and they are going to report it to the manufacturer. I can get the dose I need but it takes an extra poke or 2, so annoying!


----------



## tulip girl

3 eggs retrieved for me today. Not great, but as much as I was expecting. Fingers crossed for at least one to fertilise X


----------



## Mdc

Hiker I did not answer your question yesterday. I think they can still get to blasts, mine did not hit blast until day 6 and in my research they do not feel it is bad if they take an extra day. So now they are nice if comfy back home, I hope they flourish! As for testing early such a personal decision. Did you do an HCG trigger or Lupron? I usually tested before my IUIs (all negative) but if I get do an IVF transfer not sure I will test early just to mix things up. 

Time, glad the headaches are gone and that pen is so annoying. I did Follistim and in order to use the overfill in each I almost always had to stick my self twice to save some dollars. Man the things we do! Not sure on the pocket of blood. Did you start bcp after AF started? If so, I would expect you would not shed your full lining if you started say on CD2 or 3. 

I feel much more grateful after letting myself be sad last night. I know we all have our struggles and I apologize if I seemed like a winey baby because I did not more than I did. I wish my doc would have set me down earlier and said our BEST hope is one IVF = one baby, because I had this strange thinking that I would get a couple tries for baby 1 and have multiple on ice for baby 2. Now we wait and hope and pray and send good karma vibes to the universe that good things will come.


----------



## Mdc

Tulip, guess we cross posted! How are you feeling? Best of luck for the fertilization report tomorrow.


----------



## rebecca822

Tulip, I hope your 3 eggs fertilize nicely.

Timetotry- I had a similar problem with my Follistim pen. Will the pharmacy send you a new one?


----------



## Rq120

Crazy - I had a lot of cramping and I didn't have any spotting or implantation bleeding. It doesn't happen to everyone and it doesn't happen every time.


----------



## Rq120

Ellie - Good luck on your baseline

Hiker and Mdc - I think it is a good sign they made it to day 5, even if it took a little longer

Hiker - I tested 5 days after transfer but I also triggered w/ Lupron

Tulip - best of luck. Fern and I only got 3 eggs and we ended up w/ BFPs this cycle. It is very possible. Did you do ICSI? We didn't have need for it but my doc did it anyway because he didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## tulip girl

Mdc - many thanks X Good luck for your cycle, are you transferring soon or do you have to wait until next cycle if you're doing genetic testing? X


----------



## tulip girl

Many thanks everyone for the fertilisation vibes everyone  

Rq - yep icsi too. Mainly because we did that last time (OH had a weirdly low count on the morning!) and also because they didn't want to risk it) 

To be honest I wasn't expecting loads of eggs, I got only got 8 four years ago- but only 3 of those fertilised so I'm crapping it a bit for tomorrow if I'm honest! Please, please let us have one!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Tulip- I'm holding my breath for your eggies to fertilize! 

Hiker- I really hope one or more embies keep growing and implant nicely. The reason my dr wanted to transfer 2 embies for me was because mine were also a bit slow and not 100% perfect but my one that we transferred did end up developing & implantation so doctors don't know everything. Hope your embies prove your negative dr wrong! As for testing I'd say whatever stresses you out the least! I tested out the trigger and worrying about the lines really stressed me out but for me it would have been worse to wait. Xx

Mdc- vent away. All of us know how hard this journey is and we all fully understand & will never judge! I hope those two are genetically perfect, after all they did outcompete the rest xx.

Ellie- yay for baseline tomorrow! 

Crazy- when will you test? I've read that IB is not all that common, if it's any consolation :)

I know I missed some ladies but sending good growing &sticky vibes to you all!


----------



## Mdc

Tulip, cells were sent of for testing and when we get the good news (insert trying to be very optimistic personality here) next Thursday we are hoping to transfer when my lining is ready. Hopefully the week of the 27th.


----------



## tulip girl

All 3 fertilised! Can't believe it! Continue to divide little ones!!!

Mdc - everything crossed for you xx


----------



## tulip girl

My next worry!!!! Go for 2 day transfer like last time (I was successful with my daughter) or try and grow to blast? I was totally expecting one to have fertilised and not to have a choice, and for them to tell me it was a quick 2 day transfer. I was so shocked when she phoned that I was totally dithery! Help!!!!!


----------



## BronteForever

Ladies - back from my trip but I've been following along. 

Really hope all of you that transferred have good luck. And all of you getting ready for retrievals get good results. 

This has definetly been a lucky thread and I really hope it continues for all of us. 

I should start injections in two weeks. Excited to finally get the ball rolling.


----------



## Rq120

Tulip - happy dance that they all fertilized. I can't help on the advice when to transfer. I didn't have a choice, my doc only does 5 day transfers


----------



## elliecain

Hi all.

My scan was clear - no polyp and lining thinned out and follies small. I started stimming today, so nervous and was really glad to be with my SIL, who is a vet nurse and lovely. It's all done, just another 11 or so to go. I have a scan again next Friday morning. Can't wait!

Since DH is gigging tonight and at a festival tomorrow, I'm staying with my brother and family. They have a vet practice and house in huge grounds in the middle of nowhere in Devon and it's paradise here. I'm glad my SIL was able to be there for this first step.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi again ladies! 
Tulip- that's great!! Go embryos! 

I took my defective pen to the pharmacy and they were going to contact the manufacturer. Thankfully I didn't have to pay anything for that med, but if they offer a replacement I'll take it! My benefits paid for 100% of the drug. 

I'm a bit anxious about the pocket of blood in my uterus. I didn't have anymore spotting after that ultrasound and my estrogen level was over 400, so I don't think I'll be shedding it so maybe it will absorb?? 
I tool birth control for 24 days, the stopped, got AF 2 days later and started stims on cd3. It's so strange. 


They didn't start my orgalutran yesterday because my follicles weren't large enough, so I'm nervous that my body could have done something wonky before my next appointment tomorrow. 

I'm not feeling particularly stressed. Just a bit anxious about the blood and the delay in starting orgalutran. 
Hopefully tomorrow's monitoring shows low LH and no blood pocket!


----------



## tulip girl

Crappppp! We're going to Day 5. Keep growing and multiplying little ones!!


----------



## tulip girl

Good luck with the stimming Ellie, I hope you get lots of lovely eggs!


----------



## Timetotry

Waaaaaaah! I feel so comfortable and whiny! Today is only day 7 of stims. 
Everything feels like it's stretching and pulling and aching.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys. Thank you for all your positivity! I'm trying to stay positive too and think of myself as PUPO. So this morning I woke up with some pretty intense cramping. Today is 5dp5dt. Could it be implantation? I'm wondering if those of you who have had success or been pregnant before have ever felt anything after transfer? Ever since then, I've felt something. Not cramping, but like a warm, sometimes pulsating/twingy sensation. And not all the time. But something. And now this morning with the cramping...pretty much every month I feel something so I don't want to wig myself out. The mind can be very powerful. But just curious if those of you who are pregnant remember anything like that? I think I will hold off testing and just wait for the beta test. 4 more days!

Tulip, hope your embabies keep growing!! That is great news. 

Bronte, almost ready to begin! I bet you are so excited !!

Ellie, how nice u have you your sister in law for support. Youll be good with doing the injections soon but at the beginning it's scary. our siblings know what we are going through, and I think it's about time we break the news to them. I think it will help us/me emotionallly to not be keeping this a secret any longer.

Fern, what do you mean you tested out the trigger?


----------



## Rq120

Hiker at 5dp5dt I felt a lot of pressure that I had never felt before. The only way I can describe it is like if I wait to long to pee and my bladder hurts, but it wasn't my bladder and it would happen hours everyday for like 3 days.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies sorry I've not been on it has been a manic week at work I actually have no idea where the time has gone! 

Hiker fingers crossed for you! You are so much more controlled than me I'm not sure I could resist poas before beta good luck. 

Ellie so pleased you can share it with someone, nobody knows what we are doing (apart from dh mum who is great as needs to help with Harrison when I have appointments) but I can't really talk to her about it. Yay for things starting! 

Bronte not long time it will be here before you know it! 

Time sorry you are feeling rough, at least it means you must have some nice follies growing :) fx the pocket disappears! 

Tulip eek great news they must be good quality! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

As for me no need really day 5 stims today not feeling much apart from really thirsty! Had a nightmare last night when I pulled needle out of menopur it squirted and I lost some &#128546; Phoned clinic at 9pm in a panic and they said not to worry as I was only 50 short and they will see what is going on scan tomorrow. Quick question ladies how many scans did you have when stimming? My first is day 5 and egg collection tentatively booked for Monday 20th - I have some work commitments in between and wondering how often scans will be.... 

Hope you are all having a good weekend.


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec- sounds good, day 5 already. Hopefully you will have large juicy follies soon! I had 3 scans (baseline, then cd8 and 11 I think). Maybe you can ask your doctor for an appointment schedule, I had one and it helped me plan around my job. 

Ellie- great news re the support system. Do you know when er will be yet?

Timetotry- awww whine away! I'm sure the blood will just resorb. I can't imagine it influencing the development of your follies or uterine lining. Hope all is well with today's tests.

Hiker- I also felt that pressure that rq wrote about. And slight jabs of pain/stitches/pulling feelings in my uterus. I also started getting tired and dizzy just before my bfp but I just decided it was the progesterone. Fx for you! 

Tulip- that's a good prognosis, hope they all make it to blast.

Bronte- your turn will be here soon :)

My scan is tomorrow in a week. If it turns out that there is no heartbeat or something we will have our 2 remaining embies transferred asap. Thinking so much about you all. X


----------



## Fern81

Forgot to add- hiker, I had a 10000 iu pregnyl trigger 36 hours before er. On 5dp5dt I started testing with a cheapie test daily and was able to see the hcg from the trigger fade out (+ test line getting lighter) and then from 7dp5dt the lines started coming back stronger. (I still didn't believe it though until the second beta & will probably only really believe it after u/s!)


----------



## tulip girl

Hi Nimbec - my protocol went like this.
Day 2 - start stimming
Day 8 - Monitoring scan (the only scan I had)
Day 9 - trigger at 1130pm
Day 11 - EC
Day 16 - hopefully ET

This was the same as my protocol last time, apart from I had ET on Day 13


----------



## tulip girl

Fern - the wait for the first scan is worse than the 2WW I found! Looking forward to hearing about your the lovely little bean's heartbeat at your scan and you moving over to the pregnancy thread! X


----------



## elliecain

Hi Nimbec. 
I had a baseline scan on Friday, which was CD7, and started injecting that evening. I go back next Friday for a follie check scan and probably a blood test. After that depends on how things look, but she said to expect a scan at least every other day until trigger. I've heard they don't do many scans at all for NHS patients though, not even a baseline.

I'm already feeling small twinges in my ovaries, after just 2 injections. This is to be expected, as I have a lot of antral follicles (PCO with AMH of 78.9), so just trying to keep my fluids up and watching out for any signs of OHSS. I'm so excited!!


----------



## tulip girl

Just had the call! All 3 embies are going strong for me. I'm just amazed and over the moon! X


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone 

Fern I understand your worry and the worry never goes away it just 'changes' after your scan you will be worried about the next one and when they actually arrive in to the world the worry continues BUT it's all 100% worth it :) I can't wait to hear you excited after scan :) 

Tulip yay amazing news!!!!!!!

Ellie thanks and yay for getting going, I also have a high AMH I think it was around 65ish (was taken a long time ago now!) but my follies don't really behave - well they didn't on clonid, look great to begin with then take forever to mature! Wonder if they will be the same this time...great you are feeling twinges I'm sure they will watch you super carefully and you will be just fine. I seem to remember you are on a very low dose of menopur? We are very close in time as I am day 5 stims today 2nd scan tomorrow. Blimey that sounds crazy but very believable about the NHS, sadly I'm having to pay &#128542; So I will make sure I get my monies worth &#128514;


----------



## elliecain

Tulip, that's awesome news! Keep on going, little embies!

Nimbec, yes, I'm paying too. It seems like I'm getting the best possible care, so it's worth it (they wouldn't fund it because I had a chemical pregnancy last summer). I'm on a low dose of gonal-f only, no menopur. I alternate 150iu and 75iu. It's exciting that we are so close, will be able to help each other with the 2ww.


----------



## Mdc

Fern good luck with the scan!

Nimbec, I had scans the following days after starting stims day 5,7,9,10 and 11. Best of luck all this is so nerve wracking and adding in work is even harder!

Tulip, :wohoo: that is wonderful news! When are you transferring and how many?

Ellie, so happy you are injecting and stating to feel something! I hope your eggies are growing nice and plump for you. 

Hi to everyone else and best of luck to those growing, twwing, and especially those preggo. 

I am just trying to be patient and wait for the genetic testing. Ahhh...I have until Thrusday. DH and I talked that likely we would want to do one more fresh cycle if this one does not pan out and then look at other opportunities if the doc agrees. We are not trying to be negative...but hoping for the best and preparing for the worst is the only thing we can do.


----------



## Merry Mary

I am super annoyed at my fertility clinic. I had a scan on Saturday (day 5) and was told to make an appointment for another scan Monday. As we are checking out, there is a new, very young receptionist. I ask her to book my scan for the clinic office nearest my office. She pokes at her computer a bit and says, "Okay, the clinic will call and confirm the time with you on Monday." I said, you aren't going to give me a time? "No, they will confirm it." I said it was weird that I couldn't at least book a time or make a preference - like every other time I've done this (it's my second round of IVF). So she said she could make a note. I told her I wanted the earliest appointment available that day. So she scratches this note, on the back of an old receipt on her desk. Doesn't note my name or anything else. 

It's now Sunday afternoon, I have had no confirmation call and when I called - the clinic was already closed for today!! :growled: I am so bloody furious! So now, I have no appointment. Its highly doubtful they can get me in now and there is no way I can leave work to do it, unless they can squeeze me in for a lunchtime scan (nothing like a dildocam for lunch). I knew that twit had no clue what she was doing but I didn't push it because I didn't want to be a pushy American. If this round of IVF goes down the tubes - I will light that office up with my fury. I emailed my "team" to see what they can do and to express my extreme displeasure. This is a stressful enough process without this drama. What a pain in the a$$. 

Sorry to vent. It was either that or go TP their office. Ha ha.


----------



## nimbec

Merry I'm so sorry about your clinic what a nightmare &#128533; You are quite right it is upsetting enough! Hopefully they can either fit you in or schedule for Tuesday - hopefully one day won't make too much difference But...very bad of them I agree!! I'm not sure I could have been so polite and I'd definitely let them know your thoughts tomorrow when you call. How many follies did they see sat? How are you getting on? I'm on day 5 stims today so similar timing to you.


----------



## Timetotry

Double post!


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- I had a baseline ultrasound on cd2, then started stims of cd3. 
I then had monitoring ultrasound and bloodwork on stimulation days 5 and 7. And am scheduled for another of day 10.
I'm going that will be my last one, but they might want me back again on day 11 of stims.


----------



## Merry Mary

Thanks Nimbec. The issue is I'm doing mild IVF, which is a short protocol and a tight window for stimms. So a day does make a big difference. I wrote a very grumpy email yesterday afternoon - you are supposed email your assigned team. Of course, it seems no one was checking the email after hours so I still don't have a response or a solution. I will try to call as soon as the clinic opens today. I am still super angry.


----------



## Mdc

Merry, omg I would be so furious. This is not just an annual check up we are talking about here this is your future baby! Hope they get back to you shortly.


----------



## Myshelsong

I would be freaking out and calling first thing in the morning, or just showing up.
Hope you figure it out soon. What jerks.


----------



## Rq120

Honestly, I'm too exhausted today to write specifics to everyone. I just wanted to say I'm following everyone's journeys and sending everyone good thoughts! Best of luck in the next coming days and exciting that some will PUPO soon!


----------



## Hiker1

Just want to say, today is 7dp5dt. BFN. Maybe too early, but, I'm trying to come to terms with another month down the tubes. (haha tubes) ... :(


----------



## Fern81

Hope it's still just a bit too early hiker! Xxx

Mary- wow I can't believe you are being treated like that! Have you heard from them yet?


----------



## Mdc

Hiker it is still early. I am still hoping for the best for you!


----------



## rebecca822

Merry- I would be furious too. We pay a lot of money, we deserve good care!
I switched clinics because I was dealing with a clinic similar to what you describe. I'm so much happier with the new practice.

Hiker- 7dpt is still early, I hope you will get your bfp this month!


----------



## Merry Mary

Thanks for all the kind words. In the end, I called as soon as they opened and was able to get a lunchtime appointment. No really apology. No response whatsoever to my email. I wrote a second email saying I was able to get an appointment but was extremely disappointed not to have my first email even acknowledged. I explained that it was an incredibly stressful process and their behavior was extremely unprofessional. That email wasn't acknowledged either. 

I had to lie to my boss for my lunchtime appointment. Told her I was meeting friends and it might run over. Well, the doctor was running nearly 45 minutes late, then the lab ran out of supplies. I definitely lost my zen at this point. In the end, that appointment took nearly 2.5 hours not including commuting. I was furious! I had to be super creative with my lies to the boss.


Next scan is Wednesday and is the first one of the day at 8.30. That will be much better (I hope!). I only have a ER this cycle and one more ER next cycle, followed by an ET. If the ET is unsuccessful - I am definitely changing clinics next time!


----------



## tulip girl

Merry - sorry you're going through this stress, it's the last thing you need! X

Hiker - fingers crossed it's just a little of early x 

AFM - well I'm pupo!! I transferred 2 embryos this morning. 1 a fully formed blast and a 1 an early blast. Both grade 2/3 which isn't great I guess, but at least I'm in with a chance. They're phoning tomorrow to let me know if the other embryo is suitable to freeze (it was a morula today) So....now the stressing about every twinge (or lack of them!) starts!!!! 

Good luck to everyone else growing eggs or embies, waiting for news, waiting to transfer or in the 2WW! I'm going to put my feet up and relax for a while! Xxxx


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats tulip on bring pupo. It's a great feeling of accomplishment.
Can't wait to hear about your beta!


----------



## tulip girl

Thank you rebecca  I'm in the uk, clinics don't routinely do betas! They give you a test to take and then 2/3 weeks after that if it's positive, I'll have a viability scan.


----------



## elliecain

I was really sad that I have to POAS after IVF, I was hoping for beta. I'll probably ask my GP to do bloods if I do get a bfp.


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats tulip! Hopefully those embryos get nice and cozy in there! 

I'm currently day 10 of stims. 
My follicles seem to be growing slowly. I had 5 on the right, and they measured 7 large ones on the left with a whole bunch of smaller ones on the left that weren't measured. 
My largest follicle was 1.5, with the rest somewhere around 1.3cm. Lining is great so no estrogen support this time, yay! 
Last ivf I triggered on day 10 so it kinda sucks that I'm not ready yet. 
I go back in on thurs, and hopefully I'll trigger Thurs night.


----------



## tulip girl

Timetotry - sounds like you're going to get a bumper crop of eggs there!


----------



## Fern81

Don't worry timetotry I only triggered on cd 12. With retrieval at cd14. Still in the normal limits! :) hope you get to do your retrieval this week!

Ellie and Nimbec- how are things looking on your side?

Congrats Tulip girl! Another potential twin momma, super exciting! ! Fx. Xx


----------



## elliecain

I'm day 5 of stims. I have a follie scan on Friday, day 8. Not expecting trigger until Tuesday. I can definitely feel things staring to happen down there, a kind of full feeling, like when I took clomid.


----------



## tulip girl

Anyone else on 2WW and slowly going insane??!! I'm only 2dp5dt but already getting the blues... :-(


----------



## Timetotry

The ivf tww is soooo brutal. I drove myself insane last time. I'd recommend not testing daily, it only made me horribly depressed everyday. 
I wish I had some advice on how to make it better, but I don't. Just try to keep as occupied at possible (easier said then done!) 
Are you off work right now?


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck ladies! Ouldns like there are some good follicle growth coming along!

The tww is the worst, I did not test until 9dpt as I couldn't deal with seeing the double line from the shot slowly go away. It was too much for me. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## rebecca822

I tested at 7dpt5dt. I couldn't handle the wait.
Good luck, hope to see more bfp from this group!!


----------



## Rq120

Good luck ladies!! Yeah, the TWW sucks. I triggered with Lupron and tested on 5dp5dt and I got a positive on a FRER. I said I wasn't going to test, but I still did. Its hard to resists the siren call of the POAS. I excited to see everyone's updates.


----------



## tulip girl

Thanks ladies  I definitely won't hold out until OTD as that's still 11 days away!!!

Timetotry - I've been off work T/W (transfer and then a rest day) so my mind has been disecting everything and I've been googling like a mad woman! My daughter has kept me a bit more distracted today thankfully! I think I'm worried this cycle doesn't seem to be similar to my last (which was successful) so I'm torturing myself! 

Thank you for being there ladies xx


----------



## Hiker1

Quick update to tell you all I got a BFN. Started spotting Tuesday night, then yesterday my beta confirmed I did not conceive. At least my embabies died with me and not in a petri dish. I was crushed - sobbed for a solid hour - but I think I let it all out then and there and feel much better. It helps my husband is still optimistic. He said we proved we can make embryos - now we just need to tweak meds and just keep trying. I can't imagine how much worse it would be without his support. So he's right and tomorrow we will have a phone conference with the doc about where to go from here. I'm terrified she'll tell us to give up - that it's not worth it. That our embryos proved to be unviable so we'll never get good ones. Trying to stay positive but still afraid that the news will be grim. Sigh, why do crappy things happen to good people? Sucks.


----------



## tulip girl

So sorry to hear this hiker xx Hope tomorrow's phonecall brings some positive news x


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been in touch &#128584; Every time I have tried to post something has stopped me and I've had to change my screen so people don't see! 

Tulip I'm so sorry &#128542; I know nothing we can say will make it better but I'm thinking of you - really hope tomorrow brings some good news! ((Hugs))

Tulip I turn in to a crazy obsessed woman in the 2ww it's awful but let's hope you this is your last one for at least 9 months! 

I have another scan tomorrow been every other day since last Monday as they needs monitor carefully, I have about 7 each side but from my understanding they are a bit on the slow side :( day 10 of stims today and they think I won't have retrieval till next Wednesday as things are looking ...lets hope they get a move on!! Tomorrow they will decide if they want to give me any stronger meds to help things along but they are worried about over stimming me as I have a high AMH - fingers crossed for significant improvement tomorrow. 

Sorry I have t replied to everyone personally I am thinking of you all. 

I'll update tomorrow and have a good catch up with everyone &#128512;


----------



## tulip girl

Nimbec - thank you...the last 2WW for 9 months would be awesome!! 

It sounds like you have a great number of follies there, let's hope they get nice and juicy very soon! X


----------



## rebecca822

Hiker- so sorry to hear. That utterly stinks!! I hope your doctor changes your protocol and you get a higher chance of implantation next time. I'm really amazed at your optimisum, I think I would not be functioning if I were you. Hugs!


----------



## Mdc

Tulip, congrats on being PUPO and I hope the time flies faster for you!

Timetotry, I hope the little follies keep growing. I would take nice and slow growth anyday, even though att th inj suck!

Hiker, I am so sorry for the bfn and glad you let it out. I have learned the hard way keeping it in only works for a while. I really hope the doc gives you some options. I do not remember have you done other protocols? 

Ellie, good luck tomorrow!

Number, glad they are keeping a close eye on you. My follies definitely picked up at the end. 

Hi to everyone else!

So we got one genetically perfect hatching blast! The other was aneupliod, so either it would not have made it or an early miscarriage. As much as I wanted more than one, I am totally happy we have a shot at this. Next step is to plump my usually thin lining and then thaw the embie. I really....really...really hope this is it!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi all! 
So I have about 6 or 7 follicles 1.7cm +, and a bunch more around 1.5cm, and a few 1.2ish.
Triggering tonight, retrieval on Saturday. 
Doctor said maybe 8-13 eggies. 

I had a total stress freak out. I was driving home from work, it was about 20 mins before I'm supposed to take my stims and orgalutran, and realized I didn't have any orgalutran at home. Had to double back in the opposite direction 15 mins to get the meds, then rush home in stinking rush hour traffic. Got home late, too my meds 20 mins late ugh. So horrible!


----------



## Rq120

Hiker - I'm so sorry Hun! Hugs!! Wishing you the best. Hopefully your doc will have ok news and you can have a second *sucessful* cycle. 

MDC - congrats on your perfect embie. Here's hoping for an awesome FET!!

Tim - good luck on retrieval. Make sure to update.


----------



## tulip11

Update
Today was first scan since I started buserelin on 25th of may. But in scan they found out that womb lining is thick so they canceled the treatment for a while and in August will start again from the scratch.
Anyone who had similar experience in past then had success in next cycle ?


----------



## Fern81

So sorry to hear your crappy news hiker :( is there any way you can do genetic testing? Sending you millions of cyber hugs. Xx

Gl with trigger and ec timetotry! 

Nimbec- at least next Wednesday is not tooooo far away anymore. Xx

Tulip- I replied to you on the other thread. Xx

Mdc congraaattttssss I hope this is it! Are you taking any anti-rejection meds or baby asprin? I'm always interested to read about everyone else's protocols :).


----------



## Mdc

Hiker let us know how the consult went. Hoping for a new plan for you!

Timetotry, glad you remembered instead of going all the way home. Taking all these meds is certainly a feat!

Tulip11, so sorry your cycle got pushed back. I do not have much personal experience since my lining is always too thin. Are they going to wait for a period and then restart? I have heard of many cycles that got pushed back and then the next month went on to a successful cycle. 

Fern, I am on baby aspirin and estrogen now to build the lining. Starting the dreaded pio and endometrium probably next week. The prog will continue for 10-12 weeks when (optimism inserted here) I get my BFP. I will also be on Lovenox. Since I had a lateish lost last time that was chromosomally normal (and a significant history of blood clotting disorders in my family) they think I may have a pregnancy related coagulation issue. My tests all came back fine after my mc, but she is giving me the option and I am going to take it. This little one is going to get everything I can to make him/her safe.


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- I recall discussing the lovenox with you way back. I'm happy your dr will allow you to take it and is taking all precautions. Since all my test for recurrent losses came back normal my re said there's nothing I can do. I'm sitting on pins and needles praying that nothing goes wrong.
Good luck and I hope you get your bfp!!

Tulip- I have had a lot of trouble with a thin lining. I'm really sorry that your cycle was pushed. That's really tough, all the anticipation and waiting that goes into this :(


----------



## BronteForever

Ladies - I'm still keeping up to date with everyone but not responding much. 

Tulip11 and Hiker - sorry again about everything. :hugs:

Mdc - so glad you got at least 1. That's all it takes. Best wishes. When is the FET scheduled?

Timetotry - good luck on Saturday. Hope you get some great quality embies. Looks promising based on your scans.

Nimbec - let's hope the rest of the follicles catch up. Good luck next week!

TulipGirl - congrats on being PUPO. Yay!!

AFM - I finally start stims on CD3, which should be next week. Excited to finally get the ball rolling.


----------



## elliecain

Rq120 and Rebecca - I think I missed something... Your sigs say you are both having twins!!! Wowee, congratulations! :)))

I had first follie scan today and this is what we found out:
(Stim day 8 on super low dose of gonal-f)


Lining is "perfect" (forgot to ask for numbers).

Left and right ovaries each have 3 measuring 8-9mm and another ten on each measuring around 6mm.

Due to my ridiculous AMH of 78.9, they are going gently so the nurse said it was perfect and no need to up my med dose.

I have my next scan on Monday.
I have enough meds until Tuesday, so I'm hoping I get another scan on Wednesday and trigger that evening, with retrieval on Friday.
I get another day off work on Monday, because of the timing of the scan and the fact that the hospital is so far from school!


----------



## rebecca822

Ellicain- yup we are in for twins! I found out on Wednesday. Rq just found out yesterday at her scan :)


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - Yay for starting stims soon. How exciting.

Tulip - sorry no advice on lining. I have never had any issues to share

Ellie - those sound like good numbers! Hopefully they will get ready all at the same time and be ready for trigger soon!

Mdc - I have the same question, when are you doing your FET!

Ellie - Just like Rebecca said, twins for us. Hubby is super excited, I am still in shock. lol. The doc said he wouldn't change a thing if he had to do it over again.


----------



## BronteForever

Wow - congrats on twins, Rebecca and Rq. How exciting for both of you!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Ugh, just typed a long reply and then the browser crashed :dohh:

Anyway...

Big hugs to Hiker and those it hasn't worked out for this time :flower: so harsh to go through all this with disappointment at the end. Hats of to those who go through this multiple times, you are so strong. 

Congrats to Rachel and Rq! Twins, wow, so exciting!

Tulip - I don't have experience of your lining issue, but I did have my transfer postponed from Jan due to risk of OHSS. So I have some understanding of your frustration at having to wait. Hard to believe now, but it will be August before you know it. 

AFM - I managed to hold off until yesterday to test and it is :bfp: still a bit shocked! I took the test from the clinic today (official test date) and it's still positive, so that's a good sign! Think I'll need to take a few more before it sinks in. Called in to clinic with the result and booked an early scan for 5th July, another 2ww :wacko:


----------



## Rq120

Congrats Crazy!!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations! That's so exciting. This is the luckiest thread ever!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Rq120 said:


> Congrats Crazy!!




elliecain said:


> Congratulations! That's so exciting. This is the luckiest thread ever!

Thanks guys! I hope the luck continues :thumbup:


----------



## BronteForever

Yay. Huge congrats CrazyDogLady!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats crazydoglady!! Fantastic news! You are very welcome to join our pregnancy thread over in "pregnancy groups and discussions " if you want (that goes for everybody ) xx


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats Crazy, that is great news!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Blimey Rebecca and Rq I missed it too congratulations great news how exciting! 

Tulip sorry to hear about lining I have no experience sorry but fingers crossed for next cycle. 

Ellie sounds like a great number - hopefully we will be 2ww buddies! 

Timeotry gosh very stressful why do things never seem to run smoothly - glad you remembered in time! 

Well as for me not at all what I expected today..my slow follies are growing and I suddenly have lots appeared (high AMH) so now they have to juggle as my big ones are not ready and they dont want to give more meds as could poss send me over the top with ohss - although they were pretty confident today that I would be fine - reduced meds half tonight then half of that again sat & sun. Scan Monday retrieval Wednesday! Yay! Have to say I feel pretty rough tonight headache, tired and sick ...meds?? Also had a panic as opened a new bottle of supecur and the top was caved in really bizarre but called clinic (they must think I'm a loon as everything always happens to me!) and they said should be fine as seal not broken but blimey the stress &#128584; They hope to retrieve a good amount and 'if' I'm lucky enough to have some fertilise we will aim for a 5 day transfer. 

Hope the pregnant ladies are all ok? Please keep us into date with scans :) fern yours must be soon?


----------



## nimbec

Congrats Crazy!!! Somehow I missed the last page of posts - how exciting!


----------



## ES89

Omg congratulations crazydoglady, Rebecca and rq! 2 sets of twins too &#128151;&#128151;
I had my baseline scan yesterday after 17 days of down regulating and my lining is less than 1mm so I'm waiting on a call from the embryologist on Monday to tell me when I can start the next drug x


----------



## Merry Mary

Yay for all the positives popping up - congrats! And holy smokes for so many twins. 

Sending so much love to those who didn't receive such good news. I know how tough it is - almost soul crushing. Lots of love to you.

AFM - I have my retrieval tomorrow. I'm doing Natural Modified IVF - so they focus on quality eggs rather than quantity. Usually they collect just one egg each cycle. This cycle it appears I have at least three eggs ready for collection which absolutely thrills me! :happydance: Plus, a possibility of 2 more if they've had a small growth spurt. I am so so hopeful for multiple eggs. Our first cycle resulted in an egg that did not fertilise. Hoping this cycle and my next as far more successful! I'll keep you posted on how tomorrow goes.


----------



## nimbec

Es that's great news :) how long till you transfer do you think? 

Merry yay that's positive news let's hope they all do fabulously and you have a choice of embies! 

No news here other than really struggling to keep protein intake up - I can't have nuts so protein bars are out as all others have chocolate and I'm not meant to be having that either... Any ideas ladies I'm pretty sick of chicken &#128584; I'm also having an avocado a day too!


----------



## elliecain

Nimbec: 
Eggs are good, so a nice big omelette.
We make chicken fajitas quite a bit (we don't use the pack, do our own version with lots of salad in it).
We have salmon once a week.
Pork with the fat cut off is pretty good too.
Greek salad - cucumbers, olives, feta, cherry tomatoes.
Beans have nearly as much protein as chicken.

How are things going?


----------



## Mdc

Crazy, huge congratulations!!!!

Rebecca and Rq, omg twins!!!! That is so amazing! Rebecca, I am lucky my doc is giving me a shot at Lovenox. 

Ellie, grow lo grow! 

Nimbec, all this is such a waiting game, but happy you have a plan and I hope you get a lot of good quality eggies on Wed! I agree with Ellie what about eggs/egg whites for protein? I also love cottage cheese. Sometimes for a Greek salad I add chickpeas too. Ohhh, also bone broth. 

Off to acupuncture soon so ready for it! Happy weekend!

Es, congrats! What are your next medications!

Merry, best of luck on your retrieval! Sounds like you have amazing eggies in there!


----------



## Timetotry

Got 13 eggies! 

Feeling pretty great, no problems peeing after the retrieval (last time took a long time!) 
They gave me a good cocktail of drugs and I think the one relaxant probably made the difference! Plus the anti nausea meds were great. 

Starting to feel a but groggy now, so I ate some lunch and plan on napping on the couch! 

So happy with everything so far!


----------



## MDB77

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind if I join you? I am in the tww. I'm 3dp5dt. We used DE so that makes my situation a little different. Reading over your thread I notice most of you are providing your own eggs which puts you through multiple procedures. I feel for you. The protocol for DE is hard enough. A little history on me. My husband and I started right away 4 years ago I was 35 he was 31. One chemical mc, then we went to the dr who said to see the RE, one failed IUI and an AMH of 0.1 made me realize we weren't going to get anywhere with IUI and RE said not a candidate for IVF. We stopped trying for a few years and this January we discussed adoption, but I wanted to give being a mom one last chance so we dumped all of our savings into doing a fertility program. This was our first try. We has 6 eggs, all made the thaw, only 5 fertilized, we had 2 blastocysts one was hatching on Wednesday day 5 so they transferred those. Got the call Thursday that the others stopped growing so we have two embies from this round and that's it. I don't really have and symptoms per say, I have had a drawing dull cramp on the left side not exactly by my ovary but in the general vicinity since the day after the procedure. Slight dizziness when I'm up and moving around for too long. That seems to be my only odd symptom. I'm on estrogen and poi, as well as a slew of vitamins and Asa. Praying this cycle works, I know that's a lot to ask for (the first cycle to work) why people do this so many times before they get a bfp. I'm not set for beta till 6-27 but I'm a poas addict so I will be testing dAily up to the blood test. I know it's bad but I figure if a frer doesn't show positive by 11days then I'm probably not pregnant. 

I'm excited to see all of the positive outcomes on this board, hopefully that continues. I am praying so hard. I wish each of you the best during each phase you are in. I will pray for you all. I know how devastating this can be. We don't have any children aside from our furry babies so the desire to be a parent can be so consuming. I went to Walmart yesterday to get out of the house. My re said 2 days bed rest after procedure so I rested Wednesday the day of and Thursday.. I found I had wondered into the baby isle at Walmart just looking at all of the things I don't know if I will ever get the chance to buy and well I'm gonna blame it on the hormones but I was crying in the middle of the breast pump isle... Not one of my finer Walmart moments, not one of my finer moments period. 

Good luck everyone. I am glad I have found an assisted board, most people on other boards don't know all about the meds the painful shots, the weekly blood and us.. It's hard to work and go through all of this...


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - yay that's such wonderful news. Hope you get a great fertilization report and some healthy embies.

MDB - welcome to the board. A few others are also in the TWW, so you'll be in great company. Personally I don't start stims until this next week. Excited to finally get started. There's a few on here that have done donor eggs as well or that are thinking about it for next round. Best wishes to you.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Thank you all so much for your advice :) 

Bronte yay for starting time will fly by for you now, in no time at all you will be stimming! 

Time that's great news!!! Yay! 

Welcome mdb I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles with ttc it's such a painful and cruel emotional roller coaster. I agree the normal ttc boards seem a far cry from what we are doing now :( I really hope you get your bfp this round.


----------



## ES89

Think transfer will be around 11th July, I start taking a estrogen pill 3 times a day then onto pesseries all being well x


----------



## Timetotry

So thankful for a hubby that takes care of me, feeds me, brings me meds and let's me lie on the couch! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## nimbec

Timeotry do they actually exist?! &#128584; Hope you are managing to get a bit of rest though!


----------



## Fern81

Quietly stalking & cheering you all along xx


----------



## rebecca822

Merry- good luck today!!
Timetotry- how you feeling? Stimming and Retrieval is the hardest part. Now comes the fun :)
Bronte- congrats on starting stimming!


----------



## Timetotry

I was feeling pretty rough by the evening yesterday. Standing made me really light headed and dizzy so I didn't leave the couch very often. I had more bleeding then round 1, and had to call the clinic to make sure it was okay. It stopped on its own and wasn't heavy enough for them to be concerned. 
Hubby was great taking care of me. 
Feeling pretty good today, achy and cramping but not too bad. I only took Tylenol this morning, but too something stronger this afternoon. 
I've planted myself back on the couch for the next few hours!


----------



## BronteForever

Definetly enjoy the rest Timetotry. You earned it and it's good for you!


----------



## Timetotry

Did you ladies do anything different/special diet wise in the tww? 
I hear stuff about pomegranate and pineapple.


----------



## Merry Mary

Three eggs collected today!! Woo hoo! Pleased as punch. Now fingers crossed for good fertilisation and growth before they get turned into frosties. Definitely a bit more sore this time but that makes sense when they pulled three, instead of just one last time. The hot water bottle has been my BFF this afternoon, but otherwise good.


----------



## nimbec

Timetotry sorry you are feeling rough I agree rest as much as possible and let your partner do as much as possible! I've heard grapefruit juice but also pineapple etc I'll also be interested to hear what people recommend. Hope you feel better soon. 

Merrymary great news.


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats merry, rest up!!


----------



## Rq120

Tim - did you get a fertilization report today??

Merry - congrats on 3


----------



## BronteForever

Yay Merry - 3 is great. Hope they fertilize. Do you have more retrievals planned? Or know when a transfer might happen. Good luck!


----------



## Timetotry

No, we don't get a report until day 2.
We did icsi, so hopefully they were able to inject them all! 

I'm really interested to see how this goes compared to last cycle. Same medication protocols but I added in inositol, coq10 and pqq for the last 2.5 months. We got 14 eggs retrieved the first ivf, and only one made it to day 5, none to freeze.


----------



## Timetotry

Any tips for post retrieval bloating? 
It started last night and it didn't go away over night. 

I have plans today that require me to drive, so I don't want to take my narcotic painkiller (I will if I have to, but then I can't drive sigh)


----------



## Myshelsong

We did ICSI as well have 12 retrieved, 8 ended up being fertilized and 4 made it to 5days. We have four frozen waiting for next time I guess. 
habs had really bad fragmentation issues so I am sure that is why the numbers went down so much from retried to 5d.

Drink lots of water to get rid of the bloat, but most of it will take a few days.
Good luck!!


----------



## Timetotry

4 frozen is amazing! 

We almost had 4 to freeze last time, but they stopped growing on day 5! Ugh.


----------



## Rq120

Tim - Drink water. There isn't much you can do for the bloat :(


----------



## Merry Mary

Got the call this morning that 2 out of the 3 eggs fertilized - hurrah! We will get an update Wednesday on how they are growing and how many will be frozen. 

Bronte - I have one more round of collection to go, then must decide when to transfer after that. It's either immediately after the next collection but the 2WW would bump into a visit by my in-laws. Not usually the most zen time period but I will be working every day of their four day visit so slightly less stressful than their normal visit. If we wait for the next cycle - we'd be leaving for a long haul trip to the US to visit my family about 3 days after transfer. Not sure if putting my body through the stress of long distance travel so soon is a good idea either. Otherwise, we would have to wait for an early September cycle. 

Also, appreciate the anti bloating tips. Wearing a dress today to try to hide my belly. Drinking boatloads of water!


----------



## Timetotry

The bloat is the worst! I look pregnant! 
Lying with the heating pad on my belly right now. 
No weight gain, but my abdomen is definitely distended. 

Got some Gatorade for some electrolytes and eating salty soup. My clinic didn't mention any of that, but google has so I figured it's worth a shot!


----------



## rebecca822

Merry- that's awesome! When is your next round scheduled for?


----------



## BronteForever

Merry - hopefully you get the timing worked out and good luck!

I've heard conflicting into on the Gatorade, so I'm curious if it works as well. 

AFM - just a quick question for everyone. Do the stimulating meds themselves hurt? How did you all feel during that process? A few of you have mentioned it, but not in too much detail. I have fairly painful ovulation now, I believe due to scar tissue from my previous ectopic and surgery. So should I prepare myself for similar pain? Or does it feel pretty much like an amplified ovulation? I've had to miss a few days of work here and there for normal ovulation, so just curious if I might need to plan for a few days to take off around this time. 

Also, I'm assuming it gets worse towards retrieval, correct?


----------



## Timetotry

My ovaries were achy during stims. Not all the time though. Sometimes I would get sharp pains but they were quick and transient. 
I felt more pressure and fullness then anything else, during stims! 
The fullness and aching was worse closer to stims. But each ivf cycle I had a very uncomfortable day around day 8 of stims, and then the next day would be better. It's almost like the ovaries moved their positions and gave me relief. 

I know I've mentioned it before, but make sure you stay regular. Constipation made my ovaries really hurt.


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - I didn't have any issues when stimming for my IVF cycle. I was expecting major bloating because I had it with a previous IUI cycle with injectables but I didn't experience bloating during IVF. I know I was really lucky. Also, my retrieval was a breeze, but that isn't true for everyone either.

All I can offer is every person and cycle are different.


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks TimetoTry and Rq - this is super helfpul. I know everyone is different so I might respond very differently. But I was mostly curious if everyone else's pains were similar to your existing O pain or if it's amplified. Since I already can get stabbing pains around O on occasions, I'm expecting to have more than normal.

I know you can't really plan for anything during this time, but that's hard. It feels so weird. My husband keeps asking if people can come visit or he can be out of town and I keep telling him, I have no idea, because I don't even know when CD1 is for sure yet. And I don't really know how I'm going to feel. He understands, but I think we are just ready to get started. It's been a long wait.


----------



## elliecain

I've definitely had aching and fullness and a few stabbing pains the past few days. Not too bad though, I've still gone to work and done everything I normally do.

Second follie scan was today and I now have the following:
Lining: 8.4mm
Left ovary: 10, 10, 10, 9, 8x6mm
Right ovary: 10, 10, 9, 7, 15x6mm

So, now there are 31 follies developing but slooooooow growth. I am to up my dose a tiny bit (150iu gonal-f every day, instead of alternating 150 and 75) and go back for a third scan on Thursday. I went straight back to school, even had a parents' evening just now! It felt surreal to be there, as my mind is so not on school at all.
I can't wait until Thursday.
Looking like trigger at weekend and retrieval early next week...


----------



## BronteForever

Yay Ellie - tons of follicles. Hope the others catch up so you'll have even more. Good luck for trigger and retrieval.


----------



## tulip girl

Feeling like it's all over for me. I did a FRER yesterday at 5dp5dt and not even a squinter of a line. I've felt nothing really in the way of symptoms, feeling gutted. I had 2 x 5 day blasts transferred, I thought I had a good chance :-(


----------



## BronteForever

So sorry Tulip Girl. I'm sure it's super hard not to give up hope. But it is still a tad early and you still have a chance. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone 

Bronte I was really worried as I get very bad pains at ovulation as in sometimes I'm doubled over in pain but the stimming process so far has been ok - I'll let you know in another few days of the last few days make a difference. 

Ellie damn our high AMH! It makes us difficult to manage - seems like your clinic had it all under control, fingers crossed for Thursday - mine grew a lot in the last few days so I'd think yours will too! 

Timetotry so sorry you are feeling rough :( I'm dreading it... Let me know if you find anything works! 

Merry great news!! Timing is always so difficult but I do t think there is ever a 'right' time - I try to say to myself it it happened naturally then we would t be planning around events etc so I'd say just do it when you feel most comfortable. Looking forward to hearing your embie reports.

Well as for me...nothing ever goes as planned &#128554; Today they have told me to probably expect a freeze all cycle as I have too many follies..25 plus &#128531; It depends how many grow before Wednesday I take trigger tonight and collection 9am Wendesday - if they collect more than 15 they probably won't transfer &#128554; And apparently I may still get this ohss - feeling a bit down to be honest! I know their is still a 'chance' they will go ahead but preparing for not doing. Then I just have to home I get some to freeze!!!


----------



## Rq120

Sorry Tulip, crossing my fingers for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

Bronte- I didn't feel much to be honest. Maybe a bit of the fullness that others have described. 

Tulip girl- I think 5dp5dt is still super early. Don't count yourself out yet!

Nimbec- I'm really sorry, I hope they decide to go through with the transfer this cycle. If it makes you feel better I had 21 retrieved on my fresh cycle and they did the transfer that cycle. 
Elicain- seems like a great number. Slow and steady wins the race :) your lining looks nice and thick which is great!


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - thanks so much. That's very helpful. I get that same doubled over pain during ovulation so I'm really glad to hear stims might not be as bad. 

Sorry you are having too many but I've seen some with more not develop OHSS. So let's really hope that doesn't happen. It's nice they want to freeze all as a precaution though. It might not be what you planned for but sounds like it might be best. Good luck. We will end up doing a FET most likely as well.


----------



## Timetotry

Ya, my stomach achiness didn't feel like my ovulation at all. My ovulation on meds is very painful and stims didn't even come close! 

Tulip- it might still be too early! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Timetotry

Removed!


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- have they talked about lupron trigger? Hopefully you don't get ohss! What was your most recent e2?


----------



## Fern81

It's been busy on here, love it, lots happening!!

Tulip girl- fx you get a line soon! I only got my true + (after the line from the hcg trigger faded) at 12dpo. Xx did you freeze your other embie?

Nimbec- ahhh hun I know that's NOT the news you wanted to hear! At least many eggs are way better than no eggs. The process might just take longer (hope not!) And also hoping you don't get ohss. X Keep us updated xx. I'm really hoping you can transfer this cycle though.

Someone spoke about bloating? Sorry but at 7,4 weeks I'm still super bloated (it never went away) and at my scan yesterday it was apparent that the ovary where they got eggies from is still massively swollen with huge fluid filled follicles. Dr didn't seem too concerned but he said that it's causing a lot of my bloating issues, even more so than the progesterone. Online reading indicated it happens a lot in ivf. So the bloating might not subside for a long time.... hoping it turns into a baby bump for all of you. Xxxx

Merry- that's great news, sounds like you are doing even better than what they've aimed for :).

Bronte- naw mine never got as painful as O pains. Swollen, sore & uncomfortable; sure. The gonal-f injections were a bit painful but not the others (I never had PIO). GL!

Tww tips: keep your feet warm, don't drink/eat cold stuff, keep moving& walking for proper blood circulation. Lots of fluids and nutrition, keep on eating a lot of protein. Watch comedies and laugh a lot if you can to limit excess stress hormones. Folic acid & baby asprin. Xx

Who is testing next?


----------



## Fern81

Forgot to mention Ellie those numbers sound great!! And great lining. :)

Timetotry just take it easy hun these procedures takes a huge toll on our bodies & leaves us in energy debt. Hope you are feeling better & can't wait for your report. X


----------



## Timetotry

So, I took a double dose of my pain meds yesterday afternoon (it's allowed lol) and that helped with the pain, and then took another double dose at bedtime. 
This morning seems much better pain and bloat wise. 
My body must have been pretty angry with me yesterday! 

So as of yesterday (day 2) we have 7 embryos dividing well, 6 of which were over 4 cells already. Scheduled for a day 5 transfer. 

Fern- 7 weeks already?! Amazing! I'm so excited for you! When is your next appt?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all

Timetotry i had the trigger last night but was forewarned it can make things worse - no other option 'apparently' hmm great news your embies are doing so well!! When is day 5? What painkillers are we allowed? 

Fern wowsers time flies exciting - have you had your scan yet? 

As for me collection tomorrow morning 8.45am fingers crossed their is enough but not too many!!! I'm feeling ok, mega thirsty but been drinking loads - felt a bit weird earlier but bought some lucozade sport and it made me feel much better! I'll update tomorrow :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - really hope you have the perfect amount at retrieval. Good luck.

AFM - started spotting today, so AF should be here within 2-4 days. Happy to get started!


----------



## elliecain

Yay Nimbec, hope it goes well. Hopefully I'll just be a few days behind you :)

Bronte, good luck getting started!


----------



## Timetotry

I've been taking tramacet, they were going to give me percocet but I've had bad experiences with them I the past. I have only taken one today and I'll take another at bedtime tonight, hopefully tomorrow I won't need any. I won't take any on or after transfer day. 
Day 5 will be on Thursday. I'm kinda hoping to do a 2 embryo transfer but we will see what my doctor recommends. 

Bronte- yay spotting! Never been so excited to have you period start eh? Lol

Nimbec- good luck with your retrieval! I've been drinking a lot of electrolyte drink since, as I've read they are good post retrieval. I find Gatorade too sweet, but someone told me to try Nuun tablets. They are electrolyte drinks too, you just drop a tablet in water. A bunch of different flavours too


----------



## nimbec

Hi all quick update 

They retrieved 15 eggs &#128512; Which is about the cut off for doing the fresh transfer but they say all looks good and fingers crossed we are on for transfer ! Yay! However the procedure was fine but the meds made me so sick &#128554; I literally vomitted for hours inc a 1.5hr trip home from clinic I was terrible. Now much better but am in a LOT of pain - they said I can only have paracetamol which has made no difference...any suggestions??! Help!! I'm in bed as can't stand up straight :( xx


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - wonderful news. 15 is great and that's wonderful they will still be able to do the fresh transfer most likely. Good luck! Hopefully they fertilize and continue to grow and you don't have any side effects. So sorry you are in so much pain. Not sure what to help with that. Hopefully someone has a good suggestion. I know the fluids are important though.


----------



## Mdc

Nimbec, that is a great number! The pain does get better. I did try to eat a good amount of salt to help draw out excess fluid. If they did not give you pain meds I would say a heating pad might help. 

Bronte, so exciting for you to get started!

Ellie, you are so close and in the home stretch. Excited to hear about Thursday!

Timetotry, yeah...Thursday is so close. When will they give you the number the recommend?

Hi to everyone else I missed!

As for me my liking check was pretty bad, only a four. Ugh! We are upping my estrogen and going back next week. Anyone had problems with a thin lining? If so, what helped you?


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- yes! It was a nightmare my FET was pushed a week since it was too thin. They gave me estridol valterate which is an injection in addition to the 8mg a day estrace. 4mg orally and 4mg vaginally 
I think it was 7mm thick when we did the transfer. Ideally thicker is still better tho.


----------



## Mdc

Glad it worked for you so I am hoping for me also. I was kind of surprised they did not give me a inj either. I probably should have pushed it. I have done a lot of reading and 7 appears to be good and even better if it is trilaminar. Obviously it worked for you!


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- Thats great about your numbers!! I'm happy for you!
Sorry you are feeling so crappy. I don't tolerate medications very well either (they gave me fentanyl for my retrieval) and narcotics make me soooo nauseous. Do you have any gravol? I had to start taking a gravol pill with each dose of painkiller or I got nauseated and almost vomited. I hope this passes quickly for you! Day 2 was my worst day, but today is the 4th day and I'm almost back to normal and havent taken a single painkiller.
Oh and yes, heating pad was my best friend on the bad days!
Feel better soon!!

MDC- I've had problems with thin lining previously. They usually put me on vaginal estrace and that helps thicken it right up. I have PCOS and they said some PCO women don't respond to the exogenous estrogen, so I was lucky that I did. Were you taking estrogen already when your lining was 4mm? What point of your cycle are you currently?

AFM, I spent the morning enjoying the sun on my deck and doing some education I need for work. I figured I would bask in the heat one last time before the embryo(s) are transferred and then I will have to stay out of the sun! 
We won't know how many made it until we get to the clinic tomorrow morning, and will talk with our doctor at that point to decide how many to transfer. I wish they would give us more updates, but its something about the regulations here (eyeroll).


----------



## BronteForever

timetotry - sorry they don't give you more updates. How annoying and frustrating. But good luck tomorrow!

mdc - good luck getting the lining thickened up. Really hope it works!


----------



## Merry Mary

Nimbus - I'm sorry you are in so much pain. If it persists - I'd call your clinic. Happy to hear about your numbers though!

I had a call from the lab today - one embryo has the highest grading possible and is now being frozen. The second isn't dividing as rapidly so they are going to watch it for 3 more days. I'm thrilled with one good egg! 

Last night my husband and I went to a play about a couple going through IVF. It was an even split focused both on the man's perspective and the woman's. It was so good! We both identified with so much of it. Apparently a lot of the clinics here in London are sending their staff to see it so they can understand what this process is like for their patients.


----------



## BronteForever

Merry Mary said:


> I had a call from the lab today - one embryo has the highest grading possible and is now being frozen. The second isn't dividing as rapidly so they are going to watch it for 3 more days. I'm thrilled with one good egg! to hear about your numbers
> 
> Last night my husband and I went to a play about a couple going through IVF. It was an even split focused both on the man's perspective and the woman's. It was so good! We both identified with so much of it. Apparently a lot of the clinics here in London are sending their staff to see it so they can understand what this process is like for their patients.

So glad you got one frozen embryo. Yay!

Also, the play sounds fabulous. What's the name of it? I'm not anywhere near London, but if they travel with it, I'd love to check it out. I like that they focus on the man's perspective as well so you can help see things from the opposite side.


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry - can't wait for you to be PUPO! ! 

Nimbec- sooo happy you get to do a fresh transfer. I highly suggest some codeine tablets if you feel comfortable with it. I was prescribed just 6 codeine & paracetamol pills which I took over the 2 days after retrieval. By the time transfer comes around the effects will be long gone. Hope you are better soon!


----------



## Merry Mary

> So glad you got one frozen embryo. Yay!
> 
> Also, the play sounds fabulous. What's the name of it? I'm not anywhere near London, but if they travel with it, I'd love to check it out. I like that they focus on the man's perspective as well so you can help see things from the opposite side.

The play was called The Quiet House. It was so relatable! I laughed and cried. And you're right - it did help to understand each other's perspective more. Highly recommend it if it comes your way.


----------



## elliecain

I've heard of that on a secret Facebook group I'm in! I really wanted to go, but can't right now. I hope I get to see it someday.

Mdc's lining: you and I need to have words about your thinness. You need to grow. Now.

Nimbec, that's great news about fresh transfer. Fingers crossed it all goes well and your pain dies down.

I have my 3rd follicle check tomorrow and I really hope they have grown. Not all of them, but a few. This 31 follie bloat is driving me insane. I'm a teacher and everyone (staff and students) keeps staring at my enormous stomach! I'm sure they are all convinced I'm about 5 months pregnant!


----------



## rebecca822

Elliecain- good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Nimbec- keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Merry- was the play only local? I wonder if you can see it online or tv. I'll make my DH watch it lol!


----------



## ES89

I couldn't have a fresh transfer for the same reason nimbec but think it was all for the best in the end. Seems like such a long wait in between but it soon goes believe me! Gives your body time to recover too, 15 eggs is a brilliant amount! Hope you get a good amount that fertilise xxx


----------



## Fern81

Sorry about my half-reply yesterday! Hubby and I made a pact for me not to go on bnb in the evenings when he is home (he has to give up playing clash of clans during that same time) because we are trying to "get closer as a family" before baby arrives. So I had started to reply and never got around to most of the ladies before he got home :).

Anyway - mdc I HOPE you respond well to the increased estrogen dosage! When will you be going for your next scan?

Ellie - looking forward to your updates. 31 follies, wow!

Mary - great that you definitely have one so far! Hoping the others catch up too. 

Nimbec are you feeling a bit better? Fertilization report?? 

Timetotry - are you PUPO yet?? :coffee::flower:

Bronte - soooo happy that you will finally be joining the mad race :)

I look forward to everyone's updates so much every day!


----------



## Rq120

I agree with Fern - I love hearing everyone's updates. 

I haven't written much because honestly I'm having trouble keeping up with everyone's details, but I appreciate Fern's summary! lol. Either way, know that I'm rooting for ALL of you and wishing you all great successes! It's so exciting that the group of you are going through ER and ET right around the same time!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Thank you for all your advice sorry I didn't reply last night I was a bit rough &#128584;. Well good news here today 11 out of my 15 eggs fertilised &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; so I'm booked for a 5 day transfer 1.30pm Monday!! Sadly they do not update me on the embies progress in between but she said it was very unlikely that I wouldn't have a good one to put back. SO now I have to avoid ohss so they don't cancel the transfer! I feel terribly bloated today and I don't have much room for eating especially when having to drink so much....tips greatly appreciated as ever...along with avoiding ohss tips as I'm a candidate for it &#128580;&#128580;. I'm determined not to get it so I can do this fresh transfer. 

Fern I think that's a great idea having family time! Something we should do in our house. Have you had your scan yet? 

Rq how's things with you and your 2 bubs- have you told anyone yet you are expecting twins? 

Ellie wowsers 31! Have they told you if they will let you transfer or have to do frozen? When is your next scan? Can't be far away now? Hope you have some nice plump follies in there. 

Timetotry how are you? 

Hope everyone else is ok! I also look forward to updates :)


----------



## Fern81

Omw YAY nimbec!! Hope you can avoid ohss. Will you be transferring 1 or 2 on monday? Sorry I know you've asked about my scan before. Had one on Monday. Saw and heard hb, baby measuring exactly spot on! My next scan will only be at 12 weeks though (fetal assessment scan). Xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Fern &#128512;&#128512;! So pleased to hear all good at your scan - exciting times ahead!! I will be transferring one I know it's a personal decision and I just don't feel that twins would be right for our family situation and I also may have complications carrying twins due to having an old injury - fractured spine &#128584;. I will hopefully use my Frosties if I get any to try and get my bfp rather than put 2 in now. Very hard decision tho and hubby and I have discussed many times at length...lets hope I get a sticky one this time! X


----------



## Timetotry

PUPO! 
We transferred 2 morulas. The lab said they were both growing very well but just aren't quite to blast stage yet. The one was starting to show some separation into the different layers, and the other one was slightly behind but had even grown more in the few hours between when they checked them this morning until transfer. 
I'm excited we transferred 2, I hope they catch up! 

Anyone else have morulas and not quite blasts?


----------



## Fern81

Congrats timetotry! ! I don't think you need to be concerned that they are not quite blasts yet- sounds like they are developing nicely and that is what counts xx. Will you do hpts or wait for beta?

Nimbec- we also decided to only transfer one, for much the same reason. You will definitely have frosties to use later on too. X


----------



## nimbec

Yay congrats timetotry! I have heard that they catch up well inside you so fingers crossed! When will you test? I'm confused about testing as I had trigger before egg collection...


----------



## Timetotry

First ivf I tested out the trigger, and then started testing daily a few days later. I drove myself insane and made myself very depressed. 
I'd like to not do that again. I didn't order any cheap tests, although I found a few in the cupboard when cleaning. 
My clinic does betas on day 18 so it won't be until the first week of July. I'll probably cave and test before then at home, I'm just gonna try to go as long as I can and not test daily!


----------



## Mdc

Timetotry, Congrats on being two times PUPO! I think transferring growing morulas is perfectly fine! I did not have a transfer, but I know my blasts were not there until day 6 so if I was not going to do pgs we would have done the morula. And...they both grew to blasts one stage 5 and the other stage 6 and that was just in the lab. You have a great shot. About the estrogen I was on oral estrogen and cd 14 so ugh! I think thE stagnant dose stalled me out and they should have tapered me up. I am now adding in vaginal so hoping it works. 

Merry, that is one wonderful egg and I hope the other catches up! The play sounds lovely. 

Ellie, I know I said this other places but hoping you have retrieval soon!

Fern, scan next Tuesday. Ahhh... More waiting :winkwink:

Number, those are some awesome fertilized embies. I would make sure you are eating enough salt to help get rid of the fluid, especially if you are drinking a lot of water. 

Hi to everyone else and all the preggos (so amazing all the good scan news!). So I am just trying to do all I can to get my lining nice and cushy. If it does not work, then at least I know I did all I could. Next time I am going to push for a tapering schedule (more similar to a natural cycle) and more monitoring to add in added doses (maybe even inj e2) earlier. My highest lining was on IVF and it was only 7.3, so my lining needs more attention than the average bear :haha:


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - whooo hooo. Congrats on being PUPO! Sounds like they are making great progress. I agree that it's likely more important that they are continuing to grow then anything. Hope you have success staying away from the tests, so you don't stress yourself out. 18 days seems long. I'd probably cave as well. Good luck!

Fern - yay for a great scan. So glad you came to update us. I love hearing about stuff like that!

nimbec - we are having a hard time trying to decide between 1 and 2 as well. I'd rather they take, but would prefer one at a time. I'd take twins for sure, but think we might stick with 1 for the first transfer. We'll see. Hope you still get to transfer and it goes well. Rest up!

Mdc - good luck beefing up your lining!

Ellie - the bloat does sound horrible. Hope it's all worth it and you get some good eggs!


----------



## Rq120

Best of luck Nimbec. I don't think putting back 1 is a bad thing, esp if you have strong embies that can be frozen.

I'm doing great, thanks for asking. At this time, I'm having minimal symptoms (7w4d). MS hasn't really started for me yet. I feel tired some days but not others. My US last week was great and I have another next Thursday. 
Close friends and family know we are having twins and some old coworkers that also went through fertility know. We told my Dad and stepmom on Father's day and the big reveal to my in-laws is actually going to happen tonight. Other than those people, we will keep it hush hush until we can't anymore. Unfortunately, I think that might occur sooner rather than later with some of the twin belly pics I have seen.

I'm very excited you get to transfer Monday! I also didn't get any updates after the fert report. Just say prayers that your embies are growing strong and try to stay calm. It will be here before you know it!


----------



## Rq120

Tim - Congrats on being PUPO. I caved and tested 5dp5dt. When I got a positive I just tested the next day so I could make sure the line got darker. Good luck during the wait!


----------



## BronteForever

Rq - congrats on the positive scans. You sound like you are progressing well and the twins are doing great. Good luck with the reveal tonight!


----------



## elliecain

Thanks for all the good wishes and great to hear all the good news on this thread.

3rd follie scan was today... 
My lining is great, 11mm, but follies are still slow growing. 
I have 1x15mm, about 7x10-13mm and a ton of 6mm. I'm not sure any of the little ones will be relevant, so only about 8 growing well. 
Dose has been upped to 225iu daily and next scan is on Sunday morning. 
Today was stim day 14 and likely to be doing another 5 days at least. Ugh.


----------



## nimbec

Thank you everyone :) 

Ellie I had to stimm for 3 extra dats too I was meant to have EC Monday but was pushed back to Wednesday- it's surprising how fast they can catch up ...keeping fingers crossed for you that they grow like mad. 

did any of you ladies use cyclogest?


----------



## Rq120

Ellie - ugh! How frustrating!!!


----------



## Timetotry

Do any of you take melatonin? 
My naturopath had put me on it (and a few other things) to try to improve egg quality. They said I can continue the melatonin through the whole ivf, but I've read some conflicting thing. 
Some say it's increases ivf success in women that took it after transfer but other sites say not to take it. (I take a smaller dose, 3mg)
Not sure whether or not to take it. 

Also, I felt excited after transfer. Now I'm feeling skeptical. I wish the odds we were given (30%) were higher. Sigh.


----------



## Rq120

My doc recommended melatonin with instructions to stop when pregnant. I took melatonin until transfer day or 1-2 days after.

Also, hang in there and try to be positive. :hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry- congrats on being pupo! When is your beta scheduled and will you test early?

Elli- I hope you get great news on Sunday and I think upping the dose will help with those follies growing a bit more. I'm jealous of your thick lining :)


----------



## elliecain

Nimbec, yes, I'll be using cyclogest.
I'm trying not to feel too disheartened by my slo-gro follies. I just need to keep on hoping and maybe Sunday will bring me good news.


----------



## tulip girl

Sorry I've been awol after all your lovely good wishes about my bfn at 5dp5dt. I took another yesterday, 9dp5dt and to my absolute surprise I had the faintest of faint lines. I was totally shocked. It's not looking good though as I'd expect a decent line by now I'd say.

I bought some more tests yesterday, but they weren't the same type. So this morning I have another faint line on a different type of test! I ordered some more FRER that arrive today, so I may do one later to see if the line has progressed any. I'm getting a little discharge, although not much really and some cramping. Not much I can do really, but my heart tells me this pregnancy isn't going to be successful. My head is mashed...but I've concluded to have a line and it to go pear-shaped is better than having no line at all? At least I know my old eggs can still implant! xx


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Tulip Girl - what a bundle of mixed emotions you must be feeling. Hugs. I will remain very cautiously optimistic for you. Do you have a beta? (Can't remember which clinics do them and which don't). If so, when is that or the ultrasound?


----------



## Fern81

Tulip girl please post some pics! If implantation happened late, eg 12dpo /7dp5dt which is still normal, your lines will still be light. I HOPE they darken!! :) xx


----------



## Merry Mary

Just got a call from the lab that our second embryo reached blastocyst and looks great! It will be frozen to wait for transfer. So, so happy! We have two frosties waiting for us. One more cycle of IVF and retreival to go.


----------



## Rq120

Tulip - Ditto what Fern said. Implantation can happen up to 12 dpo. Then HCG takes a few days to get into the urine. I wouldn't make any assumptions either way for a few more days. 

Merry - great news!


----------



## tulip girl

Fern - think I've attached the photo. Just taken a FRER and its lighter than yesterday's :-( 
Bronte - in the UK clinics don't routinely do betas. You take their test on the day they tell you and then they book you in for a scan 2/3 weeks later!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tulip girl

Congratulations on being PUPO Timetotry!


----------



## BronteForever

I don't know Tulip. They look about the same color to me. I know it's so hard because you want to see them darken so much. I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's good news and a healthy pregnancy. Keep us posted. When did they want you to take the test then? Hopefully it won't be too long of a wait before the actual scan.


----------



## Fern81

I agree with Bronte! Hcg doubles every 2 days so hopefully tomorrow's test is noticeable darker xxxxx


----------



## froggyfrog

Tulip are you using fmu?


----------



## tulip girl

Thanks Ladies xx 
Froggy - both using FMU although today's wee had sat on the side in the bathroom for about 8 hours...I was up early watching the result of the EU referendum! (sorry, I know it's gross but I was waiting for the tests to arrive!) 
Bronte - I have to officially test on Monday which will be 13dp5dt


----------



## froggyfrog

I think the tests are the same color. You have to also take into consideration that yesterday's test has dried, and is a tad darker. I would test again in the morning before you jump to any conclusions. I bet that is the start of your bfp!


----------



## Timetotry

Tulip- I think they look good so far! Take approx 48 hrs to double, plus your urine could be more dilute one day compared to the next. Although, I think those lines are very close!


----------



## BronteForever

Tulip - I totally agree with everything else everyone is saying too. Good luck and fingers crossed. Hopefully by the clinic's official test date it will be darker and sounds like you won't have to wait too long for the scan then!


----------



## tulip girl

Froggy - my OH mentioned about the drying of the tests and said he thought it could be a bit darker than how it looked yesterday morning....we shall know soon enough I guess. Thank you everyone for your positivity


----------



## Rq120

Tulip - you might try to use SMU. I always had better luck with my SMU or even sometimes in the afternoon.


----------



## BronteForever

I forgot to update here, but my baseline scan went well this morning and I start stims tomorrow. No cysts and there were around 30 follicles total that were about 8 mm so far. I tried to do some reading up on if that really indicates anything before you start stimming them. Sounds like it's a decent number, so hopefully I have good results and they all reach the size they need to be by the time we hopefully do retrieval.

I don't understand how they see anything on ultrasound. Each time, they show me stuff and I politely nod, because I rarely see what they are referring too. It all looks like tv fuzz to me.


----------



## Timetotry

Last night I dreamt about POAS. It's only 2dp5dt. Help me now!! This is gonna be a loooooooooong 2 weeks.


----------



## BronteForever

You can totally do this Timetotry. What are some of your hobbies? Maybe it's a good time to find a new one or totally immerse yourself in something you love to do


----------



## tulip girl

Timetotry - it's sooooo hard! I caved at 5dp5dt and again at 9dp5dt. I don't know what's for the best! If you leave it until OTD you've got a long wait! If you test early, you'll be in the "Is this line darker than yesterday's?" hell that I'm currently in! Good luck whatever you decide, you know which you'll cope with better xx 

Bronte - Have you done your first injection? I know today was your first day stimming. Good luck!


----------



## BronteForever

Tulip - first injection on Menopur was this morning. It went well for a first one. It stung a bit but already looked up a few ways to help with that. Hope all the rest go as well. 

Did you test again today? How's it looking?


----------



## Timetotry

Ugh that must be frustrating Tulip! I hope the lines get darker! 
I've never had a second line, it would be awesome to see one!


----------



## Timetotry

Bronte- unfortunately I don't think there's anything that can't help with the menopur burn, it's just the drug! Thankfully the burn is over pretty quickly! 
I kinda liked the burn, it made me feel like I was doing it right lol (I've used menopur for 6 cycles). I had one injection recently that didn't burn and I was worried that I did it wrong lol


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - good point about the burn. Maybe I will embrace it!


----------



## Timetotry

Hahaha gotta make the best of those injections! 

Do you have to take orgalutran at some point? That one always gave me giant red welts or hives about 5 mins after injection


----------



## Mdc

Timetotry, good luck either way you decide. It is such a double edge sword. 

Tulip I hope things are still getting darker!

Bronte, wonderful baseline and excited that your are on your way. The only thing I found for :devil:pur....I mean Menopur is to inj the liquid slowly and it seemed to help. 

Hi to everyone else!

I am just trying to stay on top of all the pills and man is it draining. Tmi alert...I am scared that my copious EWCM has diminished last night. I used to have a ton, but now it is just wet. Oh well, I guess I had a ton before the first scan and the lining was only 4 so maybe not a good indicator. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## tulip girl

Thanks ladies X Today's test looked a lot like yesterday's and I bled a little last night (although it's stopped now) so it's not looking very hopeful. I guess it's not over until the fat lady sings (or AF rears her ugly head in this case!) 

I just think at this time in my cycle 11dp5dt there would be a lot darker line, it's still very light. I'll do a final FRER tomorrow and then my official test on Monday and see what they say. I'm guessing it'll still be faint by then, which might mean they'll ask me to continue the progesterone...which will just prolong things further. Not meaning to be a negative nelly, but just trying to protect my heart a bit xx 

Bronte - defo embrace the burn!! 

Timetotry - hoping you finally see that second line very soon X


----------



## froggyfrog

Can you post the test tulip?


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Bronte I feel your pain...although the supecur used to cause me to have a mini rash after injection so the menopur wasn't 'as' bad ...definitely helps if you inject slowly and in 2 stages if injecting a lot of volume inject half count to 5 and carry on with the rest. Yay for starting though!! When is your next scan?

Tulip gosh its so hard isn't it, i really hope its just a slow starting bfp for you - hopefully they will run a couple of betas for you and that will tell you either way...fingers crossed!! 

Mdc Me too i actually forgot one of my lining tablets yesterday morning with all the chos around the EU referendum here (significant effect on our business) so i spoke to the clinic and they said not to panic thank goodness. Try not to worry about your cm...easier said than done i know!

Timetotry I will be the same ....think i'm going to try and wait it out BUT hey ask me that question if and when i'm PUPO :wacko: No suggestions here on that one i'm afraid. 

Ellie how are you doing fx your follies are growing - are you having a scan Mon? 

No news my end just waiting for Transfer on Monday 1pm :happydance: can't believe it is actually happening i'm so nervous that i will arrive and something will go wrong....ohss, something crazy with embies ....idk just something haha i'm going mad!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Timetotry

Tulip- fingers crossed it's just getting snuggly in there and causing the blood because of that!


----------



## elliecain

Thanks Nimbec. My scan is tomorrow at 9.30am in Bristol, which is 1.5 hour drive away... No lie in for me! Good luck with your transfer on Monday. So exciting!

Just did my 16th injection... 16 days of stims, ugh. I'm totally over the novelty and excitement now and just want to get to the next stage! I've finished all my pens, 2 x 900iu and 1 x 450iu, so really not a lot compared with most people. I'm hopeful that the last 3 "big" doses will have done the trick. I'm so sore and bloated that I've spent the whole day lying down!
It's not my usual nurse tomorrow (Carrie), but she did say that I may have to be given (sold) more gonal-f and to expect more stims. I really hope she's wrong and I get to trigger tomorrow!

Bronte, it sounds like your meds are way more complicated than mine. I'm so lucky to only have to sniff my nasal spray 5 times and do one injection each day (and take my folic acid and thyroxine as always). I hope it gets less sore for you.

Tulip, bleeding in the early days seems to be really common. Someone on here recently thought she was out because of bleeding, but it was all good. It's a horrible feeling though and I totally understand cushioning yourself and preparing for the worst. When we've had so much disappointment, it is hard to feel genuine hope any more.

Mdc, I'm confident that your lining is going to be awesome very soon.

Timetotry, I hear you... I am DREADING the IVF 2ww. My DH has described me stimming as having "turbo PMT" and I can envisage this being a "turbo 2ww" too. Do you get beta done? We don't at my clinic, we have to POAS on OTD. I'm not sure I'll be able to...

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I've been rubbish on here the last week, I'm reading but so exhausted and so caught up in my cycle that I can't often find the words.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh my goodness. I will take a short burning sensitive over a rash anyday. I'm not scheduled to take orgalutran or supercur thank goodness. 

My next scan is on Tuesday. 

Mdc - what does the CM indicate at this stage? Hopefully it's a good thing it's gone and your lining is thicker. 

Tulip - was really hoping it would darken. You must be going crazy. I'm so sorry. Hang in there. The bleeding while not ideal doesn't necessarily mean you are out. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Nimbec - I'm sure it was crazy for you yesterday then with the EU referendum decision. Whoooo hoooo for Monday. Good luck!

Oh Ellie - good luck tomorrow. Hope they tell you that you can trigger and are done with stims. Good luck. And my meds aren't that bad. Each of the injections just have a different process to get it ready. Some are preloaded in the syringe, some powders you have to mix, and then the preloaded pen, which sounds like you have. Not sure why they can't standardize it. But I do have two injections a day until day 5 and then I'll likely have 3 a day. I have no clue what's normal. But it's really not too bad so far. We'll see closer to retrieval day.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ellie 

I Really hope it goes well for you and you can trigger!! Its such a long time to be injecting etc all the pressure and emotional turmoil! I travel to Cardiff for my clinic so not far from you on Monday - a small world! I also travel 1.5hrs, it makes scans etc much harder to justlfy to people when having to escape out of work :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Bronte I think we posted at the same time! Good luck for Tuesday! 

I took Supecur for what seemed like forever a few weeks then added Supecur to stimm so was 2 injections per day but i didn't have a pen had to draw up myself...my Ovridrille trigger was a pen tho :) and now i'm on tablets and pessaries twice per day!


----------



## Myshelsong

Bronte I am excited for you! Stimming time will be done before you know, then retrieval!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Wow, I missed a lot!

Tulip- fingers crossed that this is your bfp!
Timetotry- IVF2ww is the worst. We went on vacation at 3dpt which really helped with the wait. In middle of my vacation I allowed myself to test. I think it was day 6 or 7.


----------



## tulip girl

Thanks for all the positive comments ladies. Unfortunately today there was barely a line, so it's just the meds I'm taking that are stopping stuff from properly happening X

I'll catch up on everyone's news now. I have everything crossed for some BFP announcements very soon xx


----------



## Timetotry

Aw I'm so sorry Tulip :(


----------



## elliecain

4th monitoring scan today. I burst into tears before I even got to dildocam... 
But...

Lining 13.3mm
Left ovary: 11.2, 15.2, 17.6, 10.9, 11.2
Right ovary: 13.1, 17.7, 14.9, 18.9, 11.2, 12.5, 9.1

Trigger tonight at 21.15!!!
Collection: Tuesday at 7.45am

I'm doing one more big dose gonal-f today and then the trigger, so some of the smaller ones will catch up, but unlikely to get 12 mature eggs. I'm hoping for 9 or 10.

I'm so excited and scared and I'm going to go into work tomorrow, where I'll be useless!


----------



## BronteForever

Tulip - I'm so sorry hon. I was really pulling for you. Hugs. 

Ellie - excited you got good news and can trigger tonight. Hopefully the others catch up. Good luck on Tuesday. And I'm going to be the same exact way about work. I was already finding it hard to concentrate at work and I've barely started.


----------



## tulip girl

Ellie - good luck with your trigger tonight! Excited to see how many eggs you'll get. Fingers crossed for a bumper crop!! X


----------



## Rq120

Tulip girl - so sorry your line isn't progressing. :(

Ellie - congrats on FINALLY being able to trigger. Best of luck for your ER.


----------



## Fern81

Tulip- so sorry to hear your news! :( Idk if this is going to help at all but my dr claims a cp is very good news as far as failed cycles go; it means that implantation can start to happen (huge hurdle crossed) and treatment hopefully just has to be tweaked a bit. Even so I know it hurts!! Aaawww hugs hun!!

Ellie- so glad trigger and retrieval is imminent! Very excited for you :). 

Timetotry how are you feeling? Any pains/twinges?

Nimbec- ahhh almost PUPO! 

Bronte- fx stims are going to fly by and that everything is just smooth sailing from here on out.

Mdc- gl with that stubborn lining xx ellie should send you some of hers ;) lol!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi Fern! How are you doing??? 

I'm 3dp5dt now. So I broke and tested this morning but not to search for a bfp, I just wanted to know if the trigger was gone yet. Its still there, very faint though (my tests are 10miu). It was around this time, last ivf that my trigger disappeared. 
I have a hard time differentiating aches and pains down there, since the ovaries are still so giant. Buttt, I just had some very sharp stabbing on the left side of my uterus (felt very different from how my ovaries have been aching). It started while I was sitting and continued when I changed positions. Lasted, on and off, for about 15 mins. 
I decided to forgo the vacuuming I had planned, as I don't want to twist my torso too much, in case something good is going on. Hahahha
Fingers crossed. 
(although 3 years of infertility has made me very jaded and I am forever skepital)


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - really hope that's a good sign for implantation. I'd definetly forgo the vacuuming. If for no other reason than you deserve a small break! I think all of us that have gotten to this point are super skeptical. We've all been through so much not to be. Good luck. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nimbec

Tulip I'm so sorry sending you big hugs it's so tough &#128542;. 

Ellie yippee for the trigger! Not long and you will be pupo too :) can't wait to hear how many eggs you get. 

Mdc when is the next lining check fx it's getting better!! 

Timetotry eek I so hope it's something for you, definitely don't Hoover - it's a good excuse not too anyway &#128521;. What day do you plan to test again? 

I'm really confused ladies about when to test...I did a trigger so I guess that confuses things! Clinic are saying 14-16 days after transfer...that seems a very long time as I'm having a 5 day transfer?? Confused.com! Maybe I should buy some cheapies and test it out, but will that send me bonkers?!


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- my clinic makes us wait that long too. They send me for a beta on day 18 (so 13 days after transfer). It's soooooooo long! 
Not sure when I'll test at home, because I def won't be able to wait that long!


----------



## rebecca822

Tulip- so sorry to hear :(

Elicain- happy triggering! Can't wait to hear about it tomorrow.

Nimbec- for my fresh cycle (which was positive but I miscarried) I tested a few days before the beta. I think the beta was 13dp5dt but since I had triggered that cycle I refused to get myself excited until the beta since I didn't know if the bfp was from the trigger or not. This cycle which was frozen I had no trigger to the moment I got my bfp I knew it was real. I hope you got your bfp soon so this crazy can be all over :)


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry- that sounds really promising! I felt exactly that from 4dp5dt :) fx so hard!

Nimbec- on average, a 10000 iu trigger should be gone from your system 14days after the trigger. I started testing 5dp5dt (12 days after trigger ) and trigger was still there. By 6dp5dt it had pretty much faded, line came back faintly at 7dp5dt. X

Impatiently stalking until the next exciting update!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone I'm PUPO &#128556;&#128556;&#128556; with a super quality embie, so happy the embryologist said it could not have been better &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;. I also have 5 excellent Frosties too so I feel really lucky and hopeful that even if this cycle fails I have some Frosties to use too. The transfer however was not straight forward, they really struggled to get the catheter I the right place my cervix was not playing ball and it kept getting stuck at a bend &#128584; All done now though and in the right place - in just sore and blimey the first wee I had was wowsers painful just incase any of you experience i guess it's normal after a non Straight forward transfer. I will tell you the grades of embies later I took a picture of the sheet but it's on my husbands phone! 

Now for the wait...10th July official test date - seems a long wait! 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

How did trigger go Ellie?


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats nimbec!!


----------



## BronteForever

Huge congrats nimbec. So exciting. I'm a bit worried about transfer as well, since they had issues with my HSG test with getting the catheter in. Even after giving me meds to soften it and dilating the cervix they still had issues getting it in. So this does make me a bit more nervous. 

Does anyone know if they can do anything to help with that process?

I'm so excited they got it to work for you and you are officially PUPO. Congrats again and good luck! Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks both &#128512;

Bronte they do a practise run when doing EC to know whether it will be straight forward and if you will need any meds etc - I guess mine was just naughty today, they did however tell me they would have got it right no matter what so don't worry -I think reading between the lines I have a tilted cervix and it was twisted too I may have that wrong as I was a bit preoccupied lol! yes it was painful for a bit but 100% worth it! Many women have no problems at all. Please do not worry, I had big problems when I was younger with them trying to put a coil in me, I went into toxic shock and was hospitalised so I was super worried about EC etc but really it was fine :)


----------



## BronteForever

Okay that does actually make me feel better. Thank you. I'm glad they do a practice run to determine what I might need. I'll just need to remind them I had issues before. I had wondered if it was a tilted cervix or something as well. I actually passed out during the HSG. So I've already been told I need to really be mindful of my fluid intake and getting a ton before hand. Hope they don't have issues. We shall see.

Anyway, congrats again.


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats nimbec! 
I've have a few rough iui and my hsg was horrible too. My cervix doesn't like to cooperate either. I feel your pain. Did they have to use the tenaculum (clamp)? I'm absolutely terrified by it (had it once and I always tell the doctors not to use it again). 
Your pelvic muscles were probably quite tense after that!

Eta... 
Bronte- just saw your post. Despite having issues with my cervix before, I've had some procedures, including both of my transfers that were painless! 
Just keep in mind, if it is painful, that the whole procedure is short. It will be over soon and the feeling will be gone! 
Maybe you could take a Tylenol before? Not sure if that would help or even be necessary.. No nsaids though! 
Have you had any iuis before?


----------



## rebecca822

Just to add, when you are tense your cervix clenches and it is harder and more painful for the doctor to insert the speculum.


----------



## elliecain

Congrats Nimbec!
Trigger went fine and work was a great distraction today. Now I'm ready to feel optimistic about tomorrow. Bring it on!
https://i66.tinypic.com/29vecfa.jpg

Oh and for a laugh, I POAS today to witness the trigger...
https://i64.tinypic.com/156emb4.jpg


----------



## Fern81

Gl ellie!! Hope that line fades quickly and comes back super strong :)

Congrats nimbec! Yay now I can't wait until you start testing :)!


----------



## Rq120

Congrats Nimbec! Those are great frostie numbers too! Excited for you and crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Mdc

Tulip, so sorry! :hug:

Nimbec, I guess that makes sense from a testing date and congrats on being PUPO! Hope the time flies by! Sorry about the problematic transfer. 

Bronte, I have a tight cervix also...fun times! Not much can help I think trying to relax is the best we can do. My doc is giving me diazepam really to help relax the uterus, but I hope it will also help my head and cervix relax too :haha: 

Time, ahhh the torturous clamp. Not my fav! I had it with my first iui...not horrible but not fun either!

Ellie, good luck with your massive follies tomorrow!

My lining check is tomorrow hoping, finger crossing, and multiple pleas to the fertility gods to make this work. Still kind of feel out, but I guess we will jus hope for the best. Man all this waiting is awful.


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - I've never had IUIs before and the HSG test was the first time that I remember when they had to stick anything through my cervix. I'm sure I was tight, but the first time they tried it, they dilated it, and all that jazz and it didn't work at all and the doctor had to stop because he didn't feel comfortable proceeding, which he was nice enough to tell me had only happened around twice in 10 years (kind of him to make me feel better...not :)) So my OB did the next one and they gave me meds to soften the cervix prior to the procedure. I of course did Tylenol but that didn't help at all. They weren't too far along before I passed out either from the dilation, pain (which honestly is what I think happened, it was short lived but it was super painful), or something else. It wasn't my RE that did it and I have a bit more confidence in his ability since he's probably used to trickier patients. Plus, when I mentioned my concerns he said they often use a different catheter type which doesn't cause issues as much. We'll see. I can deal with the pain. I just don't want to go in and them not to be able to get through the cervix at all. I'm sure they will make it work no matter what. But it's just one more small fear during this process.

Ellie - yay for trigger. Good luck!!!

Mdc - the waiting does suck. Really hope your lining is good to go!


----------



## Timetotry

Ouch Bronte! That sounds so painful! Hopefully your RE has the special touch!


----------



## Timetotry

I'm struggling with the tww. I'm really not good at this! 
I'm done my recovery period and start back at work tomorrow, so that will be a welcome distraction. Hubby and I are working opposite shifts though, so that means I'll have evenings alone... Gotta figure out how to get through them. My mind wanders too much when I'm alone! 
I have a hard time since I can't do most of my hobbies right now. I'd love to go do an intense workout, but that's not allowed. I knit, but usually it's baby things, so that doesn't get my mind off of it! I'd love to be outside in the beautiful summer weather we are having, but again...not allowed to raise my core temp. 

What do you gals do to distract yourself and fill your time?


----------



## elliecain

Time, I'm slightly dreading the IVF 2ww too...

I've got a stack of colouring books (Johanna Basford is my fave) and nice colouring pens and pencils, which I intend to enjoy in the 2ww.
I'm also going to spend lots of time cuddling my dog, getting my oxytocin levels nice and high.
I'm going to watch lots of comedies - films and series. Laughter helps counteract any stress hormones.
I'm going to do some guided meditations to help me relax.
I'm going to bake. And buy a new recipe book to try out some new things.

HTH


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry- lots if tv :) 
Start a new show and binge watch.


----------



## Timetotry

Rebecca- just noticed you're from Chicago! We went there for our first time last summer. Loved it!!
I keep asking to go back, and to go to Girl and the Goat again! Such a fun and delicious city!


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry- it's a great place to live! So much happening here and yes lots of great food!
We don't get out much because we both work but in the summer there's fireworks at the lake downtown every Wednesday and Saturday so we try to get out at least once every few weeks for fireworks and a dinner.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all very quick message as got to get to work! 

Timetotry I'm not good either at the wait but I have no choice but to get straight back into work which is all consuming in the days and sometimes evenings &#128580; I like the suggestions from the other ladies! You are getting their now - when is otd? 

Ellie good luck today!! 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes I just hope I can keep my stress levels down enough in work sadly as I run the business I can't be off &#128557;. Anyone else go straight back to work the day after transfer?


----------



## Merry Mary

Good luck Ellie!

Yay for being PUPO Nimbec!

So many quick changes happening on here. Wishing love and luck to everyone. 

AFM - Waiting for AF to show up for the final round of IVF. Kinda hoping she's a bit late since the days land in such a way that I have to give a lecture the morning of collection and the day after. Not ideal but I'll make it work if I have to (there is no getting out of it - I tried). At least that's if the timing is the same as last cycle. We've decided to go for a fresh transfer after this collection if we get some good candidates. Can't believe it's already time to talk transfer. Scary and exciting all at once! 

My acupuncture lady had a long chat with me about timing. If we do a fresh transfer this cycle and if that bugger is sticky enough to stay in place - we have a trip to the US to visit my family in early August. It is a long haul flight (11 hours) and would be only 3 weeks after transfer. The acupuncturist highly recommended we cancel the trip if we are still positive and wait to take the long haul flights until I'm at least 8-10 weeks along. I've had a miscarriage before so it's just playing it extra safe. My parents will be crushed but I will explain the happy reason why. We can reschedule the trip. I will miss my nephew's wedding though.


----------



## elliecain

All done. They got 7 eggs, 6 of which are going to have ICSI done. It's not a huge number, but is good enough and I'm hopeful for at least 4 top quality embies.
Nothing now until Thursday. They don't call to say how many fertilised until day 2, when they can give me an idea of progression too.
I'm sore, but it's manageable. I've just got home, so time to chill out starts here.


----------



## Rq120

Nimbec - my transfer was on a Friday, but I went to work that following Monday. If my transfer was M-Th I would have returned to work the next day. I didn't have any issues with my transfer and didn't really rest afterward.

Merry - did the acupuncturist tell you why not to take a long flight 3 weeks after transfer?? I wouldn't think it would really matter unless it was like sitting too long and worried about getting a blood clot or stress?? Not questioning, just wondering.


----------



## Rq120

Ellie - glad you ER went well. Crossing my fingers for lots of healthy embies!


----------



## nimbec

Ellie yay that's a good number of eggs, great news! Fingers crossed now for the count in a few days. 

Thanks Rq I kind of felt like I was doing something wrong...but I have no choice - good to know I'm not alone. 

I have some good news today they called to say 2 more embryos made it to freeze so now I have 7 on ice - I can hardly believe it! I feel very lucky. Hopefully I won't need them but it's nice as back up! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats ellie that's a great number! Hope they have a superb fertilisation rate.

Nimbec I also had to work the day after et; in fact I was so busy & literally running around to get things done that I fell down the stairs, day after et! At least working will keep your mind occupied.

Great news Mary, can't wait for you to be PUPO soon :)


----------



## BronteForever

Merry - a fresh transfer potentially next cycle is very exciting. Yay! Really hope the timing works out. I struggle with that a bit as well, since I want to be able to predict when stuff will fall and it's really hard to do. Hope it works out and then you can have the other frosties left for a later date if you desire. Good luck!

Ellie - it sounds very promising, even if it's not as many eggs retrieved as you were hoping for. You still have a great shot of getting some great embryos. Fingers crossed for you! Rest up.

Nimbec - wonderful news. Love when you get good surprises during this process.


----------



## rebecca822

Nimbec- happy to hear about your bonus 2 embryos! I returned to work the day after transfer. Actually, with my first transfer I returned that day.
Ellicain- congrats honey and rest up! I didn't get my report until Monday and the retrieval was Friday, that was frustrating. Hoping there is good news for you in 2 days.


----------



## Rq120

Nimbec - you are doing NOTHING wrong. When I start freaking out that I'm doing something wrong I just remember all the women that had babies in early times that worked farms, etc. They didn't eat pineapples or bed rest or anything else you might beat yourself up for and they had perfectly healthy babies. 
I was listening to a podcast and there was a doc that said there was a study that showed being active (not strenuous) after ET actually lead to better outcomes than bedrest. I know some women take a week or two off due to stress but my job isn't that stressful. Best of luck!


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- that's awesome about your frosting! 

And good job on the eggs Ellie! 

Question about freezing. 
What day do your clinics freeze on? And are they freezing at blast stage? Do you know what method they use for freezing? 
I'm confused about why my clinic tells us that most people don't get to freeze any, and to consider it a bonus. Is it a PCOS thing, that I don't get any? Or is it a technology thing? Or timing? 
The way our clinic does it, they have to be blasts. They freeze on day 6, and if the embryos aren't at blast by the specific time they need to start the vitrification process, then they are discarded. 
Is this how they all do it? 
Just wondering why we don't get a single one to freeze when I hear stories alllllll the time about people freezing a bunch!


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry- my clinic freezes anything that has made is to blast stage by day 5.
I know that some people don't have the luxury of freezing embryos because very few are retrieved and from from what are retrieved few survive till day 5. Since we are dealing with MF we had no issues with my eggs and I had lots to freeze.


----------



## Timetotry

Hmmmm so I wonder if it's egg quality then? Stupid PCOS


----------



## BronteForever

edited - I think I misunderstood your question Timetotry - so nevermind! But I'm not sure why you aren't getting any to freeze then.

To piggy back on this then, do they freeze stuff at a different stage when they do PGS. Because my clinic used the exact words as Timetotry's did and it is slightly confusing when they say they are going to do a "freeze all" when doing PGS. Do they normally wait until the blastocyst stage as well?


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone for making me feel better!!!! 
timetotry I was also told to expect none to freeze I think they said only 1-3% get them...I questioned as was considering paying for a 2 cycle deal but glad I didn't now! My clinic also only freeze blasts on day 5/6. I Aldo's have pcos but am not typical in way i present, do have a very high AMH 62.5 ...I think Ellie's is higher tho from memory. I think lots is to do with luck and how well you respond to meds I was very close to being cancelled due to too many so maybe the ladies with lots to freeze have over stimmed just a thought... 

Ellie hope you are relaxing.


----------



## Rq120

My clinic freezes any that make it to blast stage. I had an early blast on day 5. They waited an extra day and it became a blast and they froze it in day 6. Freezing should be done with the vitrification process. It's the most sucessful method. I have heard that approx 50% of IVF cycles have eggs left over to freeze.


----------



## elliecain

Yes, my AMH is 78.9 and they were hyper cautious with my stim dose on this, my first IVF cycle. As a result, most of my follies didn't come to anything (I had 6 mature, but another 30+ kept small), despite stimming for 17 days. They said I was v high risk of OHSS so I'm glad they were careful. I just hope some of my 6 make it through the next stages. I have no idea at what stage they would freeze my left overs, if I have any, but I really hope I will get 1 or 2 so I've got a plan B (or sibling!).

To be honest, I'm ok with just waiting it out now, after 19 months of full-on TTC, this seems like the first time I don't have to do anything. Until 6am tomorrow, when the cyclogest saga begins!

The chances are that, in a Petri dish in a lab in Bristol, right now there are a few embabies with my and DH's DNA. I'm an emb-mummy tonight and I'll take that for now, until the next step!


----------



## Timetotry

Hmmmm, my clinic has never checked my AMH. 
I've been an overachiever in most of my medicated cycles, until I have ovarian drilling. Since then, all of my antral follicle counts have been within the normal range, instead of 30ish.


----------



## Merry Mary

Rq120 - To answer your question about why my acupuncturist recommended no long haul flights so soon after transfer - even though the cabin is pressurised - it's still more pressure than we experience at sea level where I live. When you're trying to get that embryo to stick and stay - the extra pressure on your system is not helpful. She sent me a study about this - I will try to find the link and post it. But she also said in her 20 years in practicing fertility acupuncture - she's witnessed these results long before the study was done. It doesn't affect everyone the same way, but why take the risk?


----------



## Timetotry

Holy heck. Insomnia, a pounding headache and what I've just realized must be hot flashes. 
Sweating one minute, freezing the next. 

Gotta love hormones!


----------



## Fern81

Merry -makes sense! And I agree why take the risk after all the expenses and heartache. Hope you get a few healthy embies next cycle; but if you don't, will you still be going ahead with transfer? Just interested in your protocol & how it works :).

My clinic freezes blasts on day 5 or 6. My eggs were of VERY poor quality; almost half were morphologically abnormal and in the end we only had 3 embies, so we have 2 frozen. At the time I was a bit upset but now I'm relieved because what to do with "leftover" embies really bothered me.

Ellie- what a great thought! DNA combining is such a miracle, even though it happens all around us all the time. Scientists can't force it to happen! Fx for your fert report x.

Please tell me someone will be testing soon! ;)


----------



## Rq120

Merry Mary said:


> Rq120 - To answer your question about why my acupuncturist recommended no long haul flights so soon after transfer - even though the cabin is pressurised - it's still more pressure than we experience at sea level where I live. When you're trying to get that embryo to stick and stay - the extra pressure on your system is not helpful. She sent me a study about this - I will try to find the link and post it. But she also said in her 20 years in practicing fertility acupuncture - she's witnessed these results long before the study was done. It doesn't affect everyone the same way, but why take the risk?

Interesting!


----------



## elliecain

I have too much time on my hands and I like asking questions... I've got a crib sheet ready for me to get all the details during my day 2 call tomorrow:

https://i64.tinypic.com/ajpf82.jpg

I know that not all good blasts become babies and plenty of lower graded embies/blasts do. It's really just my way of calming my mind and putting order into it.


----------



## Mdc

Time, I agree with the other girls. I only had 2/7 (1pgs normal) make it to day 5 blasts and that is pretty usual. My doc will only freeze those of good quality also...I had some poor quality that they did not even bother biopsy in for pgs. I am always astonished by those that get so many to freeze. It is so hard not to compare, but those with multiple are very lucky. 

Ellie, DH and I had this thin over Father's Day that he was a daddy...Frozen embie daddy that is. :haha: Hope you are resting well! Oh yeah...I have a crazy excel document with all my stats too. 

Merry, my doc suggested against long haul until the hb too. Really her concern was more about what if you started to have bleeding or a signs of a mc...no where to go. Sucks you may need to cancel, but I am sure you will make the right decision for you and DH. 

Hi to everyone else!

Lining is stalled...big sigh...and I may or may not have had a small breakdown. I just wish I would have pushed more for a ultrasound this weekend so at least we could have made a change. I now have a dominate follicle so I am guessing a stupid cancelled cycle. To make it worse the doc did not call like she said she was going to so we could discuss. So FRUSTRATED!!!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- what's your lining at? I hope they don't cancel your cycle!


----------



## Rq120

Mdc - that sucks!


----------



## Mdc

Measley 4.1mm up from 4 last week. Overachiever here :haha:


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc said:


> Measley 4.1mm up from 4 last week. Overachiever here :haha:

Sorry that sucks! Mine was at 7 when they did my transfer. The doctor said that it's not only about the thickness but also the appearance. 
Have they put you on estridiol injections?


----------



## Timetotry

Omg you guys! 
After all of my worrying....i just got the bill in the mail for our TWO (!!!) FROZEN EMBRYOS! 
Omg, I'm soooooooo excited! 
So that means 4/7 of our embryos made it to day 5 (2 morulas we transferred and 2 blasts frozen on day 6).

I totally think that my months of supplements made a difference! My stims were the same both cycles, only a day or two longer in the second. But for the 2 months in between I've been taking inositol, pqq + coq10 and melatonin (as well as the regular prenatal and metformin). 

I'm so fricking happy. 
And I'm still having crazy hot flashes. Hahaha


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry said:


> Omg you guys!
> After all of my worrying....i just got the bill in the mail for our TWO (!!!) FROZEN EMBRYOS!
> Omg, I'm soooooooo excited!
> So that means 4/7 of our embryos made it to day 5 (2 morulas we transferred and 2 blasts frozen on day 6).
> 
> I totally think that my months of supplements made a difference! My stims were the same both cycles, only a day or two longer in the second. But for the 2 months in between I've been taking inositol, pqq + coq10 and melatonin (as well as the regular prenatal and metformin).
> 
> I'm so fricking happy.
> And I'm still having crazy hot flashes. Hahaha

Ha! The only time we are excited to see a bill :)


----------



## nimbec

Mdc so sorry about your lining and the lack of communication so very frustrating &#128545; I really hope they can do something!! 

Timetotry yay whoopie great news &#128512; And I had flushes when Newley pregnant with my first son Harrison - I seem to think it was one of the first symptoms ...fingers crossed!! 

Ellie love the chart! Looking forward to hearing the news. 

I'm SO bloated to the point my skin hurts ...I look 4 months pregnant!! I had to call clinic today as was in such a pickle - they want me back in for a scan incase of ohss but the clinic is 1.5hrs away I'm manic in work & im pretty sure it's because I'm constipated &#128580;! Let's see what tomorrow brings - are any of use super bloated post EC or ET ? I'm going to buy orange juice in morning & maybe prune but it's vile lol!! Oh the things we do to get pregnant people have no idea...so many women just blink and they are pregnant &#128580;&#128551;. 

Bronte how's it all going?

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Timetotry

Mdc- ugh, I hope you don't have to be cancelled. If they cancel, do you get a refund? How much estrogen have you been on?


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- are you taking any stool softeners? Or maybe some milk of magnesia? They have saved me multiple times. Constipation hurts so bad after ivf/surgery. 
Do you have any weight gain? 
Which day past retrieval are you? 
Are you taking any pain killers? 
*fingers crossed for no ohss*


----------



## elliecain

I was told that the progesterone can cause constipation. I think my prednisolone is counteracting that though, as I have the opposite problem so far!
Make sure you drink water and eat fibre.
I hope it's not OHSS.

So I'm just waiting for my call today. Should hear in a couple of hours how many fertilised. I like to think that, if none had, they'd have let me know yesterday...


----------



## Fern81

Can't wait for your report ellie! 

Timetotry that is SUCH good news! A guarantee for another chance :). How many dpt are you now?

Mdc- that sucks!! :( what now? 

Nimbec- I'm still swollen after ivf, my one functional ovary hasn't gone down in size at all! Apparently it happens quite frequently and I have no idea how to get it down. Dr didn't seem concerned but my stomach is very bloated because of it. Hope you don't have ohss!


----------



## elliecain

Of the 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 3 started dividing and 2 are going strong! B grade embies (one 2 cell and one 5 cell). Since I'm having 2 put back, they are going to do it today!!! I'm in at 2.30pm and then I'll be PUPO!


----------



## Fern81

Wow that went fast, congrats!! Are you taking meds for your nk cells? All the best! Xxx


----------



## elliecain

Yes, I started the prednisolone yesterday (and also the cyclogest pessaries).

They are doing it early because I'm having 2 transferred so they don't need to wait to choose the best ones, it's both! The embryologist was really pleased with them and said they will be happiest back inside me.


----------



## Timetotry

Ellie- that's great! Come on embryos! 

Fern- I'm 7dp5dt now. Had a dream about getting a positive preg test last night. But I held off testing this morning. I just don't want to see another negative and end my happiness over the this ought that this could have worked this time... Know what I mean? In my mind as soon as I see another negative I'll 'know' that it's over.


----------



## Fern81

That's such great news ellie. 

Aaawww timetotry I totally understand. Of course I selfishly want you to test so that I can stare at them! But I understand not wanting to. I've also avoided testing for years and only tested early this time; the fact that my doctor does early betas played a huge role (I wanted to make sure the trigger had faded and not only rely on an early + beta). I ended up not believing any tests in any case until the day of my 2nd beta!
Just ignore me please & keep doing what you know is right for you :) xxx hugs; hope you get a strong ++!


----------



## Rq120

Ellie - that was fast. Best of luck for your ET today


----------



## rebecca822

Elli- lots of luck!

Timetotry- will you test tomorrow? I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - so sorry to hear this. I'm also curious what the next steps would be. Hopefully they can get it worked out and your body cooperates. 

Nimbec - really hope you start to feel better soon and all the suggestions the ladies made helps. 

Ellie - this is wonderful news. Good luck! Congrats on being soon-to-be PUPO!

Fern - that stinks you are still bloated. How frustrating. Hope it eventually goes back to "normal." Hope you are doing well!

Timetotry - I completely understand the feeling and hope you can wait a bit longer. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM - I'm doing well. On Day 6 of stims. At the ultrasound this morning she measured 10 follicles on the left (ranging from 3.8 to 14.7 mm in size) and then 9 follicles on the right (ranging from 3.1 to 14.7 mm in size). This is one less than they measured two days ago on the left side and an additional four more popped up on the right. It was a different ultrasound tech though and I know they can vary slightly on their reports. Things are looking good so far though and lining is thickening up as well.


----------



## elliecain

So, I am officially PUPO! They put both back in and it went really well, like textbook. The 2 cell had become a 4 cell already, so I have a 4B and a 5B on board - good embryo gradings.

Now I'm going to relax and drink warm drinks with slipper socks on!


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca, I did not do inj this time because it was so long on oral and vaginal. Another reason I would have wished for a weekend scan to have inj as an option. My E2 level was only 950, so inj may have helped at least the blood level not sure about the lining. I think the doc thought this long and no growth better to just start over as the inj can result is sustained levels for longer which would equal a delay if it did not help. 

Time, that is awesome for the two frosties. Congratulations! I was on 6mg oral and 4 vaginally with measly blood levels. 

Nimbec, I hope the bloat goes away. My acu doc suggested apricots and prunes to help with fiber and a slight laxitative effect. I agree with water, but if it is ohss you need to be careful because drinking a lot will make it worse. Have you thought about colace?

Ellie, congratulations! You have got babies on board!

Bronte, getting so close! Grow follies (and lining) grow!

Thank you everyone for your responses. Sadly a cancelled cycle as I suspected. Kind of glad the doc did not call that day because I was all weepy and stuff. She did call in the morning and told me she wanted to halt the cycle. We talked for quite a while and decided next cycle to go al natural to see what my lining does with absolutely no intervention. Since I was pregnant before (we did not do a lining check then), she feels that I may just be a person with a thin lining overall. If that does not work we can do another cycle throwing the book at my lining...estrogen (I will probably add inj), vaginal viagra, or maybe even a small stim cycle with Menopur to get my e2 up. In a perfect world I would love to do another IVF cycle (lining was just over 7 at that time), fet with the one egg, and freeze the rest. However, that would be out of pocket as insurance will only pay for a fresh if all Frozen embies are used. She said we will just try to transfer when we get as high as we think we can get, so scary but I need to have faith it will work. She said to continue with acu focused on my lining, L-arginine (6g...horse pills), Vit E (800 IU), add in 1g Vit C...might talk to my acupuncturist about herbs (kind of skeptical on that, but I will do anything). So the saga continues, but I will get there. I thought about trying to fit in a small vacation for DH and I really there may not be enough time...guess that is good :winkwink:


----------



## BronteForever

Ellie - yay and congrats on being PUPO. Whoo hooo!

Mdc - so sorry again that it's officially cancelled. But it sounds like you and your doctor worked out a great plan of attack. And hope the rest and non-medicated cycle will work and you don't need to try all the additional stuff. Good luck!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- sorry for your canceled cycle. That absolutely sucks!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies :flower:

Ellie yay congratulations on being pupo!! I'm guessing they did a 3 day transfer or am i getting muddled up? time seems to be an odd thing for me at the moment sometimes flying by othertimes standing still! How are you feeling? hopefully nice and relaxed! 

Mdc so sorry for your cancelled cycle :cry: very annoying but its nice to have a plan at least to be able to move forward...not ideal i know but i'm rooting for you! thank you for the recommendations i have tried some natural things and last night in desperation i had a curry which sort of worked slightly! 

Bronte they are great sized follies not long left now till you trigger! 

Timetotry i know the feeling i'm usually the first to test but feel a little different this time ....not sure how i am going to handle the disappointment if it doesn't work :dohh: time seems to be dragging on this front! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Thank you so much ladies for all your advice re my bloating and constipation...i'm still pretty awful but a bit better....clinic want to see me tomorrow to make sure its not ohss - i need to drink more but am struggling, i'm pretty sure i'm fine and not got it so will see how i feel tomorrrow. I'm 1.5hrs from clinic so a long way to go - plus i don't really want them scanning me incase it upsets my embie settling in!! 

Time is dragging for me now ...i'm only a few days post transfer lol! I wanted to ask do you count the day of transfer as day one or the day after? Transfer was Monday so wondering if i'm 3 or 4 days post ? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## elliecain

Mine was actually a 2 day transfer as I was always going to put 2 back and there were only 2 going strong today. They only keep them out longer to be sure they can pick the best one(s), so the decision was to get them back in ASAP. I'd not heard of 2 day transfer, so it's a bit odd being so quick. I'm relieved that 2 made it to now, but sad I have no frosties.
You don't count the day of transfer in the count. Tomorrow I'll be 1dp2dt.


----------



## nimbec

Ah I understand now I hadn't heard of 2 days but it makes sense now you have explained! When is official test date? Can't be far from mine? Hope you are feeling ok after transfer. Thanks for the explanation too - shame that means I'm only 3dp 5dt an extra day would have been nice &#128512;&#128580;. Hope your embies are busy settling in!!


----------



## tulip girl

Ellie - I had a 2 day transfer on my first IVF. That embie is now my gorgeous 3 yo little girl  Best place to be...inside their mama, getting comfy for the next 9 months xxx


----------



## tulip girl

Hope you're doing ok timetotry, the 2 www is horrid. Looking forward to seeing 2 lines from you xx And yay for 2 frosties!


----------



## tulip girl

Bronte - everything sounds like it's going brilliantly  How long are you expecting to stim for? X


----------



## tulip girl

Mdc - so sorry to hear about you cancelled cycle :-( Great that you have a good plan of attack for next time xx


----------



## tulip girl

Sorry for all the separate posts! Hope everyone else is doing well. Still checking in and cheering you all on. Good luck with whatever stage you are at everyone xx


----------



## tulip girl

Nimbec - fingers crossed it isn't ohss and you just need to get the poop moving! Hope your embie is getting nice and snug x


----------



## BronteForever

Good question, Tulip. My retrieval is very tentatively set for next Wednesday. However, given how my follicles grew in the last two days, I have a feeling it might get pushed up a day. We'll see. Next scan is on Saturday and that will probably be more telling.

Not really sure what to expect. Since we are going through all this, I'm having mixed feelings about doing PGS and waiting a whole month. I feel like it's going to be an eternity to wait to do the transfer then. I mean I've been trying on and off for 7 years, but all of a sudden a month feels like such a huge gap of time. I think I need to tell myself to be patient though. All of your stories about not getting any frosties and putting them back in earlier to help them grow also has me worried.

Anyone that did PGS and waited a month, how did it feel waiting?


----------



## Timetotry

I couldn't resist the urge to test this afternoon, but I knew it was pointless. So only a 2 hour hold and of course bfn. 
Lol
Hopefully it's still too early and urine was too dilute.


----------



## Timetotry

I tested again, 8dp5dt with FMU, still BFN. 
So I'm thinking it's another failure. 
Sigh.


----------



## elliecain

It's still early days. When is your OTD? Will they do a beta? I'm sorry you feel like it's failed :hugs:


----------



## Rq120

Tim - Hugs :hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry- really hope you still get your bfp.


----------



## Timetotry

Beta is next weds


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry - so sorry. It is still early though as everyone said. Really hope you get your BFP.


----------



## Mdc

Time, sorry about the nasty bfn, but still loads of time and maybe a little later implantation. 

Bronte, I did pgs and it is a roller coaster for sure. Not sure if I can recommend one way or another. Benefits are that pgs gives you the best chance at a take home baby. Cons you have to grow to day 5 blasts and then freeze and the biggest attrition rate happens between day 3 and 5 (still a shock when you hear the final numbers), and obviously the cost part is not fun. The waiting was not so bad for me. My period started quickly after retrieval (doc said bc I used a Lupron shot), pgs results in 7 days, and my transfer should have been less than 3 weeks after retrieval. I am so happy I have one perfect blasts, but kind of wonder if we put the two in if I would be preggo now. Doc said with the one that tested negative either it would have not implanted or had an early mc. Not sure if I mentally could handle another mc, so I am glad I did it. 

Nimbec, glad you feel a little better. I forgot the ole coconut milk trick :haha:

Ellie, hope you are resting nicely. How long are you on bed rest and when do you go back to work?

I am just hanging out willing my period to come quickly after I stop provera. :haha: Good note is that after stopping estrogen 3 days ago I am down almost 3 pounds of bloat and finally almost back to normal. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks for the info Mdc. You raised a bunch of my concerns as well. I do like that it can lower MC rate though, because I don't know if I can mentally handle that again, especially after all this process. It's a tough call. We still won't make our final decision depending on our numbers, but hopefully we have some to work with to make the decision easier.

Yay for some of the bloat going away finally!


----------



## nimbec

Time so sorry you feel out, I agree with the other girls there really is still time left to get a bfp however I understand your doubt and feeling of being out - it sucks!! 

Mdc hope it comes quickly! 

Well I have late onset ohss &#128580;&#128542; they were surprised I hadn't been into see them before I'm so bloated it's horrid I have free fluid in me and now they have given me blood thinners as it can make your blood thick amongst other nasty stuff. Really hoping not to get admitted to hospital but they have said its a possibility. On a positive note they said its good news in a way as their must be hcg floating in my system and they think the trigger would be pretty much gone....I so hope I am pregnant but hardly dare dream....I won't know till next week I'm now tempted to test to see if any still visible but will then drive my self crackers line squinting!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Rq120

Nimbec - you poor thing! I hope you don't have to go to the hospital! And I hope you recover quickly. To test or not to test - that's a tough question, but I do agree that it sounds like some HCG is floating around. That usually is what causes OHSS/makes it worse. That is why some docs trigger with Lupron.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh nimbec - that is horrible. I hope they can get it under control and you are alright.


----------



## Fern81

Aawww timetotry I'm holding everything crossed SO HARD for you hun!!!!!! Huge hugs!

Nimbec- omw I hope you don't have to go to hospital :/ keep us updated. And if you start testing, just post then we will all squint with you :).

Ellie- a lady on another ltttc thread also had a day 2 transfer and is now 20ish weeks pregnant; totally possible! 

Bronte- shame hun sorry that you are so worried. This process is hard for sure. Sounds like you are responding well for now though!


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- eek, I hope you get some relief soon and don't need to be hospitalized. 

I just put my next dose of progesterone pills in and found some blood. Sigh. 
Just fricking sucks. I really thought ivf#2 would be it! 
Holding on to a tiny shred of hope that the spotting stops, but this has been the trend in past cycles. 

I haven't talked to my clinic yet, but I'm curious how frozen transfers work? What kinda meds and protocol do they use? How long would I have to wait between this fresh transfer and the frozen transfer?


----------



## elliecain

Nimbec, yikes. I hope you can sort it without being admitted.

Time, I'm so sorry. It's just not fair xxx


----------



## BronteForever

Time - so sorry. Hugs. I don't have answers to your questions for sure but I'm pretty sure they can do the FET fairly close to this transfer of not the next cycle depending on how your body is doing. And I've heard lots of people end up having luck with a FET since you aren't as medicated. Everybody is different though. Good luck.


----------



## nimbec

Time I'm so sorry it's not fair life sometimes throws horrible things at us but hopefully 3rd time lucky for you I'm pretty sure the stats are really high for 3rd time. Sending you huge hugs!!! I was told about frozen - I would bleed from this and then they would start off your next proper bleed or the one after depending on how things looked...not too long for you I hope!! I'm sure it seems an eternity away xx

Well as for me this ohss sucks big time!! I'm worse this morning &#128580; Going to do as much as I can to make it better and stay out of hospital. Thank you so much for all your well wishes!!

But on a positive note I'm not constipated anymore &#128077; And I'm hoping this means I'm pregnant but still no garentees! 5dp5dt today.... May sneakily test Monday &#129300; Hubby wants me to wait! Not sure I can lol!!


----------



## Mdc

Nimbec, I hope the ohss goes down soon and you do not have to go to the hospital. 

Time, that sucks but it could maybe be old blood. I hope you do not have to do a FET. If you do you can start after your next period. Depending on the protocol it is pretty easy. They had me take estrogen starting day 2, scan day 14, and if we were ready to go start pio and vaginal progesterone. I guess my clinic likes to do both temporarily as they have seen better results. If progesterone is fine eventually you can taper the pio.


----------



## Timetotry

Gals, do you know of any tests that I should ask my doctor for, before doing my next transfer? 
Anything that causes implantation failure? 
TIA


----------



## ES89

Nimbec, hope your doing ok! OHSS is horrible, I only had it mildly and that was bad enough! 
Time, I'm currently doing medicated FET. I did ivf back in March but I was showing signs of OHSS so they decided to freeze my embryos. I had to wait 2 cycles to let my body recover. It's quite a long cycle medicated, think unmedicated is shorter. I started down regulating on 31st may (injections burselin) I had a baseline scan on 17th June to make sure my lining was thin (I had a withdrawal bleed between that time) then on 21st I started estrogen pill 3 times a day(also carrying on with the injections), I had another scan on the 1st to check how my lining was progressing (they like for it to be around 6mm at this point). I start pessaries on Tuesday 5th twice a day and stop injecting on Thursday 7th and my transfer is 11th July. I carry on taking pills and pessaries until 12 weeks (all being well) or until I bleed. Hope this helps x


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ES sorry you had to suffer too it's awful :( :( it won't be long now till your transfer I bet you are getting excited! 

Timetotry have you been taking blood thinners? I hear sometimes that can help with implantation. Also there is the option of the generic testing but I don't know a lot about that and think it has to be done from a fresh cycle. Also I seem to remember somebody in here maybe not this thread speaking about a vitamin that can help...hopefully my brain will remember later for you. Still sending you huge hugs!! 

Well as for me I'm rough rough rough hospital phoning me again today and may have to go in this afternoon as I'm huge and very sore..now feel sick too &#128546;. Also they were saying it must be hcg around so I tested this morning and I don't think there is a line ...can't decide if I'm imagining one now it's dried - still early I know but I'll be super gutted if it's a bfn and I'm poorly &#128557;.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ES sorry you had to suffer too it's awful :( :( it won't be long now till your transfer I bet you are getting excited! 

Timetotry have you been taking blood thinners? I hear sometimes that can help with implantation. Also there is the option of the generic testing but I don't know a lot about that and think it has to be done from a fresh cycle. Also I seem to remember somebody in here maybe not this thread speaking about a vitamin that can help...hopefully my brain will remember later for you. Still sending you huge hugs!! 

Well as for me I'm rough rough rough hospital phoning me again today and may have to go in this afternoon as I'm huge and very sore..now feel sick too &#128546;. Also they were saying it must be hcg around so I tested this morning and I don't think there is a line ...can't decide if I'm imagining one now it's dried - still early I know but I'll be super gutted if it's a bfn and I'm poorly &#128557;.


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - oh I'm so sorry. It sounds aweful. Hope they can get it under control. 

Time - have you had PGS or PGD done on any of your embryos? Sometimes chromosomal issues will prevent implantation. Also someone I know just had an ERA test done and basically it's a biopsy of your lining after they put you through a medicated IVF cycle to see what's going on. 

In terms of what to help have you had an endometrial scratch or embryo glue to help with implantation. All things to maybe ask about. 

Hugs again. I know it has to be hard.


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry- have you been tested for blood clotting issues? I took baby asprin and cortisone (anti-rejection meds) to help with implantation after testing positive for a subclinical slight blood clotting problem. Hugs hugs hugs. I've also heard that fet has a greater success rate than ivf. Xx

Nimbec- oh my gosh you poor thing!! Do you think they will do a beta at the hospital before giving you treatment/medicine? How many days past transfer are you today?


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies! I haven't taken blood thinners or been tested for outing disorders. Do you know specifically which tests they run? (I work in a lab, and know that my INR PTT have been normal in the past). 
I did have an endometrial biopsy done a few times, and they did one the month before this ivf (which was sent off to pathology, not just the scraping done). So I'm assuming there was no physiological problems. 

And I don't think my clinic does the pgd/pgd, I haven't seen it on the price list. 


So I called my clinic, bleeding is heavier then spotting now, and stronger AF like cramping. And I tested at home, BFN. So beta is tomorrow but they said it's most likely negative. (I'll have to make sure I'm not working on that bench tomorrow... Can't run my own beta lol). 
I'll be happy to get out of progesterone limbo. 

I asked about FET, the nurse said I'd have to wait 3 cycles. But my actual doctor, last time, didn't make me wait 3 cycles and let me do clomid on one of the cycles between ivfs. (only 2 months off between full ivf cycles). So hopefully I dont have to wait that long


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- I'm sorry you are feeling worse. Is there anything else you can do to try to prevent hospitalization? Sorry about the neg test, I'm hoping it's just not detectable yet!


----------



## BronteForever

The ERA test I think is different than a normal endometrial biopsy because they basically put you through an entire IVF cycle and do the biopsy instead of retrieval. It sounds like a lot of emotions. I'm not sure it would give you much more info than your other biopsy though. Or if it's much different. I don't know that much about it. 

And my clinic doesn't technically do PGS or PGD either. They just do the biopsy of it and send to a genetics company who analyzes it. Worth a try. 

Have they not offered you any suggestions for why the cycles might have failed? Is only issue that you know of the PCOS?

Really hoping the FET works for you. Maybe that's just the difference needed to do the trick. Good luck.


----------



## Fern81

Nevermind nimbec you are 6dp5dt if I'm right? Weeellll I only got a VERY light + on 7dp5dt with a 9 hr hold very concentrated fmu! So I'm hoping yours is also still brewing and will pop up soon. Xx


----------



## Timetotry

Hmmmm that ERA test sounds like a lot of work! Lol

So far, the only issue that we know of is the PCOS. Hubby always has a great semen analysis (count, morphology and motility are all normal). 

I asked last failed cycle, and they said the most common is that the embryos stop developing but they can't really say why. And they said the success rate is 40%, so keep in mind that the chance of it not working are higher. 

I'm curious about my immune system.. I do have a type of psoriasis, which is auto immune. Maybe my immune system attacks them embryos too strongly? 

I have no clue!


----------



## BronteForever

It does sound like a lot of work, I agree. The person I know that just had it done is still waiting for results. So I'm not even sure what all it could tell you. 

Hopefully your clinic has some suggestions and can try a few things different. All of what you mention could happen so hopefully they can figure out the most likely stuff to help. Good luck.


----------



## elliecain

Timetotry said:


> I'm curious about my immune system.. I do have a type of psoriasis, which is auto immune. Maybe my immune system attacks them embryos too strongly?

I have eczema and flare ups do respond to antihistamines, so the same thing occurred to me.
I wasn't actually all that shocked to find after a hysteroscopic polypectomy that I had elevated endometrial natural killer cells and I hope the prednisolone I'm on during 2ww will help with that. Have you been tested - if not, you could ask for it, but get biopsy of endometrium rather than blood test.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all quick update I've been super poorly an admitted to hospital on a drip and I wouldn't wish this on anyone!! They have taken bloods including hcg and I will know in a few hours either way &#128584;. They have scanned me and I'm very hyper stimmed and literally look 6months pregnant...been sick too so pretty grim. 

I'll let u all know when I get the result.


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec I'm thinking of you, will be checking in first thing tomorrow hopefully to good news. Hope your night in hospital is not too bad, at least you are getting proper treatment now. X

Ellie, are you coping with the tww? :)

Bronte - how are you doing?


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry- I could be wrong. .. but I believe many of us have immune and autoimmune issues (even if subclinical ) due to our exposure to GMOs, pesticides and other environmental toxins, preservatives and additives in food etc. Part of my pregrad theory work was on the steep rise in allergies etc and gmos as possible causative factors... idk I think looking into immune issues and cortisone treatment is worth it. My clinic has EVERY patient take cortisones and baby asprin unless there is a clear contra-indication. ... it can't harm, just possibly help. 

I have so much respect for your attitude and looking toward the future. Will definitely be stalking you until you get your bfp... and beyond :) :)


----------



## rebecca822

Nimbec- so sorry hope you feel better real quick! Fingers crossed that the hcg is positive

Bronte- did I miss your update? When will your ER be?

Time- a lot of people respond better to fet since there are so many less hormones and meds in the system. Even if you don't get your bfp you have a great chance with a frozen transfer.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Nimbec - this sucks. But I'm so glad you are getting proper treatment and being looked after. Hope you heal quicker and get a positive test. 

AFM - thanks for checking ladies. I'm doing well. Just feeling a bit tired and drained this evening. My next ultrasound is tomorrow so I'll probably know then if I trigger tomorrow or not. ER was tentatively set for Wednesday. Last ultrasound she measured I think 25 follicles but a lot of them were small.


----------



## elliecain

Nimbec, I'm so sorry you are so poorly and I really hope you get a great beta today so it's all worth it.

Bronte, good luck in the next few days! It's the exciting bit for you now. I really enjoyed the bit from last scan, through trigger and EC to ET. Make the most of it, it flies by and then you just have the waiting bit.

Afm, trying not to go mad on this turbo 2ww. In many ways, it's better than a normal one, as my chances are higher. But the pressure is huge and I'm already trying to set up another round for if this doesn't work. I've had terrible insomnia tonight, finally given up trying to sleep at 3.30am and moved to spare room, where it is cooler.
My clinic told me no sex or swimming or baths for 3 days and I'd planned on a nice bath last night, but then I just freaked out and have decided it's showers only until OTD! Not sure when I'll try sex again. With the bloating and then the procedures, it's been over 2 weeks already and now the cyclogest is not exactly making that part of me very enticing... 
I miss the go-go-go of the last couple of weeks. After all the scans and excitement, I feel a bit deflated and abandoned now. Anyone else feel that way during the 2ww?
Still, I'm back to work tomorrow, so time should go quicker now. Tomorrow is 4dp2dt, so hatching day!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies very quick post as I'm feeling very poorly - I'm pregnant ! Beta 35 (taken last night) just got to hope it doubles now in 48hrs &#128556; Fingers crossed!! They are talking about draining me doesn't sound very nice but I'll do what I have to do!! 

Catch up with everyone later once I'm feeling more human!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations! That's amazing news and I hope it will help you cope with the next few days :) xxx


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats nimbec!! Hopefully the good news will help you get through the recovery. Feel good!


----------



## Fern81

Woohoooo nimbec!!! I'm SO stoked to be bump buddies with my ltttc friend after all these years :). (Timetotry I really believe you will also join us soon x). I bet that makes all the suffering worth it! Now you just need to get better soon. X

Ellie- happy hatching day! Just a week then you can start testing if you really want to :).

Bronte - hope your er can go forward on Wednesday as planned. 

Hm I'm so glad my dr never prohibited taking baths as we don't own a shower lol.


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats nimbec! 

Thanks Fern, off to do my beta now and am anxious to talk to my nurse this afternoon. 

I did a whole bunch of jumping while playing with my niece yesterday and totally forgot that my ovaries are probably still big. Anyone else been told to avoid jumping lol? Hopefully I didn't twist something but I'd like to think that I'd feel that! 

These progesterone pills aren't even holding off AF. My body is stubborn and knows what it wants to do.


----------



## BronteForever

Whooo hoooo, Nimbec. Congrats. Hoping for doubled numbers. And hopefully they get all the fluids out.


----------



## Rq120

Nimbec - hope you are feeling better soon. I know the draining sounds scary, but it's not that bad of a procedure and I bet you will feel SO MUCH better afterward. Hoping you the best but I'm excited that your beta was positive. At least you have a positive out of all of this.


----------



## elliecain

I took another day off work after sleeping really badly last night and generally feeling super stressed about teaching today. The rest of the week is a bit different (enrichment week), so I'll be ok. 
I felt really tearful today, crying pretty much all day, when I wasn't binge eating. I thought progesterone was meant to make you feel good... :( Please tell me this gets better?!


----------



## BronteForever

Hugs Ellie. Really hope it does get better. I imagine it's super stressful on top of feeling badly. So hope it improves for you quickly. 

AFM - Ultrasound today showed I really only have three follicles close to ready yet so we are waiting until Wednesday for next ultrasound and likely trigger time. So retrieval will probably be Friday now.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies thank you for all you well wishes and congrats I'll keep updated I'm real poorly so am reading just not posting much. X


----------



## Timetotry

Negative.


----------



## elliecain

Sorry Timetotry. It never gets any easier :hugs:


----------



## Rq120

Sorry Timetotey &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Fern81

Oh timetotry I'm so sorry about the confirmed negative :(. I do have really high hopes for your fet though.
* you had morulas put back now, but have blastocysts waiting 
* less artificial hormones & stress on the body during fet
* if it takes 3,5 tries on average to get pregnant with ivf then you have a great shot with this being your third coming up
* you have the option to try baby asprin etc next time for an even bigger chance.

I really hope all of the great ladies on here get a bfp before the end of the year!! Xx


----------



## BronteForever

So sorry Time. Big hugs. Fern made some excellent points all around. Keeping my fingers crossed for your FET.


----------



## rebecca822

So sorry timetotry.


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies. 
Feeling blue, but I didn't cry nearly as hard or as long as last time.. But I haven't had any time by myself all day so alone time might change that. 
Had a few strong drinks. 

I have to wait 3 periods before we can do a FET. So 2 months. Waiting to find out if my doctor wants to put me on birth control again, another clinic at the doctor said no, but my doctor has mentioned in the past that she doesn't want me to go longer then a month off bcp. Since I had ovarian drilling, she doesn't want to risk my ovaries recruiting more crap pcos follicles.


----------



## Merry Mary

I'm so sorry Timetotry. Fern makes excellent points. Sending you extra love. 

Nimbec - Yay for being pregnant! Hope you start to feel better soon. Once you get those puppies to drain - you'll feel like a whole new lady again. Hang in there!

Bronte - Slowly but surely you're getting there. I keep telling myself - slow and steady wins the race. Good luck for Wednesday!

AFM - I had my day two scan on Sunday. Surprisingly, I had a random monster follie - probably left over from last cycle. It was 18.7! They checked my hormone levels with a blood test and no escalated oestrogen beyond the usual amount at this point. So they will scan me again Wednesday and decide rather to cancel the cycle. I also still have a cyst they noticed last cycle and another new cyst but that one is endometrial. I just had a senior nurse scan me on Sunday but I have an appointment with the regular doctor on Wednesday. My first cycle I had a similar monster follie to start with and it was collected after only 2 days on stimms - it was a failed cycle. I don't want to do that again. They said we could ignore the beast and let it turn into another cyst - but then I have three of those bad boys. So we will see what they say Wednesday. 

To be completely honest - I would rather skip this cycle - get rid of those cysts, let my body settle down, then proceed with a healthy cycle. I was already worried about this cycle since transfer will land while my in-laws are visiting. And I will have to cancel a trip to the US to see my family if I get a BFP. If we skip this cycle - I will actually miss two cycles since the cycle after this lands just before our trip. But my cycle after that is well after we are back - we have nothing planned for the rest of the month and no in-law visits! So all that to say - I would not be gutted if they cancelled the cycle.


----------



## rebecca822

Merry- although a canceled cycle is super disappointing and hard to wait I agree your reasoning makes sense. When will you decide?


----------



## BronteForever

Merry sounds like cancelling might be the best option for you. Hope it all works out timing wise and you get some quality eggs out of it. 

Now with Nimbec's story I'm starting to get more worried about OHSS. What were your E2 numbers at retrieval ladies? I was at 2,060 already and it's been doubling everyday, so if we are pushing stims for two more days and retrieval won't happen until Friday, I'm slightly nervous.

Also, does anyone know if the E2 number normally increases much from the trigger shot until retrieval time since you are off stims?


----------



## Fern81

Merry- it's good that they are not rushing anything. Hope the timing works out perfectly for you.

Bronte - sorry hun I never had e2 levels checked. No help here!

Nimbec- hope you are doing better. Please keep us updated on what your betas are doing! X


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - I had my E2 levels checked but I never asked what they were. They always just told me they were good, so I left it at that. Sorry I can't be of more help.

My doc triggered me with Lupron to avoid OHSS. I did an antagonist cycle and was able to trigger that way. I wouldn't stress over OHSS unless your doc tells you that you are at risk for it. It happens rarely (sorry Nimbec - you are the 1%).

Nimbec - I hope you are feeling better! Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks ladies. I am feeling better on the OHSS front today. They said if it's high they will just change what I trigger with to help. 

I was at 15 follicles over 17 mm today so the nurses said they'd be shocked if I didn't trigger today. 

So retrieval should happen on Friday.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all quick reply they are draining me tomorrow morning in rough yes just been told by hospital they see 1 per year like me!!! Bronze my advice would be if they say high risk then trigger without hcg and do a frozen round but it's unlikely you will get it I'm just unlucky! Mild cases are common and treated at home but this is crazy!!! Good news tho beta now as yesterday 57 so almost doubled...of course I am anxiously awaiting tomorrow's result! 

They frightened me today talking about hdu if didn't get better and finally having to terminate my embryo worst case scenario &#128546;. I'm a long way off that but they wanted to tell me worst case. I'm hoping as I've read that the draining sorts me out!!! Sorry I'm not replying to you individually is taken ages to write this &#128584;

Hugs to all x


----------



## elliecain

I really hope the draining goes well. You're in my thoughts xxx


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - so happy to hear your beta almost doubled. That is great news. Really hope they get the OHSS controlled and so sorry you had to be the unlucky person to get this. You are in my thoughts and really hope they don't have to go to worst case scenario for you.


----------



## Fern81

All the best with your procedure Nimbec, I trust you will be a-OK! Praying for you. X

Yay for trigger and retrieval right around the corner Bronte :)


----------



## rebecca822

Feel better nimbec!

Congrats on your beta


----------



## Mdc

Time, ugh so sorry about the negative. Did they say why 3 months? I have heard multiple people just jumping in right away. 

Merry, sorry about the cyst interfering, but timing looks like it is better for you anyway. 

Bronte, my last e2 day 11 was 2500 and then day 12 (triggered that night) 3300. My level did not jump as much toward the end so you may slow up a bit. Are you doing a HCG or Lupron trigger? Like Rq I did Lupron to avoid any chance at Ohss. Good luck with the trigger and enjoy an injection free couple of days!

Nimbec, you poor thing and I hope the draining goes well and you can break out of that joint soon...you and your LO that is :winkwink:

Ellie, hope you are feeling great being all PUPO and stuff!

Hi to everyone else. 

I am just waiting for AF and of course she is being dodgy now. I am hoping to see her today or tomorrow. Usually it takes 4 days after stopping prog for her to show, but the spotting on Monday threw me for a loop. Tick tock tick tock. Ha!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- hope AF shows up right away so you can get started on a few cycle. What are you plans for another cycle?


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - hope AF shows soon so you can get started. 

I have both pregynal and Lupron for trigger that I'd ordered just in case I'm assuming. Still haven't gotten the call but they said I will likely trigger with the Lupron then. So hopefully that helps. We were already planning on freezing all for PGS testing. Though looks like the transfer won't be until September so I can get through two periods to help my body calm down after stimming.


----------



## elliecain

I've just been told about an Instagram account (called IVF Explained) run by an embryologist. 
It's incredible! The latest posts are mainly interpretations of readers' blast pictures, but older posts talk about every issue related to fertility and IVF. I posted a couple of questions and they answered me in minutes. They have a FB page too, but I find Insta more anonymous. 

Insta: @ivf_explained
FaceBook page.


----------



## Fallon01

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread. Me and hubby are hoping to start ICSI within the next 6months(having to save). I haven't tracked my ovulation since 2012 when we found out there was no hope of conceiving naturally. Now I have some new found hope in the fact we will try ISCI soon do you think it's worth starting to track my ovulation over the next few months? Will it help the doctors if I know my dates and how long my cycles are ect or will they just find out these things anyway through tests. 
Thank you x


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - I actually used both Lupron and HCG. I triggered with Lupron but I did HCG "boosters" (low dose) twice. Once before retrieval and once after transfer. You may use both, but it depends on the doc's protocol.


----------



## Rq120

Fallon - To answer your question, I would ask your doc if they do birth control or start IVF w/ natural cycles. If they do birth control (most do) then the timing/tracking of your natural cycles won't matter.


----------



## BronteForever

Fallon - I'm sure more info is always better than less. But they should put you through all the needed tests and I'm not sure my doctor asked me once when I normally ovulated, they just needed to know dates of my last periods. I didn't use birth control prior to starting. Once you start though they control everything related to ovulation so it really doesn't matter what your normal is.

Oh...and good luck!!


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca, we are just doing a natural fet to see what my lining does. I have always said the more we messed with my cycle the further away motherhood has gotten...hope I am right :winkwink:

Ellie, I will have to check that site out. 

Fallon, I would email and ask the re. Likely I am not sure it will matter if you do a full cycle.


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc- oh right, now I remember. I hope your lining cooperates nicely!


----------



## ES89

Good luck with the draining Nimbec, hope everything goes to plan xx 
So sorry for the negative time, big hugs to you! 
Last day of injecting for me today! I started cyclogyst (bum bullets lol) on Tuesday... They are fun &#128517; haha 
All ready for transfer on Monday, it's come round so quick! Xx


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - really hoping going all natural does the trick for your lining and you can proceed with the FET. 

ES - how exciting. Good luck Monday!!

AFM - did trigger last night and feeling much more relaxed today finally. All ready for retrieval tomorrow. We did find out we likely won't due FET until September to give my body two periods in between to rest and return to more normal. But I think that will be best and I can work on losing a bit more weight before hopefully getting pregnant.


----------



## rebecca822

Good luck tomorrow, Bronte!! 
I hope they get some nice follicles.


----------



## ES89

Good luck for retrieval Bronte &#128077;&#127995; x


----------



## Mdc

Good luck Bronte and ES!


----------



## elliecain

Bronte, I hope it goes really well tomorrow xxx


----------



## tulip girl

Good luck tomorrow Bronte!


----------



## Fern81

Fx for an easy procedure and great results bronte xx


----------



## Merry Mary

Looking forward hearing an update on your retrieval today, Bronte. Good luck!

AFM: I have another scan today. We will see how things look before deciding about proceeding. Really want one more really good cycle. But leaning more towards not doing a fresh transfer this cycle. Perhaps it makes more sense to wait that a couple of cycles. Plan to ask a million questions today. Hope I get a better, more patient doctor today.


----------



## Merry Mary

Officially cancelled the cycle today after the scan showed that only one follie would be big enough for collection. All the others I had - disappeared since Wednesday's scan. And the cysts grew bigger. So cancelled this cycle. I will be in the US for my next cycle. I booked a scratch once I get back and my next cycle should start not too long after that. Hopefully that's a nice long break for my body. Feel much better now that I've cancelled it.


----------



## Fern81

Good news mary. So everything worked out fine gor now. X

Ellie- when are you testing?

Nimbec- are you better yet hun?


----------



## rebecca822

Merry- I'm happy that you feel good about your decision. Enjoy your break!

Bronte- can't wait to hear about what they retrieved today!!!


----------



## BronteForever

Merry - glad it worked out even though it was cancelled it sounds like it will work out better. 

AFM - egg retrieval went well and they got 14 eggs. He noticed dark spots on my ovaries which could indicate mild endometriosis so what they were measuring on my ultrasounds might not have been follicles. Hopefully we get a good fertilization report tomorrow and most of them were mature.


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats Bronte! 14 is a great number!


----------



## Mdc

Merry, sorry about the cancel. 

Bronte, 14 is wonderful! Get some well deserved rest and best of luck on the fert report. 

AF is in full force so waiting for it to end and then it is full on doing everything I can in this natural cycle to make a comfy lining for the frozen embie. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## nimbec

Bronte great number &#128512; Glad it went well for you! 

Merry sorry about the cancel but I'm pleased you are happy with the plan going forward.

Mac pleased she is here in full flow let the preparations commence! 

Ellie when are you testing? It must be soon as my otd should have been Sunday. 

Hi to everyone else thank you so much for all the well wishes!! I've been exceptionally poorly they have now drained 4 litres of fluid from me and loads more to come! I'm having blood protein via IV and am in here for a while ... Really this ohss is scary stuff! I'm much better today so hoping this is the start of the upwards trend. I'm bit concerned about my beta results now &#128584; I've had 35 67 103 and then they took it by accident today and should have been tomorrow so was only 12hr after last but is only 108 so I'm in for an uneasy night/day till tomorrow's results come back. I dont dare to put a ticker up incase ... Fingers crossed all will be ok I'll be shattered if I'm this poorly and end up loosing my bean too &#128563;.


----------



## rebecca822

Nimbec- wow it's crazy never realized how bad ohss can get.
Feel good and I hope tomorrow's beta is higher.


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - sounds like they are getting the fluids out which is great. Glad it's already helping. Removing more should have you mended up nicely soon. 

So sorry the beta numbers are worrying you. I can't even imagine what you are feeling amongst all the stress your body is under. But it's good the numbers are increasing though. And it sounds like they are doing them frequently so it's not going to jump as much. You are definitely in my thoughts though. Really hope it's good news. Hugs. 

Mdc - good luck!!


----------



## Rq120

Nimbec - wow! Your journey is crazy. I can't believe they have drained 4 liters with more to go. I hope you get to feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Merry Mary

Fantastic news Bronte! 14 eggs is awesome. Will cross my fingers for lots of fertilised friends. Remind me - are you doing a fresh transfer after this?

Nimbec - Holy smokes sister! Hang in there. You are definitely on the mend and it must feel so much better to get so much of that fluid out. Fingers are also crossed for your betas!

Good luck with happy lining Mdc!


----------



## elliecain

Merry, I'm glad you are at peace with your decision and you will be able to spend some time getting your body ready.

Bronte, 14 is excellent. Don't be too disappointed if some eggs and embies drop off. Attrition rates are tough. You've made a great start though :)

Nimbec, you poor thing. 4 litres is unbelievable. I'm sure you wouldn't expect much of a beta rise in 12 hours.

Mdc, I'm praying for great lining this cycle.

Everyone else, hello :) x

Afm, OTD is on Thursday and I'm slowly going out of my mind. I rang my nurse in hysterics the other day and she's organised some counselling for me, starting on Monday. It's with a specialist counsellor, so should be helpful.
I've had cramps and sharp pains, fatigue, spots and now backache. I go between thinking I'm out and feeling hopeful. My bbt looks good and I'm sure it wouldn't have gone up like this just from the progesterone pessaries. I have no idea right now, but I'm not coping too well...


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Ellie, I can imagine the wait is absolutely horrible. Thank goodness you don't have too many days left. And I think it's a great idea to see a counselor. Anything to help get your feelings out should help. 

AFM - got the report that 8 fertilized naturally. Was hoping for a few more but I will take it. It is really hard not to get attached to them and see them not make it. I know we are going to lose more along the way :-(

Merry - we are scheduled to do PGS and then a frozen transfer. The transfer won't happen until around September then.


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec- oh wow you poor, poor thing. I really do hope you and your embie both make it through strong and healthy. And with your frozen embies you never have to go through this again. Xxxx

Merry- love your avatar!

Mdc- fx that this is your successful cycle. 

Bronte- those numbers are really good. 8/14 is more than half fertilized and a very good number. Hope most of them make it to blasts. 

Ellie- I do think they should include counselling as a standard part of the ivf/other assisted conception programs. The process has been much harder emotionally than physically; well for me in any case. And that includes all my endo surgeries. So glad you have the opportunity to get counseling. If you learn some nice coping mechanisms, please share!


----------



## elliecain

At this clinic, it is free if you are going through the NHS. It is not included for private patients and I felt silly asking how to arrange it, like I was over reacting. My nurse must have let my doctor know after I emailed her and he is paying for three sessions for me with the specialist one. I think they are quite concerned because I have a (long ago) history of psychiatric admissions for depression and self harm. I also had to be admitted for anorexia 5 years ago and I tend to fall apart quite dramatically after coping for a while. I've not had a crash since I met my DH, he keeps me on an even keel, but I am really concerned that a bfn this week will crush me, as we can't self fund another cycle and the NHS don't want to help me. It's all really tough and I've pinned so much on this IVF, after so many months of nothing before this and the chemical last year. It's overwhelming how much pressure I feel for Thursday.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Thank you for all your well wishes! 

Ellie I also have a history I was admitted as an inpatient for anorexia/bulimia (I did both staved and made my self sick but never binged) many years ago (15now probs) and I know how unsettling this whole process can be - I have honestly been 100% fine for about 4.5years now funnily enough since being pregnant with my first...it's amazing how it changes the way you think without even knowing it! I definitely think you have made the right decision talking to someone - I can't remember did you have any to freeze or just put your 2 back in? Fx for you!!! 

Bronte they are great numbers! Fingers crossed most of the make it to freeze for you!

Hi to everyone else sorry I'm not messaging everyone I'm still pretty rough - 6 litres drained now &#128567; Madness!! Not great news today either my beta wasn't good :( only went from 103 to 126 so not looking positive so need to be prepared to loose this embie &#128531;&#128531;&#128531;. 

Night all x


----------



## elliecain

Nimbec, I'm thinking of you and praying for your little embie :hugs:

Yes, we put both back. They aim for 2 at my clinic at my age (39). No frosties :( Out of 7 eggs, 5 fertilised and only 3 started developing. One was too fragmented to save, so just the 2.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Ellie - I'm so glad you decided to see someone then. That is a lot of pressure on this cycle. I so hope it succeeds for you.

AFM - we gained one more late one that fertilized. Love news like that. So excited to see how they make it. 

We won't know anything until Wednesday I believe.


----------



## Fern81

Hugs hugs hugs nimbec. Really hoping for the best. Xxx


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - any updates? I'm really pulling for you and baby. So sorry you are going through this. Huge hugs!!


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies, im so sorry ive been MIA but i had a pretty rough time following our collection.
Firstly congrats to all those with a :bfp:

So you all know that I had a may egg collection, we got 16 eggs, 16 mature, 14 fertilised and 9 made it to day 5 biopsy for pgd. 3 or those unfortunately deteriorated after biopsy and were subsequently discarded so we were left with 6 in the freezer.
9 days later we got the results on those embies...i had only 1 healthy and unaffected embaby and it was a poor quality 5CC blastocyst. 
I had no hopes for this embie at all but to my surprise, that lonely little fighter thawed with 100% cell survival and implanted!
Im only 4dp5dt so its still early but i tested positive on a frer this afternoon xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations rachy!! :happydance: You deserve this bfp immensely after everything you've been through my dear. I've been following your ttc journey from a far. And I must say... it's your time girlfriend!! I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months!! :dust: I wish you all the best. I'm so excited for you!!:dance: :hugs: :headspin:


----------



## BronteForever

Wonderful news Rachy. What a great update!! Congratulations and really hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Timetotry

Just popping in to say hi! I've been lurking but not posting much. 

Congrats Rachy
Bronte- go embryos! When will your transfer be? 
Nimbec- thinking of you. Hope your beta increases! 
Fern- how are you doing? 
Ellie- good for you for setting up counselling. Depression/mental health is no joke. After my first failed ivf I was in a very very dark hole, I didn't see or talk to my friends for about a month and broke down as soon as I saw them. I wish I had gotten some help, and still probably should, but I just don't feel ready for that yet. I was terrified of the dark hole in ivf#2, but having frosties has really helped me cope, just that little bit of hope still. 

I have a couple questions for you gals
1. For those that did pgd, we're there indications that led you to do the testing? How did you decide on doing it? Were there existing genetic issues you were concerned about? 
2. Does anyone take metformin? 2 years in, I still get nasty diarrhea from it. Has anyone found anything that helps? Hubs and I are planning a road trip and I'm nervous for the long drives


----------



## froggyfrog

Time, we did it to increase our chances of a sticky embryo. When our first transfer failed, my Dr said that everything looked perfect so her only explanation was maybe my embryo wasn't healthy. Our second round of stims, I transferred before knowing the results because I didn't want to lose that transfer that I already paid for, but if it came back abnormal then that would have answered my question had the cycle failed. Luckily, he came back normal, and he stuck, but if he hadn't we would have tested embryos for a FET. I also think the endo scratch tremendously helped him snuggle into my lining. 

I'm on metformin until I turn 12 weeks on Wednesday. I was put on it in October, and the upset stomach died down after a few weeks for me. I take 1500mg. I started by only taking 750 for the first week and then added in the other pill. It was an easier transition for my tummy.


----------



## Timetotry

Ugh I've had 3 scratches. Guess I'll probably be having another one before FET. 

I take 850mg twice a day. I've been on it for 2 years now. The first 4 weeks were horrible, but now I just get sporadic bouts of the most aggressive diarrhea! Comes on quickly with little warning. Greasy food def triggers it, but it's hard to figure out what else. Sometimes the same food will trigger it, but another day it won't. Sometimes I can't even finish eating something without having to run to the washroom. It's usually once a week or so that I have issues. 

Endo scratch and metformin are def some of the worst parts of this process!


----------



## froggyfrog

Could it be that maybe your stomach is sensitive to something else? I get diarrhea during stims, and any time af showed I would get it really bad. I also get it if I have too much dairy.


----------



## froggyfrog

I also got it bad the first few weeks of pregnancy. Really any time my hormones are changing!


----------



## BronteForever

Time - we are doing PGS not PGD. So it just looks at chromosomes and not any specific genetic conditions such as cystic fibrosis. PGS literally just looks at the chromosomes. My doctor highly recommended it since I'm over 35 and generally in women over 35, 50 percent of our eggs have chromosome issues that can lead to implantation failure or sadly miscarriage. Since we were already investing so much time and energy in this process I wanted to give myself the best shot the first time and then we could adjust as needed if it doesn't work. We don't have known genetic conditions to be concerned of. Age just isn't on my side. 

Sorry you are having stomach issues. I also have diarrhea and other issues when my hormones are messed up so during ovulation and period time. It's not fun.


----------



## ES89

I've found since having progesterone I've been loose the back end, totally agree its gotta be all the hormones and changes. 
Ellie, I think councillng is a very good idea, talking about these things always feels like a weight has been lifted. 
Rachel congratulations on your bfp! Bet your over the moon! 
Brilliant number Bronte &#128522;&#128522; such a relief when those numbers finally come in. 
Hope your doing ok Nimbec, hope your little 1 is holding on. 
Hi to time and everyone else! 
Big day for me, having ET today &#128151; not heard off the clinic yet though xx


----------



## Rq120

Congrats Rachey

Good luck today ES


----------



## BronteForever

ES - congrats on almost being PUPO. Good luck today and hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats Rachey!

Nimbec- hope all is well


----------



## Mdc

Rachey, congratulations! Are you going in for a beta?

Nimbec, what a roller coaster. I hope the beta jump this next time and hope your ohss is under control. Wow!

Time, I am like bronte and did pgs just based on my age. 

Es, good luck with the transfer!

Ellie, I applaud you for getting help and asking for it. This whole progress is so stressful and there is so much at stake. I hope the session is going well. :hugs:

Feels so weird to just be doing a natural cycle and I hope my lining is starting to grow baby grow! AF was like a day and a half not surprising since my lining was pitiful. At least I have a couple days off this week to go to wine country and then camping with my in laws so at least that will take my mind off of the waiting.


----------



## nimbec

Time gosh I was on it for over 2 years too evil stuff but it did help regulate me! I found that the slow release version of the tablets worked much better for me, perhaps worth asking? Also a small snack when taking them and a bigger meal later on I couldn't have a big meal at the time of taking them. 

Es good luck how did it go? 

Rachy congratulations 

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok and coping on this crazy ttc journey! 

As for me still in hospital over 7 litres drained but I'm feeling much better, I'll be here a while yet as still very swollen and my bloods are crazy weird. Good news today my beta came back ok!! Yay!!! From 129 to 217 not the quickest but within normal limits please be ok embie!!!! I have added a ticket and hope I haven't jinxed it but I've decided to enjoy it while it lasts! Thank you for all your well wishes.


----------



## BronteForever

Yay, Nimbec, I'm so pleased your beta numbers increased. This is wonderful news. So glad to hear you are feeling a bit better as well. I'm sure the 7 liters drained from you, makes you feels so much better now. Hope everything continues to improve.


----------



## Fern81

Rachy- congrats! Great news! X

Nimbec- oh hun I have been so worried about you and really relieved that you are feeling better & embie seems to be doing well! Just a miracle. <3

ES- update us when you are pupo please :) fx.

Mdc- sending you thick growing vibes. Xx

Ellie- hope the counselling goes really well today. 

Timetotry - sorry I have no advice! I've had the same problem since my gallbladder removal in 2013 and still haven't figured it out. Just sending you sympathy. X


----------



## rebecca822

Nimbec- I was so happy to read your post. Glad to see your finally seeing some improvement and your little embie has decided to stick around :)


----------



## rachy28

Thank you all so much, i know its early and anything can happen but for now im just happy to be just a tiny bit pregnant xx
 



Attached Files:







photo_editor_1468263897367.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies. I haven't figured out a pattern to the tummy issues yet. They don't coincide with certain points of my menstrual cycle, or to the times I take the pills. I take the pills with full meals, breakfast and dinner; but my stomach can be upset at any given hour, even wakes me up sometimes. I just can't believe how painful and aggressive the cramping is. 
I know greasy food sets it off for sure, but there are days that I don't eat greasy and still have issues. I also have many normal days. 
I'm anxious about our trip.... What if we are in the middle of an empty stretch of road and my stomach gives me a 5 min warning..... Eek


----------



## Timetotry

Nimbec- glad to hear you are feeling good! And yay beta!


----------



## ES89

I'm officially PUPO &#128157;&#11088;&#65039;&#128522; xx


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats ES!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations! Now, let the 'fun" times begin xxx


----------



## Rq120

Nimbec - glad to hear that you are doing better and your beta is increasing. Just makes me think when you have your LO and they are acting out you will be like "Do you have any idea what I went through" LOL!

Sending good vibes to everyone!


----------



## Mdc

Es congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats ES! How many embies? OTD? XX


----------



## ES89

Just the 1 embryo, I'm under 35 and it's my first attempt so only allowed the 1! 22nd July but do you recon it would be positive sooner?? X


----------



## Fern81

All up to you whether you want to test early :) I tested out my hcg trigger and got a +5dp5dt which faded out on 6dp5dt (so then I knew the trigger had left my system) and had a light + again on 7dp5dt, which I count as my first true positive test :). But you did FET right, so no trigger? 16 july should correspond to 5dp5dt IF you do choose to go down the early testing road; many ladies only start getting + at 7-9 days after a 5day transfer. Good luck!!!!


----------



## ES89

Thanks for the advice Fern, Yer I did FET so no trigger. I'm staying with family till Sunday so debating testing before I go home! But I'm petrified it will be negative x


----------



## elliecain

Congrats ES. 
You talking about testing early made me smile because I have just made the decision not to test until 8 days after my OTD. 
I've been getting so stressed about it and I've realised it's because my whole school knew and I couldn't face seeing people afterwards, whatever the result. 
Carrie, my nurse, agreed today that it's fine for me to wait until after the end of term, so I'll be testing on Friday 22nd... at 22dp2dt! Making the decision has lifted so much of my stress. Just got to get some more prednisolone now, as need to stay on that and the cyclogest until 12w.


----------



## ES89

22dp2dt! Waw that's will power Ellie! Everyone is different and we all need to do what's best for us. Got everything crossed you get your bfp! (My name is Ellie too btw haha)
A lot of people know about my transfer too. I'm supposed to be back in work on the 18th which is obviously before my OTD, still debating whether to go on the sick until I know for definite x


----------



## rebecca822

Elli that will take a lot of guts!

Es- congrats on being pupo I tested on 6dp5dt and got my first positive.


----------



## ES89

Thanks Rebecca &#128522; 
Did you feel any different that early on?? Did you have an symptoms? X


----------



## rebecca822

ES89 said:


> Thanks Rebecca &#128522;
> Did you feel any different that early on?? Did you have an symptoms? X

No. I didn't have symptoms until about 5-6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## ES89

For some reason n I don't know why I instantly thought I would feel different straight away once it attached but maybe that's me being completely naive and never having a glimpse of a bfp lol x


----------



## Fern81

Wow ellie that would be too hard for me! But sooo happy for you that you made your own plan to empower yourself & have some peace. Kudos!! I can't wait, hope your result is a blazing +.

ES- I started feeling stabbing pains in my uterus 4dp5dt... could have been implantation or maybe not lol. And then a few days later started feeling slightly sea sick.

Nimbec- thinking of you xxx


----------



## Fern81

Oh by the way rachy have you tested again? Hope your lines are nice and dark!


----------



## BronteForever

Ellie - that is along way to wait. But testing won't change the outcome and if you will be better equipped to handle it mentally later than you have to definetly do what's best for you. 

AFM - found out we have two embryos left at Day 5, neither is a blastocyst and they aren't looking spectacular. Of course I'm a bit disappointed because we lost 7 but I know I should feel lucky we are still in it. I'm just second guessing all my decisions now and trying to figure out how to proceed. I'm leaning towards doing another entire cycle regardless of if both make it to freeze.


----------



## Rq120

I got a positive at 5dp5dt. I didn't have symptoms except for a pressure in my abdomen. It was almost like full bladder pressure/pain but it didn't correlate with my bladder. 

Bronte - I had an early blast at day 5 that grew into a blasto so even if they are slower, it can happen.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Merry Mary

You're definitely not out, Bronte! For what it's worth - of the two eggs of mine that fertilised - one was froze at 3 days and was in top form. The second wasn't looking promising and was super slow so they decided to wait another 3 days. It turned into a beautiful blastocyst - just took it's sweet time! 

As for a second round - as you know since I'm doing mild IVF - I'm doing 3 rounds of collection, then a transfer. It's been tough but nice to know that I may be able to collect enough that I don't have to go through the process again. So all that to say - I don't see a problem with doing a second round but it's all about what you're up for mentally and physically (not to mention monetarily!). 

Hang in there, Bronte!


----------



## Fern81

Bronte -sorry about the drop-off rate BUT great news that 2 made it to day 5. One of my 3 was also not a blast on day 5 but made it on day 6; none my embies looked "excellent". So much so that the dr tried to force me to put back 2. My one "non-perfect" embie did end up sticking. Well, so far at least. I think the doctors give us honest news so as not to get our hopes up too much/unrealistically, but many less than perfect embies do survive and turn into healthy babies. Hugs and GL with your decision as to a possible round two!


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks ladies! 

I think no matter what happens with our two remaining embabies we are going to cycle again and do a fresh transfer. I'm okay with that. Still keeping my fingers crossed both make it to freeze. 

However does anyone know the normal recommendation of how long they want you to wait in between IVF cycles. I've seen a lot of variety so I'm sure it varies by clinic. Our clinic wants two periods in between this cycle and the FET so curious if another full stim cycle will be the same wait.


----------



## Timetotry

Bronte - I totally understand how you are feeling. I lost 8/9 embryos in my first ivf. 
Our day 5 embryos this time weren't blasts either, so we transferred the 2 morulas and we're given a 30% chance. On day 5 none of the other embryos were close to blast, but yet 2 somehow caught up by day 6.
My point is that those 2 might catch up. The lab told me that sometimes they grow in spurts. They even said they had someone who was in cycle at the same time as me, and her embryos were barely doing anything and then all of a sudden a bunch of them sped up. 
It's crazy what nature can do!


----------



## Timetotry

My clinic makes us wait 2 full cycles, and then we can start the next cycle on the third period. 

Just got my fet instructions, looks like estrace daily for 2 weeks, then transfer and adding in progesterone after


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Timetotry lovely to hear from you, hope you are ok, glad you have your plan at least that way it feels like things are starting to get closer! Do you have a rough idea when you will start? 

Bronte seems like you have a good plan all worked out. 

Merry you too glad to hear you feel happy. 

ES I was tested in hospital 6dp5dt and they said trigger would be out and I got a pos on a blood test but I couldn't decide if I could see a line on the stick I've squinted at so many I can see things that are not there when I want too &#128580;. I missed out poas again as was in hospital but they kindly dipped one a few days ago so I saw a line &#128512;. I'm not sure on symptoms as I was so poorly. 

Ellie now that is some willpower!! Go girl. 

Fern nice to hear from you hope you and all the other pregnant ladies are doing ok. 

I have had a roller coaster of a few days nearly had to go to theatre yesterday as my drain was stuck to my bowel or ovary and they could t get it out OMG nightmare but a super junior doctor came to the rescue after consultants and surgeons couldn't do it...he was amazing thought outside the box! During all the commotion I lost several litres of fluid so I now feel wonderful!! Also had great news my latest beta jumped from 217 to 486 &#128512; They are testing again next week and then assuming over 1000 will scan to check all in right place! I'm actually beginning to believe this may actually stick ...hope I haven't jinxed it now!! Fern could I perhaps join you and the ladies on the pregnancy thread too? I can't find it!


----------



## ES89

Bronte- I did Ivf end of Feb/beginning of March then I had to wait 2 periods, I rang up on the start of my 3rd n starting down regulating that cycle. 
Nimbec that's amazing news, I'm so glad your little miracle is holding on strong after the OHSS &#128149; you completely deserve to have your baby after all you've been through x
I'm on 3dp5dt today, think the progesterone is still causing my issues with my back end &#128563;&#128530; x


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - that's wonderful news. So glad the beta jumped. 

AFM - none of our embryos made it. I'm devestated today.


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry- I was on the same protocol. It worked for me, hoping you'll have the same result :)

Nimbec- glad you're feeling better. Here's the pregnancy thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...due-jan-feb-march-2017-a-72.html#post37543616

Bronte- that's is so horrible :( I am so sorry to hear that. What does your doctor say? To go through all of that and end up with nothing is just awful. Big hugs


----------



## BronteForever

I haven't seen or heard from my doctor since before we started. He's been on vacation. I'm so upset because as soon as we said we might be doing PGS they put me on meds for that option and took away the ability to do a fresh transfer. I'm mad I didn't speak up. But I've had sub doctors for the retrieval and since then so I didn't ask appropriate questions I guess.


----------



## Fern81

Oh bronte I'm so so sorry hun. I guess there's nothing that will make the news bearable at the moment :( I'm really hoping and praying that a new cycle, possibly with a slightly different protocol, will give you better results. Millions of cyber hugs. Xxx

Nimbec- I'm beyond thrilled for you and can't wait to see you on the pregnancy thread :) thanks Rebecca for posting that link! Btw everyone is welcome there, the "due Jan/Feb/March" is just a guideline so those of you who cycle a bit later and get a bfp PLEASE feel free to join. Xxx so nice for support because we all understand each other's struggles.


----------



## elliecain

Oh Bronte, that's so tough. I'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rq120

So sorry Bronte. :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Oh Bronte I'm so sorry you must be gutted :( sending you big hugs and yes I agree that you need a good chat with the doctors to see how they let this happen ..surely when they saw them struggling they should have offered a fresh transfer. So sorry.


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks everyone. My husband had a good long talk with the embryologist and they are very confident that even if they'd have done a transfer they wouldn't have implanted or I would have miscarried. While there is never a guarantee. In some ways, I do feel like I dodged a bullet for something even worse. The one did make it to blastocyst stage, but it didn't have the inner cells and components to become a baby and the other one given it's such slow increase really likely wouldn't have made it. 

I stimmed longer than originally planned, so I'm not sure if that did some of it. But yes, I have an appointment scheduled. It's not until Aug. 23, but now I'm going to see if I can get seen sooner at their other office, even though it's a 2 hour drive. I'd rather get a better game plan in place sooner.

I know CoQ10 can help egg quality. But what else can?


----------



## ES89

So sorry bronte, sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Hiker1

Oh Bronte, I am so sorry to hear your news. I know the heartbreak you are going through. All the build up and waiting to begin, all the meds, the appointments, the retrieval, then the embies fertilizing, and then the news they are not doing well and then you are left with nothing. It is so frustrating and sad. Take the time you need to be angry, sad, whatever and let it out.

I recently read and would really recommend the book "It Starts With the Egg." It goes in a lot of detail about supplements to take to help with your egg quality and the studies behind the each of them. As well as ones sometimes you will hear are recommended, but then it will go int why you shouldn't take them. It even goes into detail about exactly what kind of each you should take or avoid. For example, like you mention, CoQ10. Well there are 2 kinds. I was taking one kind, probably the one most often found in your over the counter CoQ10 bottles, but they mention a very specific kind that is better absorbed and leads to better eggs. So what I learned from the book was that I was on the right track with many supplements I was taking, but there is a big difference between OK supplements and ones that likely will (should) do something in terms of egg quality. They also go into other factors (in your home, environment, cleaning and beauty products, etc.) that can make a huge difference in your eggs. I've pretty quickly adopted everything in the book with both supplements and making changes in my home, but I'm afraid maybe too late in the game to have any effect for this next IVF cycle which started yesterday - and I start stims tomorrow. Most things they recommend you do 2-3 months prior to have any effect. I'm trying to accept that this is a process, and may be a very long one, so if this next one doesn't work, then maybe the one after this will.... So this might be the ideal time for you to do your research, pick yourself up and try some new things, and see if they help for your next round? Again, I am so so sorry this happened to you. Chin up!


----------



## tulip girl

So sorry to hear this Bronte. Sending love x


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - I'm attaching a paper my doc gave me regarding supplements. Hope this helps.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rq120

Page 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BronteForever

Thank you all so much for the suggestions. I really appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## Timetotry

Bronte- I'm so so sorry. Our doctor told us a few times that mother nature was doing us a favour, even though it didn't feel that way at the time. She said it would have been much worse to lose a pregnancy. 

My naturopath put me on coq10, pqq, inositol and melatonin. I was also taking my metformin, prenatal and omega. I'm not sure if it's the cause of it, but we had much better embryos in ivf #2. First ivf we had 9 developing, one made it to blast and none to freeze. Round 2, same meds, 7 developing, 2 morulas transferred on day 5 and 2 blasts frozen on day 6.
I took all of the supplements for 2 months between ivf and continued them all until retrieval. Only stayed on the metformin, vitamins and omega, and progesterone of course.

Oh, and hubby took a daily multivitamin and one called ACES (a blend of vitamin A, C, E and selenium)


----------



## tulip girl

I'm in the UK and specifically asked my clinic about supplements and they said nothing apart from folic acid. I'd be interested to see if any other UK clinic suggest anything? Where would one buy the supplements in the UK? Thank you xx


----------



## Merry Mary

Oh Bronte - I'm so very sorry to hear your news. My first round of IVF resulted in no embies too - I know the anger, disappointment and upset you are feeling. As someone else said - ride those emotions out. Sending lots of love and hugs your way.

Tulip girl - I'm in the UK and after my failed cycle the clinic advised me to add 600mg of CoQ10 and 1000 units of vitamin D to my daily prenatal vitamin. For the first round - they said nothing but a prenatal vitamin. 

Also, I've been doing fertility acupuncture which helps a lot - even if it's just to relax.


----------



## Fern81

Bronte- I stopped eating all carbs (except veg and sweet potato), fruit (except berries and avos), additives, preservatives etc about 3-4 months before starting ivf. Almost nothing out of a packet, bottle or can. I added in lots of antioxidant foods and high levels of nutrients eg smoothies with coconut, almond flakes, bean sprouts, strawberries, carrots and organic full cream yogurt. I only ate organic meat and meat products (no artificial hormones). Also lots of healthy oils (coconut, olive, avocado, grass-fed butter= all help produce healthy hormone levels).
Hubby took
Multivitamins with vit E
Zinc
Vit C
L-arginine 
L-carnitine 
Salmon oil
Coenzyme q10 daily

I took:
Multivitamin
Vit c
Zinc
Folic acid
Salmon oil
L-arginine 
L-carnitine 
Coenzyme q10 daily 

Dr also recommended DHEA for me but I couldn't find it here, all my hormone levels are normal and I'm not 35 yet so felt OK leaving it out.

My diet and exercise program was very strict for a number of months with almost NO cheating, no inflammatory foods, no blood sugar spikes allowed.

Hugs and will of course still be following your journey to see what happens next!


----------



## Timetotry

My FET cycle is set to start end of Aug. Sometime around the 27-29th.
The doctors put me on birth control for 2 months. 
If we spend too much money on our vacation, we might have to delay a month. I feel like I'm bleeding money right now!


----------



## BronteForever

Time - I totally feel you on the bleeding money thing. It's so hard to deal with on top of everything else.

Thank you again everyone for your suggestions. I'm going to look at my foods and talk to the doctor about supplements as well. 

I also wonder alot if they stimmed me too long. They did two extra days then planned. Here were my numbers two days before retrieval at my last ultrasound.

Left follicles (15 total): 26.6, 23.3, 22.3, 22.8, 21.8, 21.8, 20.5, 20.4, 17.9, 14.8, 13.6, 12.6, 11.7, 10.6, 8.7

Right follicles (12 total): 24.7, 24.6, 21.1, 18.3, 18.2, 17.4, 16.1, 15.4, 14.4, 12.7, 10.6, 10.2

I'm just curious for those that had multiple make it to blastocyst, do you know about what your follicle sizes were at your last ultrasound?


----------



## Timetotry

I don't know much about stimulating too long. But you had a lot of large follicles. 
Both my doctor and my naturopath mentioned that eggs can be over-mature. I didn't even know that was a thing until recently.


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - sorry I don't have any input. I don't know what my sizes were at my last ultrasound. 
I had a wonky cycle where I had about 18 follicles at my last US. At retrieval only 10 follicles, and only 3 eggs. Where did the follicles go and where did the other eggs go? I may never know.

You should have a follow up with your doc and if you stimmed too long would be a good question to ask.


----------



## elliecain

I didn't have any blasts because we were always going to put 2 back, so did it on day 2 when there were only 2 left (both doing well).

Last scan on stim day 17: I had one more big stim dose later that day before trigger so probably grew another 2mm.

Left ovary: 17.6, 15.2 11.2, 11.2, 10.9
Right ovary: 18.9, 17.7, 14.9, 13.1, 12.5, 11.2, 9.1

They got 6 mature eggs and 5 fertilised, so 13-19 seemed to be good sizes for me.

If I have to go again, I'll be requesting slightly higher doses and less time stimming.

I may well be testing this Sunday. I'm not going to last until next Friday, but everyone at work thinks that's the plan, so they will leave me alone. I've been extremely randy the last 2 days and I've heard that can be a great symptom.


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks everyone. If anyone else has numbers, I'm super curious now. They were having me checked every other day at the end with ultrasounds and I was worried we might miss a big growth spurt. I'll never know what it was, which makes this process even worse I think. It definitely is a big expense to "try" various options to see what works. This might have worked if we stopped one day sooner, but who knows.

Ellie - I hope that's good news for you, and maybe if everyone thinks that's your plan that will be good enough. Then you can keep it to yourself and whomever you share it with. Good luck!


----------



## Timetotry

I don't have exact measurements for all of my follicles. But on trigger day I had 3x 1.9, 2x 1.8, a few other around 1.7 and a few 1.5 (13 or 14 follicles total)


----------



## BronteForever

What's that measured in Time? They do millimeters at my clinic. I'm horrible at conversions but can try to figure it out.


----------



## elliecain

It's in cm, so just x10 or move the decimal point. Time's were similar to my bigger ones (15-19).


----------



## BronteForever

Okay thanks Ellie. Then yes I really do think mine were too mature. It's so frustrating not to have had a shot where most things were optimal to know if this would have worked. 

I think I'm slowly working my way through the 5 stages of grief and I'm firmly in the anger stage now and might remain there for a bit.


----------



## ES89

Bronte- not sure on my measurements but I know I had a lot but instead of the trigger I had to have an injection of burselin which is the drug I used to down regulate my body on the fet cycle I've just done. This was due to the amount I had and they were concerned about ohss. Didn't you say you weren't having them transferred this cycle for some reason? Did you still trigger?


----------



## Fern81

Bronte- sorry I have no numbers for you. My dr just had a quick glance at my ovary (only right ovary is functional) at the 2 pre-retrieval ultrasounds and noted that he thinks we might get 11 follicles... well we ended up getting only 9 eggs, most of which were abnormal and couldn't be fertilized (the embryologist later said it could have been due to my very fast protocol).

ES - have you decided when you want to test? 

Ellie- anything you decide, we'll be here to support you!


----------



## ES89

I'm petrified of testing early and it being BFN. I will probably wait till my OTD. Has anyone else had any spotting using progesterone pessaries? I've read they can irritate your cervix. First time I put 1 up the front way last night n i had a bit of brown spotting this morning. X


----------



## elliecain

I had a tiny bit of brown spotting the other day, so my nurse told me to double dose and use the back door.


----------



## ES89

Yer think I'm gonna stick to the back door Hahaha never thought I'd say that! Xxx


----------



## elliecain

Oh my goodness. This just happened:

https://i67.tinypic.com/dgi644.jpg


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Ellie. I'm so excited for you. I really hope it sticks.


----------



## nimbec

Ellie that's amazing congratulations!!! How exciting!!! Now I wonder if it's one or two &#128512; Good levels too as digi shows 2-3 weeks x


----------



## ES89

Yay congratulations Ellie!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; how many dpt are you? Xx


----------



## elliecain

I'm 17dp2dt, so 19dpo, 4w5d. The FRER test line took all the colour out of the control line! I used mid afternoon urine with 2.5 hour hold. Will be testing again tomorrow morning.


----------



## nimbec

ES when do you plan to test? How are you feeling?


----------



## nimbec

Ellie we are less than a week apart &#128512;. What's next do you get betas or is it a scan in a few weeks? I would t normally have had betas from the clinic as they don't standardly do them. It was only that I was in patient and they wanted to know. I'm on my way home today after a long 2 weeks fighting this ohss :)


----------



## Timetotry

Ellie- congrats

Nimbec- yay for going home! You must be so excited!


----------



## BronteForever

Nimbec - that's wonderful news that you are getting released. Yay!


----------



## nimbec

Thank you ladies &#128512; Also had a good beta result today so I'm feeling positive. I'm still on bed rest and my mum is coming down to help but onwards and upwards. 

Timetotry & Bronte how are you both feeling? Do you have a plan going forward - it will be your turn next...it has to be! 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## elliecain

Nimbec, I'm so glad you are coming home. Must be a great relief.

I will have a scan in a couple of weeks, but I might ask for betas too, probably from GP.

I just realised that I won't be able to see any FRER progression, because the control is already so faint... I did get some new digis so I'm hoping for 3+ in next few days.


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats Eli!!!! Aren't you happy you tested early??


----------



## elliecain

I'm certainly glad I didn't wait until Friday, but I'm also glad I didn't test on the OTD as this way I got a bold line!


----------



## ES89

Hi Nimbec, glad your home and your beta was good &#128522;&#128522; 
OTD is Friday, trying to patiently wait till then! I've done well, I had a clear blue test with me all this time and I haven't tested. Think it's still early as I'm only 6dp5dt. 
Really chuffed for you Ellie &#128522; so do you think that spotting you had was the progesterone or possible implantation bleed? X


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Ellie I'm so happy for you! Yep thats clear and unambiguous; you are Knocked Up For Sure!! You are of course sooo welcome to join our pregnancy thread if you want. :)

Es- fx for you! Yep it's still early. 

Nimbec - so relieved you and embie are doing better each day :)


----------



## Timetotry

I'm just waiting until the end of Aug to do a FET cycle. 
We might need to wait one cycle longer then that though, cuz we need some more time to save and decided to go on vacay next week. 
We thought it was important to do something enjoyable and not baby related at all! We have a 10 day road trip planned. 

I'd like to schedule an appt with my doctor to discuss 1 or 2 embryo transfer and anything else we can/should do before FET. But her part of the office was closed last week so Ill have to call tomorrow to schedule something. So that might delay us a bit too. 
Do you ladies know how the success rates of 1 or 2 blast transfer varies?


----------



## elliecain

I don't know, I'm afraid Time.
I think having a holiday is an excellent idea and the time should help you to relax.

Fern, I reckon the spotting was old implantation bleed from days before that got dislodged when we dtd for the first time in a month the night before! My symptoms are: feeling very randy, being boiling hot and sweaty, heartburn/acid indigestion and sore boobs.


----------



## Rq120

Congrats Ellie!! So exciting

So glad you were able to go home Nimbec. It's been a long road for you.


----------



## BronteForever

Those all sound like very positive symptoms Ellie. 

As for next steps for me, I'm trying to get in to see the doctor sooner than the August 23 appointment I could get. We are going to travel to the main clinic to hopefully talk to one of the two doctors that were subs for my doctor during this cycle to hopefully get some insight on what went wrong and what could be changed up. Then I want a meeting with my doctor when he's finally back from vacation to talk about the game plan for the next cycle. I'd like to start in August but would like the best chance possible. So not sure if it would be wiser to wait.


----------



## elliecain

Bronte,

I really hope they can help you find some answers and come up with a plan for next time.

If it helps, I follow an embryologist on Instagram and Facebook called IVF Explained. They have answered some questions for me and have done posts about everything you might want to know (meds to improve egg quality, role of NKC, when to put embies back etc.). I have found this so brilliant, as they do answer your questions really quickly and treat you like a person, not just a patient.

Recently, they did a post about what to ask after a failed cycle:



> When a couple get a negative result after an IVF cycle, it is a devastating experience. Most couples describe it as "a bomb dropped in the middle of the living room". After the initial disappointment, a million questions come up. The best way to deal with it is to write down these questions. Do not miss anything, however trivial, that you would like to to ask the doctor at the follow up discussion.
> What should you ask? Here are some examples
> Why does your Dr feel your cycle failed?
> Was the stimulation protocol correct in retrospect?
> Did they get the number of eggs they expected?
> Was the quality of the eggs and the sperm as expected?
> Was the embryology team happy with the fertilisation?
> Did the embryos progress as they were hoping?
> Was the embryo transfer smooth and easy?
> Were the meds that you were given after the transfer the correct ones? Was any given at all?
> Were you and your partner given the right nutritional advice in preparation for the cycle.
> 
> If any of these answers are no, then yourself and the medical/embryology team are very close to finding the answer to the negative result. If possible, you should be presented with an alternative plan at the time of the discussion with the doctor. But this is only if he or she believes the changes proposed will make a difference. In other words, you should aim for these small changes that will make a good plan perfect for the next attempt.
> For the next IVF attempt, you can ask your doctor to do more elaborate tests. These may reveal the reasons for the previous failure. Thrombophilia tests, immunological tests, sperm tests or hysteroscopy/laparoscopy could be discussed with your clinician. (see relevant posts in this insta account). Finally, arm yourself with confidence that the cycle will be successful next time, and you will get your baby. See a fertility counsellor if you feel you or your partner needs it. Stress is a large factor in an IVF cycle and we feel a counsellor can help. We have seen numerous couples getting a baby with the 6th, 9th, even 13th attempt. They had one thing in common, they didn't give up! #ivfexplained #ivf #ttc #ttcsisters #ivfjourney

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/www.ivfexplained.org

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/ivf_explained


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks Ellie - I am definetly going to look them up even though the last sentence in that statement did annoy me: "they didn't give up." I wish we could afford 6, 9, or 13 attempts. It wouldn't be fun that's for sure but I'd do it if I could. But who on earth can afford that many cycles. I've seen several people on here that it took 5 cycles. But I just don't think we have the resources to do that and that is devestated in itself that this next cycle feels like our last shot. I'm debating seeing the counselor myself because I know that's an unhealthy outlook to have going into an IVF cycle. Stress is the last thing we need.


----------



## elliecain

I felt exactly the same way about the last line! I was going to take it when I quoted, but figured you'd see it on the site anyway. In my opinion, successful IVF is not actually about not giving up, it's about the right protocol and a lot of luck!

I would absolutely recommend you see a counsellor. I only saw Wendy twice, but she was an immense help. Make sure it is one who is trained in infertility and IVF because you don't want to have to explain medical terms to them.

On the subject of stress... Of course it is better to avoid it. However, I have read some studies that suggest intense stress has no direct effect on implantation and pregnancy success. I was more stressed than I would ever have thought would be OK and this then made me worry I was harming my chances. 

I want this so much for you, Bronte. I'm really hopeful that your next round will do the trick. I'm sending you strength and love :dust:


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, as I have said multiple time :winkwink: I am so excited for you and the bees. 

Nimbec, so glad you are headed home. 

Time, I think it is a great idea to go on a trip and reward yourself after all this crazy ttc stuff. As for embryo transfers I have heard there is not much added benefit of putting two back in over one. However, some time just a little extra percentage is comforting. I cannot remember where you are with twins, but if you are not fine...easier to put back one. 

Es, any symptoms? 

Bronte, I hope you get some answers. When that happened to me my report said it was really down to egg quality. If we have to cycle again the only thing she would change would be to add HGH which sometimes helps with quality. 

I did my day 12 scan on my natural cycle as better than last month, but still at least a couple mms to go. I am 4.86 now and my goal is 7 by the time I O which is probably in 3 days. I really think I am just always on the low side, but I did get preggo before and kept it for 10 weeks so I know it can work. Right now I am doing everything I can to grow the lining eating the right things (protein, pate...not a huge straight liver fan, green leafy veggies, bone broth, low carb, pomegranate juice), taking my supplements, fertility yoga, and electric acu. Geez..typing that out is a lot.


----------



## ES89

Not really any symptoms. 
Feeling completely low today. Unmotivated, emotional. Convinced myself that I'm gonna get bfn on Friday. The heat here today is unbearable n making me cranky too. Omg I'm Just 1 big moaner, wish i could snap out of it! x


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I'm sending lots of growth vibes your lining's way! Come on!

ES, I remember how I felt 3 days before OTD. I had several meltdowns and my consultant sorted me out a counsellor. I felt scared and alone and it was horrible. I didn't feel ready to test until 3 days after OTD, the day I woke up and felt pregnant. Until then, I was sure it would be negative. I'm very hopeful for you :dust: xxx
This heat is certainly quite a challenge. 

Afm, I just went to the GP surgery to have blood taken for TSH, as I'm slightly hypothyroid and on thyroxine so it needs to be checked now I'm pregnant (that still feels odd to type). I also asked her to do FBC, ferritin (I have a history of anaemia and this can cause probs in early preg) and BHCG. The latter is against my clinic's advice, but I just want to know. I break up for the summer on Thursday lunchtime, so I'll go back in the afternoon for another one then and can check doubling time. Exciting!

I started taking tummy pics today, as I'm 5 weeks. My first ever maternity purchase also turned up and I love it! A turquoise t shirt with a unicorn and "I'm hoping for a unicorn" where the bump will be.


----------



## ES89

Thanks Ellie, It's brought back all the old memories of trying naturally n all the bfns I saw but I've done the majority of the waiting now, just a few more days! I've got 5 more on ice if things don't work out this time x


----------



## ES89

Think I'm out, woke up with cramps n just started spotting &#128546; x


----------



## nimbec

ES oh no...how many days post transfer are you? Cramps is normal & maybe implantation bleeding? 

When is test day? Hugs!!


----------



## ES89

I'm 9dp5dt, OTD is Friday. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm really struggling x


----------



## nimbec

Oh Hun that really could be implantation bleeding or irritated cervix I seem to remember Ellie had some spotting about this time and got her bfp. Only a few days to go if you can hold out till test day. Thinking of you and sending big hugs! X


----------



## ES89

Thanks Nimbec, Yer I'm waiting till Friday, pretty sure AF will beat me to it. I really hope and pray not though! X


----------



## BronteForever

ES - really hope it's not AF. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Timetotry

I'd be totally fine with twins, but if it only increases our odds minimally, then I would feel like I was wasting the extra embryo... Know what I mean? Not quite sure how much of am increase would make me want to transfer both.

Got lucky and there was a cancellation so we see our doctor in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Mdc

Es, ugh sorry about the cramps. Hoping it is just some ligament stretching. Hugs!

Time, I totally get what you mean about if there is just a small increase not sure if it is worth it to but both in when you could get two chances. 

Hi to everyone else!

Opk still stark white so likely going in for another ultrasound tomorrow morning. I guess that is good because I am giving my lining time to plump, but waiting...waiting...waiting. Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Es- aawww hun waiting to test and wondering really sucks. I had lots of cramping in the beginning so I'm hoping it's not af for you. Fx hun!

Mdc- good job on the super healthy eating and doing your best to create a healthy home. We don't have a lot of control over any of this so you taking control of what you can is just inspiring. Grow lining grow!

Timetotry - my dr is of the opinion it's not the number of embies, but the number of times the process is repeated. That's why I was very happy to insist on single embryo transfer. Good luck for whatever you decide, hope it happens very soon. :)

Bronte- thinking of you x


----------



## ES89

If it wasn't for the spotting (which is a very normal AF sign for me) I'd be more hopeful than how I'm feeling right now but all i can do now is try and stay positive and wait till Friday to test x


----------



## Timetotry

Hang in there ES! Finger crossed for you


----------



## ES89

Can't believe I'm typing this but I just got my first ever BFP!! Only tested on a cheapie so gonna use my clear blue digit tomorrow on my OTD x


----------



## nimbec

OMG Es I'm so happy for you!!!! Congratulations &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;. Enjoy the moment !!


----------



## ES89

Thanks Nimbec! Don't know how to upload a picture on here to show you, I'm still in shock! I really can't believe it! X


----------



## Urvi

Fantastic news Es I'm very happy for you :happydance::happydance:

Many Congratulations :hugs: and Enjoy each and every moment !!


----------



## nimbec

I'm so happy for you :) I bet you keep looking at it!!! So exciting!!


----------



## elliecain

Yay ES, I'm so pleased. You sounded just like me when I was sure I was out, brown spotting and all. That's great news, enjoy testing and buy some FRERs and digis to really make the most of it!

I use tinypic.com to upload pictures and use the tag.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats congrat ES!!! So very happy for you hun, this has been a lucky thread for many. :) I save the pictures to my computer as a jpg file, then when I want to post just click "go advanced" there will be an icon you can click on to "upload file". Then just choose the picture file you want to upload. X

Hope the rest of the ladies still waiting for a bfp wil get it soon; 2017 babies all around!!


----------



## BronteForever

Huge congrats ES. How exciting!!


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats ES so happy for you!!!!


----------



## ES89

Thank you everyone &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56471; I'm still in shock! 
Ellie how long was your spotting for?? Xx


----------



## elliecain

The morning cyclogest remnants were brown when they are normally white. We'd bd the night before for the first time in a while and I reckon that dislodged some implantation blood from a few days before. My nurse told me to use the back door and double the dose and I've not had any more spotting since. Is yours still there? Maybe check with your clinic.


----------



## ES89

I'm ringing the clinic tomorrow with my test results so I will ask the question then, it's just ever so slight when i wipe x


----------



## ES89

https://i66.tinypic.com/296hzqo.jpg


----------



## elliecain

ES, that is a beautiful line! Congrats and I hope the clinic helps. It's probably a good idea to ask if you can up your progesterone xxx


----------



## ES89

Thanks Ellie!! X


----------



## Rq120

Congrats ES :happydance:


----------



## Mdc

Es I am so happy for you!


----------



## nimbec

Amazing line!!! Eeek!! I'd second upping the progesterone Hun, maybe worth a quick call today just incase? So happy for you!


----------



## Hiker1

ES, Big congrats to you!! I was just catching up on everything and reading through chronologically, and when you posted you thought AF was coming, I was like "oh no!" and then kept reading and said "yay!!" out loud. My dog looked at me like I was nuts. :)

I haven't been on this group for a while, but as for me, I began this next round of IVF last week on a Microdose Lupron protocol. Started stimming on Friday. I haven't had any conversations with nurses or docs about progress because my clinic communicates via a portal and so far just with things like "your levels look good, continue on this dose." But from my perspective and what I can deduce, I think I am responding way better on this protocol! I have been trying to compare my blood levels to my last round of IVF in May/June and at least comparing the same day of bloods and US, I am moving way quicker. For example, last round, on CD 9 (which today is) my Estradiol was 338; today it's 832. And last round on this day, I had 2 follicles at 11 and 12; today I have 5: 16, 15, 11, 11, 11. Aside from the different protocol, I've added and been on high quality COQ10, DHEA, baby aspirin, Vitamin D (in addition to my other prenatal supplements) now for 2.5 months. I've also cut out as much BPA exposure from my home and phased out many beauty products with phtalates in them, and switched to a Chinese acupuncturist. Not sure if any of that's making any difference but I'd like to think my results so far are promising. Oh and I'm feeling crampy and full in the uterus area, whereas my last IVF cycle and the one attempted before that that was cancelled due to poor response, I felt no such feeling. My IUI's before that when I got loads of follicles I felt this way too so I am familiar with the feeling and had a good hunch going into the ultrasound this morning that she'd see several follicles, which she did. Gotta latch onto any hope I can! Can anyone weigh in on my results so far?


----------



## ES89

Thanks hiker still can't believe it!
Those numbers sound good to me &#55357;&#56842; hope they progress well before your next scan xx


----------



## Fern81

Great line ES! Darker than mine around that time for sure :). Just a reminder that you are very welcome to join our pregnancy thread if you want to xxx

Hiker- your protocol definitely does seem to be making a difference; and as I've posted earlier in response to mdc- we can only do SO MUCH; such a lot is out of our control... so I think it's great that you are taking control of as much as you can. I also stopped using perfume (even scented soap, lotions and shampoo) cut out as many toxic/inflammatory chemicals as possible, loaded up on supplements, followed a super strict eating regime etc before and during ivf and my dr told me I was crazy! But I didn't care; it helped me feel more in control and I like to think it all helped. Will be stalking to see your bfp soon!


----------



## Hiker1

Fern, yup no perfume, hairspray, nail polish, etc. for me. All natural shampoos, lotions, cleaning products. No drinking, lots of water and sleep. I only wear makeup if I'm going out somewhere. You are right - only so much we can control, but by taking healthy actions we are at least doing everything we can. I've started meditating too and looking into doing more yoga classes. I really hope this month is it and I can join you guys! :)


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker, this is all sounding so promising. I'm really keeping track of this new protocol you are on and really hope this is successful for you!!


----------



## Mdc

Hiker those numbers look wonderful. I looked back at my numbers for day 9 and they based on follie size and e2 level they are pretty close to my day 10. I did a total of 11 days of stims so you are well on your way. Looks like the changes you made are working out awesome!

At my appt my lining only grew to a measly 5.3, but my follie is still at a 15 so we have a couple days. The doc called to discuss next steps come in on Sat for a scan and we could just transfer. I just do not feel right wasting the perfect embryo on anything less than a 6.5. She really just thinks my lining is always thin we discussed a couple options. Do an era (scratch and test for receptivity on the day they would normally transfer) but I think that is grasping at straws. Or, I suggested a fresh IVF cycle and then transfer the frozen one and hopefully get one or two new pgs normal ones for freezing. DH thinks I am officially nutso (and emotionally jumping ahead) bc I want to do another IVF, but in the long haul I think it will be the best. The doc said we could certainly do another round. Maybe I am emotional, but since that is the highest my lining has been I feel it is our best shot. Maybe I am jumping the gun, but it is better than the crying mess that I was driving home because I felt like my body was failing me yet again.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Mdc. I hope it just grows, so you can transfer! Come on lining!

It is a tough call and you want to make the right one. I am kind of with you though if it's proven you need a healthier lining and you got it while on the full IVF cycle and you have funds for it, that might be your best option.


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats ES!


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks MDC. Keep in mind those are my numbers after 6 days of stims. So I don't know if I'm just responding more quickly (is that better?) or if that means I'll wind up with more follicles since I'm relatively still kind of early in the cycle. I was called and told to stay on the same meds and go back again Saturday for a recheck.

Side note, this month I've been trying to rotate my meds around my belly button like a clock (for fun...I'm a dork) and tonight I did a shot directly above my navel and it hurt SO bad! Now I'm afraid that I shouldn't have done that because maybe it wasn't going into much fat there? And looking again at my paperwork, it shows the injection sites should be to the side or below the navel. Do you think it will still get absorbed like it should?

MDC, I can understand your wanting to do another cycle to 1) get more embies and 2) try to get a better lining. I am finding through this process that you have to be an advocate for yourself and the doctor is not God. Some folks maybe don't go and research and think things through like us here but you have and so I think it's worth it to question things and have that conversation about the best course of action. Good luck and let us know how it goes Saturday!


----------



## elliecain

Hiker, your numbers sound good. I'm sure the injection will still be absorbed. They don't recommend above because it hurts!

Mdc, you know how I feel. We've all said this, but you are doing exactly the right thing by using a combination of listening to doctors and using your own knowledge. What does your acupuncturist think? Sometimes complementary practitioners think a bit more outside the box and can offer a different idea.

This topic of patient involvement in IVF is a huge one for me... Sorry if this gets rambly, I'll put it behind a spoiler...


Spoiler
Many of us have been at this game for a while and, with the Internet and female empowerment, we are all pretty knowledgeable about how it works. It is also our bodies we are dealing with. That said, we are not medics and every body reacts differently, even one body can react differently given the same stimulus twice. Doctors know what science and experience have taught them while we know what feels right and what we can tolerate, emotionally. A healthy mix of the 2 is always best.

If I'd listened to the first expert I saw, back in December, I'd still be trying naturally. Or, I'd have moved over to IVF but without knowledge of my issues. IVF would have failed because they not have found out about, or treated, my endometritis or my natural killer cells. My lining was all wrong and I needed to go through:

See Mr Akande --> try clomid --> get polyp --> have it removed by him --> his experimental biopsy --> he find out my issues and treat them.

I'm quite a firm believer in Higher Power, but I've always argued that my HP works by giving me the power to make changes. The Serenity Prayer hopes I can accept what I cannot change because fretting about things you can do nothing about only creates stress. It also encourages me to change the things I can. This is vital for me... If I can do something about a situation, I will do it. I'd rather regret action than inaction and retrospective "I wish I'd done this, I wish I'd tried that" is something I never want to think. Wisdom to know the difference is just a nice way of tying it together because things feel more comfortable in 3s.

For those of you wondering... Yes, I've spent time in a 12 Step program! I'm still sober, but I tend to apply the things I learnt to other areas of my life and don't participate in meetings so much now.


----------



## ES89

Fern what's the name of your pregnancy thread? X


----------



## elliecain

ES, here's the link:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nception-ladies-due-jan-feb-march-2017-a.html


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for sharing your opinion Ellie, it's based on such a powerful life lesson (I have a similar background). Focusing on the positive and not losing all hope to desperation is difficult but it IS a choice and it IS possible! X
Oh and thanks for sharing the link - everyone welcome, see you there soon I hope ES X


----------



## nimbec

Mdc I totally agree you have to do what makes you feel content, docs don't always agree! I didn't follow anything strict this time apart from the no caffeine (apart from a tiny bit of chocolate &#128563;) lots of avacado and tried to get enough sleep. Fingers crossed for you! 

Hiker those numbers look great! Don't worry about the injection it can be anywhere soft tissue so stomach, thigh, arm - it just hurts less where their is more padding (I used to be a nurse) it won't make a difference you went above so please don't worry.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Nimbec, that makes me feel better. You said something about no caffeine. My doc said no alcohol, but a cup of coffee a day is ok. Is that not so? And today will be my 8th day of stims - maybe too late to make any changes? Or are you talking about once the embryos are transferred stay away from the coffee?


----------



## nimbec

Hi hiker I'm pretty sure it was after transfer but as I don't drink tea/coffee anyway I did it all the way through - I'm pretty sure it's important after transfer but I'm sure 1 cup a day even then is probably ok! I think the most important thing is to try and remain calm and not alter your lifestyle too much just subtle changes if you want too. Oooh day 8 not long left now fx!!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc, your lining seems promising I really hope it grows nice and thick for you.


----------



## Hiker1

Mdc, how did it go today? Did you decide to transfer?

My scan today (CD12 and 8 days stimming so far) shows E2 of 1477 and follicles of 19, 19, 14, 13, 13 and 11. They want me to continue on same meds and go back Monday. Possible retrieval Wednesday.

Does anyone know if E2 is any predictor of anything...success or quality or...?


----------



## nimbec

Mdc any news? 

Hiker those follie sizes are great all a similar size which means they should all mature together! The e2 amongst other things which I'm not too clued up on is a marker for potential ohss if it gets too high they won't transfer etc yours looks just perfect :) Wednesday will be here before you know it!


----------



## Mdc

Sorry about being MIA this weekend. Well it was a whirlwind I got up to a 6.3 on Sat and then got excited because I decided to transfer, since I did not have a positive opk that day I came in on Sunday. Then...doc did the ultrasound and found some skinnier patches and suggested to cancel again. Man this has been rough. I was so excited on Thursday then to be gutted on Sunday sucked big time. The nail in the coffin, bc I still was 50/50 on just saying screw it and transfer was that my progesterone yesterday was low so the transfer would have to happen on Sunday. I have my nieces bday party and then a cannot miss client meeting (both in LA), so I think it was the universe saying it is not the right time. I could have cancelled everything, but I felt the signs were just saying wait. Back to the initial plan of fresh IVF oop and then transfer the frozen embie so hope for a sticky one and at least one more eggie. Alas...going to be around for a while longer.


----------



## rebecca822

Aww mdc that stinks! Sorry that happened :(
what does the doctor want to do next?


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Rebecca. The on call doc suggested a couple options #1-estrogen inj...but both my regular doc and myself think I just do not respond to exogenous estrogen so I vetoed that idea #2 could do a light stim cycle, trigger and waste the eggs and transfer. This one is an option as it is cheaper, but I think I am leaning to option 3 #3 just do another fresh IVF, transfer the frostie and maybe get an egg or two for freezing. I know the last option kind of leaves me in limbo bc if that is the only thing that works (fresh IVF) then in order to get a sibling I have to get more frosties. However, that bridge is so far away so we will cross that one when we get there. Luckily this next month should work for a IVF cycle with minimal work travel. I will likely have to miss one meeting but the person running it went through 4 IVF cycles with his wife so he will understand.


----------



## Rq120

Wow Mdc, best of luck in your journey. I'm sorry that you couldn't transfer again....how frustrating!


----------



## Hiker1

Mdc, so sorry you were cancelled. Sounds like you were all pumped up and ready to go!! Well at least you still have your frostie and can bank some more the next round and get your lining exactly where it needs to be. What a letdown though. :(

For me, my egg retrieval on Wednesday! Today's stats: E2: 1951, Follicles: 22,19,18,16,14,14. I think things are looking good! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - so sorry you had to end up cancelling. Hoping it will turn out for the best. Totally just curious why they will likely transfer the frozen during the fresh cycle and not the fresh embryos? 

Hiker - so happy for you and keeping my fingers super tight. I got a good feeling for you!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks everyone. 

Bronte, the frozen is pgs normal so we have the best shot. Although I guess I should also think about what if we for some reason need to transfer fresh. We do not have 24hr pgs at my clinic, but guess I could do what froggy did. More pondering is needed I guess.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh, makes sense then. I think I'm doing what Froggy did for my next round as well. She's a PGS trend setter


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc, seems like you have a good option. Would you consider transferring two so you don't need to worry about a sibling down the line?


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, you know I'm right by your side, feeling your pain. You have been so patient and that patience will be rewarded. This is the last hurdle, then it's your turn.

Hiker, those are great numbers, hopefully you will get 6 good eggs. I got 6 eggs and look where I am now! I'm crossing everything for you! 

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Mdc

Rebecca I would do two embryos! I kind of wanted to initially. The only problem is only one on ice now. Silly insurance will only pay for a fresh if the frozen is used, so unless something happens one it is. Maybe since it is already hatching it will split anyways :haha:

Good luck Bronte and you have this next cycle. When are you starting again?

Hiker, are you getting excited about your retrieval?

I feel as if this thread has been so lucky and everyone is getting knocked up. Which is so great! Am I forgetting anyone else that is still stimming or waiting to stim?


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc you're right it has been a super lucky thread :) I hope the luck continues for the rest of you.
Is it possible to do 1 fresh with 1 frozen?


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - whatever you decide to do. I really hope it works for you!

I'm not sure when I will start the next cycle. I'm not talking to my doc until Aug. 10. My goal was to start at my next period which should be end of August. But I'd rather it be a good cycle with good results. So if I have to wait to try several things to improve egg quality, I will. I just wish I knew what to do for sure. I'm impatient, but I want results as well. I really wish I had more answers from this cycle to help with the next one.

I have an appointment to talk with the doctor that oversaw my care for this cycle tomorrow, so hopefully I have more answers at least so know what is the most likely way I will proceed.


----------



## Hiker1

Mdc, yes very excited! Any last tips about what I can do today...and tomorrow before/after retrieval? I had acupuncture this morning. Debating whether to do yoga tonight. I got lots of gatorade!


----------



## elliecain

The best tip I was given was to smile. For the next few days, you need to picture your womb as one big smile. You will feel anxious and stressed at times and that is ok, but try to do things that make you happy to counteract the stress. You'll do fine, I quite enjoyed the retrieval/transfer time. Good luck xxx


----------



## Mdc

Best of luck Hiker! The only other thing I did was a heating pad, lots of good binge worthy tv, I have also heard salty French fries to help with the bloat. Days after make sure to keep up on the protein to also help. 

Cannot wait to hear your numbers!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all good luck hiker!! Can't wait to hear your news. I ate lots of protein and drank lots of water - I couldn't really rest as had to go back to work the next day. I think just do what feels right for you :)


----------



## Fern81

Good luck today hiker!! 

And to you too mdc... hope with my whole heart that the doctors find the magic mix to thicken your lining enough. 

Xx


----------



## 1morechance

Hi all - hoping I can join your thread. After 3 failed iuis this year, my doctor, fiancé and I decided to move on to ivf. I had a retrieval of 23 follies this morning and am awaiting a call from the nurse tomorrow to advise how many fertilized. If all goes well I will have my first ivf transfer on 8/1/16. I am very nervous and excited and thought it would be a good idea to talk to others who are going thru similar/same experience.

I recognize a few names from previous threads and am very happy to hear they are expecting. 

Congrats myshelsong and rq120 as well as everyone with bfps and good luck and baby dust to everyone else still trying!!


----------



## elliecain

Welcome 1more. IVF is exciting and daunting and pretty cool. 23 is a great number, I hope you got a great fert rate and can transfer a good blast. From my recent experience, you'll be glad of a support forum during the turbo 2ww that's coming up!


----------



## Rq120

1morechance said:


> Hi all - hoping I can join your thread. After 3 failed iuis this year, my doctor, fiancé and I decided to move on to ivf. I had a retrieval of 23 follies this morning and am awaiting a call from the nurse tomorrow to advise how many fertilized. If all goes well I will have my first ivf transfer on 8/1/16. I am very nervous and excited and thought it would be a good idea to talk to others who are going thru similar/same experience.
> 
> I recognize a few names from previous threads and am very happy to hear they are expecting.
> 
> Congrats myshelsong and rq120 as well as everyone with bfps and good luck and baby dust to everyone else still trying!!

Welcome!! Thanks for the note of congrats.

That is a great number for retrieval. I hope you have success in your cycle! I'm looking forward to updates.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - really hope it went well.

1more - welcome. Sounds like you had a great retrieval. Hope you get a good fertilization report and some good embryos that develop well.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all, just popping in to let you know we got 4 eggs yesterday. Drank tons of gatorade and lived on the couch. It was a nice day to spend with my hubby. Unfortunately they called today to tell me only 1 fertilized. 3 were injected via ICSI (I guess 1 was immature) but only 1 of the 3 made it so far. I really want to stay positive for it to stick around until day 5 but I know the odds are likely not in our favor, so I'm just feeling pretty bummed. DOR sucks.


----------



## Rq120

Hiker - will they not consider doing a day 3 transfer? I know some clinics only do day 5 transfers (my clinic was one of those)


----------



## Hiker1

Rq120 said:


> Hiker - will they not consider doing a day 3 transfer? I know some clinics only do day 5 transfers (my clinic was one of those)

I don't think they're opposed to 3 day, but they say that 3 day doesn't improve success rates, and if the embryo won't make it to 5 day, it won't likely to make it in the body anyway. I'll hopefully know more once the nurse calls me this afternoon and we see how this one grows or doesn't to decide what to do.


----------



## elliecain

Well I got the call on day 2 and only 2 were going strong so they put them both back in that same day. I was told that they do stand a better chance back inside you than being left to develop. If I were you, if push to have them back in asap if possible.


----------



## Hiker1

elliecain said:


> Well I got the call on day 2 and only 2 were going strong so they put them both back in that same day. I was told that they do stand a better chance back inside you than being left to develop. If I were you, if push to have them back in asap if possible.

I hear you Ellie, but mine clinic doesn't do it that way, and they won't be pulled from incubation to be checked again until Saturday (day 3) anyway. It's likely that your 2 would have made it to day 5 in the incubator. They just keep telling me, there is no increase in success to transfer earlier, and if they have issues after day 3, they would have in the body too. Don't think I have much of a choice here unfortunately.


----------



## elliecain

I'll be thinking of you over the next few days. You only need 1 and this one is going to be so strong and make a beautiful blast.


----------



## nimbec

Hiker thinking of you! It's so very annoying that these things are never straight forward but as Ellie said it only takes one I hope this is your 'one' will they do a 3 day transfer or is it 5 or nothing? That's really strict if it is as I have seen quite a few ladies with 3 day transfers getting positives :( fingers crossed for you! When will they next call you?


----------



## Fern81

Fx that your 1 turns into a strong blast and then into a healthy baby Hiker! Xxxx


----------



## Rq120

Hiker best of luck. Keep praying! It could definitely still happen for you and I sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## ES89

Sending you lots of positive vibes hiker! Got everything crossed that your little embie stays strong xxx


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks all! I'll be hearing tomorrow how things are or are not developing.


----------



## 1morechance

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!!

Hiker, I agree that it only takes 1 to make it to day 5. Keeping everything crossed that this 1 is strong.

I received a call from my nurse yesterday and she advised that out of the 23 follies retrieved, 19 were mature and 13 fertilized. If they continue to grow, I am scheduled for a transfer on 8/1. Nurse will call me tomorrow to let me know how they are progressing. If all goes well, we plan to transfer 2 and freeze the rest. Although I would love to have twins (assuming they both will stick) to not have to go through this stressful process again, I was diagnosed with a short and incompetent cervix when I got pregnant with my daughter and was hospitalized for 6 months so I am afraid my body may not be able to carry 2.


----------



## star_e

Hi all - I would very much like to join your thread. I know some of you from other threads. and have learned so much from you and from the bnb community.

i started my first ivf cycle a few days ago. been ttc #1 since january. due to pcos I only Oed once since then. it was a failed iui cycle. im currently on a low gonal-f dose b/c doc says pcos is tricky to control. i was really overwhelmed a few days ago b/c i knew very little about ivf and it was just a big decision to go for it due to the cost (my insurance does not cover ivf). i've calmed down since then and am taking one day at a time. learning a little bit more each day and hoping for the best. 

sending everyone still trying the warmest wishes for a bfp. and congrats to those expecting.


----------



## elliecain

Welcome to the group star. You're in the right place :) IVF is a fast learning curve, but you will be fine. Ask as many questions as you need to and make sure you have a reliable contact person at your clinic. I had the mobile number and email address of my amazing nurse and she was such a source of strength and advice for me.

I was on very low dose gonal-f too, due to PCO. In the end, I needed to stim for 17 days and didn't get a massive number of eggs and only 2 embies. Don't worry if you don't get the progress you might hope for... eyes on the final outcome :) xx


----------



## Hiker1

Just got word that my one is still progressing normally! I cant believe it! Although last round, my 2 were fine on day 3 and then on transfer day they told us they both slowed and obviously that ended in a BFN. Still I'm going to stay positive until there's a reason to not be. Transfer has been scheduled for Monday.

1more, that is a great fertilization! We must be on the exact schedule. Let us know how they are progressing today. I'll be thinking of you Monday and take comfort that I'm not alone.

Star e, welcome to this thread! These gals are the ivf experts so it's a great place to hang out and get your questions answered.


----------



## elliecain

Yay Hiker, that is great news :dust:


----------



## star_e

thank you elliecaine! and congrats on your bfp! so glad to be able to have a place to ask questions, learn and share. 

so far i have been stimming for 9 days. as of the 8th day i had no growth on a dose of gonal-f 75. so doc increased dose to 100 and i took that last night and will do that through the weekend. next appointment is on monday. hopefully i'll have some growth by then.

we decided not to do the icsi b/c DH's sperm came back normal and it costs a lot more to do it. we are not doing pgs either b/c of cost. doc is also not giving me any other drug other than gonal-f. 

hiker fx for you!


----------



## elliecain

I didn't get much growth on 75iu either. It took a couple of increases (150iu from stim day 11 then 225iu from stim day 14) to see proper growth. The lower dose started them off, but there were so many that they were nervous to overstim. I've read a lot recently about slow, gradual growth creating better quality eggs, so you're doing fine.
DH's sperm came back fine until a last minute SA showed antibodies, hence the ICSI. Probably why we struggled to conceive all that time. Combined with my natural killer cells, it was always going to be assisted conception for us. I'm so glad I decided to do it when I did, even though we had to pay the whole cost out of pocket. I know my body and I knew something wasn't working.

Anyway, hopefully Monday will show great growth for your follies. Drink plenty of water, eat lots of protein and, if you like them, now's the time for an avocado a day! I'm hooked and still doing it now. Think they might be my first craving. Oh, and nerds, after my ticker told me all last week that my baby was the size of a nerd!


----------



## 1morechance

Welcome star!! I know this journey can be long and frustrating however we are all here 
for you!

Yay hiker!!! Fingers crossed that your embie continue to progress in the right direction. It's fantastic to know that we are cycle buddies! We can support each other during the dreadful 2ww. I am hoping 8/1 will be a magical day for the both of us and we will both have bfps at our next appointments! 

I received a call from my nurse today advising my embies are continuing to grow and I am scheduled for transfer on 8/1 at 10:30am. Apparently I was supposed to go in for blood work this morning to determine how my body is responding to the vivelle patches and progesterone however, someone forgot to deliver that message so I am going in tomorrow for blood work and am hoping my body is responding the way it should as there is really no time for adjustments since I am scheduled for transfer the very next day.


----------



## star_e

thanks elliecaine - an avocado a day sound great to me :) i'll start to drink more water. i don't drink the 8 cups a day, but i'll make it a point to try harder to get them in. im pretty sure that i'll be doing a slow, gradual growth protocol, so i am glad to know that you've read good things about it.

1morechance - congrats on the news your embies are progressing. fx for your transfer. how many embies will you transfer?


----------



## 1morechance

Thanks Star! We plan to transfer two as we are hoping for twins and not have to go through this process again. We will freeze the rest if they are a good quality in case my fiancé does not get a boy this round. I could care less about the sex, I jus want a beautiful healthy child. 

Is anyone else hoping for a particular sex?


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats hiker I'm so glad you've got 1 good embryo!


----------



## BronteForever

Good luck tomorrow 1more and Hiker!!!


----------



## star_e

1more chance fx you get twins. Keep us updated. Good luck!


----------



## Fern81

Gl today ladies; stalking for updates xx


----------



## 1morechance

Thanks for all of the support ladies!!

Hiker, how did it go? You have been in my thoughts all morning. I hope everything went well.

My transfer went well. We transferred 2 embies. My doc said that we had 5 that were excellent quality and to be prepared for twins. He froze 3 and said he will be checking the quality of the other 9 and is pretty sure he will get a few more with excellent quality to freeze. 

I go in for blood work on 8/5 and for pregnancy test on 8/10. So now it's the waiting game.

I must admit that although we said we wanted twins to not have to go thru this process again, the reality and possibility of it all has us very nervous. 1 step at a time though. First step is for them to stick and then I can worry about everything else after.


----------



## rebecca822

1morechance said:


> Thanks for all of the support ladies! My transfer went well. We transferred 2 embies. My doc said that we had 5 that were excellent quality and to be prepared for twins. He froze 3 and said he will be checking the quality of the other 9 and is pretty sure he will get a few more with excellent quality to freeze.
> 
> I go in for blood work on 8/5 and for pregnancy test on 8/10. So now it's the waiting game.
> 
> I must admit that although we said we wanted twins to not have to go thru this process again, the reality and possibility of it all has us very nervous. 1 step at a time though. First step is for them to stick and then I can worry about everything else after.

The waiting is by far the hardest part for me. 
Good luck!! Can't wait to hear about your beta on 8/10.
Will you poas earlier?


----------



## BronteForever

1 more. Those are great results and sounds like you have a really good chance of success. Good luck. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fern81

Great news 1more! Keep your feet warm :) hope they both stick!

Hiker- thinking of you x


----------



## star_e

wow 1morechance! that is such excellent news! fx! keep us updated! good luck, good luck!

afm - went in for an appointment. still no growth. but estrogen level did go up a little bit. she said there are about 20 follicles that look nice (not sure what nice means though), but they are all <10mm. we are upping the dose to 125iu. as of today, i have been stimulated for 10 days (7 of those days i was on 75 iu and 3 of those days were 100iu). my next appointment is wednesday and she says she really thinks we will start to see some in the 10-12mm range. its hard to tell when retrieval will be, but i guess if she had to guess, she thinks it would be by the end of next week.


----------



## star_e

is it unusual to not have any growth at all after 10 days of stimulation? i mean my dose has been very low. she didn't seem worried. but i am.


----------



## Hiker1

So our embryo slowed just like last time. It was only a 10 cell and we transferred it. So I am stunned and just going to wait for AF to come so we can just get this over with.


----------



## elliecain

Star, that sounds just like my experience. It's really hard not to compare with people who are retrieving by now, but look how my slow growth has worked out.
These are my scan results:



> *Stim day 8 (alternating 75iu and 150iu gonal-f)*
> Lining: "perfect" (forgot to ask for numbers).
> Left and right ovaries each have 3 measuring 8-9mm and another ten on each measuring around 6mm.
> No dose increase.
> 
> *Stim day 11*
> Lining: 8.4
> Left ovary: 10, 10, 10, 9, 8x6mm
> Right ovary: 10, 10, 9, 7, 15x6mm
> Dose increased to 150iu daily.
> 
> *Stim day 14 (150iu)*
> Lining: 11mm.
> Follies - 1x15mm, 7ishx10-13mm and 20+ x6mm
> Dose upped to 225iu and next scan on Sunday.
> 
> *Stim day 17 (225iu)*
> Lining 13.3mm
> Left ovary: 10.9, 11.2, 11.2, 15.2, 17.6.
> Right ovary: 9.1, 11.2, 12.5, 13.1, 14.9, 17.7, 18.9.
> Trigger tonight!


----------



## elliecain

Hiker, I'm sorry the growth slowed, but I'm praying your embie sticks. Try to have some hope if you can. It's so hard to, I know, but try to relax and trust that your embie still has a chance.

:dust:


----------



## nimbec

Hiker I'm sorry it slowed but I really hope it rallies inside you and you get a much deserved surprise bfp! Thinking of you. 

Star I'm sure they will just adjust your dose and they will start growing - perhaps call them and explain your worry...


----------



## rebecca822

Hiker don't count yourself out quite yet. There's still a chance!


----------



## 1morechance

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I know it has only been a day but I have a good feeling about this transfer. I will update you all as soon as I receive the beta results on 8/10. 

Rebecca822 - I plan to wait until the beta and not test before then (unless anxiety gets the best of me 

Hiker - I am so sorry that your embie slowed growth however I think it was a great idea to transfer anyway as you are giving it a chance to continue to grow in your body. Hoping and wishing with all of my heart for your miracle. When is your beta?

Star - I agree with elliecain. You cannot compare your experience to anyone else as we all respond differently. I am sure your doctor will find the right dose to get your follies growing. Keep us posted 

Did anyone with a bfp know they were pregnant (symptoms/feelings) prior to their beta?


----------



## Rq120

Hiker - I hope the embie being in your uterus helps it along. I'll send positive thoughts your way. 

Star - I think that is a little slow stimming, but like everyone said you can't compare yourself to others. Besides, they might take off like crazy here in the next few days. 20 follies sounds like a good start - best of luck.

1more - The only thing I experienced early with my BFP was pressure in my abdomen. The only way I can describe it was like a full bladder feeling (without the full bladder). It was actually bothersome off and on (esp at night) for a few days and then got better. It was the strangest thing and I have never before had a feeling like that. Other than that, I didn't have anything else. No sore boobs, etc.


----------



## Hiker1

1more, my Beta is 8/10 for me as well. Hoping at least you get a bfp!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi gals! 
I just got back from vacation. I hope everyone is doing well. 
Right now, I don't know how to feel. I think we will be taking an extra month off before FET, for 3 months instead of 2. Our FET was supposed to start the end of this month. There's a part of me that wonders if I should take another month more even, and work on myself physical and mentally. I'm not comfortable in my skin anymore, would like to lose some of the weight I've gained during all of these treatments, and frankly, just try to mend the relationship with my body and myself. I don't trust 'her' anymore, she's let me down so much. 
But at the same time, I don't want to lose anymore precious time. I hate wasting time. 
I'm can't seem to find the right word for how I'm feeling. Jaded... Apathetic?? Found out someone else is expecting, one of the announcements I've been dreading, but my response was nothing. Not even a muscle flinch in my face. I think I told my husband 'see, I told you that would happen'. Obviously I found out third hand and didnt react like this to the couple.... I will feign some sort of happiness and excitement and interest when they tell me themselves. I'm glad for the heads up though. 
I feel like this whole infertility thing has robbed so much of myself. I feel like I'm a pretty miserable bitch more often then I would like to be, and have no patience for anything anymore. Poor hubby. 
I don't know how to get to a happier place while still chasing this fleeting dream. 

We meet with our RE to chat about the next steps, in a few days.


----------



## star_e

Hiker1 said:


> So our embryo slowed just like last time. It was only a 10 cell and we transferred it. So I am stunned and just going to wait for AF to come so we can just get this over with.

Hiker, i am really sorry the embryo slowed, but it is still possible that this bean will stick. i have everything crossed for you. sending you lots of warm wishes. how are you feeling today?


----------



## star_e

elliecain said:


> Star, that sounds just like my experience. It's really hard not to compare with people who are retrieving by now, but look how my slow growth has worked out.
> These are my scan results:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stim day 8 (alternating 75iu and 150iu gonal-f)*
> Lining: "perfect" (forgot to ask for numbers).
> Left and right ovaries each have 3 measuring 8-9mm and another ten on each measuring around 6mm.
> No dose increase.
> 
> *Stim day 11*
> Lining: 8.4
> Left ovary: 10, 10, 10, 9, 8x6mm
> Right ovary: 10, 10, 9, 7, 15x6mm
> Dose increased to 150iu daily.
> 
> *Stim day 14 (150iu)*
> Lining: 11mm.
> Follies - 1x15mm, 7ishx10-13mm and 20+ x6mm
> Dose upped to 225iu and next scan on Sunday.
> 
> *Stim day 17 (225iu)*
> Lining 13.3mm
> Left ovary: 10.9, 11.2, 11.2, 15.2, 17.6.
> Right ovary: 9.1, 11.2, 12.5, 13.1, 14.9, 17.7, 18.9.
> Trigger tonight!Click to expand...


ellicaine thank you so much for sharing this. i'll prob be looking back at it in the coming days too when i start to get my numbers. from stim day 2-8 were you on the 75iu? also, when you triggered on day 17, did you go in the next day for the retrieval? how many eggs did you end up retrieving? all the ones that you had on stim day 17?


----------



## star_e

nimbec said:


> Hiker I'm sorry it slowed but I really hope it rallies inside you and you get a much deserved surprise bfp! Thinking of you.
> 
> Star I'm sure they will just adjust your dose and they will start growing - perhaps call them and explain your worry...


Thanks for the suggestion nimbec. I called them and they said that we should see some growth by tomorrow. here's to hoping that's true.


----------



## star_e

time to try - I can sympathize with the feelings you expressed. ttc is really emotionally and physically taxing. maybe when you speak with your doctor to discuss next steps the decision will become more clear in terms of whether or not to take time for yourself or get started at an earlier date. fx for you.


----------



## elliecain

star_e said:


> ellicaine thank you so much for sharing this. i'll prob be looking back at it in the coming days too when i start to get my numbers. from stim day 2-8 were you on the 75iu? also, when you triggered on day 17, did you go in the next day for the retrieval? how many eggs did you end up retrieving? all the ones that you had on stim day 17?

~ Stim days 1-11 I was on alternating dose of 75iu one day and 150iu the next. This is because my AMH was 78.9 so they were terrified of overstimulating me. I know you started even lower, but your response was very similar to mine, so don't compare dose, your egg supply is likely even higher!

~ I triggered on the Sunday at 9.15pm and retrieval was on the Tuesday early morning (8am?).

~ They got 7 eggs but only 6 were suitable for ICSI (maybe one was immature) and 5 fertilised.

~ They rang me on the Thursday morning to say that only 3 had started dividing and one of those was too fragmented, meaning we had 2 B grade embies (one was 2 cells and one was 4 cells). 

~ Since I was going to have 2 transferred, they decided to do it that day, on the Thursday afternoon. By then, the 2 cell had become 4 cells. Both went back in perfectly.
As you can see, one of those stuck! 

*Things I learnt from this:*
* Slow follie growth is OK.
* Having only a few eggs/embies is OK.
* Don't assume you will get frosties. Focus on this attempt and plan siblings later!
* Just because they don't transfer morulas/blastocysts doesn't mean you won't conceive - embryos like being inside their mummy.

*Extra things we did:*
I did have assisted hatching because my embies' zona pellucida was thicker, due to my age. This is the outer edge of the embie and they may find it harder to hatch out independently without some help.

I also had embryo glue, which helps the embie implant. Might be worth asking if your clinic do it. Mine wasn't expensive and I'm glad I threw everything at this try!

Hope all that helps to reassure you. :dust:

Now drink some water, eat an avocado and smile!


----------



## Mdc

Hiker, I am so sorry the embie slowed, but there is still plenty of hope. The one that grew to a blast (a day late for me) is my pgs normal. Hang in there. 

Estar, sorry about the slow stimming. I would say slow growth is so much better than too quick. I bet you are anxious to get the show on the road. 20 is an amazing number. 

1more, congrats on being PUPO! I would totally do twins also :winkwink:

Time, sorry about the birth announcement those are rough. We went to my nieces 2nd bday party and it was babies everywhere. One couple got married and poof they are due in December. DH even turned to me and said 'see honey it is just that easy'. I am trying to be positive for people who are preggo but it can be hard. Except all the ladies here on bnb because I know their struggle and it is easy to be happy for them :thumbup: It is easy to get jaded and I have been there and done that. I have to work hard and trying to be positive. 

My doc called and we are set for IVF this month! We are skipping the bcp and jumping right in to Gonal F/Menopur, Cetrotide, Lupron trigger, and adding hgh to boost quality. So excited we are not messing around with bcp (seriously that stuff is the :devil: ), but was not expecting it so soon. The goal is to harvest put back the frozen and test the rest. Really hoping this is it! Btw, the word harvest is so funny to me. My dad was a farmer and I just think of him cutting wheat.


----------



## Rq120

Oh MDC, best of luck!!


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc, I'm curious what your doctor said to you about doing HGH for quality. Were they concerned about doing it?

Good luck on this cycle. Hope it's the one!


----------



## 1morechance

That's awesome mdc!! Good luck on this cycle. Fingers crossed that this is the one! Keep us posted.


----------



## star_e

i had my appointment today and i was a bit surprised with the news. i saw the nurse today b/c doc was not in the office. apparently still no significant growth. there was one at 12mm, but all the others were under 10. my estrogen level is crawling up. its at 81 now. so still very low. nurse said she only sees five that look like they might grow. she said all the others are too small. all of them are on the right ovary, nothing seems to be taking off on the left at all. so i went from one appointment thinking i had 20 (granted thats the total, they were very small at that time too) to thinking i have five. hopefully we get something this cycle. i hope i make it to transfer stage. i was also told that i have brittle pcos and that they did not want to give me a very high dose to start off with b/c they were afriad my estrogen level would get too high too quickly and that that would impact the quality of the eggs. nurse also said that if too many grow at once it does not give the other eggs the space to continue to grow and that impacts the cycle as well. i'm not sure what to think though. when we were trying for iui and they overstimmed me, i had like 20. then when they did long and slow for another iui, i had 1. so it seems like they know how to control it a bit more than they think. they upped my dose to 150 and my next appointment is friday. 

elliecaine - the things you learned through your experience are very helpful to hear. thank you so much for sharing. i was very hopeful that we would get frosties this cycle but i now know, especially after my appointment today, that that might not be the case; its helpful to have perspective and to focus on the cycle at hand. so you transferred on day 2, correct? they had not reached blastocyst stage - does that mean that they reached that stage inside your body? i'm still learning about this process so im not really sure how that works. i see your little bean is the size of a blueberry. how cute!

mdc - i am def anxious to get things rolling. i am so hoping that by friday i have some news of growth to report. glad you get to start ivf soon! and that you don't have to take bcps. so you will harvest, get frosties and then send off any others for pgs testing? i've read a bit about that. the testing takes a few weeks, right? when you get the results, they will then do a frozen transfer?


----------



## BronteForever

For those of you that have been on supplements for egg quality, do you have any good brands to recommend? 

Preferably that I can order from the U.S.!


----------



## Hiker1

This is my DHEA ( you want micronized) Pure Encapsulations - DHEA (Micronized) 25 mg. - Hypoallergenic Dehydroepiandrosterone Supplement - 180 Capsules https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0016QTR10/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_FG2OxbGVCHBZH

This is my ubiquinol Jarrow Formulas QH-Absorb, High Absorption/Enhanced Stability, 200 mg, 60 Softgels https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VCOOWS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_OH2Oxb2F9QEJP (you want the Kanekaqh qh variety)

I also take Rainbow prenatal, Nature made calcium, Doctors best vitamin D, Nordic Naturals DHA, aND bayer baby aspirin.


----------



## Timetotry

Bronte- have you read It Starts with the egg? Great info about supplements for egg quality. 
Sorry I don't recall, are you PCOS? 

I take inositol, coq10+pqq, omega, melatonin (extended rrlease), metformin and prenatal. I might be adding in l-arginine at the suggestion of my naturopath, but I'm waffling about it and might skip it. I don't remember the brands off the top of my head, but my naturopath had said I could get any of them at any local health store


----------



## star_e

i'm thinking of trying acupuncture. it might not actually help me with this cycle, but i've always been curious about it b/c i've never tried it before. do you all get a specific type of acupuncture and what does it feel like afterwards? is it similar to feeling relieved of tension like after a massage?


----------



## Timetotry

I've done acupuncture multiple times. 
My naturopath has done it, specifically for fertility, but I also go to a community clinic that does it in a group setting. It's also done by a naturopath and she focuses on fertility for me as well. They do different needles locations for different parts of the cycle. 

I find it very calming. I sometimes don't love when they put the needles in, some spots I don't feel at all, others I might get a tingling sensation until they adjust the position. 
My sessions are usually about 45 mins. It's kinda like a meditative calm during and when it's done.


----------



## BronteForever

Time - you and Hiker have both recommended that book  I have it coming from my library. I'm trying to wait until I read it all. 

I don't have PCOS and responded fairly well to my stims. I just had really poor quality eggs. 

That's one of the reasons I probably should wait since some of the supplements seem to be geared for those with PCOS. I'm afraid to pay a bunch for supplements and make it worse. But at the same time I need to do something. 

I'm starting acupuncture soon as well.


----------



## star_e

Thanks time for the feedback on acupuncture. I think I'll try it. A calming feeling sounds good.


----------



## elliecain

I did acupuncture and found it very relaxing but it's not for everyone so don't be disappointed if you don't like it. It's not too late for this cycle... During my IVF, the one I definitely wanted and did was between retrieval and transfer to prepare my womb for the embies. I did one towards the end of stims too, to help my follies grow.


----------



## rebecca822

I did Accupuncture 3 times during my FET cycle. Twice before the transfer and right after the transfer.
They say it increases blood flow to the uterus and all of that. I don't think it's what made the cycle successful but I think it didn't hurt so why the heck not ;)


----------



## Mdc

Bronte those are all good supplements that were mentioned. I do also take l arginine 1000 twice daily but will likely stop with AF. Guess at high doses can be detrimental to egg quality during stimming. I am pretty sure I posted but during stims I am also doing hgh for a couple days (day6-ER). 

Estar, I have been doing acu for a while and I love it. First session I was very antsy (I hate needles) and sitting there for 30 +min with them in me was a bit intense. My key is to breath out as they go in for sensitive spots...really does help. 

How are the post transfer ladies doing?

I am hoping that AF stays away until Sunday bc I am out of town and need to do a baseline on cd2. Luckily I have progesterone to hopefully help and might up the dose if I see spotting. I know...bad patient.


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks so much for the help about supplements ladies. My doctor gave me a blanket list with hardly any info. I'm glad you mentioned what to stop taking during stims Mdc because that reminded me I need to figure all that out too. 

I made my first acu appointment. She recommended 6 months minimum to improve egg quality (weekly appointments). Needles don't bother me usually. I am really curious how this will go though. It's not going to be cheap and there's no guarantees, but if it works then it's worth it. If it helps me relax more too, I think that will be a huge bonus.


----------



## Fern81

Bronte do you have a time in mind for your next ivf?


----------



## BronteForever

I'm trying to improve my egg quality, lose more weight, and I want to avoid the holiday times since this time my doctor was gone and being shuffled among other doctors was not helpful. So probably not until January.


----------



## Hiker1

Ive done acupuncture straight and very regularly since March. This last cycle I would have hoped to see some signs of improvement, but havent. I've decided I gave it a fair shot, but due to the cost, and obviously, lack of success, I'm going to stop. It was $70/visit and so I figure I've probably spent at least $1500 on it. 

I'm hanging out until my beta on Wednesday, or otherwise just waiting for my period. I know this cycle didn't work and I find myself continually fretting over donor eggs and adoption. I know we still have options before then but I'm starting to let those thoughts happen just in case I am doomed.


----------



## BronteForever

Yeah. It's definetly not cheap, neither are all the supplements. Especially for something that has no scientifically proven record to help with egg quality. But I'm going to feel worse if I don't do anything. This stuff sucks. 

Hiker - I'm still holding out hope for you. I'm sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## star_e

ellie cain, rebecca882, mdc, thanks for sharing your thoughts about acupuncture.

i am def going to try it. if it is helpful in anyway, it will be worth it. hopefully i&#8217;ll find a place with after work hours. gonna see if my insurance helps with payment.

mdc - enjoy your time out of town and hope af stays away so you can do your scan on day2. good luck.

bronte - hope you enjoy the acu appointment. 
hiker - my fx. 

afm - i had an appointment friday, still no growth. but my e2 level did go up from 81 to 200 and my lining got thicker - its now at 10. so it looks like we should see some growth soon. i&#8217;m no longer focusing on the number of follies i have b/c every time i go in they tell me a different number depending on who i see. they kept me on the same dose. I&#8217;m doing 150iu gonal-f. I started to feel cramps today. almost like AF cramps and some lower back pain.


----------



## elliecain

To all of you considering acupuncture... The one or two you can do around retrieval and transfer would be the most beneficial, as they have been shown to improve blood flow to the uterus. My clinic even encouraged me with those (I did it somewhere else, not with them, but they do have their own acupuncturist too). It is also time to relax and feel like you have some control over the process. I was awfully bloated by the end of stims and I found the acupuncture helped with that too. Good luck!


----------



## BronteForever

elliecain said:


> To all of you considering acupuncture... The one or two you can do around retrieval and transfer would be the most beneficial, as they have been shown to improve blood flow to the uterus. My clinic even encouraged me with those (I did it somewhere else, not with them, but they do have their own acupuncturist too). It is also time to relax and feel like you have some control over the process. I was awfully bloated by the end of stims and I found the acupuncture helped with that too. Good luck!

I've heard this as well but it won't make a difference helping with implantation if you have bad eggs (which cause poor embryos) to begin with which several of us are dealing with. In that case you have to go much longer to see any benefit. Personally I'm not sure it will cause much difference in my case either, I think changing my protocol up is going to help the most and probably losing more weight. But I don't think it will hurt and it might help with stress relief and other chronic pains I have. It's a tough call though.


----------



## star_e

had another appointment today. finally seeing some growth. i have about 8 follies ranging from 12-14mm. so big improvement. my e2 is at about 1000. lining still 10. i started taking ganrilex today (to prevent ovulation) and am being kept on the same fsh dose (150 iu) until my next appointment (wednesday). i tried to get some estimate as to when ER wil be and they said probably monday. i'm going to be taking ganrilex for the next five days. that injection really stings. very thankful they have grown and i hope that i do indeed make it to ER. i feel a little nervous about it b/c i've never done it before. 

how many days off work did you all need? just the day of ER? i know the pain can vary from person to person, so its ultimately something i'll have to figure out depending on how im feeling.


----------



## elliecain

Great news about the growth, Star.

Around retrieval and transfer, I ended up taking a week off work. I was lucky that my headteacher was really understanding, but I'd have taken it anyway. I was upfront with her from the start (she came to our wedding and she cried with me after my miscarriage last year) and she told me I should take the time I needed. I didn't take time off during stims, despite being very swollen and sore, because I wanted to be able to do this bit properly.

My retrieval was done on a Tuesday under general anaesthetic so I had to take 3 days off work because you can't drive for 48 hours after the GA. As they then did the transfer on the Thursday, I took another day (Friday) off work for the day after that. Then it was the weekend. 

I then took the Monday off too, as that was likely to be implantation day and I'm a teacher in a tough school. I decided to remove stress as a potential factor. My school had enrichment week from the Tuesday (fun stuff), so it worked out well for me.

Take as much time as you need. *This* is more important than work. If you have to get a doctor's note and take a week or 2, do it. If you look back and wonder if you rushed back too quickly, you'll regret that.

Just my opinion...


----------



## ES89

I've done exactly the same Ellie, I've had a week after my scare with the bleed and I've been given another 2 weeks. This is so much more important than work and I definitely don't want to go back too soon again x


----------



## elliecain

You've done the right thing, ES. Don't rush back, work can wait.

Inn my previous post, I was actually talking about my time off during retrieval and transfer, in answer to Star's question, but I'm lucky that I'm off work now anyway for the next month, as we get 6 weeks for the summer holidays and mine happen to be weeks 6-12 of my pregnancy!


----------



## ES89

I'm going to see my manager today to discuss a few things with work. I travel 2 hours a day getting to n from work on top of atleast a 9 hour day on my feet. I'm gonna ask for a drop in hours and if i could work around the train so I'm not driving every day, also the possibility of working locally 1 or 2 days a week. Wish me luck haha x


----------



## Rq120

Good luck ES.

I personally only took off the day of retrieval and transfer. However, I never felt very bloated for sore from the stims and I have an office job. I recovered from retrieval with no problems, but that isn't always the case. As far as the transfer, I will back on my feet doing my normal activity within a few hours.


----------



## rebecca822

I took off the day of retrieval which was a Friday so I had the whole weekend off which was nice.
Transfer was Monday and I went back to work after.
My FET cycle I took off the day of transfer.


----------



## Mdc

Interesting how everyone is different. I work from home so I am a bit different and can understand at the end of stims it would be uncomfortable being in anything except yoga pants. ER was easy for me and only 1 day off work and I was not uncomfortable. I have yet to transfer (sigh) but my clinic says 2 days bed rest (day two they just say to stick around the house and not stress). That is very conservative according to what I read.


----------



## Rq120

MDC - yes that is somewhat conservative. My doc just had instructions to "take it easy" the day of and after transfer. I had listened to a podcast from another doc and she said due to studies she encouraged her patients to resume normal activity but not strenuous workouts.


----------



## star_e

thank you all for the feedback on time off after ER! I really appreciate it. 

i don't have a lot of flexibility at work, but at the same time, this is way more important to me than work for sure. its just not easy to get the time off. i'll have to prioritize. what is more important time off after transfer or after retrieval? 

im assuming after transfer is more important, but just want to make sure. if i am in moderate to severe pain after retrieval then i'll take the day after off too. but if i can at all power through that then i will to make it easier for me to take more time after transfer if that's the more important time to rest.

also, were you all in a lot of pain after ER?


----------



## star_e

Oh looking back on the posts it seems like some of you were not too ucomfortable after ER. That's good. Hope I have the same experience. 

Rq120 - so far I don't feel uncomfortable w the stims either. I was expecting to feel super bloated. Maybe I will in a few days. Tomorrow I have another scan so hopefully everything is still progressing. 

ES- good luck with setting up your work schedule so it's more convenient. I hope it works out!!!


----------



## elliecain

I felt fine after retrieval and would have gone straight back to work if I'd been allowed. However, my car insurance would have been invalidated if I'd driven within 48 hours of having a general anaesthetic. I only took so long after transfer because my job is very stressful and stress hormones are not good during the implantation stage. I didn't do bed rest though, I went for short walks and went about things as normal, just without work!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I just had the day off on the day of collection, I was very sick after the drugs but still went to work the following day. With retrieval I also went straight back to work although I think the first day I may have done a half day, I felt rough but now I know why...I had ohss brewing &#128580; I still managed to work - again a office job but a very stressful sales environment and I was worried my embie would feel the stress but all was ok...plus they are made of strong stuff if you think what mine went through with all my hospital treatment I tho k just do what you feel comfortable with. Good luck!!!


----------



## elliecain

I have to say, I'm feeling very judged for having taken a week off during retrieval and transfer. After reading a post on the topic by an embryologist (quoted below), I need to type this out in the hope that others don't feel bad about taking time off too.

When I say my school is a stressful place to work, I don't mean the odd niggle or stressful phone call. We lost half our teaching staff at the end of term. The kids are rude and challenging and management is poor. I can't leave yet because I'm relying on the excellent maternity pay I get for having worked there for years. There have been staff breakdowns this year and I've had high blood pressure and panic attacks.

Last summer, I had a natural pregnancy. I miscarried the day after going back to work in September. I don't know why it happened, but I know the stress levels did not help.

For all these reasons, I took a few days off work so that I could give this baby the best possible chance. I know that embryos are strong and can cope with a lot, but I also know that very high levels of cortisol are not conducive to successful implantation.


(My bold and underlining added.)



> We have noticed that couples have lots of questions after the embryo transfer, mostly non medical ones but nevertheless very important for their peace of mind. Below you can find the results in Q&A form
> Is bed rest after embryo transfer improving my chances of conception? We could not find any study to verify that conclusion, and our own experience so far says that it does not improve success rates. There are 2 studies that even suggest it reduces the chance of implantation.
> Can I exercise after embryo transfer? only 1 study exists on this topic, which failed to reach a conclusion. You will feel bloated and tired after a fresh IVF cycle, so even your normal activities will be uncomfortable. You should not push yourself to go out of your comfort zone, there is no evidence it will help.
> I have spotting/pink discharge/red discharge few days before the date of the pregnancy test. Does this mean the cycle has failed and the pregnancy test will be negative? By NO MEANS do the above symptoms mean a failed attempt, so stay on your meds and inform your clinic. Empirically we call this "implantation bleeding", which again is an inaccurate and confusing term. Scientists are suspecting that bleeding could be a sign of your body needing more progesterone support, so some clinics will ask you to increase your progesterone, while others will keep you on the same dose. They will advise you if you need to stop the blood thinners.
> My clinic asked me to come for a pregnancy test 10 days after a blastocyst transfer or 12 days after a day 3 transfer. Isn't it too early to test before 2 weeks are complete? The pregnancy test should be correct if 14-15 days have passed from the day the egg and the sperm were introduced. This would be the day of your egg collection. This is why the date of the test varies.
> Why some clinics ask for BHCG, while others rely on a simple Urine Pregnancy Test (UPT)? BHCG is more accurate, and allows follow up in 48hours to see if the levels are almost doubling as they should. UPT is slightly less accurate and does not allow follow up, but it is very cheap and convenient, especially for couples that do not have easy access to a medical lab.
> Is there anything i should not be eating after the ET?
> You can follow your normal diet. Increased protein intake can help if you have had a fresh cycle and a high number of eggs collected, or you are at a risk of OHSS. Avoid uncooked or very spicy food that can upset your stomach or cause vomitting or diarrhea. Food temperature ie v hot or v cold should not affect your chances of implantation.
> *Does stress affect my success rates?
> There is evidence now that psychological stress levels affect the success rates so try to alleviate that factor as much as possible. Read books, go to the cinema or walks, go back to work to keep your mind occupied as long as you dont have a stressful job! And try to remain positive.
> Stay off the internet which can be filled with alot of irrelevant and incorrect info. Ask your clinic questions rather than self inform. This will help not to stress you anymore than you might be.
> Remain positive. The hard work is done.*


----------



## ES89

Don't feel bad at all Ellie, everyone is different and we have to do what we think is best for ourselves. I had a week after retrieval n transfer because my job is very active and stressful at times. I wanted to give my body the best possible chance. 
Looks like I'm going to drop a day at work and see how I go. HR have given me an 8 week window of where they will base my hours on what I get when I'm on maternity x


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all,
Just popping in to update. I haven't gotten the official call yet, but I can see my beta results on my portal, and it's like .85, which I know is negative. I knew it. I'm not even sad. I think I've reached the point of being totally non-emotional about it after all the letdowns.

I'm hoping my doc will meet with us in person and we can come up with a different plan. I'm afraid they will say Donor Egg or nothing. I'm just not there yet. I won't be there until I know we've tried and exhausted every option out there. Which I know we haven't.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all, Ellie don't feel bad AT ALL if I could have taken the time off I would!! I run a business with my husband and had new staff starting in my sales office so I had to be in - that was one of those times I wished I could just call in sick ...silly thing is it's only myself I have to answer too! Lol! 

Hiker I'm so sorry, absolutely nothing I can say is going to help...hopefully it is 85 not .85?? Is it really clear on the portal? Hugs!!


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - I'm so sorry to see this. Huge hugs coming your way. I really hope they have more suggestions for you to try. 

Ellie - oh don't feel bad for taking off at all and I actually think you bring up an excellent point that much of this is psychological recovery as well as physical. And you honestly have to do what works best for you and your individual situation. 

Physically I didn't feel too bad after retrieval but mentally I wasn't ready to do anything. I would have been useless at work anyway so I got people to cover some classes for me so I could take off and not have to worry about work stuff at all. I even took off before retrieval too because it worked out timing wise. 

If your job isn't as flexible though you have to do what works with your life. Because trying to work around it could end up causing more stress. 

Some people do end up having more issues post retrieval but it's often those that overstim or have a difficult retrieval (I've heard those that don't get anesthesia are worse probably from tensing up). 

If you have to pick time I'd probably say after transfer is important especially to help alleviate stress. But don't worry if you can't do either because of your job you should be fine, Star.


----------



## elliecain

Hiker, I'm so sorry. You did everything right and this is not your fault at all. It must feel so disappointing, but I'm glad you are not prepared to give up and will keep going. You have a great attitude and I'm thinking of you and praying for your next try.


----------



## rebecca822

Hiker I'm so sorry :(
I do hope you can meet the doctor and make a good plan for next cycle.


----------



## star_e

elliecaine - im super thankful for all your replies my questions. it means so much! learning about your journey is very very helpful. thanks for your accu recommendation. i think i am going to do a session before retrieval and before transfer. is it true that i should do it 24 hours before retrieval or transfer? or is anytime before it okay? also i am going to try to keep my stress down too. the biggest con with my job is that its not flexible. going to all these appointments during my lunch hour has been very stressful for me as i am sure it is for everyone. every single time i go its the same drama, getting there, getting back and basically going a bit nuts in the waiting room because they are always always running behind schedule. thank goodness i can get the blood draws done before work, but the scans i have to do during the lunch hour. and it is always such a pain. i am going to try my best to prioritize me and this process. im going to see what i can manage. its going to depend on how i feel after retrieval. if im okay, then i'll make more space for an excuse to take extra time after transfer. going to play it by hear and see how its going. how are things going with you?

bronte - thanks for your feedback. im going to try not to get too stressed about all this. wish work wasn't so annoying with the flexibility. im going to monitor my body and see how it goes. how are you doing? the exercises going well?

hiker - i cannot tell you how sorry i am to hear the news. you have so many people here on bnb that are just pulling for you. im going to continue to send you the most positive energy so that you get that little bean soon. you have long ago deserved a bfp. im glad you are not being swayed to do donor egg. i believe you will get it. kmfx for you!

afm - had my appointment today. so i had 6 on the right ranging from 14-18mm. and 14 on the left ranging from 14-17mm. doc said that if estraidol level stays at an apporpriate range then we will trigger sometime this weekend with ovidrel, but she said if my e2 spikes then we have to trigger with lupron to avoid OHSS. she said b/c of my pcos and other things that i meet all the markers that put me at a higher risk for OHSS. if we end up triggering with lupron, she advised me to do a FET a month later b/c lupron lowers the chances for pregnancy. she said if we get many good eggs, DH and I can decide to roll the dice b/c we would have some to do a FET later if the fresh resulted in a bfn, but if the eggs are bad quality and we don't get that many, she advises to just wait it out and do FET a month later. have any of you heard this about lupron? with lowering the chances? 

my next appointment is friday. hope the e2 stays in a good range. today it was at 1253. lining has been at 10mm for like a week.


----------



## Rq120

Hmmm Star I triggered with Lupron and I got a BFP. I think that if you don't supplement properly then Lupron can lead to poorer results. I read a study where if you supplement properly with estrogen and progesterone post trigger than pregnancy rates are comparable.


----------



## Rq120

Here is a webpage that addresses the problems with Lupron trigger and hormone support. 

https://www.advancedfertility.com/lupron-trigger-prevent-hyperstimulation.htm


----------



## Rq120

Hiker - so sorry about the beta. :hugs:

Ellie - sorry you felt judged. I didn't see anything that would have implied judgment. I only took the day of retrieval and transfer off but I think it's great that you took off as much time as you needed. 
In this journey it's important to recognize what you need physically and mentally and make sure those needs are met (i.e. Extra time off, counseling, support systems).


----------



## BronteForever

Rq - thanks for sharing. I just talked to my doctor today about possibly doing a Lupron protocol next time so I'm going to read up as well. I did trigger with it this last time since my E2 was also high. And even though we didn't make it to transfer, they never mentioned holding off. 

I've been curious to read more about using in through the stim process after discussions with my doctor today.


----------



## Cookieb

Hi everyone, I am just starting my ivf journey and just did my 1st diagnostic bloodwork and day 3 US yesterday, HSG scheduled for Monday. Been following this thread for insight on what's to come, and thought I could add some hopefully useful info for anyone looking to reduce the cost of acupuncture. I've been doing acupuncture for a few years (on and off this past year), and am fortunate enough to have two community acupuncture locations within 20-30 minutes of my house/work. Basically, it's acupuncture in a group setting - you just lay in a recliner and pull up your pant legs to your knees and roll up your sleeves to your elbows and hang out for as long as you want (usually, 1 hour - the effects of acupuncture are cumulative, the more sessions you have the better you feel). I didn't notice any difference between the community setting vs. private setting, and actually prefer to keep my clothes on :). The best part is - after your initial visit where you meet with the acupuncturist to discuss why you are being treated, sessions are on a sliding scale and they don't verify income. You pay what you can afford. My first session at each of the two places I go to was $30 and I pay the lowest fee per session - $15, no questions asked. Sometimes I feel a little embarrassed to constantly just pay $15 - but they are not judgy - there's a ton of people in and out of there and I know they are making money. Here's a link that can help you find a center near you - https://www.pocacoop.com/clinics/search/usa/3800/

If there's not one near you, the other thing you can look for is schools that teach acupuncture. I did that for a while, it's always last year students that perform the acupuncture, and they do the first few sessions with an instructor watching. GL everyone!


----------



## BronteForever

Cookie - thanks so much for sharing and best wishes as your start your IVF journey. I don't have a clinic near me, but really hope that some do. Sounds like a great option!


----------



## star_e

Rq120 said:


> Here is a webpage that addresses the problems with Lupron trigger and hormone support.
> 
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/lupron-trigger-prevent-hyperstimulation.htm

Thank you for the feedback! Did you do progesterone injections or were you taking progesterone suppositories? Can you tell me what support you did after your lupron trigger?


----------



## star_e

BronteForever said:


> Rq - thanks for sharing. I just talked to my doctor today about possibly doing a Lupron protocol next time so I'm going to read up as well. I did trigger with it this last time since my E2 was also high. And even though we didn't make it to transfer, they never mentioned holding off.
> 
> I've been curious to read more about using in through the stim process after discussions with my doctor today.

Bronte, how high was your e2?


----------



## BronteForever

Star - my E2 was 3,265 on the day I triggered so they triggered me with both Lupron and still a low dose of Pregnyl just as a precaution to help prevent OHSS.


----------



## star_e

BronteForever said:


> Star - my E2 was 3,265 on the day I triggered so they triggered me with both Lupron and Pregnal just as a precaution to help prevent OHSS.



Bronte did they say what the cutoff limit is? Had you been at 3,000 would they still have worried about ohss? My doc is pretty conservative so I'm pretty sure she will make a good decision on which trigger to do. Just curious bc Ive heard of people getting ohss even w doses around 2600. So I don't know how they determine this. 

Also did you do retrieval the day after trigger? I'm curious how this will work because if I'm doing the retrieval on Monday then presumably I would do the trigger on Sunday so they wouldn't really know what my blood level would be if I still do injections on Friday and Saturday night. I guess this is something to clarify w doc at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## BronteForever

Yes you will need to clarify with your doctor. To be honest I don't think it's an exact science so not sure there's an official cutoff. But since you have PCOS I do think you are at risk to begin with so they might continue to proceed with caution in your case. 

I had retrieval two days after trigger (or more exactly 36 hours). You stop all other meds when you trigger. I actually asked about this at my appointment yesterday but your follicles and e2 can continue to rise after trigger but it mostly tapers off. 

I'd hope they actually check your follicles and blood levels on the day you actually trigger, otherwise they don't have a good way of knowing.


----------



## star_e

thank you bronte. i don't think they will check my follies b/c its over the weekend. im going to inquire at the very least about the bloods. maybe i can go to a lab over the weekend. but unfortunately they wont check my follies :(


----------



## BronteForever

star_e said:


> thank you bronte. i don't think they will check my follies b/c its over the weekend. im going to inquire at the very least about the bloods. maybe i can go to a lab over the weekend. but unfortunately they wont check my follies :(

Well that's frustrating. How do they know if you are ready to be triggered then? I guess I should be thankful my clinic does weekend and holiday hours then; I thought that was standard.


----------



## star_e

BronteForever said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> thank you bronte. i don't think they will check my follies b/c its over the weekend. im going to inquire at the very least about the bloods. maybe i can go to a lab over the weekend. but unfortunately they wont check my follies :(
> 
> Well that's frustrating. How do they know if you are ready to be triggered then? I guess I should be thankful my clinic does weekend and holiday hours then; I thought that was standard.Click to expand...

Your clinic is great doing weekend hours. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if Sunday was a better time to do retrieval and bc it's a weekend I'm being pushed to Monday. 

Did any of you get tender breasts during stim phase? I think this must be from ganirelix bc it's never happened to be before when using gonal-f. The ganirelix is the only thing new so I'm thinking that must be why.


----------



## Rq120

star_e said:


> Rq120 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a webpage that addresses the problems with Lupron trigger and hormone support.
> 
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/lupron-trigger-prevent-hyperstimulation.htm
> 
> Thank you for the feedback! Did you do progesterone injections or were you taking progesterone suppositories? Can you tell me what support you did after your lupron trigger?Click to expand...

I took a Lupron trigger and two low doses of Novarel (HCG). I *think* I took one HCG dose the day of retrieval and day of trigger. For hormones I was on estrogen 2mg tablets orally three times a day and progesterone injection. If I did a HCG trigger I would have stopped the estrogen with a positive beta but because the Lupron trigger I had to take the estrogen through week 9-10.


----------



## BronteForever

Star - I had tender breasts the entire time and have heard lots have on Follistim and Gonal-F even with IUIs. Even if you didn't get them before with your IUIs you should still be stimming more now and because they are controlling your ovulation with the Ganirelix I think you get heightened ovulation symptoms. Completely normal!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi all! 
I've fallen behind in everyone's posts!
For time off after retrieval, my clinic tells me to take 10 days off and I did that both ivf cycles. 

We are prepping for our FET. I'm in my second month of bcp, and had an endometrial scratch today. For the record, that's my 4th. It wasn't too bad, because it wasn't diagnostic they didn't take as much tissue as other times.

Hiker... I'm so sorry about your negative. I hope you can get some answers at your Wtf appt.


----------



## BronteForever

Time - good luck. Really hope the FET works. Around when might the actual transfer be?


----------



## Rq120

Time - best of luck!


----------



## star_e

time - good luck!

Bronte - glad too know the tender breasts are normal.

rq120 - did your progesterone injections hurt?

afm - i had my appointment today. i had 2x23mm, 2x21mm, 1x20mm, a couple of 19s, 18s and more in the 15-16s. i was surprised that they still want me to do an fsh dose tonight b/c some of my follies are pretty big already. she said they want me to do it b/c it will give the 15-16s some room to grow more. unfortunately, i am not going to get to trigger with ovidrel. i was disappointed. doc says she highly recommends just doing retrieval this cycle and doing an FET next cycle. what sucks about that is that i would have to pay 5K for an FET. i wish i could have just done an ovidrel, but my e2 was like 3600 and given that they are still having me stim one more day, its going to be even higher so its too risky. we asked if she recommended at least doing a transfer and she said again that she doesnt b/c lupron lowers the chances of pg. i told her that i have heard of people getting bfps with lupron in part b/c they did progesterone injections and took estrogen during the luteal phase. and she said she does not do progesterone injections b/c they are too painful and not clinically proven to increase chances (yet everything i have read says that they do - that lupron only lowers chances if this is not done). she told me she does not give estrogen supplements b/c its not proven to work. again, the things ive read say the opposite. maybe i'm just being paranoid, but part of me is thinking that they just want me to pay an extra 5K for FET and thats why they are saying not to do the transfer. and maybe thats why they dont give people the support they need. im not paranoid in other areas of my life, but this is one area where i am.

i also am generally not feeling well b/c i hate how weak i am with the doctor and the nurses. i dont really advocate for myself and make everything worse. for ex, this morning i thought my doctor was out for the day (turns out i was wrong) and so i was scheduled to see this other doctor. he was late and so i said i had to have the nurse scan me b/c i had already been waiting for 30 mins. nurse did the scan, but i felt disappointed that i hadn't seen a doctor. the other doc walked in as the scan finished and asked if i felt comfortable with the scan and i said well you could do the scan too if you think thats best and he was like no im sure nurse did it okay. after i left i felt annoyed with myself for not just having some strength to say yes i want you to do the scan. anyway, i went to work and was all stressed about this. couldnt even work. i thought to myself this is a big deal, and the nurse did the scan, not sure if she did it right, especially b/c she told the doc the lead follie was 21mm wherease she definitely told me it was 23mm. so i called the office back and asked if i could go again since i found out my doctor would be there today. they said okay and i went, but the nurse and doc seemed annoyed. it just doesnt feel good to be around people that seem annoyed with me. we also had more questions tonight and called doc and again she seemed annoyed. i just wish that i had the experience that others have at their clinics where its more supportive. i read an article today too about how there are a lot of people who are confident in other areas of their life but not with doctors. so it seems to be something others experience too. im always scared that they are annoyed with me and that takes up so much of my energy.

anyway - so trigger saturday, retreival monday, and then i have to decide whether to take their advice about transfer. we can either freeze all or if there are many of them, roll the dice and do a transfer even though doc says its lower chances.


----------



## Rq120

Star - that's a shame. You should feel comfortable with your office. 

As far as the PIO shots I found that if I warmed the vial very well ahead of time then they weren't that bad. Unfortunately I started reacting to them a few weeks after starting. I started to get hives and welts that took weeks to go away. They were very itchy. I then transitioned to the vaginal progesterone and completed my therapy using that.


----------



## BronteForever

Star - I'm so sorry to see this. I've unfortunately had bad experience with doctors/ultrasound techs in the past that failed to see I had a ruptured tube and I ignored some clear warning signs after that and it caused extensive damage. I always get second and third opinions now. Or do more research. Once you have a bad experience it makes it very hard to trust doctors in general. 

Even my nurse practioner mother told me yesterday that generally the patient does most of the work in regards to their care. Which frustrates me but it's true that there is going to be no better advocate then yourself. 

Where are you located? In the US, UK, elsewhere?

Where I'm at I actually didn't even see a doctor except for retrieval. Everything else is handled by the nurses and ultrasound techs and then I got a phone call about any medication changes after the doctor reviews later. 

So I wouldn't be too worried about having the nurse do a scan as opposed to the doctor. However it has been proven that each person that does an ultrasound will measure differently. My doctors office takes that into account though I don't know how they can be sure. 

I believe frozen transfers are better in general and to be honest since you have PCOS you are at more risk for OHSS in general. It sounds like they are being super cautious. But you have to do what you can afford and are comfortable with. You are the patient. 

Every doctor has different opinions on when to trigger and unfortunately you won't know if it was the correct one until you are through with this cycle. That's why it's often thought that the first IVF cycle is a "test" one to see how you respond. It's so hard to deal with though. 

I'm sorry you are having a tough time. None of this stuff is easy. But you are almost to retrieval and doing great. 

Really try not to compare your situation to others because the doctors (no matter how annoying) have more info about your specific case and are trying to make the best suggestions for you specifically. 

Really hope you get some good eggs and get a baby from that bunch!


----------



## Cookieb

Jeez star, I can't imagine being made to feel that way. This process is a lot to go through - the staff should always do their best to make sure your needs are being met. You're paying out of pocket - at the end of the day they're providing a service, an expensive one at that. You should most definitely get what you're paying for which I'm sure doesn't include their attitudes. I completely understand how this brought you down. I get that way too when I'm face to face with doctors, but almost always seem to get my point across when I write everything I need to express and make a phone call. I'm pretty confident everywhere else in life too, but always kinda feel like a softie in front of doctors. I really hope they lose the attitude and start being more supportive with your requests. Looking forward to seeing your update on Monday


----------



## star_e

Bronte - i am so sorry about your experience with those doctors. i mean, the fact that they ignored red flags is outrageous. and that that decision has caused you damage. its just not right. i wish these doctors cared more, were more alert, etc. i have everything crossed for you. you are taking amazing steps to get you in the best possible position for your next cycle. will contine to kmfx for you. 

i am particularly distrustful of the fertility process. i find myself becoming more and more paranoid about it. nevertheless, i will have to make a decision between doing a frozen or fresh transfer. DH thinks this decision rests on how many good eggs we get. if its few, then we wait and do FET, if its a fair number of eggs, then maybe gamble by trying a fresh transfer. that's what DH thinks. but im starting to think we should do a freeze all b/c everything i have read shows that people who use lupron triggers must use aggressive progestoron and estrogen therapy to counteract the lower success rate. so if we could do that also, then id be willing to try it. but we asked the doctor about this and she does not seem to subscribe to this theory. she just says she recommends freeze all as that optimizes the chances. so we could ask her to give me the support, but its asking someone to do something they don't believe in. 

Bronte - you mentioned that you think frozen is better in general. could you share more thoughts on this? 

rq120 - was your doc resistant toward doing a fresh transfer after your lupron trigger or did she/he encourage it? i mean yours is an example of it working, and you did the progesterone and estrogen support. 

cookie - i so wish that it was more of a supportive environment. im tired of the anxiety i feel when im there and the almost inability to speak up. i have gotten better though. a little bit. sometimes i see progress but its not a continual thing. if im better one day, i can take massive steps back later. square one again. oh well, i'll keep trying. thanks for your support!


----------



## BronteForever

Star - you really have to just make a decision you are comfortable with. 

Here's a summary of a newer study that shows higher success rates with frozen rather than fresh with PCOS women. 

https://news.psu.edu/story/420342/2...fective-fresh-women-polycystic-ovary-syndrome

However there's no way of knowing if you might be the person that does better with a fresh. You just have to do what's best for you. 

Hope you can proceed with how you are comfortable. $5,000 is quite a bit more and I know that makes it a harder decision. 

Also I think the progesterone might vary by clinic too possibly. That's why I was curious where you are at. In the U.S. it seems to be pretty common to supplement with progesterone after a transfer. Doesn't mean it's right. It's just most common. There seems to be clear reasons your doctor isn't for it. 

I was set to do a frozen transfer and didn't even make it. Next round I'm doing a transfer no matter what because I don't want to risk not making it to transfer again regardless. So a lot of this process is what you can live with and deal with as much as anything. 

Hugs.


----------



## star_e

BronteForever said:


> Star - you really have to just make a decision you are comfortable with.
> 
> Here's a summary of a newer study that shows higher success rates with frozen rather than fresh with PCOS women.
> 
> https://news.psu.edu/story/420342/2...fective-fresh-women-polycystic-ovary-syndrome
> 
> However there's no way of knowing if you might be the person that does better with a fresh. You just have to do what's best for you.
> 
> Hope you can proceed with how you are comfortable. $5,000 is quite a bit more and I know that makes it a harder decision.
> 
> Also I think the progesterone might vary by clinic too possibly. That's why I was curious where you are at. In the U.S. it seems to be pretty common to supplement with progesterone after a transfer. Doesn't mean it's right. It's just most common. There seems to be clear reasons your doctor isn't for it.
> 
> I was set to do a frozen transfer and didn't even make it. Next round I'm doing a transfer no matter what because I don't want to risk not making it to transfer again regardless. So a lot of this process is what you can live with and deal with as much as anything.
> 
> Hugs.

Thanks Bronte - I've done a lot of research today, but had not come across the link you provided, so I am going to look at it. thanks for posting it. It is a personal decision. I'm going to rest on it some more. I was hoping we wouldn't have to spend too much more, but if we decide to do the fresh and it does not work, we will have to spend the 5,000 anyway. so there is not guarantee. i'm leaning toward frozen, but DH is leaning to do a fresh if there is a good number of them. 

i'm in the US. My doc is comfortable with progesterone suppositories, i have them here cause she already gave me a prescription for them. but she does not prescribe progesterone oil injections b/c she says it is not clinically proven to work and she does not provide estrogen supplements b/c she says she does not believe in that. 

tonight is the lupron trigger. glad it will be my last injection for a while. 

thank you again for your feedback. its always very helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I have been reading sorry for not posting things are rather busy here. Thinking of all you ladies this journey is super tough!! 

Star just a quick note I have pcos and had 15 retrieved no sign of any risk for ohss and ended up severely poorly for over 2 weeks in hospital with 10 litres of fluid drained from me and I couldn't breath I was severely poorly and I had no idea of the risks beforehand...if urge you to really consider freezing if you have big numbers collected I wouldn't wish what I went through on anyone!! goid luck everyone x


----------



## BronteForever

Star - Oh that's good to hear you are doing progesterone suppositories! I thought you meant you weren't doing any at all. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Rq120

Star - it wasn't a big deal doing a fresh transfer with my Lupron trigger. I was told there were cut offs for progesterone and estrogen lab levels. If their patients were above a threshold they wouldn't do a fresh transfer, but the trigger didn't have anything to do with it. They just supplemented differently depending on the trigger. 

That being said I would think really hard about doing a fresh transfer if your doc won't supplement. I think your DH might be on the right track. If you have lots of embies it might be worth transferring one fresh but if your numbers are limited I might not risk it. 

Sorry they are not making it easy on you. Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## star_e

nimbec said:


> Hi all I have been reading sorry for not posting things are rather busy here. Thinking of all you ladies this journey is super tough!!
> 
> Star just a quick note I have pcos and had 15 retrieved no sign of any risk for ohss and ended up severely poorly for over 2 weeks in hospital with 10 litres of fluid drained from me and I couldn't breath I was severely poorly and I had no idea of the risks beforehand...if urge you to really consider freezing if you have big numbers collected I wouldn't wish what I went through on anyone!! goid luck everyone x


im so sorry you had to go through that! I've read online about how awful it is to get ohss. That must have been terrifying. I really cannot imagine. I appreciate your advice. 

The decision will really rest on our conversation w the doc and the number retrieved. safety comes first. 

thank you all for your support. ER tomorrow at noon.


----------



## Merry Mary

Hello friends - I am back for my third round of mild IVF. After this round, we will be doing a fresh transfer. I just got back from a trip to the US to visit my family and AF came about 4 days early. Instead of doing a scratch on Tuesday as planned, I have my day two scan this morning. Mother Nature sure knows how to keep a girl on her toes! I'm hoping all the cysts from my cancelled last round have cleared up. Took about 3 weeks of Chinese herbs from my acupuncture lady to help clear that up. Wish me luck today!


----------



## elliecain

Good luck Merry!


----------



## BronteForever

Merry - good luck this round. Excited you get to do a transfer!


----------



## Cookieb

Good luck Merry!


----------



## Mdc

Star, so sorry that you have such a hard time being heard at your office. It is always such a hard decision in what to do between fresh and frozen. Each have their benefits and there is no crystal ball. If I would have known what my situation I would have transferred fresh. 

Merry, good luck on your scan. 

Afm I am on day 6 of shots and the first scan went awesome. Eleven follicles and wait for it lining 7.5!!!! I am trying to contain my excitement because it was tilted down and last time they measured it that way is was artificially measured 2 mm higher than it really was. I start my Cetrotide and HGH today (so a total of 4 inj...ouch), and back to scan on Tuesday. So far looks like it am tracking about a day ahead from my last cycle so my trigger on Sat! The plan is to transfer the one good one and pgs the rest.


----------



## elliecain

You've got this, Mdc. I'm cheering you on all the way to PUPO and then to pregnant! We'll be nauseous and swollen together before too long:) xxx


----------



## BronteForever

Whoo hooo Mdc - making progress already and it should be here before you know it. I'm so curious how you do on the HGH and I want to know if you think it helped as you proceed. I'm really interested in possibly trying that as well.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Mdc said:


> Star, so sorry that you have such a hard time being heard at your office. It is always such a hard decision in what to do between fresh and frozen. Each have their benefits and there is no crystal ball. If I would have known what my situation I would have transferred fresh.
> 
> Merry, good luck on your scan.
> 
> Afm I am on day 6 of shots and the first scan went awesome. Eleven follicles and wait for it lining 7.5!!!! I am trying to contain my excitement because it was tilted down and last time they measured it that way is was artificially measured 2 mm higher than it really was. I start my Cetrotide and HGH today (so a total of 4 inj...ouch), and back to scan on Tuesday. So far looks like it am tracking about a day ahead from my last cycle so my trigger on Sat! The plan is to transfer the one good one and pgs the rest.

Sounds as though we're both seeming like at the same point iv my scan on Wednesday hoping for trigger for sat too 

Sorry girls if u feel like iv jumped Iv been following this thread for a while now cheering everyone from the Dark shadows here


----------



## Mdc

Thanks ladies!

Ellie, I hope you are right!

Bronte, I will let you know! It was an extra 1000 so hopefully we get at least one more. 

19, yeah...IVF buddy! Best of luck. Are you doing a fresh transfer?


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - If it helps me get to one embryo - it would be worth it for me! The first one was useless for me and a lot more money, so what's an extra $1,000 at this point  (kidding, kind of)

19 - welcome and good luck as you are starting!


----------



## Mdc

Bronte unfortunately I feel you there. Percentage wise 1k is a drop in he bucket. Gulp!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thanks bronte, I read all about your recent frustration I'm so sorry &#128591; x

Indeed I am Mdc this is my third fresh :) getting so close now. It's all been smooth running so far tho just need to get past this next bit now as easy


----------



## star_e

Good luck merry Mary with the scan. I hope you have no cysts and are ready to go for your mild IVF cycle!

Mdc- awesome that you are making progress w lining. Follies looking good too. That's great. I'm not sure what hgh is. I'll looks it up. Hope it does wonders and you get a bunch of lovely frosties w a great embie for transfer!


19 - welcome and fx for your upcoming IVF! Hope everything goes well. Good luck!

Afm 
survived retrieval. I have a low pain threshold so felt very uncomfortable after ER. They had to give me some extra pain meds via IV after the procedure. Took about another hour for the pain to be something Tylenol could manage. They got 22 eggs. That's a lot, but doc said there is an inverse relationship between quantity and quality. So the coming days will tell us more. We decided to do FET bc doc does not subscribe to the theory of aggressive supplementation during the luteal phase after triggering w Lupron. So it does not make sense for me to do a fresh without the hormone support. I'll have to wait it out. Give my body some time to rest. I'm totally wiped out. Apparently they had to give me more than the usual anesthesia bc I kept moving about. So I'm just really tired.


----------



## BronteForever

Star - so glad you had a good retrieval and are doing well for the most part. Sounds like a FET might be a good decision though for now so you can give your body extra time to recover especially since you stimmed for awhile. 

Really hope you have some good eggs. 22 is a lot to work with so even if all of them aren't quality you should still have lots that are. 

Good luck. When do you get your next report on fertilization and how they are progressing?


----------



## Merry Mary

Good morning ladies! My scan went great - all the cysts are gone! Woot! Have a lead follie and about 2-3 more that could catch up. I have another scan on Wednesday and will start Gonal F that evening. Feeling a lot more over my jet lag today which helps greatly. Not being able to use caffeine as a crutch has been rough! There are goodbye drinks at work tonight and already have my excuse in place for why I will have to skip it. Instead, I have an acupuncture appointment. All and all - very excited for this round!

MDC - Very happy to hear about your progress! You've got this!

Star - sounds like a great retrieval. Sorry you are having a lot of pain. Looking forward to hearing how all those eggs faired.

19 - welcome!


----------



## Fern81

Lots of excitement on here! Good luck everyone. I'm reading along and cheering you all on. Xx


----------



## Rq120

Star - 22 eggs is a great number. I hope you get a positive fert report. Keep us updated.

Merry, 19 and MDC - so happy to hear your good news.


----------



## star_e

merry mary - congrats on no cysts! that is such wonderful news. I went in for a scan once and got the news that i had to wait like 6 weeks b/c of cysts. so i am so happy you are ready to go for this cycle! good luck!

arm - Thank you all for the support.

So i found out today that out of the 22, 20 were mature and 17 fertilized. next update from the clinic will be on thursday where we find out the day 3 number. my fx. hoping for good news. 

and yea, my body did have to go through the stems for so long so i am glad it will get to rest some. Im taking prometrium right now for 10 days. 

with FET cycles, are there a lot of appointments? or not as many as with stim cycles?


----------



## BronteForever

Star - great news on fertilization!! And with a FET you have a lot less to go through! Do they have an estimate of when you might do?


----------



## star_e

Bronte - im hoping the news is still good on thursday (day 3). i asked how long it would take to do the transfer (assuming we have good ones by day 5) and she speculated it would be in a month, but that it could be two months. she said it all depends on whether or not i have any cysts. last time i had around this many follies growing i had to wait like 2 months before starting again. she said it might not take as long b/c this time we did retreival and last time b/c it was an iui cycle, i didnt trigger and we canceled the cycle and just waited for them to go down naturally. so its possible that the trigger and the retrieval will speed up the process. we won't know until i get scanned on day 2 or day 3 of AF (i think thats when the scan would be).


----------



## Mdc

Star, congratulations that is a load of embies! For FET it was a super easy schedule. Take Estrace, go in for a lining check a couple times and then pop the embies back in. Best of luck!

Merry glad you got the go ahead! Good luck with the scan tomorrow. 

I should have known my liking was too good to start out. I guess the tilting my can really affect the lining. So we are now at a 4.7. Still a while to go yet so hopefully there is still time. I have 12 follies now with a huge lead that we will likely sacrifice for more little ones (average 11.5 now) and give the cushy lining more time to grow. Man this never gets any easier!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Iv just got out of my scan my lining is up at 8. 

With follicles coming in at 2 at 9, 1 at 8, 1 at 7 and 11 at 6 all on my left 

On my right I have 2 at 8, 2 at 7 and another 8 at around 5.5 - 6. I also have a follicle that is strangely at 20 and my clinic are looking at around follicles been 16 for trigger. So now to wait on the phone call that I may be upping my medication. 

And Im sorry Mdc about your lining that totally sucks. Fingers crossed it improves quickly.

Star that is a fab report wow good luck and frozen cycles are so much more easy and simpler by far. 

Sending everyone love x


----------



## goingforit

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind but I have been stalking your thread for the past few days and just wanted to wish you all the best of luck. I'm just on day 5 of my first round of IVF ttc 1 and it's been good to read this to gain a better understanding of the whole process. Are any of you from the UK? Just from what I've seen on here things seem to be done slightly different in the UK.


----------



## elliecain

Hi goingforit, welcome to the group!
I'm in the UK and recently conceived after my first round of IVF. Good luck and ask any questions you have :) :dust:


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

goingforit said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I have been stalking your thread for the past few days and just wanted to wish you all the best of luck. I'm just on day 5 of my first round of IVF ttc 1 and it's been good to read this to gain a better understanding of the whole process. Are any of you from the UK? Just from what I've seen on here things seem to be done slightly different in the UK.

I'm from the UK too, where abouts are you?


----------



## goingforit

Thanks for the welcomes Elliecain and 19yroldgirl.

Congratulations on your pregnancy Elliecain...that's really encouraging. 

I'm in Hampshire and on gonal f 150iu as high risk of over stimulation. Next scan is on Saturday to see how everything is going and then I have a scan every other day. 

Good luck to you all...19 yr old those numbers look good...how are you feeling?


----------



## rebecca822

Mdc I hope your lining responds nicely and you get it nice and thick.

Star- 17 is awesome! I hope today's report is great!

Merry- welcome back!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm feeling fine actually I don't actually feel like anything is going on down there tbh, I don't know why but these follicles are taking longer then they did last time around Im feeling a little slow this time round and my clinic only have me on two amps of powder due to worry of overstim reckon it's going up to 3 amps tho


----------



## goingforit

What day in the cycle are you on? Well I think this forum goes to show that you just never know what will work.

What is amp? That the cetrotide injection that holds off ovulation? 

Rebecca822 I love the front page of this thread - its great to see that so many people have got bfps.


----------



## Merry Mary

Welcome Goingforit - I'm also in the UK. There are a few of us on here. 

Had my day 5 scan today - all is well. Have two front runners and lots of under 6s. Gonal F starts tonight and cetrotide starts tomorrow. So just plugging along.


----------



## elliecain

Goingforit I was on alternating 150iu and 75iu to start with, for the same reason (my AMH is 78.9!). I was worried it was too low and I did have to stim for 17 days, but they upped the dose a couple of times later on. Slowly but surely is great. I'm confident that your clinic is doing the right thing for you, just like mine did for me.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Amp is Ampules of the powder I mix with the solution for stims and today would be day 5 for stims for me


----------



## Mdc

19, sounds like things are moving along. Are you going in every other day to check progress?

Merry, sounds like you are also getting off to a great start!

Hi to everyone else!

I went into for my preop appt today and they sent me to the wrong clinic. Ugh! Luckily they worked it out and also got a scan and blood taken. Looks like we are getting closer. The crazy lead is 21, 2 at 18, 5 at 13 and 14 and a couple smaller ones. Looks like we may trigger sooner than I thought, so maybe even Friday. Lining was tilted down again today so it measured nicely. Not taking it to heart because of what happened last time. The frustrating thing is no one can give me an answer when I get vastly different readings. I asked 2 sonographers, my RN, and the PA. Oh well...just going to go with it. 

Sounds like many of us are getting closer to retrieval!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Erm I'm due bck in Friday so atm yes every other day but I'm thinking I'm not going to be ready to trigger just yet was scheduled to trigger on say but will more then likely be bck in on Monday for another check of the follicles as their nt near to the clinics limit yet


----------



## goingforit

Hi Merry and Mdc. 

Yes I assume all clinics do things differently for us. I'm on day 3 of stims but don't get scanned again till day 6 of stims. 

Wow Ellie that's a lot of stim days...I'm a bit of a scaredy cat with needles and not looking forward to the cetrotide...as it has a bigger needle. 

Good luck to those with their egg retrieval soon.


----------



## star_e

mdc - around what number does the lining need to get to? i think your plan sounds good, give those others time to grow and to build the lining. glad you are getting closer. fx!

19 - sounds like youve got lots of follies growing! thats great. during my cycle we upped the dose twice. and i honestly didnt really feel like anything was happening down there either. i ended up knowing it was getting close to the time due to my cm. so my cm was actually pretty helpful b/c it didnt start to turn into ewcm until we were close to trigger time. oh and btw, i stimmed for 22 days. hope everything goes well at your next appointment!

goingforit - welcome! good luck at next appointment!

merry mary - glad things are coming along. what were you taking before gonal-f? 

afm - tomorrow we find out the day 3 report. fx. still uncomfortable when going to the bathroom. and they have had me on this antibiotic which i am thankfully finished with b/c it made me feel super nauseous.


----------



## Merry Mary

Mdc - How frustrating about the wrong clinic! But at least they worked it out. I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Star - I'm doing mild IVF so there was nothing before the Gonal F. There are a lot less stimms with this protocol and for a shorter amount of time. I will start adding in Cetrotide tomorrow. I should be triggering sometime next week. The goal with mild IVF is less quantity of eggs and better quality. So only one or two eggs get collected each round. My clinic does three rounds of collection before transferring back. Our first round was a failed round. Second round collected 3 eggs and 2 fertilised. One is a 8 cell, one is a blastocyst - both frozen now. At the end of the current round - we will transfer back anything fresh or failing that - we will do FET.


----------



## Rq120

star - I hope you get a good report today! Thinking of you


----------



## star_e

merry mary - i see. i had heard of mild ivf but didnt really know how it differed. glad to hear you have some frozen. i hope you get very great quality eggs this go around. so you will do a fresh transfer this cycle? or do a frozen next cycle? fx for you.

rq120 - thank you for thinking of me and asking about my report. thats so sweet. doc called today and said all 17 are dividing and doing their thing. so as of today, they've all made it. i was very happy to hear this. i read an article that said after day 3 many people lose around half of the day 3 number by day 5 (of course people can loose all or more or even less, thats just what this article said). so im just going to hope for the best. nothing i can do but cheer those embies on. doc said embryologist will come in on saturday to check them and freeze any blastocysts and that if some of them have not made it to that day, he or she will come in on sunday to see if there are any day 6s. no one will call me over the weekend. so i'll have to wait till monday to find out. my fx.


----------



## Mdc

So worst case scenario for me. Scan today showed a good number of mature follies (less than last time) but I was fine because my biggest focus was on my lining. Lining good and then...the doc called because my progesterone level jumped today so that makes a transfer success unlikely. So we are now just going to wait for a day and do a final ultrasound and hope to get one good egg and freeze it. Then back to square one for a fix for my lining. This is just plain awful. Trying to be positive for the follies growing...but man this is hard.


----------



## star_e

mdc - so sorry to hear that. i take it its not possible to take progesterone as a supplement to improve the lining so that a transfer would be possible? or did it jump in that its too high? i hope your follies continue to do well, sending you lots of luck for your next scan.


----------



## star_e

did any of you feel like you needed extra deodorant while taking fertility meds? i wear the same amount of deodorant as i used to and have done nothing different and yet i feel like i need more deodorant mid-day. i know its the summer and its hotter outside, so maybe that has something to do with it, but its just really unusual b/c usually my morning deodorant application is all i need.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Mdc - I'm so sorry. That sucks. Hugs. Did they offer any suggestions of what affected the progesterone. You didn't have that issue with your last stim cycle, right?

Really hope it works itself back into an okay range but if not they can figure out how to get your lining to cooperate for a frozen transfer then. 

So sorry you are going through this.

Star - really hope you get a good report back tomorrow!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Just little update I'm now staying on same level of meds but I am going to stim for extra days and will now hopeful go for collection on Thurs of next week all been well next scan is now Tuesday. 

Sending love to you all x


----------



## Mdc

Thankful ladies! I went in today and it looks like we have hopefully some good follies (8 and maybe 2 more if they are not overripe). I would expect to trigger today...and then the waiting begins. My lining check today was in a normal position and it was 6.5. Oddly enough that made me feel better that it was not super optimal. I guess the moral of the story is that my lining just is not going to get big. Last month on a natural cycle I got to a 6.3 and with my e2 yesterday at almost 3k it is only a tad bigger. Guess we are just going to have to bit the bullet and try in the upcoming months as long as I am close to 6.5. Too bad next month is out because of travel. Maybe it is better for my wellbeing. I am totally shot mentally and physically at this point.


----------



## star_e

Glad you have good follies mdc. Good luck w trigger. Fx.


----------



## Rq120

MDC - sorry to hear about your progesterone. That sucks so bad. I hope you at least get good eggs 

Star - good fert report. Hope you get a bunch to make it to day 5!


----------



## goingforit

Morning ladies. Hope you are all okay. Mdc glad you've got good follicles but sorry to hear about the progesterone. 

I've just come out of my day 8 (of af) scan where my lining is triple layered and 9.6. I have 16 follicles on the right with three at 12, one overripe that she said was probably a cyst as it's already at 18. 

On the left they're smaller but she didn't seem concerned. Got to take the cetrotide from tomorrow. Back for my next scan in two days. 

Not really sure what any of it means but she mentioned the possible need for freezing them all if too many follicles grow...I assume that's to do with over stimulation.


----------



## goingforit

I know this is probably too much information but did anyone have lots of EWCM when taking stims? The past two days I've had lots...the same I would usually get when I ovulate but just lots of it.

Is this normal or could I be ovulating now? Got to start my cetrotide tomorrow so ovulation isn't being stopped yet!


----------



## elliecain

EWCM is a great sign! It means your estrogen is rising and your lining is getting thicker. I had loads during stims, but it stopped again before I triggered. I can't remember the exact days, but around the middle of stimming, when my lining got to around 10mm. My lining was 13+ when I triggered!


----------



## goingforit

elliecain said:


> EWCM is a great sign! It means your estrogen is rising and your lining is getting thicker. I had loads during stims, but it stopped again before I triggered. I can't remember the exact days, but around the middle of stimming, when my lining got to around 10mm. My lining was 13+ when I triggered!

Thank Ellie. My lining was 9.6 this morning so that's probably it . Good to know it's not anything sinister. I came out without asking questions and then wasn't sure what to make of it all.


----------



## Merry Mary

Hello ladies - I will be triggering tonight for a Wednesday morning collection. Looks like I'll have three eggs to collect! 

Learned today about the lovely progesterone suppositories I get to give myself three times a day for 12 weeks. I'll start that immediately after the retrieval. Then sometime this weekend - we transfer back! Excited, scared, happy -- all balled up into one. Eek!


----------



## goingforit

How exciting MerryMary. Wishing you all the best! 

Let us know how you get on with the suppositories...I'll be a few days behind you as at the moment they think I'll trigger Wednesday night and have egg collection on Friday! 

Hope you don't mind me asking but what sizes are the follicles for them to say trigger.


----------



## BronteForever

Yay, Merry. Great news. So excited you are to transfer finally and excited to hear about your results. Really hope you get one that sticks. Are you probably going to transfer 1 or 2 from this cycle? Or are you waiting to see how they progress after retrieval?


----------



## Mdc

Merry, best of luck for the retrieval and transfer. You must be so excited for a transfer after being so patient!

Going, sounds like you are right behind Merry. Best of luck!

Bronte, how are you doing?

So we did retrieval yesterday and got 11, and today found out 10 fertilized! Last round we got 9 and 7 fertilized. We have a way to go as after day 3 is when my eggs arrested and only 2 made it to blasts, but so far so good. On even crazier news...my progesterone on my last draw was only 0.8. The doc thinks now my high reading was maybe a lab error because it should not go up and then down like that. They are rerunning the sample and...we may TRANSFER on Friday after all. Man too many twists and turns for my sanity. I want to give the Frozen embie the best chance but after so long I am really excited to give it a shot. This month marks one year since my mmc despite trying every single month since then there have only been a couple good shots and I hope this is the one. Come on universe....PLEASE let this be the time.


----------



## goingforit

That's good news Mdc. I've got everything crossed for you. How are you feeling following ER? 

That's a bit strange about the progesterone but I'm sure they'll figure it out. 

Exciting times ahead. Hoping your embryos develop nicely over the next few days.


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - oh my goodness, you have been on a roller coaster. How exciting if you might be able to transfer after all. Yay. Congrats on the fert report. Those are great. Really hope you have more that make it to blastocyst especially with adding in the HGH.

Good luck!!

I'm doing fine - just plugging along and trying to wait until January and improve my egg quality in the process. Let us hope it's working. Saw my acupuncturist for the first time last Wednesday and that went well. She has alot she's going to work on for a holistic approach to it all.


----------



## Mdc

Going, I feel pretty good. A like achy and bloated but not to bad. 

Bronte, glad you like your acu person and they are treating in a holistic way. Being in healthcare I was a tad skeptical, but I really found acu has made a difference for me.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh, I'm a huge skeptic of acupuncture but I honestly don't even care at this point, I'm trying what I can so I don't have regrets and can move on if my next cycle fails again. That's the plan; just not to have regrets this next cycle.


----------



## goingforit

Oh that's good to hear Mdc. 

Bronte that's such a good attitude. If this cycle fails I will be doing exactly the same as you for next time. Anything is worth a shot...right!


----------



## Mdc

Bronte, I completely understand and you have a point...do all we can. I will say after a couple months of acu it did help my cm. Tmi alert...I never had it before and in April and last month we did a natural cycle and it was there. It boggles my mind that needles can make a difference, but it definitely did something for my on that front.


----------



## star_e

hey i have so much to catch up on! i had a late day. just wanted to give you all a quick update.

things went very well. i have 12 frosties. 12 out of the 17 made it to day 5 blasts. it took all day to find this out. i called them a couple of times and they were too busy to talk to me. so i was anxious the entire day. 

i am very very thankful. next step is to wait for AF to show. I am taking prometrium to induce AF. I still have a few more doses left, then AF should show within 2-3 days after last dose. Then I call doc, they do a scan to check for cycsts. if no cysts, they will put me on estrogen to build up my lining for two weeks and then schedule the transfer. but if when they scan me when AF starts i have cysts, then i have to wait another month to let them shrink down. so we shall see.


----------



## star_e

Mdc fx that your embies continue going strong and you make it to transfer! 

Merry Mary and going for it fx! Keep us updated.

Goodluknto everyone.


----------



## elliecain

Star, that is a really awesome result! Not long now... Congratulations!


----------



## Merry Mary

Star - Fantastic results! Now - stay away cysts! You've got this.

Mdc - Awesome collection! I have my fingers crossed for strong, healthy eggies for you. Sending good vibes your way! I'm glad to know we may be going through transfer within a few days of each other.

Bronte - I think we will wait and see how everything looks after retrieval. Right now, the plan is to put back two. For what it's worth - I love my acu lady. Rather it's mumbo jumbo or not - I always come out of there more relaxed and I really appreciate having someone to talk to about all this process. Last night - my lower back was aching so badly but by the time I left - I felt great. I still feel great this morning. She has made a huge difference.


----------



## goingforit

Such fantastic news Star! You must be so happy with that number! 

Wishing all you ladies all the best!


----------



## BronteForever

Star - wonderful results! Yay, you have lots to work with. Really hope the FET goes well!

Merry - I think it sounds like you have a great plan. Hope you get to transfer two and they stick! And that's my goal with Acu - not that I think it's not helpful for other things, I'm just not convinced of it's benefits at improving egg quality specifically especially since that's one of them that's not as proven. I think it has been shown to help with infertility in general but egg quality is a big maybe. But the good thing is that I also suffer from lower back pain, sinus issues, and can always use stress relief. So I'm definitely looking forward to having her help with those, and I agree that one of the main benefits to all of it is to just feel like I'm doing something and having someone in my corner. I love that she's taking a holistic approach and really listening to me and checking out all my body's symptoms to try to get me feeling good overall. No western doctors have done that at all for me and I can't tell you how much I appreciate that.


----------



## Mdc

Star that is awesome! Good luck with the FET. Should be easy peasy for you after IVF!

Merry so close now! Best of luck!

Big hello to everyone else. 

So false alarm my lab work still showed a leak of progesterone when the reran the sample. Doc is baffled and has never seen anything like it before. Go figure...leave it to me to have something crazy happen. She said we could transfer but if it does not work we will wonder if that was the cause and my lining was only 6.5 so not super awesome either. Right now that is the only embie we know we have so don't want to waste it. Ugh this is seriously ridiculous. Oh well. The goal is to just hopefully grow lots of awesome follies to get PGS rock stars and then see what we can do about the lining. I am now going to add Chinese herbs to the mix, go back on my supplements, and hope this helps. I think Sept will be a wash because I have to travel right around O time. If I O after I get back I may just go in for a lining check. I have an Wtf appt on sept 6 to develop a plan. I think I may be the first wtf appt ever before I even transfer a single friggin egg.


----------



## star_e

Merry Mary glad you've had a good experience w acupuncture! I'm going to my first appointment tomorrow. The lady wants my fsh, Amh, progesterone and some other numbers as well as DH motility level and count. Not sure why they need that. Called the clinic last week and they still haven't given me the info. It's a really struggle to get info for them. I called four times yesterday to get my fert report. I'm hoping those numbers are not necessary to do a good job bc I'd have to really be calling the clinic constantly for that info. 

Bronte - I have other issues too that I'd like solved w acupuncture. Pains and sleep issues so hopefully I'll get an overall improvement. Has it helped w sinus issues for you? Or too early to tell?

Mdc - so sorry about the progesterone. I like your pgs Rock star phrase. Fx that you get rock stars soon. I hope the herbs are helpful. So your plan is to freeze and then transfer when lining is right?


----------



## star_e

Is it weird that I've been spotting everyday since ER which was last Monday? I just need a panty liner but not sure if it's something I should be concerned with. Haven't told clinic yet. Was thinking I'd tell them when AF starts and I go in for scan.


----------



## Mdc

Star, yes that is the plan get my lining somewhat normal and transfer a pgs embie or maybe two if we are lucky to have a couple. Is the spotting still red or more brown? It could be left over from the procedure or even AF. Last time I started day 7 after the ER (had a Lupron trigger).


----------



## BronteForever

star - I also started spotting around 4 days post retrieval (but I normally spot before my period - mostly brown blood) and then my period itself started 7 days post transfer. I didn't have spotting right after the procedure though, so it might be something related to the procedure itself since you said you were in some pain. You are likely fine especially if your pain didn't get worse, but if you want feel free to tell your doctor and see what they say.

Mdc - my goodness, hopefully they work everything out and can get you to transfer. I told my doctor for my next cycle there is no way in h*** I was just going to let my embryos go without trying to transfer next time even if they aren't looking good, because I just couldn't even imagine going through this process and no even making it to one transfer. You've had it even worse with two cycles now and I can't imagine what an emotional roller coaster you are going through. I really hope they can get the lining fixed and ready for a transfer. Good luck.


----------



## star_e

my spotting has been ever since the ER and its red, its very very little, but has been everyday for the past week. and my pain has gone away and it never got worse over time. so hopefully its fine, ill mention it to doc at next appointment.


----------



## goingforit

Thinking of you Merry...hope your egg collection goes well. 

Hope everyone else is moving along nicely.

I had my scan this morning and they measured 44 follicles :-/ However she said there should be 16 they should be able to use on Friday. 

Triggering tonight ready for collection on Friday. They mentioned ohss again today and that they may need to freeze them all this cycle. It's all a bit worrying but I'm going to make myself a shopping list with lots of high protein foods. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rq120

Goingforit - Wow! 44 follicles! Wishing you the best for ER.

MDC - thinking of you. I pray they can get your lining figured out. 

Star - hopefully you can transfer next cycle. No Cysts!!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all! Sorry it's been a while - I had to check out a bit since our BFN a few weeks ago. But here is my update..

We had our wtf appointment with the doc yesterday. I must say she is very doom and gloom. Said after our 2 IVF attempts that showed that we've done all we can do and that any more attempts are likely to have the same, negative, results. Of course the donor egg talk again. But since doing my research, I know that DOR is not a death sentence. I wish she was more encouraging like, well let's try something else, or "there are other protocols that you might respond better to" but she isn't. 

That said she said if I want to keep trying we can - just don't get my hopes up. SO, I asked about Estrogen priming, and she said we can try that. Although I'm technically not a low responder (or am I? They got 4 eggs at both my retrievals) But I find it strange that it's me suggesting the protocols. She doesn't seem very gung-ho about trying to work with my DOR - just keeps saying the likelihood is low, and that anything I do/take/eat/change in protocols isn't going to help anything. :( 

That said, we are finishing off this month as a natural cycle, then next month's cycle starting estrogen priming after I ovulate. (I secretly so want to get pregnant naturally this month just to show her! But I know it won't happen.) I've also started taking Chinese herbs, which I figure - hey can't hurt - really I'll do anything at this point. and by delaying things a bit, I am giving my body a month break from all the meds, while giving me more time to have been on good quality DHEA and CoQ10. 

Anyone know anything about estrogen priming? This is exhausting.


----------



## Mdc

Bronte, it is quite the roller coaster and we always have been for pgs only transfers...who knew the problems we would encounter. I hear you on at least doing a fresh and in hindsight I would likely be almost out of my first trimester by now. For us though after my mc...we felt this was the best course of action. 

Merry, I hope you are doing well. 

Hiker, I just started Chinese herbs (a specific combo for lining) this morning. I was kind worried they would like crap, but it is really not bad. I have heard that the estrogen priming is good and would be a shot to see what happens. What protocols have you previously been on? 

Going, holy follies! Best of luck. How high is your estrogen? I agree with high protein and add in high salt after ER. I added cottage cheese, beef jerky, lots of chicken, boiled eggs, and Gatorade after my retrieval. I think it helped this time because I am so much less bloated. 

Got the call from the doc and 9 of the 10 are going strong. In talking with the doc (a substitute doc today) I said it was good but worried that last time after day 3 they tanked. He said looking at last time many of them had extra cells which usually means they are likely not chromosomal normal. Geez...would have been nice to know that last time so I could have prepared myself. Luckily this time 7 are 7-8 cell and 2 are 9 so they are looking optimal which is good. Final report on Sat. Yikes!


----------



## star_e

hiker - so sorry about your doc. i wish she was more encouraging and the type of person who would pull out all the stops. that type of energy is what the ideal would be. wish it wasnt you suggesting the protocols. i mean thats fine, but i just wish she had some ideas, especially with her expertise in the field. Im glad shes going to work with you on another cycle and that she was receptive to your idea of estrogen priming. really hope a new method will result in a much deserved bfp for you. kmfx.

mdc - wow, great news. sounds very encouraging. cant wait for your saturday update. good luck!

going - good luck with ER! 

afm - did my first acupuncture appointment today. i must say it was really uncomfortable. especially the one placed in one of my feet. i was laying there just waiting for it to be taken out. when i rolled over and she did the back side, that was all fine, but my foot was still aching. it was a throbbing ache. does anyone know why it would hurt so much? Im going to keep doing it, if it will at all help with transfer. i just wish it wasnt so uncomfortable. i thought the acupuncturist was very nice and well informed. she gave me some advice about dieting due to my pcos. at first, i wasnt that receptive, but it sunk in a bit later. she recommended that i cut out dairy, sugar and gluten due to my pcos. many people have told me that, including my obgyn (she mostly said cut out sugar) but Ive always thought that was impossible. for me at least. when she said it could affect implantation, i thought maybe its something i should try. Im not going to cut anything out b/c i cant do that. ill just try to limit it some, mostly the sugar. i do eat quite a bit of it. ill try to eat more veggies, protein and fruit. 

i feel really crampy too. tonight is my last night of prometrium. my body is basically begging to just have a period. i can feel it. Ive spotted everyday since retrieval and i just want AF to come. i am not going to be surprised if i have cysts. i hope i dont, but the acupuncturist said its not uncommon, especially after so many eggs were retrieved. heres to hoping that i dont have cysts and can move forward with a transfer this month.


----------



## Merry Mary

Star - I'm sorry you didn't like the acupuncture. Sometimes my lady hits a nerve but it usually goes away pretty quickly. Maybe try another session and see how it goes. 

Mdc - I am sending so much luck and good thoughts your way for a great report on Saturday! Go eggies go! Also, thanks for the reminder about beef jerky - last time I was home in the States I bought a big pack. I busted that out this morning. Man, I forgot how good beef jerky is!

Going - way to kick some tail with all those follicles! Great job!

Hiker - it's great to get an update from you. Wishing you so much luck with the priming and Chinese herbs. I took three weeks of Chinese herbs to get rid of my cysts from my cancelled cycle. Much to my surprise (and the doctor's) they worked a charm! Keep us updated when you can.

AFM - Egg collection went great yesterday. Three eggs collected and hubby's sample was the best quality they've seen from him. Got the call today that two of the three eggs fertilised and look great. So I am booked in for a transfer tomorrow afternoon at 2pm!!! I can't believe it's so soon but they said the eggs are most happy inside so let's get them back in there! Also after a long talk with the doctor - we've decided to only put one embryo back. If this round fails - we will go for two next time. 

I am absolutely thrilled and excited, maybe a touch nervous and scared but mostly just relieved. I'm ready! I will update tomorrow after transfer then I will probably take a break from the board during my wait. Just so I can distract myself without obsessing.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, I was just catching up here.

Congrats Merry and good luck on the transfer.

Mdc I really hope this works for you, seems like you've been through a rough cycle!

Hello to everyone else, I'm here cheering you on!!


----------



## BronteForever

Merry - that's wonderful news. So excited you get to transfer tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Yay!


----------



## Mdc

Star, my feet are definitely the hardest part of acu for me. Sometimes it is easier than others. The only thing that I have found is to take a deep breath in and then a forceful breath out as it goes in and she twists it. I can feel it still and sometimes there is a wince, but tolerable. I find the more anxious I am the worse it is. Try to keep at it and I hope it gets better. Good luck with cutting out sugar and hope a non cyst AF is on its way. 

Merry, what transfer all ready...so excited for you! PUPO :wohoo: I will be cheering you on while you are in your TWW and cannot wait your good news!

Thanks everyone for their well wishes! Looks like I will be out next month because of travel, but the next one it will be on like donkey kong as long as AF cooperates. 

Hiker hope you are feeling better once everything has sunk in. 

Going, hope you are enjoying your first inj free day and are ready for retrieval tomorrow. 
Hopeing this lucky thread keeps on going!


----------



## Rq120

Hiker - I can't remember, where are you from again (US, UK, etc). I personally might be looking for a second opinion if you can. Having to suggest different protocols would scare me. I know in the US there are a few clinics that specialize in DOR (one in New York). Man! Why does all of this have to be so hard....


----------



## Cookieb

Star, if they put a needle in and it hurts, say something- they don't have to use that point, they can use a point further up or down the line. Also, some points are more sensitive at various times of the month. 

Merry - yay!!! Tomorrow's so close!

Hiker so sorry your doc isn't trying harder :(


Afm- nothing new. Just stopping by to say hi and check on you ladies. Hope everyone else is doing well <3


----------



## star_e

merry - so great you are doing a transfer! super exciting. please do update us. kmftx.

mdc - do you know why they do the feet? i didnt ask her. Im going to do it b/c Ive heard good things about it and Im willing to do anything. but even my hands hurt from it. my feet and hands were sore. its not like a sharp pain, its like a distinct ache. feels bruised. ill try the breathing exercise you suggested. maybe that will help.

cookie- good to know. Im going to ask her if the hands and feet are important to do and if she can make it hurt less. 

nothing else is new, just waiting for AF to show.

wishing everyone well.


----------



## star_e

for those of you that are doing or have done acupuncture for infertility, where do they put the needles? i just did some research and it seems like for most people they put the needles near the belly button/stomach/ovary area. my session did not include any of that. it was like feet, hands, maybe one stomach and head and then several on my back. do they switch it up every time?


----------



## Merry Mary

Hi Star - my experience with acupuncture is she switches it up depending on where I am in my cycle. Hands, feet and the top of the head are common. They are treating your whole body - not just your uterus. And your back is effective for your uterus too. It sounds like this might be too stressful for you. Perhaps you could try something else. I have a good friend who is deathly afraid of needles so she did reflexology instead of acupuncture. Good luck


----------



## elliecain

There was one on the ankle/foot called "temple of the child".
I had shooting pain from one on my inside wrist a few times. I asked her not to do it, as it left me bruised and that distant ache for a few days. I sometimes had achey feet afterwards too. 
She used to change up where she did it. Usually 1 or 2 on tummy, one in forehead and then sometimes feet, sometimes wrist. One time I had one hear my armpit, a couple of times in my scalp, top of head. I never had any in my back.
The first time I went, she did a load on my tummy and held burning charcoal over them. Apparently I had a cold uterus and some blockages. From then on, my periods were a bit heavier and I stopped getting certain PMT symptoms.

The most important thing is to feel relaxed. If you are not, you need to let them know and they can change it.


----------



## goingforit

Back from egg collection...got 11 eggs. Since I've been quite sick...anyone else experience that?

We are having isci now as husbands sperm wasn't showing to be fast enough.

Hugs for everyone x


----------



## Merry Mary

Transfer went well yesterday and so the waiting begins. It really was as simple as a pap smear...with a full bladder. We decided to only transfer one embryo back - the best of the two fresh ones we had. I went home afterwards and chilled for the rest of the day. I have a blood test scheduled for 7 September.

This is a long weekend for us in the UK so we are planning a fairly quiet long weekend. I plan to make a big batch of soup this afternoon. I am meeting girl friends for tea on Sunday. Then more relaxing Monday. Somewhere in there is an acupuncture session too.

I have to give huge kudos for my clinic - everyone from the front desk check in lady to the doctor and nurse who did my transfer wished us good luck. I had several hugs too. It was really sweet.


----------



## star_e

merry mary - love the sound of your weekend. soup, tea, relaxation! perfect for your embie too :) so happy your transfer went well. sending you warm energy and positive thoughts for a successful implantation. fx.

going - great egg collection! when do you get your first update? fx that they develop nicely. in terms of getting sick, ive had a chronic cough for a while, but it started before ER and still has not gone away. i did get constipated for two days and i bled every single day for a week, but very little. similar to spotting. i was crampy and it hurt to urinate for three days. 

ellie - thanks for the feedback. i think at my next appointment i will have her adjust it if i feel discomfort. im going to keep at it and figure out what works best to get me to feel relaxed. i have another appointment next week and im pretty curious to see if its more relaxing or just a better experience since i know what to expect. did your place play music while you lay there or was it quiet? mind didnt play any music so im thinking ill take my headphones and play something relaxing.


----------



## goingforit

Thanks star. We got our report this morning....only 3 have fertilised. Feeling a bit gutted tbh...I think because I was told I had lots of follicles I thought we'd have more of a chance. Fx they survive and we get to make a transfer. 

The natural ivf all failed to take...they said this explained the unexplained fertility. 

They're supposed to be ringing with the next report on bank holiday Monday. Feeling anxious now.

Wishing you all the best MerryMary! 

Music sounds like a good idea Star...I might dig some relaxation music out myself.


----------



## elliecain

Going, it only takes 1. I was gutted that only 2 of mine started dividing but they popped them straight back in and 1 took. It's fine. I also only found out just before that there was a problem with the sperm (antibodies) and I found it reassuring that there had been a reason all along and this would now work! Fingers firmly crossed for you.

Star, no, there was no music at mine. It was way too quiet in fact and I used to hear my tummy rumbling. I often ended up talking to the acupuncturist because the total silence was off putting. I never thought to bring music. Good plan.


----------



## goingforit

Thank you Ellie, that's really encouraging. Do you think they'll check on them tomorrow and get me in if they're concerned? I just hope they make it to Monday if that's when they check them next.


----------



## elliecain

It depends on their policies. I had a fert report on the evening of retrieval (day 0) then they rang me 2 days later (day 2) to say they would be putting them back in that afternoon! I'd expected to go to day 5, so was really shocked! Most clinics like to leave them undisturbed for at least one day.


----------



## goingforit

Yes today they said they still expected to go to day 5 but that they'd ring me on Monday so tomorrow is probably the day of leaving them alone to do what they need to! 

Thanks for the encouraging response. I'm sure they'll do what's best for me...now I need to have faith in it!


----------



## Rq120

Going - sorry to hear about the poor fert report. I'm crossing my fingers for you and wishing you the best of luck. Grow embies, grow!!!

Merry - congrats on being PUPO. Best wishes for you!!!


----------



## BronteForever

Going - I'm pulling for you as well. Sorry to hear the fertilization wasn't what you were expecting but at least you have more answers as to what the issue is and you still have three embryos so really hoping they grow and develop.


----------



## star_e

Going - I so hope your embies pull through! all it takes is one good embie to make it to transfer. Sending positive thoughts your way. Cheering for you and your embies!


----------



## goingforit

Thank you ladies. I had a really tough night... My stomach bloated and was incredibly painful last night...it feels like I've got so much trapped wind inside...is this normal? Like sharp twinges and an exttldinary stiff stomach...even up to my ribs.

After a bad night I intend to stay on the sofa today and try to recuperate.


----------



## star_e

Going - I was in a lot of pain when I came out of ER. After a few hours it was manageable. My stomach did bloat but I didn't feel like air was trapped. is it any better today? I'd say if it gets worse or does not subside by tonight or if you are alarmed then check in with your doc. Discomfort is normal but should be something Tylenol can help manage. I was uncomfortable for three days and constipated. That gave me cramps too.


----------



## goingforit

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd give you all am update. I haven't been very well. I was sick last night and then that continued this morning to the point where I couldn't even keep fluids down. Rang the on call doctor who wanted me to go to hospital for a drip but I asked for one more chance...ice cream and ice lolly. This worked...so far they've stayed down and I feel much more human! 

Had a call this morning from the embroyologist...

All are still going. Two are the top quality and 8 cells and 1 is 3b (I think he said) which he described as fair quality. Going till day 5 so fx they turn into a blastocyst. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Rq120

Going - I hope you are feeling better. Good news on the embie report. I hope they all make it!!


----------



## elliecain

Great news on the embies and I'm sorry you've been so ill. Be careful, OHSS would not be good xx


----------



## BronteForever

Going - definitely keep an eye on everything carefully. Hope you feel better. Great news on the embryo report. Yay!


----------



## rebecca822

Going, great news on your 3 embies!!
Keep well hydrated to avoid ohss. Feel good and let us know what they're up to after your next report!


----------



## star_e

going - so sorry you've had a rough time after ER. i felt a lot of discomfort, but not being able to keep fluids down is so hard. im glad you are keeping them down now. just take good care and monitor yourself closely. really happy your embies are going strong. my fx that they all make it to blastocyst. good luck and keep us updated.

afm - tomorrow i have my appointment to check to see if i have cysts. fx that i don't, but i wont be surprised if i do.


----------



## BronteForever

Good luck Star!! Does that mean you are moving straight into your FET then if there aren't cysts? Really hope it's good news!


----------



## star_e

I hope so too! If no cysts, then we will move straight to FET. I'll find out soon. I have another acu appointment tomorrow. Even if I have cysts I'll continue to do that until the FET.


----------



## Mdc

Going, yikes I hope you are still feeling better and are getting ready for the big day! Very exciting!

Star, best of luck today with your appt. 

Afm we got good news from the embryologist for the final count. The hgh really helped the day 5s and we are set to get the pgs results next Tuesday. Overall very happy!


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - how many did you have then that made it to blast compared to last time. I'm really considering adding HGH for next time, but most of what I've read on it, shows it as helping for "low responder" category, which I'm not sure I really fit since I had 14 eggs retried - they were just super low quality. 

Excited you got some good news and hopefully you can get everything else worked out.


----------



## goingforit

Thank you all for your kind wishes. I thought we had turned the corner but no...I was sick again. Just spoke to the nurse on call whose told me it soinds like ohss and to be prepared for it not to go ahead tomorrow. To be honest I feel like death so it's a bit of a relief.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I've been 'lurking' but so busy no time to post but goingforit I just had to post I suffered severe late onset ohss and was extremely poorly hospitalised and 10 plus litres drained I'm sure yours won't be so bad especially if they don't do transfer BUT try to drink as much water as you can even tho you are being sick it's crucial as your body is dehydrating the follicles are pulling all water from your body, eat chicken in small snacks seriously it makes a difference,eggs as many as you can and it will eventually get better. You need to watch how much you are peeing and make sure it's not too concentrated if so you may have to go for IV fluids to help get you better. I seriously hope this is minor for you - if you want any help just shout I've been through it only a matter of weeks ago! Good news is that it should only last a few weeks as long as they don't transfer....if their is any doubt about ohss it's not worth it I nearly ended up in high dependency as couldn't breath and had to go to theatre for a drain to be fitted to drain all excess fluid. It's not worth it ...not that I would have believed anyone if I was told this prior to transfer but I just had to say because I wouldn't wish what I went through on anyone &#128584;. Best of luck and hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## star_e

Going - I am so sorry you are going through this. I can only imagine how awful it must feel. I also understand your relief. I didn't have ohss and some part of me felt relieved when we decided not to transfer bc I just felt so uncomfortable. Your situation is serious if it's ohss and am sending you warm wishes for a speedy recovery.

Nimbec - my goodness that sounds so terrible. I'm so sorry you had to go through it!

Afm - got cleared to begin prep for FET. There was one very small cyst but doc says it's not a problem. So I'm taking estrogen three times a day for two weeks. Then I will go in for a scan. Then take progesterone for one week. Then if lining is good I'll get the transfer. I really thought I'd have to wait another cycle - very thankful to begin prepping for it. Any tips on things to do?


----------



## Mdc

Bronte, last time I had 9 retrieved and 7 made it to day 3 and then only 2 made it. This time we retrieved 11 and 7 made it to blasts. My doc is a firm believer that it works for quality and not necessarily quantity. Obviously I need to wait for pgs but this time I have many more eggs and at a higher quality. 

Going, so sorry you feel so awful and sad you may not get to transfer tomorrow. Best to get you in optimal condition for the embies. 

Star great news on the FET! I don't believe you had any lining issues so just be a good patient and remember to take your meds :winkwink: I did add more protein and blood building foods (eg beets). Also plenty of acu!


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks Mdc - this is all great news and really hoping your PGS results come back great as well.


----------



## goingforit

Thanks again ladies. Took a turn for the worst last night and I'm now in hospital as I couldn't even keep fluids down. Hopefully they'll update regarding my embryos anyhow. 

Thanks for all ur concerns. Thanks Nimbec it's not much fun but I'm waiting to see what the doctor says this morning. Got Iv and antisickness


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Going - was so hoping you'd get to avoid that, but really hope they can get you fixed up and back to normal quickly. Since you didn't transfer yet, you should have an easier time of it and can be thankful for that. Just rest up and hope the FET goes well then! Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mdc

Going, oh no! I was hoping you would be able to stay healthy enough to not have to be in the hospital. I wish you a speedy recovery and excited to hear about the awesome embies!


----------



## star_e

Going - I'm so sorry that it has continued to get worse. I hope you are experiencing some respite from the pain w the IV. I'm sure you body will/does feel winded from it all. I hope that it gets better soon! That you don't have to be there too long. Sending you the warmest wishes for comfort and recovery. 

Mdc - so happy about your blasts. Fx that pg testing goes well. Thanks for the protein tip. How much acu did you do or recommend - once a week or twice a week? I've also read about acu pressure points which I'm going to start doing at home. I have many alarms set for the meds. Still scared I'll forget.


----------



## elliecain

star_e said:


> I have many alarms set for the meds. Still scared I'll forget.

I downloaded the most amazing app that I used during IVF and still use now, as I'm still on quite a few meds (until next Tuesday - yay!).
It's called Medisafe and is free. I'd highly recommend it :)


----------



## star_e

sounds like a great app. Thanks for the recommendation. 

So for those of you have done FETs, did estrogen make you feel nauseated and exhausted? I'm so so tired and feel sick after taking the estrogen.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi everyone! 
Just a quick update.... I started my FET cycle a few days ago. Just pumping myself full of estrogen for the next couple weeks!


----------



## BronteForever

Time - great news and good luck!


----------



## star_e

Good luck time! I'm doing the same. Taking estrogen which makes me exhausted. Didn't think that's the effect it would have on me. Hopefully it doesn't for you. I hope the transfer leads to a bfp! Good luck.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi Ladies! 
So TMI... But have any of you had leaking nipples? I know it can be normal, especially when on so many hormones but I've been on estrogen multiple times and this only started a couple cycles ago. 
It's just annoying! It's staining my bras!


----------



## rebecca822

Timetotry said:


> Hi Ladies!
> So TMI... But have any of you had leaking nipples? I know it can be normal, especially when on so many hormones but I've been on estrogen multiple times and this only started a couple cycles ago.
> It's just annoying! It's staining my bras!

Personally I have not. I would ask your dr of its normal. Also, you can try putting a nursing pad in your bra.


----------



## Rq120

Time - I have not either.


----------



## Merry Mary

Hello ladies -

I just wanted to update you that I had my blood test today and it's a :bfp:

My beta was 337! I have an early scan booked for the end of the month to see how things are going. 

Had a bit of scare on Monday when I had some spotting. I thought it was too late to be implantation bleeding. Had me quite worried. But the nurse explained that sometimes you just get that. Just keep an eye on it. It hasn't come back, thankfully. 

Sorry that I was a ghost during the 2ww - I was just trying to relax and be zen. 

Now to catch up on what's happening with everyone!


----------



## star_e

Time I have not had that happen. I'd check in w doc just to make sure. Is it everyday?

Merry Mary OMG congrats!!!! So exciting!:wohoo: Keep us updated on how everything goes! I forget but how many did you transfer? So exciting!!!!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Merry, that is awesome news!!! Enjoy every second xx


----------



## BronteForever

Merry - huge congrats. So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Merry!!! SO happy for you!!!!!

Timetotry- hope you have a fab fet and sticky bfp ;) urgh leaking sounds unpleasant! The things we put ourselves through right! 

Fx and stalking everyone else xx


----------



## Rq120

OMG Merry, huge congrats! I hope we see some more BFPs!!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay merry congratulations!!!!! 

Time sounds horrible, fingers crossed it stops soon xx


----------



## Mdc

Merry, that is amazing news!!!! You have been so patient and I am so happy your LO is growing perfectly!

Time, good luck on the FET. Not sure either about the discharge. Usually that is do to higher prolactin levels, but might just be something else. I agree to check with your doc. 

Star, yippee...cannot believe you are FET ready to!

For the FET girls how many are you putting back in?

We got the report and 3 normal embies! Not too bad for my old eggies. Kind of got greedy and wanted one more this round, but will happy to have 4 on ice. Crazy thing is that two of the 5 grades were abnormal. The other two were fine and one 3bb was normal. Geez goes to so you grading is not always everything. The goal is maybe a natural cycle if I O after a work trip next week. Talking with the doc she says now that we have more than just one she would consider transferring at a lower lining. #1 I have been preggo before and lost not due to lining issues #2 she thinks it is just me...my highest lining was probably only a 7. Anyways after really a year since my mmc and really only having one or two chances because of everything I am ready for this to happen!


----------



## star_e

Mdc that is such great news. So happy you will get to do a transfer! And fx for your natural cycle. how many will you transfer?

M next appointment is Tuesday where we will check the lining. If good I'll do progesterone for 5 days. We have decided to transfer two bc we would rather error on the side of twins (knowing well of the risks associated w twin pgs) than zero. Of course there are no guarantees. Even if we transfer two we still might get a bfn. We did not do pgs testing. So we think two is best for us.


----------



## elliecain

I transferred 2 and one stuck. Good luck Star!

Mdc, you know how chuffed I am for you. I can't wait until you are finally PUPO. Yippee!


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc, great news about the embies! So glad you got so many this round, and I'm excited for you to transfer!

Star - wonderful news that you will hopefully be transferring soon as well!


----------



## Timetotry

We are going to transfer 1 embryo at a time. For a couple reasons. 
1. Our doctor said that transferring 2 will only increase the chances by about 5%. Since we only have 2 frozen, that 5% didn't seem worth it when we could have a 40% chance twice. 
2. We are okay with the chance of twins, but triplets is too risky. They told us that day 5 blasts have a higher twinning rate, so putting 2 in there we could end up with 2+ babies. I personally know someone who did a day 5 transfer of 2 embryos and got triplets! 

It's definitely a personal decision, but that's what we feel most comfortable with.


----------



## rebecca822

Huge congrats Merry!!!

Mdc that's great news, keep us posted!

Star E- let us know what happens tomorrow.

Such a lucky lucky thread!!


----------



## star_e

So my appointment went well. Lining is 9. I'll keep taking the estrogen and add progesterone starting Saturday night (while still taking the estrogen). Transfer will be next Thursday. She didn't even ask me if we were doing one or two. Is this something I should call and tell them or is telling them day of okay? Not sure if they need to prepare differently for one vs two. Also what is a good lining number? I'm at 9 as of today but It should keep building since I'm still taking estrogen. Does it stop building once I start taking the progesterone?


----------



## Timetotry

Hi star! 
We talked about the number we wanted to transfer before we started to our fet cycle, and had to give a signed consent form this week before our transfer can happen. Maybe call you clinic and check? 
How many do you have frozen? 
I've been on estrogen for 14 days. I had a lining check 2 days ago and my lining was 8mm, which they said was great and I started my progesterone that evening. I've had thicker lining before (1.2cm) but that was on estrogen and stims and since I'm not stimming I think it makes sense since my body won't be producing additional estrogen from developing follicles. Not sure if it keeps building once you start estrogen, I've only ever had one post-ov ultrasound and can't remember how it compared. I think you're good with your 9.
My transfer is scheduled for Fri, 3 days to go!


----------



## star_e

Time wow 3 days till you transfer! How exciting. Fx! How do you take your progesterone? Are there any special things you are doing during this time before your FET? 

I start progesterone Saturday night. I think I will def call them to make sure everything is in order. I'm surprised they didn't ask today so I'll just make the call tomorrow to touch base w them.


----------



## BronteForever

Best wishes for your transfers Star and Time. So exciting!

Star - I'd definetly call and double check everything.


----------



## Fern81

Star and Time I hope you both get bfps!!! Both those lining numbers sound great :) I've heard if lining is too thick a cycle can also be cancelled (it starts to shed early & suboptimal blood flow). That almost happened to me and I had to drastically cut down my estrogen. Again, yours sound perfect though :).

Will you be testing early or wait for the official test date? 

Every finger and toe crossed for those frosties!


----------



## star_e

Fern - Thanks for the support. I want to say I'll wait till the official test date but I'm not sure. Right now just praying everything goes well on Thursday. I've heard the transfer procedure is pretty simple but still just a bit anxious.


----------



## elliecain

Transfer was almost an anticlimax for me... such an important procedure, over and done in 10 minutes, I walked out like nothing had happened! Good luck :)


----------



## Rq120

Yup transfer is super quick and easy. It's a lot like a pap procedure. Best of luck to everyone getting a transfer. How exciting!!


----------



## Fern81

Happy transfer day Timetotry!!!


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks Fern! 
I'm pupo again! 
Transferred a 4BB blast. So its more developed then our previous transfers. The lab kept saying how great it looked and that it was a big one. Fingers crossed it sticks!


----------



## BronteForever

Yay congrats on being PUPO, Time. Really hope this is the lucky one for you! Great news that the lab thinks it's good and more developed! Was this your first FET too? Hopefully that's the change you needed and it's good news!

Star - did you transfer yesterday? Hope it went well!


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks gals! 
Yes this was my first FET. my other 2 transfers were fresh. 
The FET cycles seems so easy and less involved! 
I'm hoping that less stress on my body, less meds and this little (big!) blast are what finally works!


----------



## elliecain

I had a 4B embie put back in... and look what happened! B for Best and Brilliant and Baby!


----------



## Fern81

All the best for you and your great quality blast!! <3


----------



## Mdc

Time, :wohoo: being PUPO so exciting! Does your doc recommend any bed rest?

Star, have you transferred yet?

Hello to everyone else...especially the preggo stalkers. :haha:

This cycle I am doing a natural one and when I went for a liking check it was around 9, but bad news is it was really tilted and shadowy. Ugh!!!! I did trigger like they asked me to last night and will talk to my doc since she is on call today. Ahhh...don't know what to do I am leaning toward just doing it but also so worried about my lining not being the best. This all around sucks. My biggest fear is not necessarily wasting a pgs normal since I have four but really a miscarriage. I know this is no news to everyone but this is never easy.


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - you have had a really hard time. What does the "shadowy" part suggest? I think you just have to go for it and hope for the best. There's definetly no guarantees but really hope you have success with your transfer.


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks everyone! 
No bedrest or any modifications recommended. They said to go on with life like normal. Although I won't be working out during the tww, and I traded out of my night shifts for the next couple of weeks just to be extra cautious. 
I have 4 days off work but that's just how my schedule and FET worked out. 
I have a bunch of baking to do for events over the next week, I'm not looking forward to being on my feet in the kitchen too much but it could be a great distraction

Mdc- what does shadowy lining mean?


----------



## elliecain

I think Mdc's shadowy lining means that it might be a bit of shadow that they are measuring because it's tilted. This would mean the actual lining is a bit thinner, but still awesome, in my opinion! Am I right, Mdc?


----------



## star_e

Time - my ftx that the transfer is successful!!! loved elliecaines comment on 4B - hope it works out for you! what does pupo mean?

mdc - have you decided what you will do? in the past have you had better lining - like less tilt or less shadowy? what does the doc recommend?

afm - my transfer was scheduled for this coming thursday, but something at work came up, and so i switched it to friday. this process is way more important to me than anything else, and i would never move the date if there was even the smallest chance that it would effect my chances for successful implantation. but i remember when I initially set the date, they just asked me if there was any day that did not work for me, meaning all days were up for grabs depending on what they had available. so i called and asked if it could be switched and they said yes b/c i have not started taking my progesterone (i start tonight, but before i was supposed to start yesterday night and once that is started the date is locked and cannot be moved). i told them that i would definitely rather do thursday if there were any risks to moving it by one day and they said it made absolutely no difference to the chances, and if anything friday is better bc it allows my lining to get thicker (though i know its not good if it gets too thick). on tuesday (sep 13th) it was 9mm. hopefully everything goes well.

the other thing is i start my progesterone tonight. when i checked with my pharmacy they had an old prescription that they had given me when i did my iui for progesterone 200mg and another one for inducing AF for 100mg. so i did not know which prescription it was. called the nurse and she said either is okay as long as i take it three times a day. but between the two she said do the 200mg b/c more is better. so that's what im doing. for those of you who took progesterone after transfer, what was your dose?


----------



## elliecain

PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise! I loved finally getting to that point.

My cyclogest progesterone pessaries were 400mg twice a day until 12 weeks. By about 10 weeks, I hated them and I was so relieved to stop! Mainly because I had a little spotting after sex around implantation, so I had to switch from inserting vaginally to anally... There's nothing quite like sticking something up your a*** twice a day... Sorry for TMI! 
I'd rather have done injections, to be honest!


----------



## Rq120

My progesterone was 200mg vaginally three times daily after my transfer. 

Time - best of luck!!


----------



## star_e

Thank you both for the feedback on the progesterone dosage. I'll start my first dose tonight. I've heard it causes tiredness. I guess I'll have to see whether it has this effect on me.


----------



## Timetotry

My progesterone dose is 200mg three times/day, vaginally. 

I'm so paranoid that something I do or have already done is gonna mess this up. I did a bunch of cooking today and my back was aching, then I did a bit of housework (just cleaning the counters after cooking, wiping off the cabinets, laundry and changing the sheets). I can't talk myself out of the irrational thoughts! Gah!


----------



## BronteForever

Good luck Star - that's coming up soon. 

Time - I'm sure the paranoia is quite common. Not too many more days before you can test. Hopefully it flies by.


----------



## Fern81

Time- yep the paranoia is real! I personally believe all the research that shows moving around like usual makes for better blood circulation & a more normal uterine physiology= better chance for implantation. You don't sound like you are straining yourself or anything. Heck I fell down the stairs in my tww and baby never moved from the position the dr inserted it; it implanted right there! Also, if you're not relatively busy you might go a bit crazier with all the thoughts :).

Stick embie stick!!


----------



## Fern81

Mdc your transfer is also coming up now-ish?? Fx!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc's transfer is on Thursday! Can't wait for you to be PUPO!!!


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies! 
I had 2 dreams about getting a bfp last night! Gotta love the tww hahaha


----------



## Mdc

Ellie is my liaison here...thanks! Yes, lining is was tilted so it always looks bigger but I finally decided (with lots of help) to just do it. Thursday is the day....I cannot believe it! The final thing that made me feel so much better was that my doc said the mc risk is not higher so if I get past the stage where we are not worried about a chemical we are golden. I just did not want to have to go through a mc and get a D&C again. 

Time, any other symptoms? Are you going to test early or just wait for the beta?

Star, You transfer is so soon too! So exciting time you and I are all going to be PUPO together.


----------



## star_e

Mdc - that's right! You go first on Thursday and il follow ya on Friday. I have fx! 

Time - so so hopeful for you! I can imagine that I'll have similar types of dreams. The TWW is nerve wracking. Fx!

I've been a busier than I'd like and am forgetting to drink water. I had like two glasses today. In general I'm not that great w drinking water which is not good. I need to up the intake but it's hard for me bc I don't really get thirsty.


----------



## Fern81

Star- I've heard there are apps that help you remember to drink water :) Or set an alarm for every hour and a half. ... what I used to do was down a glass of water after every bathroom trip (I've had kidney stones before so I quickly had to get used to 8 glasses a day!) But now that I have to go every 5 seconds that doesn't work anymore. 

Ooohhh can't wait until everyone is pupo!!


----------



## elliecain

Fingers crossed for Mdc and Star and your transfers this week, I'm so massively excited for you!

Time, the only times I've had bfp dreams were when I was pregnant! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Timetotry

Another dream last night! Lol

I will be testing early, but don't know when. I actually work in the lab, at the hospital that my clinic is at, so my beta will be run my one of my coworkers. And there's no way I want a colleague to know before me!


----------



## rebecca822

Happy transfers ladies!
Time have you decided when will you test? lol I would go to a different lab for betas.


----------



## star_e

Time - so hopeful for you!!! How many days left till you know? 

Mdc - good luck tomorrow! Fx! 

Fern- the water app sounds like a great idea. I drank around 4 glasses today. not good. Need to do the app and get better about it. 

I have transfer on Friday. really excited. Can't wait. So so hopeful it works.


----------



## Timetotry

Well I tested this morning, 6dp5dt, bfn.


----------



## rebecca822

Time- don't give up yet it's still early.


----------



## Mdc

Time still early but I know it is hard. Big hugs of positivity coming your way. 

Star, good luck tomorrow. 

Afm, I am sitting in the waiting room after just having my pre acu session. Omg it was like heaven (did not feel any needles at all, but super relaxed). Valium kicking in...got to pee...and we are off to the races. I cannot wait for round two.


----------



## elliecain

Hopefully you are all PUPO by now Mdc. I'm so happy for you!

Time, like others have said, it's early days. I'm still holding onto hope for you.

Star, bring on tomorrow! Good luck.


----------



## BronteForever

Time - it is early. But I know it has to be hard to see regardless. Really keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Mdc - congrats on being PUPO by now, hopefully. 

Star - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Fern81

Aaahhh Time :( did you test again today? Mine was also - at 6dp5dt. Xxxx still keeping fx for you!


----------



## star_e

mdc - hope the transfer went well. super hopeful you get your sticky bean! how are you doing?

time - my ftx for you that this works. keep us updated. good luck!!!

afm - i finished the FET! as you all know, i had to drink a lot of water before the procedure which made the transfer a bit uncomfortable, but only because I really needed to go to the bathroom! we transferred two high grade embryos (doc said that was aggressive and recommended transferring one b/c of the risks associated with twins, but we stuck with our original decision on transferring two). 

i did acupuncture before and after the procedure. the first part of the one after the procedure was super relaxing, but then the second half was less relaxing because i really needed to use the bathroom again b/c of all the water i had drank.

i plan on spending the rest of the weekend relaxing and eating good, warming food.

i have officially entered the TWW!


----------



## Mdc

Star, congrats on being PUPO! I am not sure if I could have sat there with my post acu with a full bladder. Are you going to test early?

Time, hope you are doing well and I also want to know if you tested again. 

I am still struggling with this darn cough. Slept like crap last night and now kind of wondering now if I jumped the gun and maybe should have waited. I have googled the heck out of illness (sans fever) effecting implantation and seems like there is no evidence to say it has an impact. My docs also said the same so just going to go with that. I got a nap in today because I was super tired. Although it is 100% because of the crap sleeping at night that I have had.


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies! I'm sure I'll test again but not yet. 

Congrats on being PUPO Star! 
MDC I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BronteForever

Star, congrats on being PUPO.


----------



## star_e

Mdc - I totally hear you about the sleep. I get crap sleep a lot too and even when I nap it's not as if I'm refreshed. It's just bc I slept so terribly. It sucks not to sleep well. So hopeful you do tonight. And I have had a cough for seven weeks now but two weeks ago when I saw an ENT she wanted to prescribe some meds for me but my RE said not to take them bc it's not recommended when ttc. So I still have the cough! It's so frustrating. I'm trying not to cough bc I'm prob irrationally thinking it can affect implantation but it's so hard bc my throat itches. Well good luck w the wait and hope u sleep tonight!

Time - keep us updated and sending you warm wishes for a bfp. 

Oh and I forgot to say in my last post that we also did assisted hatching. doc recommended it so we went for it.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I hope your cough gets better soon. I'm so excited for your test!
Star, congrats on being PUPO! I'm so happy for you.
Time, I couldn't bring myself to test, I was too terrified! In the end, I waited until 17dp2dt, which was quite extreme! I'm not sure I'd have seen a line a whole week earlier... Good luck when you do test.


----------



## Timetotry

Wow Ellie! That's quite the strong willpower! I'd never be able to wait that long! 

Have any of you had a progesterone pill fall out? 
I've had a couple fall out when I've have a bowel movement. Do you replace them??! How long does it take for the med to be absorbed?!


----------



## elliecain

The progesterone in pessaries is absorbed in about 20 minutes. I just popped an extra one in if I wasn't sure.
It wasn't willpower so much as cowardice...


----------



## Mdc

Star I throughly the same thing about the coughing so my research made me feel better. At least a little. I decided to sleep on the cough last night and it is slowly getting better. Acute bronchitis can last for weeks so hopefully that is not my case. I hate the chest cough and shortness of breath. Glad I have an albuterol inhaler around. Trying to use is sparklingly but someone's after a coughing fit it is a savior. 

Time, I hear you about testing. 

Ellie, I remember you holding out. Super woman! 

So today is likely implantation day...or maybe last night. How the little embie is getting nice and snuggled.


----------



## Timetotry

I just threw out my back. Eff. Can't take any pain killers or use heat on it. 
Do you think this could this affect anything with my tww?


----------



## star_e

Time - I actually had the same question about the prometrium. One time mine fell out too. It's only happened once though. I guess next time I'll just put another in if i had recently put it in. In terms of back pain, I don't think that would impact your TWW. Taking it easy so as not to aggravate your pain would be good for your back and that's also what's recommended during the TWW. I'm really sorry you are in pain though. I think Tylenol is usually allowed. checkin w your doctor just to make sure - she or he might will prob reassure you and it would be nice if you are in a lot of pain to at least use Tylenol if that's allowed. 

Mdc - would today be day 8 for you bc it's 3dpt and you transfered a 5day blast? What's the abbreviated way to say that. Is it 3dpt5db?


----------



## rebecca822

Time- I would not worry too much about your back ruinung your chances. Sounds painful tho. 
I've missed a couple doses of progesterone here and there and I think I it's ok. 
Star- yes that's he correct abbreviation :)


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks for calming my nerves ladies! You gals are the best!


----------



## Timetotry

MDC- how are you feeling? I need an inhaler whenever I get a respiratory virus, too. I hope you are on the mend!


----------



## Fern81

Time- when are you testing again? Are you ok?

Same question for star and mdc :)

Fx!


----------



## star_e

Well my official test is October 4th. So I guess I could take a hpt on Friday or Saturday. I haven't decided. I'm so nervous! I am currently 3dpt5db so when would implantation occur? Did any of you ladies feel anything or have signs? I'm really nervous. I hope transferring two 4aa with assisted hatching works. I did what I could. Out of my hands now. Mftx!


----------



## Mdc

Time, I am so sorry about your back that sucks. I am also allowed to take Tylenol (acetaminophen) but not sure how much that will help with the back. Try to keep a low key and hopefully it gets better soon. Also with my progesterone. Tmi...since I am pretty regular I try to wait in the morning until after I poop to put in the progesterone because they kept falling not out. :haha: They do take a bit to dissolve and if they fall out within a couple hours I do replace them. The inhaler is my savior!

Star, yes today I am 4dpt5db (thanks for verifying Rebecca...took me a while to get it down). Wow your clinic tests late. My wants to do it 9 days after the transfer. 

Fern, my beta day is Friday the 30th. It was supposed to be the 1st but I am out of town. I have no idea if I am going to test early. I did do an HCG trigger so I thought about doing one just as a baseline so if I do decide to test I can compare. So torn because all my IUIs I checked early and so I may change it up this month. I almost would wait until I am back in town to do it, but I need to start Lovenox if I do get a positive. 

DH made me go to the doctor and they confirmed what I thought acute viral bronchitis so I just need to wait it out. Although yesterday afternoon was not bad at all so hopefully it is going away. The doc said it could be around 2 weeks and a lingering cough for a month! For symptoms I have been feeling a little pulling starting Saturday and yesterday, so hopefully despite all the coughing the little embie is snuggling into a nice cushy lining for the long haul.


----------



## Rq120

Star - I had a lot of pressure early on with my BFP but I can't remember when it started and how early it was. I think it was before my beta but after a positive home First Response.....

Time/MDC - best of luck! I'm rooting for you. 
Time, we have had several women on here who didn't get a home BFP right way but ended up with their BFP. I'm hoping that is the case for you!


----------



## rebecca822

Star I really don't recall any symptoms that early.
Mdc- feel better!


----------



## star_e

Thanks for the feedback. I have no symptoms so hopeful that does not mean anything. It's going to be so hard waiting to find out. I really really want to know! I'm trying to stay calm but it's hard.


----------



## star_e

I think I want to do a hpt on Saturday - but will the estrogen and progesterone give me a false positive?


----------



## elliecain

No, the hpt can only detect hcg and won't show estrogen or progesterone. So long as any trigger is out of your system, a positive is real. Good luck!


----------



## Mdc

Time, just checking in to see how you are doing. 

Star, so exciting Sat is just around the corner. Says the person that feels like Friday is forever away :haha:

How are you both feeling? I feel totally normal now with no signs, but I guess it is still early. I swear yesterday my uterus felt really 'firm' if that makes sense, but now it is gone. Maybe it was just my crazy uterus that moved antroverted for a bit. I swear this process is nothing but waiting, then waiting some more, and more waiting again. Guess it will not stop after we get out BFPs....always waiting. :haha:


----------



## star_e

mdc - i have no symptoms at all. none. i know many people got their bfps despite not having symptoms, but, i still wish i had something. its hard not to feel negative when there is no change at all. i also keep thinking when i did iui and took the ovidrel trigger shot, i felt so many changes in my body; i really felt symptoms. so if i am pg then why am i not feeling anything? i guess one reason could be that the ovidrel trigger was 250mcg, so that's a lot higher than what i would have in my system as of today; so maybe it takes a lot of hcg for me to feel something. i don't know, i'll find out soon i guess. time feels likes its crawling.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh ladies I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. Really hope there's more good news in here!


----------



## star_e

I think I'm going to take a hpt on Sunday. That will be 9dp5dt. That should be an accurate read correct?


----------



## rebecca822

Star at 9d it should be accurate. The waiting is so tough!
The best thing about a frozen transfer vs fresh is that with frozen there's no hcg trigger so you don't have to second guess your positive.
Good luck on Sunday!

Time- any update?


----------



## Fern81

Time- also checking up on you xx.

Star yep you should get a clear result!


----------



## star_e

if this cycle does not work will AF show? I don't get AF on my own u less it's induced through progesterone. But bc they inserted the embies does that automatically mean that if they don't implant I'll start AF? 

I had planned on testing tomorrow. But I'd rather wait one more day and push it to Sunday for a more accurate read.


----------



## Mdc

Star, yes usually AF will show. I totally forgot did you do estrogen and progesterone FET after you stop progesterone. However since you ARE going to get your BFP it will not come for 9 months :winkwink:

I have wonderful news ladies. After all the craziness of this cycle we have a BFP!!!!!!! First beta 8dpo was 127 and such a relief. We now have a redraw on Monday (out of town this weekend) and hoping and praying it doubles...or more. Thank you all so much for your thoughts during this process. I truly do appreciate it. I have a good feeling about this!


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats MDC!!


----------



## BronteForever

Mdc - that is wonderful news and so well deserved. Congrats!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay Mdc Congrats wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! x


----------



## star_e

Congrats MDC! That's wonderful news!!! Sending you warm wishes for you next beta.

afm - i caved and tested today; took two different hpts- clear blue digital and FRER digital and both were BFPs! my OTD is Tuesday so i'm praying that the beta confirms the hpts. my ftx! im feeling cautiously optimistic and very thankful to have this moment of happiness. hopefully the beta goes well on tuesday.


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats Star!! GL with your beta!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Star and Mdc!!! Whoop! It's very exciting. Hope you both have smooth and happy pregnancies. 

Time- xxx.


----------



## elliecain

Star and Mdc, so pleased for you both! 

Time, where do you stand at the moment? I've lost track a bit, I'm afraid.


----------



## BronteForever

Star - huge congrats!!


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats Star and MDC!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay congrats star amazing I'm sure your beta will be just fine &#128512;C


----------



## Mdc

Congratulations Star and fingers crossed for a wonderful beta!


----------



## Rq120

Oh my goodness.....Congrats Star and MDC. Well deserved BFPs. SO happy for you both!!


----------



## Mdc

Time, just checking in on you. 

Star, good luck with the beta. I know it is going to be awesome. 

Afm, beta is now 409 :wohoo: Doubling time of 43 hours. I will take that.


----------



## Rq120

Yay, MDC. The waiting paid off!


----------



## star_e

Today was my OTD. Just found out the results of the beta. BFP confirmed! HCG 797! My second beta is Thursday. gonna do some research as to how much the number needs to increase by for the second test?

So so happy!


----------



## Rq120

That is a great first beta number star.


----------



## star_e

How much should the number increase by Thursday? We inserted two embies can I tell anything by he number like if one or two took or is that something that can only be determined by a scan?


----------



## BronteForever

Star - they can only confirm it via ultrasound how many babies there are, but with a beta that high, I'm going to guess you are pregnant with twins. Good luck, the number usually doubles but it might not be quite double by Thursday. Just hope it's increasing!


----------



## elliecain

My beta was through the roof (3186 at 21dpo and 9148 at 24dpo, so probably similar to yours at this stage) and I'd had 2 embies transferred, so I assumed twins, but there was only one on ultrasound. The ranges vary so much that it is impossible to know by hcg alone.

Congrats on a great beta though! It made me feel so good to hear the high number :)


----------



## star_e

Thank you for the feedback Ellie. So my next beta is Thursday (which is 48 hours later). So might not double by then. If it only increases a little is that okay? I know it needs to increase but is any increase okay? 

Feeling a bit anxious. Did any of you feel anxious about waiting for second beta?


----------



## Mdc

Wonderful beta Star! I agree with the others betas are all over the place. Generally the goal is to double every 48 hours but there is so much variation so try not to stress. 

Man it is so easy to say not stress other people outside of your self. :haha: I am just trying to stay calm until the 19th for my ultrasound which is FOREVER away. I still feel pretty normal outside of progesterone bloat. I did feel a little queasy the other night but my acu person did a couple points to make it go away...oddly enough I kind of wish she hadn't. The crazy things you wish for when in early pregnancy. Ha!


----------



## star_e

Thanks mdc. I'm trying not to be worried but it's just on my mind. Hope everything still is good tomorrow. At least I don't have to wait long for that one. 

Good luck w the scan wait. I'm sure it's tough!


----------



## rebecca822

Star just enjoy your bfp and try not to worry so much about the second beta. I'm sure it will increase nicely!
Lots of luck tomorrow.

Time- any update?!


----------



## star_e

Im so relieved. Second beta strong. Hcg 1790. So it went from 797 to 1790 in 48 hours. Next step is an OB scan on the 17th to look for gestational sac. And that's the six week scan she said. So it's interesting how they measure how many weeks pg I am. Seems like they add two weeks. So as of today I'd be 4 weeks 4 days? going to research it more.


----------



## elliecain

Great beta! Congratulations :)
They date the pregnancy from last period. In the case of IVF, retrieval is put at 14 days.


----------



## Eileen73

I'm new to this site. I did get BFP after trying for 4 years this is our first IVF attempt. I had early Transvaginal ultrasound they can see a sac but as well as possibly yolk sac but not clear. For sure they don't see a fetal pole. I'm 7 weeks had ultrasound at 6 weeks. I'm scheduled for another next week. I'm so super scared it is not a viable pregnancy. Do I have any hope has anyone had this happen to them with a good outcome? I also had 2 5 day blastocyst transfer.


----------



## star_e

Eileen that does sound scary. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I honestly have no insight on it. I'm learning about all of this as I go along. I hope you get some good news at your next scan. And also some stories to give you hope.


----------



## elliecain

Hi Eileen. I'm so sorry you have had this fright and I hope it all turns out fine.

Were you exactly 6 weeks at your first scan? Mine was at 6+3 (in fact, once my dates were later worked out, it would have been 7 weeks) and they only did it that early because I went on holiday the next day. Normally they like you to be at least 7 weeks to avoid this kind of thing. The pole doesn't start growing until around 6 weeks and it's also hard for them to find a heartbeat that early. Also, if your embie implanted a day or 2 late, you'd only have been less than 6 weeks.

I won't tell you not to worry, but I hope I have given you some hope that the next scan will bring you better news.


----------



## Mdc

Eileen, so sorry for the stress. Early scans are so hard and because a day or two one way or another can make such a big difference. I have heard many stories that scans later show everything was fine...but the stress and waiting is just awful. Let us know how the scans go. 

Star, wonderful beta! I hope your scan feels like it comes quicker than mine is coming. I have my first a couple days after you.


----------



## star_e

Mdc I'm thinking of pushing my scan back actually. After doing some research today it seems like many people have to go through the stress and discomfort of waiting after an initial scan shows nothing. Then a week later or even a few days later it's fine. My scan will be at exactly six weeks. So I might move it back from the Monday to the Friday or maybe even the following Monday. It's hard to wait but I'd rather give it more time. 

Will your scan be at 7 weeks? 

Also does anyone recommend continuing acupuncture?


----------



## rebecca822

Star moving your scan is probably a good idea. At 6 weeks very often they can't see anything yet.
I stopped acupuncture after the transfer but it never hurts to do it.


----------



## Mdc

I will be 6w4d so I feel comfortable with the date. I would probably consider moving my scan if it was 6w on the dot. 

I am still doing acu through the first trimester. #1- with my mmc last time this helps me stay calm #2- it can help with nausea, tiredness/insomnia, etc.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi Ladies! 
So first things first, I'd like to apologize for my radio silence! I saw you asking for updates but just couldn't say anything. 
So.... I'm pregnant! I got my squinter on 6dp5dt and tested daily watching it get darker. My beta on 13dp5dt was 600!
Im currently 5 weeks and 4 days! 

Sorry again I couldn't respond sooner, I felt very strongly about my family being the first to know!


----------



## BronteForever

Time - I'm so excited for you. Congrats!!


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats time!!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations, I'm so happy that it was a positive outcome!


----------



## Fern81

Yeeeaaaahhhh woohoo time!!! So happy for you!! Hope that everything is just smooth sailing from here on. :)


----------



## star_e

Congrats time!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks ladies! 
I'm having a really hard time believing this! 
I've also had a lot of spotting, my clinic said that they aren't concerned, but it's still so stressful! 
My ultrasound is in 2 more week. Such a long wait!


----------



## Mdc

Time, :wohoo: that is amazing. Huge congratulations!


----------



## star_e

Time I hear you. I'm having a lot of trouble believing it too. I still have no symptoms. I'm at 5 weeks. Some mild cramping but very seldom. No symptoms really. I know it's early but I just feel anxious. I have a scan set up next Monday but going to try to push it back to Friday. And even that is still early. I just don't believe it yet.


----------



## nimbec

Yay Time thats AMAZING news!!! huge congratulations :) i'm not sure it ever seems real...i'm still almost not believing it...crazy i know but try and enjoy the moment as it goes so quickly xx


----------



## Timetotry

Star, I don't have any symptoms either and the fact that I keep getting pink spotting almost every day this week, is making me really nervous! I'd welcome some nausea just to know things are progressing. 
Have you, or anyone else, had spotting this early?


----------



## star_e

i would never know if iwas spotting bc the progesterone I take is pink and so when I wipe it's always pink. Even before the transfer so I wouldn't be able to tell. I too would welcome nausea. Obviously nausea sucks but at least I'd have some reassurance. I have read and heard from others that symptoms can start much later for people but it hasn't seemed to help ease by nerves. I feel nothing so it's very hard to believe that I'm pg. also what I don't get is when I did iui and took the ovidrel trigger I had extremely sore bbs. But after this FET and after hearing that my second beta was 1790 I thought I'd feel more since the number was high. 

is your progesterone pill pink?


----------



## Timetotry

Exactly! 
No my progesterone is white. 
The first time I took estrace my boobs were killing me, but they aren't that sore this time. However, when people hugged me at a family dinner they fricking hurt! 

I want some symptoms! Hahahha.


----------



## elliecain

I didn't have any real symptoms until about 7 weeks, except sore boobs and indigestion, but that was my progesterone. The tiredness started around 7 weeks and I also got some mild nausea then.

Pink progesterone... who on earth would do that to us!!! Must have been a man who designed that one! Cyclogest is white. I did have a tiny bit of spotting around 5 weeks (just before I tested) but it was probably old implantation blood, because it was a one off after bding.

Keep believing it girls. It still doesn't feel real now, and I'm 17+3... you have to just fake it to make it!


----------



## star_e

Yea everyday I think it's so ridiculous that my progesterone is pink!


----------



## Mdc

Pink progesterone is just cruel!

No real symptoms for me yet either so we are all in the same boat. I get tired sometimes, boobs just a little sore, and maybe some nausea but hard to know if it is in my head or real :haha: Also some dull cramping from time to time but I just keep telling myself it is normal. 

I saw on another forum a statement that make me laugh. They said why cannot our belly buttons just turn green when we are pregnanct. Ha ha ha...it would make it so much easier. These weeks D...R....A....G!


----------



## star_e

Yes wish it was something obvious like a green belly button ! Lol. I pushed my appointment back a few days. It will now be next Friday which will be at the six week four day mark.


----------



## Rq120

Yay! Congrats time. I have to admit that I was fearful that your silence was bad news. I'm so glad it wasn't. 

As far as symptoms, I didn't really have any my first trimester. Just some constipation and heartburn. My boobs were more sore during the second tri


----------



## star_e

Rq120 it's comforting to hear you didn't have symptoms 1st tri. Cause I have no symptoms at all and it's easy to let my mind worry but I've been hearing many people talk about not symptoms till later so it definitely helps. My scan is next Friday. Fx for some positive news. This week has been slow. Hopefully next week goes by quicker. 

How's everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## Mdc

Surely these weeks cannot go any slower. Ha ha ha!

I am just waiting for my scan Wednesday. Some sore boobs and definitely more tired in the evenings but that is it. I did get a 3+ on a dig test the other day so just trying to remain calm and positive.


----------



## Timetotry

Just waiting impatiently for my ultrasound. One more week to go. I'll be 7+2 at my ultrasound. 
I'm still having a hard time believing this, and have done more tests every few days. I'm to scared to do one of the weeks estimator, but my frer is super positive and has stayed the same darkness for the past 2 weeks, so I'm hoping that's a good thing! 
I still have no symptoms, although I think I'm getting a cold :(


----------



## star_e

mdc - yea i hear you. time is going by so slowly. my scan is two days after you! i want to fast forward the week. trying to stay positive, and praying that things go well. good luck on wed! fx!


----------



## star_e

Time - I must have missed your post earlier. That's encouraging news about the hpts. I have not taken any hpts but did ask the clinic if I could do another beta just to see if the number was where it should be and it was. There is just so much uncertainty and waiting. I also feel no symptoms. But so so many people have told me that they didn't either until much later like 8 weeks and after and that has comforted me. 

What day is your scan next week? Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Timetotry

I did something dumb. I did another frer. The last ones I did had a really strong test line and faint control line, but the one today the lines where the same darkness. 
Ugh, now I'm stressed. I was just trying to relieve some anxiety until ultrasound in 3 days. I made it worse. 
Still no pregnancy symptoms and now I have a brutal head cold that won't seem to break. 
I'm not feeling very good about this :(


----------



## star_e

Time so sorry you have some anxiety now. I'm sure there must be some variations between the tests. I totally understand why you took the test. I still don't have symptoms either. And it makes me nervous. My bbs felt a tiny tiny bit sensitive yesterday (just barely noticeable) but I don't feel it now. I'm worried too. I almost took a digital test yesterday but I decided to avoid it. I'm just waiting till Friday. 

I usually don't do the tests w lines so I don't know much about those but I'd imagine there might be tiny variations. You said the test line was just as dark as control so that sounds good to me. I have everything crossed for you and am sending you the warmest wishes for good news on wed. 

I really hope the week goes by quickly!


----------



## BronteForever

Timetotry said:


> I did something dumb. I did another frer. The last ones I did had a really strong test line and faint control line, but the one today the lines where the same darkness.
> Ugh, now I'm stressed. I was just trying to relieve some anxiety until ultrasound in 3 days. I made it worse.
> Still no pregnancy symptoms and now I have a brutal head cold that won't seem to break.
> I'm not feeling very good about this :(

Time - I know it's super hard, but try not to stress too much. The lines can vary alot depending on when you test during the day, etc. You are still early for pregnancy symptoms. I know it's not going to help, but just try to stay calm. I wish you tons of luck and hope the next few days fly bye.


----------



## Mdc

Time, tests just suck sometimes. I agree try and be positive and keep repeating to yourself I am pregnant today. This first tri is for the birds!


----------



## star_e

I have my scan this afternoon. So hoping it goes well!

Hoping things are going well for everyone else and good luck to those with scans coming up.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi Ladies! 
Good news over here! 
Baby is measuring right on track 7 weeks 3 days, got to see the heartbeat! So crazy! 
We graduated from the fertility clinic! I have mixed emotions about that, excited but I loved my doctor! 

The spotting I've been having is most likely from the progesterone pills. Phew!


----------



## rebecca822

Great news Time!!

Good luck Star, waiting for an update!!


----------



## elliecain

Yay Time! So pleased for you.
Star, I hope all went well for you too.

It's so lovely to see the next generation of bfps on this thread. I reckon there will be a 3rd batch soon enough for you very patient ladies still waiting!


----------



## Rq120

Yay Time. I second what Ellie said.


----------



## star_e

Great news time!

I have great news too! Baby is on track measuring 6 weeks 4 days. I got to see the heartbeat! So amazing! The other embie didn't take. She showed us what looks like it trying to implant though she said we can't really know what that thing is. Could be a small blood clot but she said either way it won't affect this little bean. We have one more appointment next week and then if everything goes well at that point we will graduate from the fertility clinic.


----------



## elliecain

Yay Star! I'm so happy for you. It's great news :)
I also had 2 transferred and did have a little wobble about one of mine not making it, but I'm glad it won't affect your sticky baby.


----------



## Mdc

Star and time wonderful news to you both. I will also chime in to say we saw/heard our LO's HB yesterday too!

Man this is one lucky thread!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Yay! Congrats star and MDC so glad you got to see the heartbeat!

I think only 2-3 ladies who joined this thread got BFN's and some of them later on got their BFP.
I'm super glad that we all had such great luck!!


----------



## elliecain

Bronte, I'm your personal cheerleader right now. I think there may be a couple of others still waiting, but you have been so supportive to everyone else send I just know it will be your turn soon.

This has been a statistically amazingly lucky thread, I agree.


----------



## star_e

Had my appointment today. 

The baby is doing great. Measuring on track. Strong healthy heartbeat. She said the position of the sac is perfect. All is perfectly well right now. So normally I'd be on cloud 9. 

But that second embryo that didn't implant properly is still there. Not sure if it got bigger or what but it is either going to pass through me or get absorbed by my body. Doc said again it shouldn't affect my sticky bean. I pressed her on it though bc I'm concerned. She said it really shouldn't affect it but that she can't say it could never affect it. She said it's possible that when it comes out it could push this one out. But do to the location of the sac, she really does not think that would happen. She told me not to worry bc it's pointless as it could just get absorbed. she also warned me that if it does pass through it will likely scare me. I guess cause of the blood and all. I'm nervous and now am wondering at what point will I not worry about this. 

Does anyone know anything about this type of scenario?


----------



## rebecca822

Star I would tell you to try not to think about it too much. It's a great sign that sticky bean has a nice heartbeat. Try to stay focused on that instead of thinking about the embryo that didnt make it.

Hang in there!


----------



## Mdc

Star, big congratulations! I know it is hard but I agree with Rebecca. Try to stay positive for your LO. Seeing the HB is always such a relief.

Hiker, not sure if you check this thead anymore, but I saw on another thread the ER went smashing. Congrats!

So far I am going along well. 7w6d and baby is spot on with a HB of 151. Cannot wait to get past the 
10 week mark (last mmc) and then hopefully I can relax a tad. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Fern81

Aahh such good news everyone!

Star I'm sorry to hear that you are stressed about that second embie. I hope the matter resolves itself quickly so that you can get on to enjoying your pregnancy!


----------



## Timetotry

Star that must be stressful, I hope your body absorbs it! Do you have more follow up appts?


----------



## star_e

I have another appointment on Thursday and if all is well then I graduate from the fertility clinic. then two weeks later I'll have my first OB appointment. 

Time - how are you doing? Any scans coming up?

Mdc - congrats on the scan! So glad everything is going well!

Anyone else have an update?


----------



## elliecain

It's so great to hear how well you girls are doing. I love this thread, it's been so positive!

My update is that I had my 20 week scan last week and... we are having a baby boy!


----------



## BronteForever

Ellie - congrats on having a boy!!

Star - that does sound scary and I'm sure it's hard not to be worried. But I think normally everything passes and works out fine. Really hope that's the case.


----------



## Rq120

Bronte - Congrats on your weight loss. Great Job!!


----------



## star_e

Ellie congrats on the news that you're having a baby boy!!!


----------



## BronteForever

Rq120 said:


> Bronte - Congrats on your weight loss. Great Job!!

Thanks. I actually lost most of it before my first IVF but I put some on during the process and relost that. Now I've been stalled for awhile, but still hoping to make progress before our next cycle in January.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## star_e

Hi all!

How's everyone doing?

Things are going well over here. Just had the NT scan and everything looks good with the LO. It's so nice to get the chance to see the baby! 

Quick question - when did you all come off of progesterone and estrogen? Im 11 weeks now and docs office said its okay to stop now. Initially I thought they had said to take it through 11 weeks, but when i called to double check they said to stop at 11 weeks.


----------



## Timetotry

I was thinking about this thread last night! 
Doing well over here. 12 weeks today! 
I stopped all meds (prometrium, estrace, metformin, aspirin) at 10 weeks. Cold turkey. I was nervous that I'd have some spotting but nothing happened. 
I bought a fetal Doppler and baby's heartbeat is consistently around 170bpm!


----------



## star_e

That's great news time! So happy your LO is doing well! And thanks for sharing about when you stopped progesterone and estrogen. I got a little concerned because I was wondering how long I should take it but it's good to hear that you also stopped around the same time. I'm going to by a Doppler. When were you able to first pick up the heartbeat?


----------



## rebecca822

I stopped my meds around 11 weeks. 
Happy to hear that your babies are both doing well.
Any morning sickness for you gals?


----------



## star_e

I have a chronic nausea. Today it's been stronger than usual. Fatigue for sure.


----------



## elliecain

Congrats both on all going well.

Star, I found Finlo's heartbeat at about 9.5 weeks, but it was sometimes really hard to find and took up to an hour until after 12 weeks. From 12 weeks, I think he popped out from behind my pubis and I could find it much quicker.


----------



## Rq120

Hi Ladies. Glad to hear everything is well. 

I think I stopped my meds somewhere between week 9 and 10. I never bought or used a home Doppler. I have twins and didn't want to stress myself out.

Wishing you both a healthy 6+ more months!


----------



## star_e

Thank you all for your responses. I have another question. 

What position do you sleep in? Have read not to sleep on back and to sleep on left side. Sleeping on left side all night is really hard bc I wake up and really want to move. Is right side okay too? 

Also Ellie - at 12 weeks how long would it take you to find heartbeat?


----------



## elliecain

I made a couple of videos of the hb for DH with how long it took to find, so I can answer that precisely!

On 27th August (11+1) it took me 26 minutes.
On 30th August (11+4) it took me 4 minutes and it was usually quite quick after that.
I think it does depend when the uterus emerges from behind the pubic bone.

It's fine to lie on your right side. If I stay too long on one side, I get terrible hip ache. The best thing I ever bought was my maternity pillow, like a great big upside down U shape you can lie in and put between your legs. My backache is so much better since I got it.


----------



## Timetotry

No morning sickness for me, I had a lot of naps but seem to need less now. I only had spotting for the first few weeks and haven't had any in a month now. I occasionally get a wave of nausea but it's just when I'm getting hungry and protein usually helps that. I think I've been pretty lucky with my symptoms. 
We only got the doppler last week and had no problem finding the heartbeat at 10 weeks. Took maybe 5 mins the first time, but now that we know where it hangs out its easier to find. I bought the sonoline b, and am happy with it so far! 
I'm a half side/half stomach sleeper. Like a rock climber hahaha. I've tried not to lie on my stomach as much but always wake up in the same rock climbing position.


----------

